# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Ιστορίες Ναυτικών - Εμπειρίες από ταξίδια (Seamen memories - Sea experiences)

## efouskayak

Καποτε παλιά όταν ήμουν μικρή και δούλευα σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, αγαπημένη στιγμή όλων των μη ναυτικών τουλάχιστον ήταν η στιγμή της ναυτικής ιστορίας... σίγουρα υπήρχε κάποια τέτοια στιγμή μέσα στην ημέρα που κάποιος καπετάνιος ή μηχανικός θα μας έλεγε και μία περιπέτεια του...

Κάποιες απο αυτές αστείες και κάποιες αρκετά σοβαρές, ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα εμπνευσμένη απο αυτό το blog http://specterv.blogspot.com/2007/05/blog-post.html και ελπίζω κάποιοι απο τους ναυτικούς μας ασχέτου εμπειρίας να έχουν να μας διηγηθούν κάποια δική τους ιστορία. 
Είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ναυτικής ζωής νομίζω... μπορεί να αργήσει να γραφτεί κάτι εδώ όμως είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα αξίζει τον κόπο...  :Razz: 

υ.γ δεν μιλάω για ιστορίες που έχουν να κάνουν αποκλειστικά _με μπαρ με εξωτικές χορεύτριες_ όπως λέει και ο φίλος απο το blog.

----------


## Petros

Αυτη η ενοτητα ανοιγεται, ωστε να μπορουν οι ναυτικοι να καταθεσουν τις εμπειριες τους απο διαφορα μπαρκα και για να μας λενε διαφορες Ναυτικες Ιστοριες, οι οποιες προβλεπεται να ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσες για ολους μας.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήταν ανήμερα Χριστουγέννων !
-Κώστα θα παμε για τηλέφωνο ?με ρώτησε ο Παναγιώτης ο δεύτερος καθώς έβγαινε από το μηχανοστάσιο τελειώνοντας την 4-8 .
-Παναγιώτη αφού ξέρεις.... ότι δεν έχω να πάρω κανέναν τηλέφωνο ,του απάντησα .Αλλά θα έρθω για παρέα ,να ρίξω κι ένα γράμμα για την μάνα μου .
Ήμασταν Mauritius ,ένα νησί τουΙνδικού ωκεανού, τροπικό με πολύ ωραίες παράλιες, που τελευταία έχει γίνει προορισμός για διακοπές πολλών Ευρωπαίων. 
Τηλέφωνο τότε παίρναμε από τα post office των διαφόρων λιμανιών ,και εκεί δίναμε και τα γράμματα . Γι ΄αυτό όποιος από το πλήρωμα πήγαινε πρώτος ,ενημέρωνε του υπόλοιπους για το που είναι ,πόσα παίρνει το ταξί, πόση ώρα είναι η διαδρομή και ποσά δολάρια κοστίζει το τηλεφώνημα το λεπτό .
Συνάντησα τον Παναγιώτη μετά από κάνα εικοσάλεπτο στο ντοκο , βρήκαμε ένα ταξί , ο θεός να το έκανε ταξί ,διότι ήταν μια σακαράκα του 60 , και μετά από τα απαραίτητα παζάρια ξεκινήσαμε την πορεία μας για το post office κάτω από καταρρακτώδη βροχή .Το post office ήταν τρία τέταρτα δρόμος με αυτοκίνητο ,διότι ήταν έξω από την πόλη μέσα σε μια μικρή ζούγκλα .
Μετά από μισή ώρα διαδρομής περίπου, και καθώς περνούσαμε από έναν χωματόδρομο ,πέφτουμε σε μια λακκούβα που δεν φαινόταν από τα νερά ,κι σπάει το αριστερό ψαλίδι .Κατεβήκαμε βρίζοντας που παραλίγο να είχαμε γίνει μακαρίτες , αλλά και ανακουφισμένοι που τελικά δεν πάθαμε ούτε γρατσουνιά .Αναγκαστήκαμε λοιπόν να προχωρήσουμε με τα πόδια μέσα στη λάσπες και κάτω από αυτήν την βροχή που σταματιμο δεν είχε .
Ο Παναγιώτης ήταν πρόσχαρος άνθρωπος , πάντα με το καλαμπούρι και το γέλιο .Έτσι και σε αυτήν την φάση το γέλιο πήγαινε σύννεφο που είχαμε γίνει μούσκεμα και γεμάτο λάσπες . Ευτυχώς για μας μετά από κάμποση ώρα πέρασαν δυο μάγειροι με άλλο ταξί και πήραν και μας .
Με το που φθάσαμε και είδαμε τον κόσμο που περίμενε για να τηλεφωνήσει, μας κόπηκε κάθε διάθεση για γέλιο και αστεία .Γύρω στα σαράντα άτομα διάφορων εθνικοτήτων , σχημάτιζαν μια ουρά που έφθανε μέχρι έξω ,και περίμεναν για να εξυπηρετηθούν από δυο θαλάμους .
- Κώστα εγώ δεν μπορώ να φύγω διότι πρέπει να μιλήσω με την Χριστίνα ,γιορτάζει κιόλας !Στο Durban περνούμε πετρέλαια και δεν θα μπορέσω να βγω .Εσύ αν θέλεις κοπάνα την .
- Ρε Παναγιώτη , τόση βροχή φάγαμε .Μαζί ήρθαμε και μαζί θα φύγουμε , το απάντησα κοφτά χωρίς να του αφήσω περιθώρια να επιμείνει .
Μετά από τρεις ώρες αναμονής , ο Παναγιώτης μπήκε σε έναν απ τους δυο θαλάμους . Στο τζάμι υπήρχε κακογραμμένα με μαρκαδόρο ο αριθμός 2. 
Μέσα στον θάλαμο υπήρχε ένα λευκό τηλέφωνο χωρίς καντράν .Σήκωνες το ακουστικό ,μιλούσες με μια κοπέλα ,της έδινες τον αριθμό που ήθελες να καλέσεις και περίμενες για να συνδεθείς .Σε αυτό το σημείο της αναμονής ,η καρδιά κτυπούσε με τριακόσιους παλμούς το λεπτό .
Μόλις τρία λεπτά αργότερα από την ώρα που είχε μπει , ο Παναγιώτης βρήκε από το θάλαμο .
- Παμε να φύγουμε ρε Κώστα, μου είπε με φωνή που ίσα ίσα ακούστηκε .
Κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά αλλά δε ρώτησα τίποτα .Βγήκαμε έξω , βρήκαμε ένα ταξί και χωρίς καμία κουβέντα φύγαμε για το βαπόρι .Στην διαδρομή δεν ανταλλάξαμε λέξη, τον έβλεπα να κοιτάει στο πουθενά μέσα από το παράθυρο και να αναστενάζει . Μόλις φτάσαμε , πληρώσαμε τον ταξιτζή, μπήκαμε στο πλοίο και πέσαμε πάνω στον Πρώτο .
- Που στο διάολο έχετε παει όλοι σήμερα , άρχισε να φωνάζει κατακόκκινος απ΄ τα νεύρα του. Δέκα ώρες ψάχνω τον Πρωτοδευτερο ,τον υδραυλικό .....κανένας πουθενά !Βαρέσαμε διάλυση !Βαλε μια φόρμα και κατέβα κάτω, γιατί έσπασε μια σωλήνα στης ηλεκτρομηχανές , είπε, και μας προσπέρασε προχωρώντας προς την καμπίνα του , συνεχίζοντας τα καντήλια ,και σκουπίζοντας τα χέρια του με ένα στουπί!
- Ο Παναγιώτης δεν είπε κουβέντα , με κοίταξε με μια μάτια που έβγαζε σπίθες ,προχώρησε δυο πόρτες ποιο πέρα που ήταν η καμπίνα του , άνοιξε την πόρτα και είπε : - Κωστή σε ευχαριστώ που περίμενες διότι αν δεν ήσουν εσύ, δεν ξέρω αν θα έπαιρνα ταξί η ελέφαντα για να γυρίσω!
- Έλα ρε σιγά ... αλλά είσαι καλά , γιατί σε βλέπω χάλια ,τι έγινε ?
- Ρε ‘συ δεν ήταν η Χριστίνα σπίτι !μου είπε και η φωνή του έσπασε , καθώς έπιανε μια μπλε φόρμα από την κρεμάστρα να την φορέσει ,για να κατεβεί στο μηχανοστάσιο .


Στο Durban με χίλια ζόρια μπόρεσε να βγει και να πάρει τηλέφωνο .
- Καλά ρε Παναγιώτη , ένα τηλέφωνο δεν μπόρεσες να με πάρεις, να μου πεις ένα χρόνια πολλά τα Χριστούγεννα ? ήταν οι πρώτες λέξεις της Χριστίνας γεμάτες πίκρα και παράπονο .
- Σε πήρα !σε πήρα ρε Χριστίνα , αλλά δεν απαντούσε κανείς ! που ήσουν !είπε.. προσπαθώντας να μαλακώσει την φωνή του ,αλλά και να μην ξηλώσει το τηλέφωνο . 
- Δυο λεπτά πετάχτηκα μέχρι την πλατεία να δοκιμάσει ο Νίκος το ποδήλατο που του αγόρασε ο πατέρας μου , ρε Παναγιώτη !εκείνη την ώρα πήρες ?που να το ξέρω !και ξέσπασε σε λυγμούς . 
Τον Παναγιώτη τον συνάντησα το βράδυ στην καμπίνα του μετά την βάρδια του .Η πόρτα ανοικτή ,ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι στο γραφείο του και ένα μονοφωνικό μαγνητόφωνο που κουβαλούσε στα μπάρκα , να παίζει Διονυσίου . 
- Κωνσταντίνε !αυτό είναι το τελευταίο μου μπάρκο .Δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτήν την κατάσταση , μου είπε ,χωρίς να μπορέσω να καταλάβω αν χαιρόταν η αν λυπόταν για την απόφαση του .


Πριν μερικά χρόνια , ερχόμενος από το εξωτερικό ,μπαίνω σε ένα ταξί στο αεροδρόμιο, και κάθομαι στο πίσω καθισμα. 
- Νέο Φάληρο, του λεω προσπαθώντας να ενεργοποιήσω το κινητό μου !
- Ρε Κώστα! μου λεει ο οδηγός .
Ήταν ο φίλος μου ο Παναγιώτης ,ο δεύτερος μηχανικός .Πράγματι ήταν τότε το τελευταίο του μπάρκο .Βγήκε αγόρασε μισό ταξί και έγινε στεριανός .
- Οικογένεια και βαπόρια μου είπε, είναι δύσκολος συνδυασμός. Και εγώ δεν το άντεξα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω κάτι .Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει .Είναι αληθινή ιστορία. 
Την αφιερώνω σε όλους εσάς ,τους φίλου του Nautilia.

----------


## Michael

¶ντε τα κατάφερες, μας βούρκουσες μεσημεριάτικα, και με κοιτάει και ο συνάδελφος από απέναντι και αναρωτιέται τί έπαθα, χαλάλι....

----------


## Morgan

WRAIOS KAI ALITHINOS

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω κάτι .Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει .Είναι αληθινή ιστορία. 
> Την αφιερώνω σε όλους εσάς ,τους φίλου του Nautilia.


Ευχαριστούμε!!! Και ελπίζω να μην είναι η μοναδική φορά και να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες...




> ¶ντε τα κατάφερες, μας βούρκουσες μεσημεριάτικα, και με κοιτάει και ο συνάδελφος από απέναντι και αναρωτιέται τί έπαθα, χαλάλι....





> WRAIOS KAI ALITHINOS


Περιμνένουμε τώρα τις δικές σας ιστορίες με τη σειρά τους ...να μας βουρκώσουν, να μας κάνουν να γελάσουμε, να τρομάξουμε κ.λπ. Τι είναι η ναυτιλία χωρίς τις ιστορίες των ανθρώπων που ταξιδεύθυουν τα καράβια.

----------


## Sirius

πολύ καλη η ιστορια mastrokostas και εξισου καλη η ιδεα του Πετρου να ανοιξει αυτο το θεμα!

----------


## efouskayak

> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω κάτι .Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει .Είναι αληθινή ιστορία. 
> Την αφιερώνω σε όλους εσάς ,τους φίλου του Nautilia.


Ηταν πολύ καλή η ιστορία σου και άξιζε η αναμονή τόσους μήνες ... επιτέλους το αποφάσισες να γράψεις !!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ηταν πολύ καλή η ιστορία σου και άξιζε η αναμονή τόσους μήνες ... επιτέλους το αποφάσισες να γράψεις !!!!!!!


*Στην προτελευταία μας συνάντηση μας είχαμε πει να δημιουργήσουμε μία τέτοια ενότητα .*
Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να νιώσω σαν να ταξίδευα σε πλοίο, να μάθω πώς είναι πως νιώθουν οι ναυτικοί μας.
Γι αυτό δηουργήσαμε αυτήν την ενότητα.
Φίλε mastrokosta είναι αληθινή η ιστορία σου και αυτό αρκεί πραγματικά για μας να γράφουμε όπως νιώθουμε όπως έχουμε ζήσει.  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Καταρχήν χαίρομαι πολύ που σας άρεσε η ιστοριούλα μου .Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για να γράφω συχνά , και δεν είμαι και καλός στα γραπτά όπως θα έχετε διαπιστώσει ,αλλά με την προτροπή μερικών φίλων του  Naytilia αποφάσισα να δω αν θα σας έλεγαν κάτι οι εμπειρίες μου στα βαπόρια .Πάντως δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι από μια δική μου ιστορία θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βουρκώσει. Να είμαστε καλά και έχουμε να πούμε πολλά!

----------


## Apostolos

Και τις ιστορίες όχι μόνο γραπτά αλλα και στις συναντήσεις μας όλοι μια παρέα!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και τις ιστορίες όχι μόνο γραπτά αλλα και στις συναντήσεις μας όλοι μια παρέα!


Οι ιστορίες Απόστολε θέλουν κρασάκι , χρόνο και καλή παρέα !Και εμείς έχουμε μόνο το τελευταίο .Θα κανονίσουμε καμιά φορά συναντήσει σε κάνα κουτουκάκι στον Πειραιά (να βρούμε χρόνο πρώτα ) ,και εκεί θα γίνει της Βραζιλίας ! Γιατί με φρεντο , μόνο για ομόλογα μπορεί κάποιος να συζητήσει

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Οι ιστορίες Απόστολε θέλουν κρασάκι ....
> ....κουτουκάκι στον Πειραιά


Μαστροκώστα είπες τη σωστή κουβέντα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Οι ιστορίες Απόστολε θέλουν κρασάκι , χρόνο και καλή παρέα !Και εμείς έχουμε μόνο το τελευταίο .Θα κανονίσουμε καμιά φορά συναντήσει σε κάνα κουτουκάκι στον Πειραιά (να βρούμε χρόνο πρώτα ) ,και εκεί θα γίνει της Βραζιλίας ! Γιατί με φρεντο , μόνο για ομόλογα μπορεί κάποιος να συζητήσει


 
XAXAXAXAXA Σωστός  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Στην προτελευταία μας συνάντηση μας είχαμε πει να δημιουργήσουμε μία τέτοια ενότητα .*
> Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να νιώσω σαν να ταξίδευα σε πλοίο, να μάθω πώς είναι πως νιώθουν οι ναυτικοί μας.
> Γι αυτό δηουργήσαμε αυτήν την ενότητα.
> Φίλε mastrokosta είναι αληθινή η ιστορία σου και αυτό αρκεί πραγματικά για μας να γράφουμε όπως νιώθουμε όπως έχουμε ζήσει.





> Οι ιστορίες Απόστολε θέλουν κρασάκι , χρόνο και καλή παρέα !Και εμείς έχουμε μόνο το τελευταίο .Θα κανονίσουμε καμιά φορά συναντήσει σε κάνα κουτουκάκι στον Πειραιά (να βρούμε χρόνο πρώτα ) ,και εκεί θα γίνει της Βραζιλίας ! Γιατί με φρεντο , μόνο για ομόλογα μπορεί κάποιος να συζητήσει


Πάντως και σε εκέινη τη συνάντηση μια χαρά ιστορίες είπες Mastrokosta (δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν με το φρέντο ή αργότερα με το τζίν :Wink: ) και έδπεσε η ιδέα "δεν τα γράφεις μάστορα στο φόρουμ για να μείνουν και να τα δούν και όσοι δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στις συναντήσεις". Και καλό είναι να γράψουν και οι υπόλοιποι ιστορίες τους, εμένα προσωπικά οι ιστορίες του μαστρο Κώστα μου θύμισαν παρόμοιες που είχα ακούσει από τον πατέρα μου αλλά όπως έιχα πει και στη συνάντηση δεν μπορώ να γράψω από δέυτερο χέρι ενω είναι  τόσοι ναυτικοί στο φόρουμ που μπορούν να τα γράψουν όπως τα έζησαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ βάζω και το χώρο και το κρασί (άντε και καμιά μικρή ιστορία) βάλτε τα σουβλάκια και το κανονιζουμε! Αρκεί να είναι Σάββατο (το επόμενο?) γιατι μας βλέπω να το ξενυχτάμε  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να είμαι στην παρέα σας αλλά όπως ξέρετε τα Σαββατοκύριακα είμαι στην Νάξο, όχι τίποτα άλλο θα χάσω και την κρασό παρέα.

----------


## efouskayak

> Εγώ βάζω και το χώρο και το κρασί (άντε και καμιά μικρή ιστορία) βάλτε τα σουβλάκια και το κανονιζουμε! Αρκεί να είναι Σάββατο (το επόμενο?) γιατι μας βλέπω να το ξενυχτάμε


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει Σάββατο αυτή η συνάντηση και το λέω απο τώρα !!!!!! Δημοκρατικά και όμορφα χαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει Σάββατο αυτή η συνάντηση και το λέω απο τώρα !!!!!! Δημοκρατικά και όμορφα χαχαχαχαχαα


Μου αρέσουν αυτές οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> Μου αρέσουν αυτές οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες


Σώπα Νίκο για μας δουλέυω χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά όμως μήν μου λέτε ότι το πρωί δέν ξυπνούσατε!

----------


## efouskayak

Εχουμε προυπηρεσία μην νοιάζεσε !!!!!! Δεν μασάμε !!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεφύγαμε λίγο από το θέμα... Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα θα τολμήσω να γράψω μια ιστορία που μου ήλθε στο μυαλό με αφορμή την ιστορία του mastrokosta.
Για όσους αναρωτήθηκαν γιατί στην προηγούμενη ιστορία έκαναν τόσα χιλιόμετρα για να πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο και δεν καλούσαν από το βαπόρι θα θυμίσω ότι μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια για να τηλεφωνήσει ένας ναυτικός στο σπίτι θα έπρεπε να καλέσουν το Ελλάς Ράδιο (των παράκτιο σταθμό ασυρμάτου), να τους συνδέσουν με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου και να μιλάνε λέγοντας "Έτοιμος" στο τέλος κάθε φράσης ώστε να μιλήσει ο άλλος και να ξαναμιλήσουν όταν άκουγαν το "Έτοιμος" από τον άλλο και σε άκουγε και το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα και τα άλλα καράβια που ήταν στη συχνότητα. Και βέβαια δεν μπορούσαν να μιλάνε πολλά πλοία ταυτόχρονα οπότε περίμεναν τη σειρά τους για να μιλήσουν και ειδικά σε γιορτές που όλοι ήθελαν να πάρουν τηλέφωνο σπίτι τους η αναμονή ήταν για ώρες.
Έτσι λοιπόν ήταν κάποια γιορτή δεν θυμάμαι ποια Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα ή άλλη και χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σπίτι μας αργά το βράδυ το σηκώνει η μάνα μου ακούει το γνώριμο "ομιλείτε με πλοίο ..." μιλάει για λίγο με τον πατέρα μου (δεν ήταν και για φλυαρίες) λέει τις ευχές μας και κλείνοντας μας λέει ότι και στο καράβι γλεντάνε.
Όταν ξεμπαρκάρισε ο πατέρας μου πως έπιασα που έλεγε κουβεντιάζοντας με ένα συνάδελφο του:
-Εκέινη τη μέρα μας είχε βγάλει ένα καιρό και δεν μπορούσαμε να σταθούμε όρθιοι από το μπότζι και είχα πάρει και σπίτι να τους πω τα χρόνια πολλά και τους λέω "και εμέις εδώ καλά περνάμε ...χορεύουμε" για να μη στεναχωρηθούνε χρονιάρα μέρα...

----------


## sonia24

η ιστορια ηταν πραγματικα φοβερη και απιστευτα συγκινητικη.  δεν υπαρχουν λογια νομιζω.

----------


## efouskayak

Αυτά σου μένουν Παναγιώτη ........

----------


## Michael

¶ντε ας αναφέρω και εγώ μια ιστοριούλα του Ελλάς Ράδιο από τις κλασσικές νομίζω που λέγωνται την ώρα της σκάτζας και που την είχαν διηγηθεί και σε εμένα όταν ήμουν δόκιμος.
Ήταν μια φορά λένε ένας που πήρε την γυναίκα για τα καθέκαστα. Αυτή προς το τέλος επίμονα όλο του έλεγε να μην ξεχάσει να στείλει και κάποια χιλιάρικα. Αυτός βέβαια το έπαιζε πως δεν ακούει και έβριζε το σήμα που δήθεν χανόταν από τα πολλά παράσιτα... Τότε ένας "αγαθός" συνάδελφος που άκουγε από άλλο πλοίο φιλοτιμήθηκε να πεταχτεί στον ασύρματο μήπως και ήταν πιο κοντά στο πλοίο και τουλάχιστον αυτόν τον άκουγε. Του είπε λοιπόν: 
-"Έλα συνάδελφε λέει η σύζυγος να της στείλεις και 500 χιλιάρικα"
-"Α, το άκουσες συνάδελεφε;"
-"Ναι, ναι 500 χιλιάρικα λέει"
-"Α, μπράβο συνάδελεφε, εσύ που το άκουσες κοίτα και να τα στείλεις τώρα..."
 :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Παίρνοντας την ευκαιρία από άλλο θέμα , θέλω να σας πω για τα προβλήματα που υπήρχαν με το φαγητό στα φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα .
Για της προμήθειες του πλοίου υπεύθυνος ήταν ο καμαρότος με τον μάγειρα , αλλά τον τελευταίο λόγο τον είχε ο καπετάνιος πάντα . Πολλοί ανέντιμοι καπεταναίοι έχουν κάνει περιουσίες στην πλάτη των ναυτικών, από την τροφοδοσία του πλοίου .Οι καβγάδες για το φαγητό ήταν άγριοι ,με μπουνιές και πιάτα που έπεφταν σε κεφάλια .Μέχρι και στάσεις εργασίας έχουν γίνει. Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα ήταν στα λογκαδα ( από το long ) ταξίδια είκοσι και τριάντα ημερών , η έλλειψη φρέσκων φρούτων και λαχανικών. Δεν μπορούσαν να διατηρηθούν για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα 
Υπήρχε μενού εβδομαδιαίο. Από ότι θυμάμαι κάθε Δευτέρα είχε πιλάφι , Πέμπτη μακαρόνια κτλ Έδιναν κρασί και μπίρες, κάθε Πέμπτη Κυριακή και αργίες .
Μεγάλο ρόλο έπαιζε ο μάγειρας .Αν ήταν καλός, έκανε αρκετές παραλλαγές και έσπαγε την μονοτονία , αλλά και το φαγητό ήταν νόστιμο .Αν ήταν άσχετος , τα πιάτα γίνονταν ιπτάμενα . 
Το νερό ήταν ένα άλλο πρόβλημα . Τα πλοία όταν είναι αροδου εφοδιάζονταν από της λεγόμενες μπαριζες. Μικρά δεξαμενόπλοια που φέρνουν πετρέλαιο η νερό .Στα λιμάνια νερό παίρνεις από τον ντοκο, από μόνιμες παροχές .Σε κάποια παντος το νερό που έπαιρνες δεν έκανε ούτε για πότισμα λουλουδιών .Από Djibouti για παράδειγμα .Το νερό αυτό δεν είχε καμιά διαφορά από το θαλασσινό !
Πάντως το δικό μας βαπόρι M/V Nautilia έχει καλό φαγητό και νερό !Λόγο γραμματικού!

----------


## mastrokostas

Διάλογος στα αγγλικά μεταξύ μάγκα πρώτου μηχανικού από Κεφαλονιά (κοιλιά αερόσακος φόρμα ανοικτή μέχρι τον αφαλό, ύφος και περπάτημα μάγκα), με αξιωματικό του cost guard στο Cape Town που έχει έρθει να κάνει έλεγχο στο βαπόρι . Ο πρώτος από αγγλικά τίποτα, στέκετε μπροστά του και τον κοιτά στην κυριολεξία με ένα μάτι .

- Chief! Can we please check the emergency generator and then the emergency light?
- Yes!
- I would like to see also the bilge 
- Yes! Yes!
- When deed you clean them last?
- Yes!
Ο τύπος συνεχίζει διότι νομίζει ότι ο πρώτος δεν τον άκουσε .
- What is the condition of the bilge separator?
- Yes! 
- Can we start the inspection please?
- Yes! Yes!
Οι ερωτήσεις συνεχίζονται για πολύ ώρα ,αλλά οι απαντήσεις είναι ίδιες. yes- yes .
- To start from the engine room or from the emergency generator?
- Yes! Yes!
- From the engine room or from the emergency?
- Yes! Yes!
- What yes yes! Do you understand what a fucking im talking about? φωνάζει εκνευρισμένος και κόκκινος ξεσπά ο αξιωματικός του cost guard .
Και ο πρώτος με τη βραχνή και μάγκικη φωνή του, γυρίζει σε μένα ήρεμος αλλα και όλο απορία και μου λεει :
- Ρε τι θέλει ο μαλάκας !!!! 
Κόκαλο εγώ!

----------


## sonia24

κλασικος Ελληναρας..... :Very Happy:  χαχαχαχα

----------


## efouskayak

> Πάντως το δικό μας βαπόρι M/V Nautilia έχει καλό φαγητό και νερό !Λόγο γραμματικού!


Αμ πώς !!!!! 

Αρχηγός ο μαστρονίκος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

> Ξεφύγαμε λίγο από το θέμα... Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα θα τολμήσω να γράψω μια ιστορία που μου ήλθε στο μυαλό με αφορμή την ιστορία του mastrokosta.
> Για όσους αναρωτήθηκαν γιατί στην προηγούμενη ιστορία έκαναν τόσα χιλιόμετρα για να πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο και δεν καλούσαν από το βαπόρι θα θυμίσω ότι μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια για να τηλεφωνήσει ένας ναυτικός στο σπίτι θα έπρεπε να καλέσουν το Ελλάς Ράδιο (των παράκτιο σταθμό ασυρμάτου), να τους συνδέσουν με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου και να μιλάνε λέγοντας "Έτοιμος" στο τέλος κάθε φράσης ώστε να μιλήσει ο άλλος και να ξαναμιλήσουν όταν άκουγαν το "Έτοιμος" από τον άλλο και σε άκουγε και το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα και τα άλλα καράβια που ήταν στη συχνότητα. Και βέβαια δεν μπορούσαν να μιλάνε πολλά πλοία ταυτόχρονα οπότε περίμεναν τη σειρά τους για να μιλήσουν και ειδικά σε γιορτές που όλοι ήθελαν να πάρουν τηλέφωνο σπίτι τους η αναμονή ήταν για ώρες.
> Έτσι λοιπόν ήταν κάποια γιορτή δεν θυμάμαι ποια Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα ή άλλη και χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σπίτι μας αργά το βράδυ το σηκώνει η μάνα μου ακούει το γνώριμο "ομιλείτε με πλοίο ..." μιλάει για λίγο με τον πατέρα μου (δεν ήταν και για φλυαρίες) λέει τις ευχές μας και κλείνοντας μας λέει ότι και στο καράβι γλεντάνε.
> Όταν ξεμπαρκάρισε ο πατέρας μου πως έπιασα που έλεγε κουβεντιάζοντας με ένα συνάδελφο του:
> -Εκέινη τη μέρα μας είχε βγάλει ένα καιρό και δεν μπορούσαμε να σταθούμε όρθιοι από το μπότζι και είχα πάρει και σπίτι να τους πω τα χρόνια πολλά και τους λέω "και εμέις εδώ καλά περνάμε ...χορεύουμε" για να μη στεναχωρηθούνε χρονιάρα μέρα...



η περιγραφη ειναι οπως ακριβως την δινεις.
και το πιο απιστευτο ειναι πως τετοιες καταστασεις με την επικοινωνια και τις Θερμοπυλες , τις αντιμετωπιζαμε μολις πριν 10-12 χρονια....
ολοι να ακουνε , ο μαρκονις να ειναι ο αρχοντας και αν δεν το σηκωνουν σπιτι να τρελλαινεσαι

----------


## Petros

Ωραια ιστορια Μαστροκωστα. Αντε να μας πεις κ αυριο απο κοντα αν καταφερεις να ερθεις.

----------


## mastrokostas

*ΤΟ ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ* 



Εν Πλω τη 24-12 –07 
.Γλυκιά μου! και σήμερα ο καιρός λυσσομανάει .Τρεις μερες τώρα μας κτυπάει αλύπητα .Το πρωί κόπηκε μια μπιγα και είχαμε περιπέτειες μέχρι να ανέβουν οι ναύτες να την δέσουν .
Δουλεία και αυτή !Με θάλασσα βουνό και να πρέπει να ανέβεις σαν χιμπατζής, με κίνδυνο να σε πάρει η θάλασσα .Αλλά δω δεν υπάρχει δεν παω .Κάποιος πρέπει να παει .
Αύριο είναι Χριστούγεννα αλλά για αυτούς που είναι σπίτι τους με τους δικούς τους . Για μας ποια θα είναι η διαφορά ? Εγώ , την ώρα που όλοι στην πατρίδα θα κάνουν ρεβεγιόν ,θα κατεβαίνω στο μηχανοστάσιο . Θα κτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο και θα ‘ναι ο Καπετάν Χρήστος από την γέφυρα για να πούμε της ευχές.. Άντε χρόνια πολλά ,και του χρόνου σπίτια μας . Βαρέθηκα να το άκουω είκοσι χρόνια τώρα σε κάθε γιορτη .Αν μας αξιώσει ο Αι Νικόλας μόνο με την σύνταξη θα ήμαστε σπίτια μας .
Καλή μου ,θα προσπαθήσω να σε πάρω τηλέφωνο, αλλά αυτές της μέρες είναι δύσκολο γιατί θέλει να μιλήσει όλος ο κόσμος . Και τι να σου πω ? Τίποτα .Θα με ρωτήσεις αν είμαι καλά και εγώ πάλι θα σου πω ψέματα . Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να ακούσω την φωνή σου και την φωνή των παιδιών μας. Και μετά θα κλειστώ στην καμπίνα για να μην βλέπω άνθρωπο . Αυτές τις μέρες η μοναξιά είναι ποιο έντονη. Στο μυαλό μας έρχεται η οικογένεια μας και η πατρίδα .
Θέλω να σου πω πόσο μου λείπετε ,πόσο θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί μαζί σας .Να ψωνίζαμε δώρα για τα παιδιά, να τα δω να τρέχουν χαρούμενα .Να ντυθούμε το βράδυ στο ρεβεγιόν ,με δυο ρούχα της προκοπής και όχι με αυτήν την κωλοφόρμα ,που μόνο πλαστικός χειρούργος θα βγάλει από πάνω μου. .
Στολίσαμε και δέντρο στην τραπεζαρία , αλλά από το μπότζι έχει γίνει σαν νάνε από την πυρκαγιά της Πάρνηθας . Προσπάθησε και αυτός ο φουκαράς ο μάγειρας να φτιάξει μελομακάρονα, αλλά τα κτυπάς στον μπουρμε και γυρνούν πίσω . Όσο για αύριο θα μας κάνει γαλοπούλα με πατάτες στο φούρνο , 
Τι να σου κάνει , από τις Φιλιππίνες είναι ο άνθρωπος και πρώτη φορά με Ελληνικό βαπόρι .Τέσσερις Έλληνες ήμαστε όλοι και όλοι Ο καπετάνιος ο γραμματικός ο πρώτος και εγώ . Προσπαθούνε καμιά φορά πότε ο Πρώτος πότε ο γραμματικός να κάνουνε κάνα φαει Ελληνικό της προκοπής , που να τρώγεται .

.Διακόπτω να κατέβω στο μηχανοστάσιο γιατί κάτι έγινε ........

Μια ζημία στο delaval πετρελαίου ήταν .Δώρο για αύριο Χριστούγεννα .
.Θυμάμαι πέρσι πάλι τα ίδια .Σας πήρα τηλέφωνο και ήσασταν όλοι μαζεμένοι σπίτι για ρεβεγιόν . Να ξέρες πόσο ζήλεψα . Πήγα στην καμπίνα και ήπια μισό μπουκάλι μόνος μου . Όταν με σκατζάρανε , δεν μπορούσα να σηκωθώ .
Αυτές τις μέρες το ποτό είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος .Αλλά μερικές φορές είναι και επικίνδυνος .Πέρσι στο άλλο βαπόρι που ήμουν , είχε σουρώσει ο γραμματικός .Κάποια στιγμή θυμήθηκε το σπίτι του και τα παιδιά του ,έδωσε μια με το χέρι του σε ένα ποτήρι και του άνοιξε το χέρι στα δυο . Τρεις ώρες παλεύαμε με τον καπετάνιο να του ράψει το χέρι, στεγνά σαν να ‘ταν τσουβάλι .Και αυτός ο φουκαράς να ουρλιάζει από τους πόνους μέχρι που λιποθύμησε . Μετά δεν βάλαμε μπουκιά στο στόμα , πήγαμε όλοι για ύπνο .Αυτές είναι γιορτές ! 
Γλυκιά μου πόσο μου λείπεις ! Έφυγε και η μυρωδιά σου από το μαξιλάρι που μου έδωσες . Μάλλον την ρούφηξα όλη .Τώρα και αυτό μυρίζει βαπόρι .Το τελευταίο σου γράμμα το έχω μάθει απέξω. Κάθε μέρα μετά την βάρδια κάθομαι και το διαβάζω .Μου γράφεις ότι τα παιδιά μεγαλώνουν ,και η μικρή περπάτησε... θα έρθω και δεν θα τα γνωρίζω .
Ο καιρός όσο παει και γίνεται και χειρότερος , και έχουμε μπροστά μας άλλες τέσσερις μέρες ταξίδι μέχρι το Laos .Μέρος να σου πετύχει !Ούτε στο ντοκο δεν μπορείς να βγεις , αν έχει νυχτώσει 
Παω τώρα για ύπνο , δεν αντέχω άλλο κλείνουν τα μάτια μου .Θέλω αυτές οι μέρες να περάσουν όσο ποιο γρήγορα γίνετε. .Το γράμμα αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα στο στείλω .Απλά σήμερα που είμαι και πάλι μόνος ,ήθελα να σου μιλήσω . 
Άντε χρόνια πολλά και του χρόνου σπίτια μας !ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ! και του χρόνου σπίτια μας ! Μάλλον το παραξήλωσα ..το άδειασα το μπουκάλι !

----------


## Apostolos

Με συγκίνησες.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όντως τα λόγια περιτεύουν όπως και τα σχόλια.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ιστορία που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας φίλε Mastrokosta ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν έχω σχόλια... συνέχισε το ημερολόγιο mastrokosta

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χριστούγεννα στο ...καπνιστήριο.
241277.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για να αλλάξω λίγο το βαρύ κλίμα...υπάρχουν όμως και ευχάριστες στιγμές....

Εστω και όταν το πλήρωμα αποτελειται από 100% Φιλλιπινέζους... (αν ειναι καλός ο μάγειρας....)

Μεσημέρι Χριστουγέννων 2007 στη Nantong της Κίνας.

Με τέτοιο θέαμα είναι δυνατόν να μη χαίρεσαι....? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

2007-12-25- 068.jpg

----------


## Petros

Αυτο στη γωνια ειναι σκυλος μη το φας!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς ότι για τους φιλιππινέζους ο καλύτερος μεζές είναι ο ...σκύλος

----------


## Petros

Ισχυει. Εχω δει φωτογραφιες σε ενα βιβλιο που μιλουσε για τη φιλοσοφια και την ψυχολογια του λαου αυτου.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τι λετε ρε παιδια.... Δεν ξερω για ποιο λες οτι ειναι σκυλος. 
Από την άλλη οι παραγγελιες των προμηθειων γινονται από Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορει να βαλει ο καθενας οτι θελει μεσα στο βαπόρι.

Παντως εχω ακουσει κι εγώ οτι το κρεας το σκύλου ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με του κατσικιού και ξερω πως στην Κίνα το τρώνε. 

Ξερω και μια τρελη ιστορια αλλα ειναι εκτος ναυτιλίας και βγαινουμε εκτος θέματος... :Wink: 

Μαστροκώστα καμιά άλλη καλή ιστοριούλα από τους ωκεανούς?

----------


## Νικόλας

Αυτή η ιστορία σίγουρα δεν είναι από ωκεανούς αλλά είναι από την γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία το πλοίο που θα αναφέρω στην ιστορία είναι το europa(dil saturnus)του Βεντούρη ενώ το πλοίο ήταν έτοιμο να φύγει από ιταλία έρχεται ένα δελτίο καιρού στην γέφυρα κ έλεγε ότι θα έχει αρκετά μποφόρια (8-9)ε συνιθυσμένοι οι πιο πολύ ναυτικοί είπαν τα γνώστα το βαπόρι αναχωρεί κανονικά για Πάτρα κάπου στα μισά η θάλλασα άρχιζε να αγριεύει αμέσως τρέχει ο καπετάνιος(Νίκος Νομικός) στην γέφυρα να δεί το καινούργειο δελτίο καιρού και έπαθε πλάκα ανέφερε ότι στην περιοχή πνέουν άνεμοι 10+ μποφόρ (με βαθμιέα αύξηση) αμέσως χαράζει νέα πορεία κ γυρνά το καράβι κόντρα στο καιρό, ο καιρός πλέον δεν αστειεύεται και μέσα στο καράβι να γίνεται χαμός να αναφέρω ότι από τον καιρό στην καμπίνα του πατέρα μου έφυγε από τον μπουρμέ το γραφείο και πήγε κ σφύνωσε στην πόρτα τα κύματα να καταπίνουν το καράβι στο γκαράζ να έχει γίνει ο χαμός (ευτύχως δεν είχαν πολλές νταλίκες) ο καπετάνιος στην γέφυρα δίνει τον δικό του αγώνα κ το πλοίο από θαύμα φτάνει στην Πάτρα μετά από 40 ώρες!!!!!!(κ κανονικά το δρομολόγιο ήταν 15 ώρες)αφού έφθασαν κ πάτησαν γη ο πατέρας μ πήρε το φυλλάδιό του και τον απέλησαν από το συγκεκριμένο καράβι κ πήγε στο polaris.Αλλά όσοι ήταν μέσα εκείνο το βράδυ τα έπαιξαν,ο καπετάν Ζάχος είχε πει ότι στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή κάθε 20-30 χρόνια πιάνει θάλλασα που καταπίνει βαπόρια και να που εκείνο το βράδυ του βγήκε

----------


## dante

Μάγκες σας μιλάω ειλικρινά στο τελευταίο που ήμουνα τρώγανε τα αυγά λίγο πριν γεννηθεί το πουλάκι από μέσα και λέγαν ότι αυτό είναι δυναμοτικό και αφροδισιακό...

----------


## Morgan

auto pou ginontan kai pws? se ti karavi ?

ayga me to poulaki sxedon etoimo? mou kanei dyskolo...to xeis dei esy?

----------


## dante

είχαμε σταματήσει στις φιλιππίνες να πάρουμε στόρια και λάδια με ένα γκαζάδικο panamax και ανέβηκαν πάνω οι πιτσικόμηδες και είχαν αυτές τις αηδίες και τις τρώγανε.Επίσης τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ οι σαρδέλες οι παστές μόλις τις βγάζουν από το κουτί να τις τηγανήζουν και συνεπώς να βρωμάει όλο το ακομοθέσιο...Αλλά τι να πεις... περί ορέξεως...

----------


## Baggeliq

Είπαμε είμαι απο οικογένεια ναυτικού, τιμή μας και καμάρι μας! Μόλις γύρισε η μητέρα μου απο ταξίδι στην Αλμέρια της Ισπανίας οπου το πλοίο στο οποίο βρίσκεται ο papo dad θα ξεφόρτωνε κάρβουνο οπου και θα καθόταν για μερικές μερες για συμπληρωματικούς ελέγχους. Της είχα δώσει την Olympus να τραβήξουν μερικές φωτό, μιας και δεν είναι κάτι το οποίο βλέπεις συνέχεια. Έχω τύχει να επισκεφθώ 2-3 φορές μερικά απο τα πλοία στα οποία δούλεψε ο πατέρας μου. Τα πλοία ειναι άσχημο θέαμα - η όψη τους όταν πλησιάζεις με την λαντζα (πλοιάριο το οποίο μεταφέρει το πληρωμα απο την στερια στο πλοίο) είναι τρομακτικη - ιδιαίτερα όταν το πλοίο έχει ξεσαβουρώσει - δηλαδή έχει αδειάσει τις δεξαμενές που ειναι συνήθως γεμάτες τεράστιες ποσότητες νερό και το βοηθάνει να κάθεται μέσα στο νερό και να έχει ευστάθεια.. Τεράστιες κατασκευές, απο λαμαρίνα ορθώνονται στο πουθενά. Κινούμενα γήπεδα τα οποία ταξιδεύουν σε θάλασσες ατελείωτες , 30-40-50 μέρες. Το πλοίο πριν απο ώρες έφυγε για πάρει καύσιμα απο το Γιβλαρταρ και στην συνέχεια θα πάει Βραζιλία για να φορτώσει και στην συνέχεια θα καταλήξει, που αλλού στην Κινα! Όπως λέει και ο πατέρας μου - 'κάθε χρόνο που πάμε εκεί βλέπω τεράστια διαφορά'. Αυτή η χώρα είναι η ατμομηχανή του παγκόσμιου εμπορίου. Αναφέρει ότι μέσα σε μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα λιμάνια και ντόκοι εκσυγχρονίζονται με τα πιο σύγχρονα μέσα. Καταναλώνουν πρώτες ύλες με απίστευτο ρυθμό. Κάρβουνο, σίδερο κτλ κτλ.


Να σημειώσω κάτι όταν λέμε ότι ένα βαπόρι είναι 180.000 τόνους δεν σημαίνει ότι αν το βάλουμε σε μια ζυγαριά αυτή θα μας δείξει 180.000 τόνους (λέμε τώρα). Σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να πάρει μέσα του φορτίο 180.000 τόνων. Για φορτηγό πλοίο - δεν είναι γκαζάδικο (έτσι λένε αυτά που κουβαλάνε πετρέλαιο - είναι αρκετά μεγάλης κλάσης.Σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες απο το αρχείο εδώ της οικογένειας έχουμε φωτό απο τέρατα 500.000 τόνων (γκαζάδικα) , 300.00 τόνων. Το συγκεκριμένο έχει γύρω στα 140 μέτρα μήκως και 45 μέτρα πλάτος.


Εδώ είμαστε στην γέφυρα και το γραφείο με τους χάρτες. τα μεγάλα συρτάρια κάτω εχουν μεγάλους χάρτες ανα περιοχες της γης. Είναι το γραφείο που υπολογίζουν οι αξιωματικοί τις πορείες και τις χαράσουν. Για την διαδικασία χρησιμοποιουν και υπολογιστες pc και server με δορυφορικά συστήματα (mainframes υπήρχαν σε βαπόρια) πολύ πριν αποκτήσουν υπολογιστές πολλές ελληνικες εταιρίες και πανεπιστήμια).Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου δεκαετία του 80 αρχες 90 να επιστρέφει και στην βαλίτσα να έχει οδηγίες χρήσης του vi!





Πως φαίνονται τα αμπάρια του πλοίου απο την γέφυρα.Δεξιά και αριστερά τα καλλύματα των αμπαρίων.Φαντάσου ένα αμπάρι ως μια 3-4οροφη πολυκατοικία σαν ογκο.Μέσα του ειναι χωρισμένο σε δωμάτια - μικρότερους χώρους.




φωτογραφία απο την γέφυρα


Αυτός ο πίνακας έχει ενδείξεις για την κατάσταση κάθε αμπαριού στο πλοίο και κάθε υποκομματιου (δωμάτιο) στο αμπάρι. Ουσιαστικά το layout οπως το βλέπεις στον πίνακα ειναι και το layout της πραγματικότητας για τους αποθηκευτικους χώρους.




Ξεφόρτωμα με ειδικό μηχανικό φτυάρι- τανάλια ποσότητας κάρβουνου.Διακρίνεται αριστερα το κάρβουνο μεσα στο αμπάρι. Απο ταξίδι σε ταξίδι το πλοίο μπορεί να αλλάξει τύπο φορτιου. Κατα την διάρκεια της αλλαγής, το πλήρωμα πρέπει να κατέβει μέσα στα αμπάρια και να τα καθαρίσει.Στα συγχρονα πλοια υπάρχουν ειδικοι μηχανισμοί που αναλαμβάνουν το πρώτο επίπεδο καθαρισμου παρόλα αυτά ανάλογα την ιδιότητα κάθε φορτιου πρέπει να κατεβουν συνεργεία για να κάνουν επιπλεόον καθαρισμους. Τι είπες περνάς δύσκολα στην δουλειά σου...φαντάσου πως ειναι μεσα σε αυτη την λαμαρινένια σπηλιά..και παράλληλα να εισαι στον ωκεανό!



Στην γεφυρα πάλι, το πάνελ εδώ μπροστά ειναι και το τιμόνι - μην περιμένεις να δεις τιμόνι οπως του Jack Sparrow , είναι μικρά σαν αυτοκινήτου!




Κοντινό στο αμπάρι!


Καλό ταξίδι...captain...

*  Από έναν άνθρωπο που ζει μέσα στην θάλασσα και ποσό θα ήθελα και εγώ να ζήσω τέτοιες στιγμές με κίνδυνο την ιδία την ζωή μου και ως μούτσος το λιγότερο αν γίνεται  είναι όνειρο και θα μείνει για πάντα γιατί τα τύχη της Ελλάδος δεν διώχνουν την ναυτιλιακή ζωή της χώρας αυτής είμαστε διασκορπισμένη σε όλο το κόσμο και παράδειγμα αυτός ο άνθρωπος και αυτός που μου φύτρωσε το μεράκι αυτό …


&#171;Για αυτό παρουσιάζω αυτό κείμενο και ας είναι προσωπικό κείμενο και ζητώ συγγνώμη για αυτό αλλά είναι ένα παράδειγμα για δείξω και μόνο αυτό τη είναι για μένα αυτή η δουλεία οπός λένε μερική για μένα η ζωή μου &#187;* 



πηγη : http://javapapo.blogspot.com

----------


## nautikos

> Το συγκεκριμένο έχει γύρω στα 140 μέτρα μήκως και 45 μέτρα πλάτος.


Μαλλον κανεις καποιο λαθος... Γιατι *180000 DWT* και *140m* δεν συμβαδιζουν. Μαλλον θα ηθελες να γραψεις *240m* που ειναι και πιο λογικο.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Μαλλον κανεις καποιο λαθος... Γιατι *180000 DWT* και *140m* δεν συμβαδιζουν. Μαλλον θα ηθελες να γραψεις *240m* που ειναι και πιο λογικο.


Ναι εχεις δικιο  δεν το μετεφερα σωστα ...

----------


## leopoldo4

Η ιστορία που θα σας διηγηθώ συνάδελφοι συνέβη το 1994 στο λιμάνι PUERTO CABELLO στην Βενεζούελα. 'Ενα λιμάνι που ξέραμε πολύ καλά μιας και ο χρόνος παραμονής μας σε κάθε ταξίδο εκεί ήταν το λιγότερο 10 ημέρες. Όπως θα ξέρουν όσοι έχει τύχει να κάνουν τέτοια ταξίδια, οι σχέσεις που ανατπύσσονται με τους ντόπιους είναι ιδιαίτερες, πόσο μάλλον που σχεδόν όλο το πλήρωαμα μπορούσε να συννενοηθεί αρκετά καλά στα Ισπανικά. Ένιωθες δηλαδή σχεδόν σαν στην πατρίδα με όση υπερβολή μπορεί αυτό να κρύβει μέσα του.Εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε μια σημαντική αύξηση την ληστειών και των επιθέσεων στο μέρος.Ηταν η εποχή που γίνονταν πολύ φανερή η κρίση στην οποία είχε πέσει η χώρα.
Κάθε βράδυ λοιπόν βγαίναμε παρεούλα για θαλασσινά και μπυρίτσα και την συνέχεια για κανένα ποτό στα δύο μεγαλύτερα μπαρ του λιμανιού το AMERICANO η το SAN MARCOS.
Το συγκεκριμένο βράδυ βγήκα με την παρέα και η τύχη τα έφερε έτσι που να μου μήνει αξέχαστο,φτάνοντας στο υποτιθέμενο κέτρο της πόλης άφησα την παρέα και πήγα με τα πόδια στο τοπικό τηλεφωνείο για τηλέφωνο στην Ελλάδα.Βγαίνοντας πριν προλάβω να κάνω δέκα βήματα ένας τύπος μελαψός μου κόλησε ένα πιστόλι στο κεφάλι και μου πήρε το ρολόι και ορισμένα λίγα χρήματα που είχαν στην τσέπη.Τα υπόλοιπα που ήταν και τα περισσότερα δεν τα έδωσα αφού τα είχα κρυμμένα καλά στις κάλτσες μου(παλιά ναυτική πρακτική σε επικίνδυνα λιμάνια).Για να μην σας κουράζω γύρισα στην παρέα αν και χωρίς πολύ κέφι μετα από το συμβάν,και για κακή μου τύχη βλέπω ότι όλοι είχαν διάθεση για ξενύχτι.Ετσι αφού κάθισα κάμποσο μαζί τους πήρα ένα ταξί να γυρίσω στο λιμάνι γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα,μάλλιστα ως έξυπνος σκεφτόμου να κατέβω όχι στην κεντρική είσοδο του λιμανιού αλλά αρκετά μακριά από αυτήν σε μια τρύπα που υπήρχε στη  περίφραξη.Ο λόγος ήταν ότι έτσι μου έπεφτε πολύ πιο κοντά το καράβι,μιας και δεν επιτρεπόταν στα ταξί να μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι.Την τρύπα εκτός από έμας βέβαια την ήξεραν και όλοι οι κλεφτες τηε περιοχής,και έτσι μόλις κατέβηκα από το ταξί και μπήκα α από την τρύπα με βάλανε στο κυνήγι δύο άτομα.Ο ένας με ένα καδρόνι και ο άλλος με ένα μαχαίρι.Επειδή είχα πείρα στην περιοχή κατάλαβα ότι εαν έμενα δεν τα την έβγαζα καθαρή,προφανώς οι τύποι ήτνα ναρκομανείς η πρώταρηδες,αφού μπορούσαν να με πλησιάσουν πρώτα και να μθυ ζητήσουν τα λεφτά. Ακόμα και τώρα που το θυμάμαι λέω πως λητνα η τυχερή μου μέρα.σκοντάφτωντασ ειδα μιά σωλήνα με απόβλητα χώθηκα εκεί και έμεινα σχεδόν μία ώρα για να γλυτώσω.Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα καλά ταξίδια σε όλους.

----------


## nautikos

Δυστυχως στα λιμανια και κυριως σε λιμανια τετοιων χωρων συμβαινουν αυτα! Σιγουρα τα μερη αυτα ειναι πιο συναρπαστικα :Wink:  αλλα οι κινδυνοι βρισκονται παντου κυριως αν κυκλοφορεις μονος η απονηρευτος...Παντως ολα αυτα τα γεγονοτα μας ''ξυπνανε'' και μας κανουν δυνατοτερους.

----------


## Nautikos II

Εχω κι εγω μια ιστορια απο την μακρυνη.... Νεα Περαμο - Φανερωμενη, ισως καποιοι να γνωριζουν αυτο το ατηχυμα, εγινε πριν 15-18 χρονια περιπου, αν και ημουν εκει και το ειδα, δεν θυμαμαι αρκετα, ημουν στην Φανερωμενη στο λιμανι και ΄΄ψαρευα΄΄ και ερχοταν απο Νεα Περαμο μια παντοφλα, η Φανερωμενη η Αγιος Λαυρεντιος, δεν θυμαμαι, το πλοιο ηταν γεματο, ενα φορτηγο γεματο πουλερικα [κοτες] ηταν το μισο στο πλοιο, και το υπολοιπο πανω στον καταπελτη, κατι που εκεινα τα χρονια σ αυτην τη γραμη γινοταν σχεδον παντα, για λογους ανευθυνοτητας πιστευω, γιατι και με το αλλο πλοιο να πηγαινε, της ιδιας εταιρειας ηταν, ακουγεται ενας δυνατος θορυβος, σπασαν τα συρματοσχοινα, και κατευθειαν ειδα το φορτηγο να χανεται, το ευτηχυμα ειναι οτι σχεδον ολλοι οι επιβατες ηταν μεσα στα οχηματα [αρκετα μικρη διαδρομη] και μονο ο οδηγος του φορτηγου ειχε κατεβει. Πιστευω αυτο ειναι αμελεια σε βαθμο κακουργιματος, τουλαχιστον αν ειχαν περασει και την αλησυδα ισως να αντεχαι την υπολιπη μιση διαδρομη,  Το πλοιο ιδιοκτησια του ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ, Αυτη την εμπειρια ειχα να πω φιλοι μου, τιποτα σημαντικο απλα το ανεφερα, τα θυματα ηταν οι........... κοτες!!!

----------


## nautikos

Τοτε οι παντοφλες στην Ελλαδα δουλευαν με συνθηκες σχεδον αντιστοιχες με αυτες αυτες που δουλευουν στην Τανζανια και στη Σιερρα Λεονε:mrgreen:. Τα τελευταια χρονια εχουν αλλαξει καπως τα πραγματα (ας πουμε) :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Kαμια σχεση με το τοτε, απλα για να προσεχουμαι καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινεται ενα κακο πρωτα

----------


## nautikos

> πρεπει να γινεται ενα κακο πρωτα


Δυστυχως για τη χωρα μας, ειναι οπως ακριβως το ειπες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η ιστορία που θα σας διηγηθώ συνάδελφοι συνέβη το 1994 στο λιμάνι PUERTO CABELLO στην Βενεζούελα. 'Ενα λιμάνι που ξέραμε πολύ καλά μιας και ο χρόνος παραμονής μας σε κάθε ταξίδο εκεί ήταν το λιγότερο 10 ημέρες. Όπως θα ξέρουν όσοι έχει τύχει να κάνουν τέτοια ταξίδια, οι σχέσεις που ανατπύσσονται με τους ντόπιους είναι ιδιαίτερες, πόσο μάλλον που σχεδόν όλο το πλήρωαμα μπορούσε να συννενοηθεί αρκετά καλά στα Ισπανικά. Ένιωθες δηλαδή σχεδόν σαν στην πατρίδα με όση υπερβολή μπορεί αυτό να κρύβει μέσα του.Εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε μια σημαντική αύξηση την ληστειών και των επιθέσεων στο μέρος.Ηταν η εποχή που γίνονταν πολύ φανερή η κρίση στην οποία είχε πέσει η χώρα.
> Κάθε βράδυ λοιπόν βγαίναμε παρεούλα για θαλασσινά και μπυρίτσα και την συνέχεια για κανένα ποτό στα δύο μεγαλύτερα μπαρ του λιμανιού το AMERICANO η το SAN MARCOS.
> Το συγκεκριμένο βράδυ βγήκα με την παρέα και η τύχη τα έφερε έτσι που να μου μήνει αξέχαστο,φτάνοντας στο υποτιθέμενο κέτρο της πόλης άφησα την παρέα και πήγα με τα πόδια στο τοπικό τηλεφωνείο για τηλέφωνο στην Ελλάδα.Βγαίνοντας πριν προλάβω να κάνω δέκα βήματα ένας τύπος μελαψός μου κόλησε ένα πιστόλι στο κεφάλι και μου πήρε το ρολόι και ορισμένα λίγα χρήματα που είχαν στην τσέπη.Τα υπόλοιπα που ήταν και τα περισσότερα δεν τα έδωσα αφού τα είχα κρυμμένα καλά στις κάλτσες μου(παλιά ναυτική πρακτική σε επικίνδυνα λιμάνια).Για να μην σας κουράζω γύρισα στην παρέα αν και χωρίς πολύ κέφι μετα από το συμβάν,και για κακή μου τύχη βλέπω ότι όλοι είχαν διάθεση για ξενύχτι.Ετσι αφού κάθισα κάμποσο μαζί τους πήρα ένα ταξί να γυρίσω στο λιμάνι γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα,μάλλιστα ως έξυπνος σκεφτόμου να κατέβω όχι στην κεντρική είσοδο του λιμανιού αλλά αρκετά μακριά από αυτήν σε μια τρύπα που υπήρχε στη  περίφραξη.Ο λόγος ήταν ότι έτσι μου έπεφτε πολύ πιο κοντά το καράβι,μιας και δεν επιτρεπόταν στα ταξί να μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι.Την τρύπα εκτός από έμας βέβαια την ήξεραν και όλοι οι κλεφτες τηε περιοχής,και έτσι μόλις κατέβηκα από το ταξί και μπήκα α από την τρύπα με βάλανε στο κυνήγι δύο άτομα.Ο ένας με ένα καδρόνι και ο άλλος με ένα μαχαίρι.Επειδή είχα πείρα στην περιοχή κατάλαβα ότι εαν έμενα δεν τα την έβγαζα καθαρή,προφανώς οι τύποι ήτνα ναρκομανείς η πρώταρηδες,αφού μπορούσαν να με πλησιάσουν πρώτα και να μθυ ζητήσουν τα λεφτά. Ακόμα και τώρα που το θυμάμαι λέω πως λητνα η τυχερή μου μέρα.σκοντάφτωντασ ειδα μιά σωλήνα με απόβλητα χώθηκα εκεί και έμεινα σχεδόν μία ώρα για να γλυτώσω.Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα καλά ταξίδια σε όλους.


Δεν μας κούρασες καθόλου το αντίθετο.ολύ καλή ιστορία

----------


## dkampouroglou

Παίρνω το θάρρος να μοιραστώ και εγώ μια εμπειρία που μου έτυχε να ζήσω το Μάιο του 2004 (ανάμεσα σε άλλες από το 2003 μέχρι το 2006)
Αν και δεν είμαι ναυτικός, μου δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω πολλά από τα δρώμενα στην ποντοπόρο ελληνική ναυτιλία.
Το 2003 σταμάτησα τις σπουδές μου στη ναυπηγική και έπιασα δουλειά σε μεγάλο ναυπηγικό γραφείο του Πειραιά.Το αντικείμενο εργασίας μου εκεί ήταν μονόδρομος γι'αυτούς που γνωρίζουν. Μελέτες, condition surveys, repair specifications και φυσικά παχυμετρήσεις σε 5 διαφορετικά μέρη του κόσμου το μήνα.
Το Μάιο του 2004 λοιπόν (μόλις που είχα ξεψαρώσει) με στέλνουν για condition survey σε ένα bulker 25ετίας, ενόψη του 5ου Special Survey.
Το καράβι ήταν ένα 26.000 DWT Laker, ωραίο βαποράκι.
Το προλαβαίνω στη ράδα του Γιβραλτάρ, στο δρόμο για Djen djen στην Αλγερία όπου θα ξεφόρτωνε δημητριακά.
Φτάσαμε εκεί, τα πράγματα άγρια στην Αλγερία τότε, με τρομοκρατικά κτλ. αλλά στο πλοίο όλα ήταν καλά, ο καθένας έκανε τη δουλειά του.
Αυτό που έγινε όταν σαλπάραμε να φύγουμε όμως δεν νομίζω να το ξεχάσω ποτέ.
Ηρθε ο πιλότος και δύο ρυμουλκά έδωσαν κάβους, ένα πρύμα, ένα πλώρα.Το μπροστινό κιόλας ήταν νέου τύπου, αμφίδρομο με Voith-Schneider προπέλες, ωραίο ρυμουλκό θυμάμαι.
Μόλις και ξεκολλαγαμε από το ντόκο, όταν βλέπω να σπάει ο κάβος του πρυμνιού ρυμουλκού, το ένα κομμάτι του να χτυπάει 2 άτομα στο κατάστρωμα του ρυμουλκού, και το άλλο να χτυπαει ένα φιλιππίνο από το πλήρωμα μας να τον φέρνει 5 σβούρες στον αέρα και να πέφτει πάνω στη κουβέρτα, μέσα στα αίματα.Τρέχουμε όλοι σαν τρελοί να βοηθήσουμε τον άνθρωπο, αλλά μέσα σε ένα λεπτό, το πλωριό ρυμουλκό ζορίζει και αυτό τον κάβο του και τον κόβει και αυτόν.Το ένα κομμάτι του κόβει έναν άνθρωπο στη μέση μπροστά στα μάτια μας, πάνω στο ρυμουλκό, και μετά μπλέκεται στις προπέλες του ρυμουλκού, ενώ αυτό πλέει ακυβέρνητο.
Το βαπόρι μας, με το δρόμο που είχε πάρει, πήγαινε με τη μούρη στον απέναντι ντόκο χωρίς ρυμουλκά να το βοηθήσουν και χωρίς μηχανές, αφού σχεδόν όλοι ήταν πλέον στην κουβέρτα !
Ο πλοίαρχος μέσα σ'αυτή την τρέλα, φωνάζει και αμολάνε την αριστερή άγκυρα, αυτή πέφτει αλλά κανείς δεν φρενάρει την καδένα που τρέχει ελεύθερα.
Τελικά τρακάραμε με το βολβό στο ντόκο και σταματήσαμε, χωρίς μεγάλες ζημιές βέβαια αλλά με την αλγερινή αστυνομία να μπαίνουν στο βαπόρι και να γίνεται χαμός. 2 άτομα τραυματίστηκαν σοβαρά από το πρυμιό ρυμουλκό, 1 νεκρός στο πλωριό και έναν τραυματία είχαμε στο πλοίο.Τον φιλιππίνο τον έσωσε που ήταν πετσί και κόκκαλο αλλιώς...
Αφού ήρθανε το P&I και η κλάση (ABS ήτανε) φύγαμε μετά από 2 μέρες. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά την πορεία του βαποριού στο χάρτη στη γέφυρα. Ενώ κανονικά πηγαίναμε πάλι Γιβραλτάρ, και θα έπρεπε να πάμε παράλληλα με την ακτογραμμή, ο καπετάνιος έβγαλε το βαπόρι ευθεία από τα χωρικά τους ύδατα, καρφί για Γαλλία που λένε.Μου είπαν αργότερα για τους φόβους που είχαν να κατασχεθεί και το βαπόρι το ίδιο !!! ενώ βέβαια δεν έφταιγε αυτό.
Τελικά δεν κατέβηκα στο σύνορο της Μεσογείου, αλλά κατέληξα στην Κούβα (γιά διάφορους λόγους).
Το τί πέρασα εκεί βέβαια είναι άλλη, πιο ευχάριστη ιστορία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ενώ κανονικά πηγαίναμε πάλι Γιβραλτάρ, και θα έπρεπε να πάμε παράλληλα με την ακτογραμμή, ο καπετάνιος έβγαλε το βαπόρι ευθεία από τα χωρικά τους ύδατα, καρφί για Γαλλία που λένε.Μου είπαν αργότερα για τους φόβους που είχαν να κατασχεθεί και το βαπόρι το ίδιο !!! ενώ βέβαια δεν έφταιγε αυτό.


Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχαν άλλοι λόγοι αλλά από όσα έχω ακούσει στα κράτη με ισλαμικό νόμο* έχουν μια διαφορετική αντίληψη του δικαίου από τη δικιά μας. Και μπορέι να μπλέξεις πολύ αν έχει σκοτωθεί άνθρωπος έστω και από αμέλεια ή χωρίς δική σου υπαιτιότητα ειδικά αν ο νεκρός ήταν μουσουλμάνος (αν είναι "άπιστος" μπορεί το πόρισμα να λέει "ήταν θέλημα του Αλλάχ"). Ίσως για αυτό τον λόγο να ήθελαν να βγούν από τα χωρικά ύδατα της Αλγερίας.

*Οι περισσότερες ιστορίες που έω ακούσει βέβαια αναφέρονται σε Σαουδική Αραβία και Ιραν στα Εμιράτρα είναι πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα.

----------


## leopoldo4

Πολλές φορές η ζωή τη φέρνει έτσι ώστα να θυμόμαστε μεγάλα γεγονότα μόνο και μόνο
επειδή η μοίρα το φέρνει να συνδιάζονται με γεγονότα της προσωπικής μας ζωής.Μια τέτοια ιστορία θα σας διηγηθώ σήμερα.
Ιούλιος 1988 νεαρός ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε ένα φρτηγό με ταξίδια στην λατινική αμερική.Συνθήκες αρκετά διαφορετικές από τις σηιμερινές,μεγάλες παραμονές στα λιμάνια,πολύ περισσότεροι έλληνες στο πλήρωμα και τα νέα παιδία στα καράβια αυτού του τύπου συγκροτούσαμε άτυπες ομάδες φίλων της περιοχής.Επειδή όπως ανέφερα
ο χρόνοσ παραμονής σατα λιμάνια ήταν αρκετός και τα λιμάνια γνωστά,με ένα φίλο μου
τρίτο είχαμε αγοράσει ένα ποδήλατο για να γλυτώνουμε τα χρήματα στα ταξί.Εκείνο τον καιρό είχα ένα ρομάντζο στο λιμάνι και τα βράδυα  που δεν είχα βάρδια έμενα έξω.Πρωί- πρωί έπαιρνα το ποδήλατό μου και γύριζα στο καράβι, έπινα τον καφέ μου και μετά πήγαινα στο γραφείο του σιλό, έπιανα κουβεντούλα με δύο φίλους που είχα κάνει εκεί και γύριζα με το χάρτι της εκφόρτωσης του προηγούνου 24ωρου.Το συγκεκριμένο πρωϊνό ενώ ήμουν έτοιμος να φύγω από το σπίτι που έμενα με φωνάζει η κοπελιά. -Ελα κάτι σοβαρό έγινε στην Ελλάδα.Μπάινω πάλι μέσα και βλέπω την είδηση για την επίθεση στο City of Poros.Έμεινα για λίγο αλλά επειδή περνούσε η ώρα έφυγα για το καράβι για να είμαι στην ώρα μου κα να μην αργήσω.Στη σκάλα ανεβάζοντας το ποδήλατο συναντήθηκα με τον καπετάνιο.Μου λέει δεν πας μια και είσαι εδώ να φέρεις και το χαρτί με την εκφόρτωση;Θα πάω σε λίγο καπετάνιε του λέω,πάω να αλλάξω γιατί με τη σκόνη του σιλό θα γίνω χάλια και δεν έχω άλλα ρούχα καθαρά για αύριο.Πήγα λοιπόν στην καμπίνα άλλαξα γρήγορα και ανεβαίνοντας πάνω άκουσα την έκρηξη,το καράβι σείστηκε ολάκερο, η κουβέρτα γέμισε τσιμέντα.Βγήκαμε τρέχοντας και είδαμε να λείπει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από το σιλό.Από ένστικτο κινήθηκα προς το γραφειάκι του σιλό που έπαιρνα την εκφόρτωση κάθε πρωί από τα φιλαράκια μου.Τραγικό ο Αντόνιο νεκρός από μιά πόρτα που ξεκόλλησε το ωστικό κύμα και ο Χουάν βαριά τραυματίας.Έτσι καμμιά φορά όταν μιλάμε για το City of Poros και αμέσως λέω την ημερομήνια που έγινε το συμβάν,στην έκπληξη των άλλων για το πώς θυμάμαι ημερομήνια και ώρες με τόση ακρίβεια χαμογελάω πικρά.Θα μπορούσαν άραγε να καταλάβουν σε όλη του τη διάσταση οι στεριανοί;Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα πολύ.Καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σου εύχομαι να σε πάντα τυχερός στην ζωή σου και στα ταξίδια σου φίλε leopoldo4!

----------


## leopoldo4

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μαστροκώστα και για εσένα τα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν κι έχω πει πιο παλιά ότι δεν μπορώ να γράψω εγώ που μόνο τα άκουσα ενώ διαβάζουν τόσοι που ζήσανε πραγματικά τέτοιες καταστάσεις τολμώ να γράψω κι εγώ μια ιστορία...

Καθώς λένε είναι δύσκολο το Πάσχα να καταλάβεις ότι είναι χρονιάρες μέρες αν είσαι μακριά στο βαπόρι. Ακόμα και αν είναι σε λιμάνι γιατί αντίθετα με τα Χριστούγεννα στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου είναι μια Κυριακή όπως οι άλλες αφού οι Καθολικοί και οι προτεστάντες έχουν διαφορετική ημερομηνία για το Πάσχα. Σε πολλές ισλαμικές χώρες δεν είναι καν αργία μια και οι μουσουλμάνοι έχουν για αργία την Παρασκευή.

Έτσι στο μάγειρα πέφτει η ευθύνη να δημιουργήσει γιορτινό κλίμα σε αυτούς που περνάνε αυτές τις μέρες μακρυά από τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα. Βάφοντας αυγά, αν βρει καμιά συκωταριά ο πράκτορας (σε πολλές χώρες δεν πουλιούνται εντόσθια) να φτιάξει μαγειρίτσα, να ψήσει αρνί, να φτιάξει κανά κουλούρι...

Συζητώντας κάποτε ο πατέρας μου με ένα συνάδερφο του, που είχαν κάνει μαζί, θυμήθηκαν γελώντας τα κουλούρια του Βαγγέλα. Από ότι εξήγησαν ο Βαγγέλας ήταν ο μάγειρας σε ένα βαπόρι που παρόλο που μαγείρευε καλά δεν τα κατάφερνε στις ζύμες. Ένα Πάσχα αποφάσισε να φτιάξει κουλούρια, πήρε τη συνταγή τα έφτιαξε και την Κυριακή του Πάσχα είπαν να τα δοκιμάσουν. Προς μεγάλη απογοήτευση τα κουλούρια ήταν θεόσκληρα και όταν δοκίμασαν να τα βρέξουν, ώστε τουλάχιστον να τα φάνε σαν παξιμάδια, ανακάλυψαν ότι ήταν και ...αδιάβροχα!!! Δεν τα πέρναγε το νερό!!! Οπότε έπεσε η σχετική πλάκα "να δώσουμε τη συνταγή έξω που φτιάχνουν το λιμάνι και θέλουν μπλόκια". Ο Βαγγγέλας βέβαια από ότι μάθανε ξεμπαρκάρισε και δούλεψε ένα χρόνο σε φούρνο και έμαθε να φτιάχνει και πολύ καλό ψωμί και ...κουλούρια.


Πάσχα σε κάποιο αραβικό λιμάνι με καλεσμένο τον πράκτορα πιθανότατα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ,αυτός  είναι ¶ραβας από μασκέ πάρτι. Με την μπίρα στο χέρι ??
Έχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη .Το Πάσχα είναι μια γιορτή που είναι μόνο για τους Έλληνες στην Ελλάδα .Σε όποιο άλλο μέρος του κόσμου αν βρεθείς , δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα. .Εκτός και αν είναι ο Μαστροκώστας στο βαπόρι .Έχω κάνει τα ωραιότερα σε μερικά βαπόρια που τα διοργάνωσα εγώ με την βοήθεια αρκετών άλλων (ύπαρχου, Α/β μηχανικού , hotel manager κτλ.).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....Έχω κάνει τα ωραιότερα σε μερικά βαπόρια που τα διοργάνωσα εγώ...


Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος !!! Δεν χρειαζόταν καν να το πεις !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Καλό Πάσχα, καλή ανάσταση φίλε *mastrokostas*, καλό Πάσχα και σε όλους τους φίλους !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ,αυτός είναι Άραβας από μασκέ πάρτι. Με την μπίρα στο χέρι ??


Όντως με μπυρόνι δεν έιναι και τόπσο πιστός μουσουλμάνος. Πάντως για να κυκλοφορούν μπύρες δεν ήταν σε κάποιο λιμάνι θεοκρατικού κράτους αλλά πιθανότατα στε κάποιο Εμιράτο το Περσικού.



> Εκτός και αν είναι ο Μαστροκώστας στο βαπόρι .Έχω κάνει τα ωραιότερα σε μερικά βαπόρια που τα διοργάνωσα εγώ με την βοήθεια αρκετών άλλων (ύπαρχου, Α/β μηχανικού , hotel manager κτλ.).


Γράψε μας καμια ιστορία, όχι τίποτα άλλο να πάιρνουν ιδέες και οι νεότεροι.

----------


## twilight

Το τελευταίο πλοίο στο οποίο έκανα το μπάρκο μου ως δόκιμος λέγεται Aquagrace της εταιρίας Carras Hellas S.A.. Κάντε κλικ εάν επιθυμείτε για να δείτε τα χαρακτηριστικά του. Να επισυμάνω ότι μπορείτε να δείτε και τα χαρακτηριστικά άλλως πλοίων που είναι καταχωρημένα στον Νορβηγικό νηογνώμονα.

Ξεκίνησα το μπάρκο μου στις 23/11/2004 (από Ιαπωνία!) και τελείωσε 16/07/2005 στο Antwerp (Αμβέρσα) Βέλγιο. Έκατσα μέσα κοντά 8μιση μήνες. Ήταν ωραία εμπειρία. Ευτυχώς πιάναμε και μερικά λιμάνια για να κατέβω και να απολαύσω τις τοπικές ιδιαιτερότητες, σε αντίθεση με το προηγούμενο μου πλοίο το Astro Cygnus (VLCC) το οποίο με το ζόρι έφτανε κοντά στις ακτές.

Ανέβασα φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο Aquagrace στο flickr. Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να τις δείτε.

Το επόμενο πλοίο στο οποίο θα πάω ονομάζεται poseidon.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα κατέβηκα Πειραιά και ανακάλυψα ότι μετά από δεκατέσσερα χρόνια στεριανός , δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα τα καράβια .Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ποτέ δεν θα τα ξεπεράσω .Είναι μια αγάπη ποιο δυνατή και από γυναίκα .Τι δεν θα έδινα να μουν σε μια βαρδιολα φορτηγού ,απόγευμα ,και να κοιτώ μακριά εκεί στον ορίζοντα , ψάχνοντας να δω το τέλος του. Η ξαπλωμένος πρίμα στους κάβους  , να βλέπω την γραμμή που αφήνει η προπέλα πίσω της .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα κατέβηκα Πειραιά και ανακάλυψα ότι μετά από δεκατέσσερα χρόνια στεριανός , δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα τα καράβια .Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ποτέ δεν θα τα ξεπεράσω .Είναι μια αγάπη ποιο δυνατή και από γυναίκα .Τι δεν θα έδινα να μουν σε μια βαρδιολα φορτηγού ,απόγευμα ,και να κοιτώ μακριά εκεί στον ορίζοντα , ψάχνοντας να δω το τέλος του. Η ξαπλωμένος πρίμα στους κάβους , να βλέπω την γραμμή που αφήνει η προπέλα πίσω της .


*''Καράβια αλήτες μας σφύριξαν κάτι, μας είπαν ελάτε, μας κλείσαν το μάτι...''*

*Γειά σου ρε Κώστα, είσαι αξεπέραστος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

> Σήμερα κατέβηκα Πειραιά και ανακάλυψα ότι μετά από δεκατέσσερα χρόνια στεριανός , δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα τα καράβια .Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ποτέ δεν θα τα ξεπεράσω .Είναι μια αγάπη ποιο δυνατή και από γυναίκα .Τι δεν θα έδινα να μουν σε μια βαρδιολα φορτηγού ,απόγευμα ,και να κοιτώ μακριά εκεί στον ορίζοντα , ψάχνοντας να δω το τέλος του. Η ξαπλωμένος πρίμα στους κάβους  , να βλέπω την γραμμή που αφήνει η προπέλα πίσω της .


Πολυ ωραιες ιστοριες μαστροκωστα!Τελικα ειναι μεγαλη υποθεσηνα μην εχεις γυναικα και παιδια αν αποφασισεις να γινεις ναυτικος....

----------


## mastrokostas

Οργάνωση και  διακόσμηση mastrokostas .Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνονται και πάρα πολλά , αλλά ήταν ένα από τα ομορφότερα που έχω κάνει .θυμάμαι ότι όταν ήταν όλα έτοιμα , δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω από την κούραση .Τα φύλλα από τους φοίνικες τα είχα κόψει από ένα δάσος και τα είχα μεταφέρει με ένα φορτηγάκι του πράκτορα. 
scan0005.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Θυμάμαι μου έλεγε ένας φίλος μηχανικός ο Νίκος που τον είχε περισυλλέξει μια λάντζα ,ότι ενώ το πλοίο είχε αρχίσει να βουλιάζει με την πρύμη , είχαν μείνει μια ομάδα παιδιών τα οποία ακολουθούσαν έναν ναύτη, που από το σοκ του δεν έπεφτε στην θάλασσα .Στην αρχή πήγαν μαζί του μέχρι μια σωσίβια λέμβο και μετά μαζί κατάπλωρα ,στο μοναδικό κομμάτι που ήταν επάνω από την επιφάνια. Είχαν μαζευτεί αρκετές βάρκες ,ρυμούλκα , και διάφορα αλλά σκάφοι , όπου φώναζαν στα αγγλικά στα παιδιά να πέσουν στο νερό .Αλλά μάταια, διότι αυτά ακολουθούσαν τον ναύτη .Την τελευταία στιγμή και ενώ χανόταν όλη η πρύμη , πήδησε ο ναύτης και άμεσος τον ακολούθησαν ένα-ένα σαν προβατάκια και τα παιδιά . Σε δευτερόλεπτα χάθηκε και το βαπόρι , και από τον αέρα που απελευθερωνόταν δημιουργήθηκε ένας πίδακας νερού σαν να έβραζε η θάλασσα .Επάνω εκεί πλέον κολυμπούσαν όλα τα παιδιά .Ήταν ,μου έλεγε ,σαν μια άλλη δύναμη να προσπαθούσε να σώσει αυτά τα παιδιά .Επειδή υπάρχει ένας μύθος σχετικά με την δύνη που δημιουργείτε σε ναυάγια , όλοι φοβόντουσαν ότι θα τα τραβήξει κάτω. Γι αυτό και μόλις είδαν ότι τα παιδιά και ο ναύτης δεν κινδύνευαν ξέσπασαν σε λυγμούς .Η ένταση ήταν μεγάλη ,και το σοκ τεράστιο ,διότι βούλιαξε σε πολύ λίγο χρόνο ,και είχαν μόλις αφήσει τον Πειραιά . 
Το ναυάγιο αυτό ήταν η αιτία που το γυμνάσιο εγκαταλείψεως πλοίου για τους επιβάτες ,γίνεται πλέον πριν τον απόπλου .Και αυτό ήταν τότε το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ότι δεν ήξεραν τα παιδία που να πανε όταν δόθηκε η εντολή της εγκατάλειψης πλοίου .Γι αυτό ακολουθούσαν τον ναύτη , που ξεχώριζε από το φανελάκι με το όνομα του βαποριού που φορούσε .

----------


## VERA

....:shock:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήμαστε Ακαπούλκο .Βόλτα στον ντοκο με τον mastromarino και έναν άλλον καλό φίλο, τον Παναγιώτη (Α/Β Μηχανικός) .Συμφωνία ότι δεν θα βγούμε το βράδυ έξω , διότι το ειχαμε παραξηλώσει .Λεμε θα παμε στο γυμναστήριο για γυμναστική σάουνα , Jacuzzi και μετά ύπνο .Πράγματι παμε γυμναστήριο κάνουμε όλο το πακέτο , μετά μπάνιο και λεμε να παμε μέχρι τον ντοκο για μια κορόνα .
Με μεγάλη προσπάθεια θυμάμαι ....πρωινές ώρες (5:00 )να προσπαθώ να κοπανήσω έναν ταξιτζή που πήγε να μας κλέψει , τον υποπλοίαρχο να μου λεει για κάτι λάμπες που είναι καμένες στην γιρλάντα , και να προσπαθώ να βρω ποια είναι η πραγματική σκάλα από την πολλές που βλέπω , για να ανέβω στο βαπόρι .
Είχαμε περάσει όλο το Ακαπούλκο . Senior Frog , Carlos and Charles ,Βeby O , και ένας θεός ξέρει που αλλού .Πάντα όμως καταλήγαμε έξω από το βαπόρι σε μια ταβέρνα που διανυχτέρευε , και τρώγαμε sopa de marisco που ηταν ψαρόσουπα , για να στρώση το στομάχι ,και τους Mariachi να παίζουν παραγγελίες μας.
Ευτυχώς ομως που είχαμε πει ότι δεν θα βγαίναμε !

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια σου Πολλά ΜαστροΚώστα! Με υγεία και πολλές αναμνήσεις!
Ένα δωράκι για την γιορτή σου που προέκυψε απο την παραπάνω περογραφή σου: 

*El Mariachi*
El Mariachi.mp3
_Soy un hombre muy honrado, Que me gusta lo mejor_
_Las mujeres no me faltan, Ni al dinero, ni el amor._
_Jineteando en mi caballo, Por la sierra yo me voy_
_Las estrellas y la luna, Ellas me dicen donde voy._ 
_Ay, ay, ay, ay_
_Ay, ay, mi amor_
_Ay, mi morena_
_De mi corazon_ 
_Me gusta tocar guitarra, me gusta cantar el son_
_Mariachi me acompana, quando canto my cancion._
_Me gustan tomar mis copas, aguardiente es lo mejor_
_Tanbien la tequilla blanca, con cu sal le da sabor._ 
_Ay, ay, ay, ay_
_Ay, ay, mi amor_
_Ay, mi morena_
_De mi corazon_ 
_Me gusta tocar guitarra, me gusta cantar el sol_
_Mariachi me acompana, quando canto my cancion._
_Me gustan tomar mis copas, aguardiente es lo mejor_
_Tanbien la tequilla blanca, con cu sal le da sabor._ 
_Ay, ay, ay, ay_
_Ay, ay, mi amor_
_Ay, mi morena_
_De mi corazon_
_Ay, ay, ay, ay_
_Ay, ay, mi amor_
_Ay, mi morena_
_De mi corazon ...(ay ay ay)_

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου Leo, σ’  ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές ,αλλά και για το δωράκι .Μ’ έστειλες .

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Φίλε μου Leo, σΆ  ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές ,αλλά και για το δωράκι .ΜΆ έστειλες .


 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Fortaleza. Βραζιλία,στην παραλια γύρω στις 12 το βράδυ, ρωτώ την διπλανή παρέα γυναικών τι να κεράσω. .Σχεδόν ομόφωνα μου λενε ...δυο ταπερ φαγητό για αυτά τα παιδιά. Γυρίζω και βλέπω ένα αγοράκι περίπου τεσσάρων και ένα κοριτσάκι τριών με το ζόρι . Τα έβλεπα συχνά στην παραλία ,όπως και άλλα παιδιά, αλλά ποτέ δεν έδωσα και πολύ σημασία .Το αγοράκι πάντα μα πάντα κρατούσε το μικρό κοριτσάκι από το χέρι ,και πάντα του μιλούσε συμβουλεύτηκα , από όσο μπορούσα να καταλάβω .
-Τι είναι ρε κορίτσια αυτά τα παιδιά ?ρώτησα 
- είναι παρατημένα παιδιά, του δρόμου ,που μεγαλώνουν μόνα τους , μου είπαν .
Σοκαρίστηκα μόλις το άκουσα .Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι κάποιοι κάνουν παιδιά και μετά τα αφήνουν να κυκλοφορούν σαν αδέσποτα σκυλιά στους δρόμους .
-Που μένουν? που κοιμούνται ?αυτά τα παιδιά ψέλλισα .
-Εκεί μου είπαν ,και μου έδειξαν ένα μικρό φυλάκιο που την ημέρα καθόταν ένας αστυνομικός .
- Και πως χωρούν εκεί μέσα ?ξανά ρώτησα
-Δεν κοιμούνται μέσα αλλά από κάτω , στο κενό που υπάρχει .
Υπήρχε ένα κενό γύρο στους 30 με 40 πόντους μεταξύ του πατώματος και της άμμος .Εκεί ήταν το σπίτι αυτών των παιδιών .
Έχουν περάσει χρόνια από τότε ,αλλά δεν έχω ξεχάσει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αυτό το αγοράκι προστάτευε το κοριτσάκι .Το τρόπο που ειχε αυτός ο μπόμπιρας και της μάθαινε αυτόν τον ένα χρόνο περισσότερης εμπειρίας που είχε στην ζωή. Κανείς δεν ήξερε αν ήταν αδέρφια, η τους ένωνε ή ίδια μοίρα . Κάθε φορά που περνούσε κάποια μπάντα μουσικών που έπαιζαν σάμπα, θυμάμαι τον μικρό καβαλιέρο να σηκώνει το κοριτσάκι και χορεύουν ασταμάτητα .
Μικρέ μου φίλε, εσύ που κάθε φορά που με έβλεπες έτρεχες χαρούμενος στην αγκαλιά μου ,σου ζητώ συγνώμη που η ζωή ήταν τόσο άδικη μαζί σου . Ελπίζω να είσαι σήμερα καλά ,εσύ και η μικρή πριγκιπέσσα σου.

----------


## Apostolos

Για ακόμα μία φορά μας "έστειλες"..........

----------


## sonia24

κατι τετοιες ιστοριες πρεπει να εχουμε στο νου και να χαιρομαστε με τα αγαθα που εχουμε. γιατι πραγματικα εχουμε αγαθα, αλλα λιγοι το νοιωθουμε. πραγματικα η ιστορια ειναι συγκινητικη.

----------


## Baggeliq

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω αυτή την στιγμή να σας περιγράψω καμιά ιστορία μου που δεν έχει αξία  λόγω την πενιχρή μου πείρα σε σχέση   με τις δικές σας εμπειρίες καιι προσωπικές στιγμές σας που σας έχουν χαραχθεί στο νους σας 
*Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να γράψω σε αυτό το μήνυμα είναι απλά ένα πολύ ωραίο blog που υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο με το ανάμα &#171;Ημερολoγιο Γεφυρας, ο γερο-blogger και η θαλασσα μαζί στην καινούργια εποχή.....&#171; ένα blog που ο Καπετάν Δημήτρης με το δικό του τρόπο περιγραφή της ναυτικές στιγμές που έχει ζήσει μια προς μια σαν ένα ημερολόγιο πλοίου,*

  Αν ενδιαφέρεστε να το διαβάζεται είναι πολύ εξαιρετικό προς την ταπεινή  μου γνώμη  και ποιο πολύ νέοι ναυτικοί η αυτοί που ασχολούνται με την θάλασσα  και οπός γραφεί ο Καπετάν Δημήτρης: 

  &#171;Είναι πολύ σπουδαίο να μπορείς να πηγαίνεις πιο μπροστά από το αύριο. Να είσαι πάντοτε πιο μπρος από την εποχή σου.....Είναι το σπουδαιότερο από τα πιο σπουδαία..... Ένα ταξίδι κυκλικό είναι ολόκληρος ο κόσμος όπως και η Ζωή. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι χρόνος, κουράγιο και υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσει το ταξίδι αυτό το κυκλικό όπως ακριβώς και η Ζωή. Καπετάν Δημήτρης Θαλασσοπόρος ταξιδευτής της ψυχής της καρδιάς και της Ζωής.....&#187;


http://captaindimitris.blogspot.com

----------


## Spyros_T

Καλημέρα και από εμένα. Η ιστορία μου είναι μικρή και έγινε πριν από (κάτσε να δω το φυλλάδιο) πριν από 19 χρόνια στο μοναδικό φορτηγό που έχω κάνει. Γενικά είμαι γκάζας. Απλά δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ.
Ήμασταν εάν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου στην Ινδονησία και φορτώναμε κόντρα πλακέ και είχαμε βγει βολτίτσα. Στο καράβι ήμασταν όλοι Έλληνες εκτος από ναύτες και λαδάδες που ηταν Φιλιππινοι και είχαμε και ένα team από έξτρα Φιλιπινους με δικό τους λοστρόμο οι οποίοι δούλευαν μονο στα top side. Γυρνώντας λοιπόν εγώ με έναν ναύτη και έναν τρίτο μπαίνουμε μέσα στην τραπεζαρία για να πάμε στην ρεσπέντζα μπας και βρούμε τίποτα για φαΐ. Σχετικά δύσκολο να βρίσκαμε κάτι. Έπεφτε πολύ πεινα στο βαπόρι. Πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στις 2 η ώρα το πρωί. Εκείνη την στιγμή βλέπουμε μέσα στην ρεσπέντζα τον δόκιμο της μηχανής πάνω από το μάτι να βράζει ένα αυγό και από πίσω έναν λαδά να κρατάει ένα μαχαίρι, να είναι 3 μέτρα πίσω από τον δόκιμο και έτοιμος να τον καρφώσει. Ο Θεός ήθελε εκείνη την ώρα να περνάμε από εκεί εμείς, να πιάσουμε τον λαδά και να γλυτώσει ο δόκιμος.


_Σχετικά με τα αυγά που λέγατε ναι ετσι τα τρώνε, κλουβια. Εγώ εβλεπα που τα έβαζαν μεσα στα συρτάρια τους ανάμενσα στα ρούχα που εχει ζέστη μεχρι να βρωμισουν και μετά τα ετρωγαν ωμά. Μιλάμε για πολύ βρώμα._

_Τις σαρδελες τις παστες ναι τις τηγάνιζαν_

_Εκτός απο σκυλιά που τα τρώνε, στα λιμανια αγόραζαν απο τους σιπσαλτες (κυρίως στην Ασία) παγωμένο αίμα γουρουνιού και μέσα σε αυτο μαγήρευαν το κρεας. Εχω φάει αρκετο φαί μαγειρεμένο ετσι._

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τα αυγά , αυτό που ξέρω ,και έχω δει με τα μάτια μου, είναι κάτι αυγά μαύρα , που όταν τα άνοιγες ήταν μαύρο το ασπράδι και ο κρόκος σαν κεχριμπάρι .Όταν ρώτησα Κινέζο φίλο( έχω και τέτοιους ) τι είναι αυτά τα αυγά, μου είπε ότι είναι αυγά που τα βάζουν σε κάποια λάσπη για πολύ καιρό, και γίνονται έτσι .Δεν δοκίμασα ποτέ μου αλλά αυτός μου έλεγε ότι έχουν υπέροχη γεύση . 
Το χειρότερο που έχω δει, και μυρίσει , ήταν από Κορεάτες που είχαμε στο laundry , και είχαν φαγητό σε κάτι βάζα ,που όταν τα άνοιγαν βρόμαγε το βαπόρι κάτι μεταξύ , αυγουστιάτικη κάλτσα οικοδόμου , άπλυτη για κάνα δίμηνο , και κλούβιου αυγού !

----------


## mastropanagos

κατ'αρχην καλησπερα!!!εγω απο μερικους φιλλιπινεζους ναυτες ειχα ακουσει για κατι τι οποιο το λενε balout και ειναι αυγο το οποιο ειναι λιγο πριν ωριμασει και γινει πουλι και το τρωνε γιατι ειναι αρκετα δυναμωτικο και αφροδισιακο. :Wink: !!!

----------


## Morgan

Mias kai milame gia faghto….

To mono xarakthristiko pou thymamai apo tous naytes filippinezous pou eixame sto vapori, htan pws psarevan sthn agkyra sthn Fujairah h akoma kai sto Kargh Island kai synhthws evgaza eite gatous eite spathes (an den kanw lathos to onoma (eimai asxetos) – kati "ashmenia" makria kai lepta psaria" ) ta opoia nai men emeis den agkizame , alla ekeinoi ta timousan deontws….idiaitera afoy prwta ta apokshrenan mesa stis pyrosvestikes fwlies….

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχω ακούσει ότι Ερυθρά και Περσικός ήταν παλιότερα παράδεισος για ψάρεμα στη ράδα και για τους Έλληνες, μόνο που καμιά φορά κόβανε την καθετή τα σκυλόψαρα. Αλλά οι συγγενείς τους τα σαλάχια ήταν ευπρόσδεκτος μεζές
salaxia.jpg

Για το μαύρο το αυγό το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ και μάλιστα το θάβουν για πολύ καιρό μέχρι να το φάνε. Περίεργες διατροφικές συνήθειες έχουν και οι Κινέζοι και Ταϊλανδέζοι επειδή μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις καντίνα στη Σιγκαπούρη με διάφορα ...κρεατικά.
Kadina.jpg

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Σήμερα κατέβηκα Πειραιά και ανακάλυψα ότι μετά από δεκατέσσερα χρόνια στεριανός , δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα τα καράβια .Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ποτέ δεν θα τα ξεπεράσω .Είναι μια αγάπη ποιο δυνατή και από γυναίκα .


Μαστροκώστα, τι να πω κι εγώ που μετράω 26 χρόνια ξέμπαρκη; Κι έλεγα κι εγώ πως πάει πια, συνήθισα τη στεριά. Να όμως που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα να ζω σήμερα ένα μαρτύριο που κάνει ακόμη και το σώμα μου να τρέμει σαν να έχει πυρετό. Ας πάρω όμως τα πράγματα με τη σειρά. 

Πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή ήταν πάνω κάτω που ανακάλυψα το Nautilia.gr. Είδα, έγραψα κι εγώ...  μου κατέβηκε η ιδέα να φτιάξω και ένα blog για μας τις γυναίκες καπετάνισσες. Κάτι σαν μουσείο δηλαδή, γιατί εμείς είμαστε όλες πια στη στεριά. Έτσι τουλάχιστον νόμιζα. Γιατί λίγο η συμμετοχή εδώ, λίγο το blog, έγιναν αφορμή και γνωρίστηκα με κορίτσια που τώρα είναι στις σχολές. Μάζεψα και τις παλιές μια μέρα, να γνωριστούν με τα νέα κορίτσια, να τα πούμε και μεταξύ μας...  

Σιγά σιγά και χωρίς να το καταλάβω, δέθηκα με τις μικρές τόσο που αποφάσισαν να με φωνάζουν μάνα. Στην αρχή το πήρα στην πλάκα. Εγώ παντρεμένη δεν είμαι και παιδιά δεν έχω. Μάνα αυτές, κόρες μου εγώ...  καλά περνάγαμε. Να όμως που ήρθε η ώρα η δύσκολη. Πρώτα έφυγε η πιο μικρή. Ευτυχώς σε καράβι εντός Ελλάδας και κάθε τρεις και λίγο πιάνει και Πειραιά και τη βλέπω. Είναι και τσακαλάκι στα ηλεκτρονικά καταφέρνει να μπαίνει και με το κινητό στο ίντερνετ κάθε μέρα και τα λέμε. 

Τώρα όμως έφυγε και η άλλη. Χτες συγκεκριμένα. Για μακριά εκείνη. Κι έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω τι πέρναγε η μάνα μου κάθε που εγώ έλυνα κάβους. Δεν το περίμενα να μου βγει τέτοια αγωνία και τόσος πόνος και δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω. Ίσως πάλι να είναι αυτό που έγραψες κι εσύ. Η δική μου λαχτάρα για το αρμυρό νερό. Ο ασίγαστος πόθος που νόμιζα έσβησε κι αυτός έψαχνε απλώς την αφορμή για να φουντώσει. Και η αφορμή δόθηκε τώρα γιατί το δικό της μπάρκο μου θυμίζει με χίλιους τρόπους τις στιγμές που έζησα. Ίδιο καράβι πάνω κάτω, ίδια νερά...  

Ευτυχώς κατάφερε τα ξημερώματα όταν έφτασε στο αεροδρόμιο να μπει για λίγο στο ίντερνετ. Α, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι ένιωσα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Σαν να ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί. Σαν να μπάρκαρα και πάλι. Κι έτσι είμαι από εκείνη την ώρα. Όλη τη μέρα σήμερα από τη μια νοερά την ακολουθώ και από την άλλη γυρίζω τρεις δεκαετίες σχεδόν πίσω. Είναι αγιάτρευτος αυτός ο καημός. Κι απορώ με κάποια εγγραφή που διάβασα κάπου παραπάνω. Πως τα καράβια λέει δεν είναι όμορφα και είναι κάτι λαμαρίνες που ορθώνονται ως εκεί πάνω κλπ. Μα τι λέμε τώρα; Υπάρχει ωραιότερο θέαμα στον κόσμο από ένα καράβι; Και μυρωδιά και ήχοι...  Όλα έχουν ζωντανέψει μέσα μου. Και σπαράζει η ψυχή μου που ξέρω ότι ποτέ ξανά δε θα το ζήσω αληθινά.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Μαστροκώστα, τι να πω κι εγώ που μετράω 26 χρόνια ξέμπαρκη; Κι έλεγα κι εγώ πως πάει πια, συνήθισα τη στεριά. Να όμως που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα να ζω σήμερα ένα μαρτύριο που κάνει ακόμη και το σώμα μου να τρέμει σαν να έχει πυρετό. Ας πάρω όμως τα πράγματα με τη σειρά. 
> 
> Πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή ήταν πάνω κάτω που ανακάλυψα το Nautilia.gr. Είδα, έγραψα κι εγώ...  μου κατέβηκε η ιδέα να φτιάξω και ένα blog για μας τις γυναίκες καπετάνισσες. Κάτι σαν μουσείο δηλαδή, γιατί εμείς είμαστε όλες πια στη στεριά. Έτσι τουλάχιστον νόμιζα. Γιατί λίγο η συμμετοχή εδώ, λίγο το blog, έγιναν αφορμή και γνωρίστηκα με κορίτσια που τώρα είναι στις σχολές. Μάζεψα και τις παλιές μια μέρα, να γνωριστούν με τα νέα κορίτσια, να τα πούμε και μεταξύ μας...  
> 
> Σιγά σιγά και χωρίς να το καταλάβω, δέθηκα με τις μικρές τόσο που αποφάσισαν να με φωνάζουν μάνα. Στην αρχή το πήρα στην πλάκα. Εγώ παντρεμένη δεν είμαι και παιδιά δεν έχω. Μάνα αυτές, κόρες μου εγώ...  καλά περνάγαμε. Να όμως που ήρθε η ώρα η δύσκολη. Πρώτα έφυγε η πιο μικρή. Ευτυχώς σε καράβι εντός Ελλάδας και κάθε τρεις και λίγο πιάνει και Πειραιά και τη βλέπω. Είναι και τσακαλάκι στα ηλεκτρονικά καταφέρνει να μπαίνει και με το κινητό στο ίντερνετ κάθε μέρα και τα λέμε. 
> 
> Τώρα όμως έφυγε και η άλλη. Χτες συγκεκριμένα. Για μακριά εκείνη. Κι έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω τι πέρναγε η μάνα μου κάθε που εγώ έλυνα κάβους. Δεν το περίμενα να μου βγει τέτοια αγωνία και τόσος πόνος και δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω. Ίσως πάλι να είναι αυτό που έγραψες κι εσύ. Η δική μου λαχτάρα για το αρμυρό νερό. Ο ασίγαστος πόθος που νόμιζα έσβησε κι αυτός έψαχνε απλώς την αφορμή για να φουντώσει. Και η αφορμή δόθηκε τώρα γιατί το δικό της μπάρκο μου θυμίζει με χίλιους τρόπους τις στιγμές που έζησα. Ίδιο καράβι πάνω κάτω, ίδια νερά...  
> 
> Ευτυχώς κατάφερε τα ξημερώματα όταν έφτασε στο αεροδρόμιο να μπει για λίγο στο ίντερνετ. Α, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι ένιωσα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Σαν να ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί. Σαν να μπάρκαρα και πάλι. Κι έτσι είμαι από εκείνη την ώρα. Όλη τη μέρα σήμερα από τη μια νοερά την ακολουθώ και από την άλλη γυρίζω τρεις δεκαετίες σχεδόν πίσω. Είναι αγιάτρευτος αυτός ο καημός. Κι απορώ με κάποια εγγραφή που διάβασα κάπου παραπάνω. Πως τα καράβια λέει δεν είναι όμορφα και είναι κάτι λαμαρίνες που ορθώνονται ως εκεί πάνω κλπ. Μα τι λέμε τώρα; Υπάρχει ωραιότερο θέαμα στον κόσμο από ένα καράβι; Και μυρωδιά και ήχοι...  Όλα έχουν ζωντανέψει μέσα μου. Και σπαράζει η ψυχή μου που ξέρω ότι ποτέ ξανά δε θα το ζήσω αληθινά.


kapetanissa τα καταφερες μια χαρα εσυ ως εδω. τωρα αυτο που μενει ειναι να κανουν κατι και οι (κορες σου) ωστε να μαθαινουν οι νεες για να μην εκληψει η γυναικα απο τα καραβια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα ταξίδια είναι εμπειρίες από εικόνες , μυρωδιές και γεύσεις , αλλά και ήχων όπως αυτοί! Σε εσάς δεν λενε τίποτα .Αλλά εγώ κλείνοντας τα μάτια και ακούγοντας το ,ταξιδεύω εκεί …πέρα από το Gibraltar . Κάτω στην Καραβαϊκή όπως την έλεγαν οι παλαιοί ναυτικοί.

----------


## marinico

1968.Περσικός κόλπος.
O μαστροστέλιος ήταν πρώτος στο arctic, ένα αρκετά μεγάλο γκαζάδικο για την εποχή του (80.000 κόρους) ιδιοκτησίας Λαιμού.Καθόταν στην καμπίνα του κι έκανε τις βαρετές γραφειοκρατικές δουλειές.Η θάλασσα ήταν ήσυχη,αλλά η ορατότητα ήταν απελπιστικά περιορισμένη λόγω πυκνής ομίχλης.Στη γέφυρα το ραντάρ πιάνει ένα στόχο ο οποίος δείχνει να έρχεται κατά πάνω τους.Ανήσυχη η βάρδια,ειδοποιεί τον καπετάνιο ο οποίος αφού περνά λίγη ώρα και βλέποντας το ερχόμενο πλοίο να μην αλλάζει πορεία και να έχει φτάσει πολύ κοντά τους,ξεκινά τα ηχητικά σήματα και στρέφει το καράβι προς τα δεξιά ελπίζοντας να κάνει το ίδιο και ο καπετάνιος του άλλου πλοίου.
Ο μαστροστέλιος μόλις τελείωσε την βαρετή δουλειά του και αφέθηκε να τον παρασέρνουν οι σκέψεις.Πριν μια βδομάδα είχε γράψει γράμμα στη γυναίκα για ένα άσχημο προαίσθημα που τον βασάνιζε.Πριν μια ώρα,άλλαξε την βάρδια του αδελφού του, που τον είχε τρίτο,από 12-4 σε 4-8.Ξαφνικά ακούστηκε ένας τρομερός κρότος.Πετάχτηκε από την καρέκλα του,αλλά πριν προλάβει να πάει στην πόρτα,τον πλάκωσαν έπιπλα και λαμαρίνες.Η γέφυρα κατέρρευσε και προσγειώθηκε στην καμπίνα του.Τα φώτα σβήσανε κι έμεινε τρομαγμένος στο σκοτάδι να περιμένει τα χειρότερα.Πέρασαν περίπου οκτώ ώρες μέχρι να μπει κάποια ακτίδα ήλιου.Κοίταξε δίπλα του και είδε ένα κλειδί σε χάλκινο ταμπελάκι.Agip venezia-hospital έγραφε και ήταν το κλειδί του νοσοκομείου που έιχε στην πλώρη του το Ιταλικό γκαζάδικο το οποίο νοσοκομείο μπήκε στην καμπίνα του μαστροστέλιου.Τον ξέθαψαν με γκασμάδες και λοστάρια.Ενιωθε τους γκασμάδες να κτυπούν δίπλα στο κεφάλι του.Προσπαθούσε να φωνάξει αλλά οι φωνές του χάνονταν.Μόλις βγήκε τους είδε όλους κλαμμένους.Η βάρδια 12-4 είχε χαθεί.Δεν μπόρεσαν να βρούνε ούτε ένα κομμάτι τους να θάψουνε.Το προαίσθημα βγήκε αληθινό.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τα ταξίδια είναι εμπειρίες από εικόνες , μυρωδιές και γεύσεις , αλλά και ήχων


Ειδικα απο ηχους αλλο τιποτα..ακομα ερχεται στο μυαλο μου ο ηχος απο το σπαστικο ξυπνητηρι παντα στις 7 και τεταρτο το πρωι,φορουσα τη φορμα μου,επινα στα γρηγορα ενα καφε μαζι με τον μαστροαρη τον δευτερο και μετα μπαινοντας στο ασανσερ και φτανοντας στο 2 ακουγοταν το χαρακτηριστικο "ντιν,ντιν,ντιν" το οποιο μου εχει μεινει ακομα,ανοιγε η πορτα και μεσα απο το μηχανοστασιο ερχοταν ενα κυμα ζεστης,εμπαινα στο control με το ενα ματι κλειστο,επαιρνα το ντοσιε μου και ξεκινουσα τις μετρησεις στα τανκια για το ημερολογιο και απο το επανω deck του μηχανοστασιου να ακουγεται ο ηχος της Burmeister,βαρυς και χαρακτηριστικος..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Και επειδη με επιασε μπαρκαριαση σημερα θα πω και μια ιστορια την οποια ειχα ξεχασει και θυμηθηκα πριν απο λιγο...Περσι τον ιουνιο μπηκαμε επισκευη στα ναυπηγεια του Dubai,χαρα εγω που θα βγω μετα απο 2 μηνες στο καραβι (και οντως και τις 6 ημερες παραμονης μας εκει βγηκα και τις 6)..ενα βραδυ βγαινουμε για κατι ψωνια εγω ο Β μηχανικος και ενας τριτος,στο εμπορικο κεντρο που πηγαμε συναντησαμε τον ηλεκτρολογο που ειχαμε στο καραβι,τον Igor,ουκρανος ηταν,και μας ειπε οτι θα γυρνουσε στο βαπορι εκεινη την ωρα..Μιας και κουρασμενος εγω απο τη δουλεια ειπα να γυρισω μαζι του και να μην συνεχισω πλεον τη βολτα μου..Παιρνουμε ενα ταξι φτανουμε στο ναυπηγειο και πληρωνω εγω το ταξι γιατι ο Igor δεν ειχε ψιλα,παμε στο καραβι παιρνανε μερικες μερες ωσπου φευγουμε για φορτωση στο Ιρακ..Ερχεται λοιπον ενα απογευμα ο Igor στη καμπινα μου,μπαινει μεσα και αφου πιασαμε λιγο τη κουβεντα βγαζει απο τη τσεπη του 20 δολλαρια τα αφηνει πανω στο γραφειο μου και γυριζει και μου λεει στα αγγλικα "ξερω οτι δουλευεις σκληρα και τα εχεις πιο πολυ αναγκη απο εμενα γι'αυτο σου εφερα τα λεφτα για το ταξι που ειχες πληρωσει στο dubai"..πραγματικα ακομα θυμαμαι εκεινη τη σκηνη σαν τωρα οπως επισης θυμαμαι το τι ανθρωπος ηταν..οταν δεν ειχε καποια δουλεια να κανει βοηθουσε σε ολα,βοηθουσε εμενα,τον δευτερο σε πολλες δουλειες,ακομα και τους καθαριστες,καθοταν και καθαριζε μαζι τους.Οταν ξεμπαρκαρε λιγο πριν φτασουμε στη σκαλα γυρισε και μου ειπε "συνεχισε ετσι"...Να ειναι καλα οπου και να ειναι και τον ευχαριστω για ολα...Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα και βρειτε βαρετη την ιστορια μου,εμενα παντως με αγγιξε ψυχικα παρα πολυ η κινηση του αυτη..

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό φίλε μαστροπανάγο. χαιρόμαστε να ακούμε ιστορίες απο τους ναυτικούς. και η δικιά σου έχει κατι το ξεχωριστό δείχνει την ανθρωπιά το ενδιαφέρον την συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη. :Wink:  Να΄σαι καλά που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Σε καποια μελλοντικη συναντηση του nautilia που φυσικα θα ερθω πιο νωρις και οχι τελευταιος θα διηγηθω και αλλες εμπειριες που εζησα και μου εχουν μεινει..θυμαμαι τον δευτερο να μου λεει "εισαι πρωτομπαρκος και εχεις δει παρα πολλα σε ενα μονο βαπορι εσυ"..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό φίλε μαστροπανάγο. χαιρόμαστε να ακούμε ιστορίες απο τους ναυτικούς. και η δικιά σου έχει κατι το ξεχωριστό δείχνει την ανθρωπιά το ενδιαφέρον την συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη. Να΄σαι καλά που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Ευχαριστούμε.


Συμφωνώ φίλε..!

----------


## Orion_v

mastropanago , θα χαρούμε να ξαναδιαβάσουμε κάποια ιστορία σου , όποτε έχεις τη διάθεση να την μοιραστείς :smile:

Εγω θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και μία ακόμα ιστορία απο τον mastrokostas , πραγματικά ότι έχει γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα με έχει "στείλει "

----------


## emerald

> Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό φίλε μαστροπανάγο. χαιρόμαστε να ακούμε ιστορίες απο τους ναυτικούς. και η δικιά σου έχει κατι το ξεχωριστό δείχνει την ανθρωπιά το ενδιαφέρον την συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη. Να΄σαι καλά που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Ευχαριστούμε.


Tha symfwnhsw ki egw me ton filo Mastrovasilis. Pragmatika, istories pou anadeiknyoun thn anthrwpia kai thn allhleggyh einai xehwristes.:smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και επειδη με επιασε μπαρκαριαση σημερα θα πω και μια ιστορια την οποια ειχα ξεχασει και θυμηθηκα πριν απο λιγο...Περσι τον ιουνιο μπηκαμε επισκευη στα ναυπηγεια του Dubai,χαρα εγω που θα βγω μετα απο 2 μηνες στο καραβι (και οντως και τις 6 ημερες παραμονης μας εκει βγηκα και τις 6)..ενα βραδυ βγαινουμε για κατι ψωνια εγω ο Β μηχανικος και ενας τριτος,στο εμπορικο κεντρο που πηγαμε συναντησαμε τον ηλεκτρολογο που ειχαμε στο καραβι,τον Igor,ουκρανος ηταν,και μας ειπε οτι θα γυρνουσε στο βαπορι εκεινη την ωρα..Μιας και κουρασμενος εγω απο τη δουλεια ειπα να γυρισω μαζι του και να μην συνεχισω πλεον τη βολτα μου..Παιρνουμε ενα ταξι φτανουμε στο ναυπηγειο και πληρωνω εγω το ταξι γιατι ο Igor δεν ειχε ψιλα,παμε στο καραβι παιρνανε μερικες μερες ωσπου φευγουμε για φορτωση στο Ιρακ..Ερχεται λοιπον ενα απογευμα ο Igor στη καμπινα μου,μπαινει μεσα και αφου πιασαμε λιγο τη κουβεντα βγαζει απο τη τσεπη του 20 δολλαρια τα αφηνει πανω στο γραφειο μου και γυριζει και μου λεει στα αγγλικα "ξερω οτι δουλευεις σκληρα και τα εχεις πιο πολυ αναγκη απο εμενα γι'αυτο σου εφερα τα λεφτα για το ταξι που ειχες πληρωσει στο dubai"..πραγματικα ακομα θυμαμαι εκεινη τη σκηνη σαν τωρα οπως επισης θυμαμαι το τι ανθρωπος ηταν..οταν δεν ειχε καποια δουλεια να κανει βοηθουσε σε ολα,βοηθουσε εμενα,τον δευτερο σε πολλες δουλειες,ακομα και τους καθαριστες,καθοταν και καθαριζε μαζι τους.Οταν ξεμπαρκαρε λιγο πριν φτασουμε στη σκαλα γυρισε και μου ειπε "συνεχισε ετσι"...Να ειναι καλα οπου και να ειναι και τον ευχαριστω για ολα...Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα και βρειτε βαρετη την ιστορια μου,εμενα παντως με αγγιξε ψυχικα παρα πολυ η κινηση του αυτη..


Μικρέ μου φίλε Παναγιώτη ,και πατριώτη !Το μικρός έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ηλικία σου σε σχέση με μένα τον γέρο λυμπερτι. Πρώτα θα πω ότι ο φίλος σου Igor ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος , και εμείς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ήμαστε ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι .Δεν ήμαστε σαν τους καπεταναίους .Έτσι για να πειράξω τον φίλο μου τον Leo .Χαίρομαι που έγραψες την ιστορία σου εδώ , και να ξέρεις αυτό που εσύ μεταφέρει από ένα πληκτρολόγιο , για κάποιους είναι εικόνες και αναμνήσεις .Όταν είδα την φωτογραφεία από την επισκευή στο Dubai , το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα ήταν , πως έγιναν όλες οι δουλειές με τόση ζεστή .Να σε καλά ,και να καταγράψεις εικόνες σε κάθε σου μπάρκο και να μας τις γράφεις . 




> mastropanago , θα χαρούμε να ξαναδιαβάσουμε κάποια ιστορία σου , όποτε έχεις τη διάθεση να την μοιραστείς :smile:
> 
> Εγω θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και μία ακόμα ιστορία απο τον mastrokostas , πραγματικά ότι έχει γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα με έχει "στείλει "


Όταν έγραψα αυτές τις μικρές ιστορίες μετά από προτροπή κάποιων φίλων εδώ μέσα ,αν και νόμιζα ότι αυτά δεν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν ,και δεν λενε και σε κανέναν τίποτα .Δεν ξέρω αν μόνο εγώ είμαι έτσι , αλλά επειδή εγώ τα ζω όταν τα γράφω ,γινόμουν χάλια ,διότι τα ζούσα πάλι, και δεν μπορούσα να εξηγήσω και στην οικογένεια ,ότι κάτι έγραψα στο Nautilia και γι αυτό είμαι έτσι .Εγώ τα δέκα χρόνια φίλε Orion στα βαπόρια , τα έζησα έντονα , διαφορετικά , και γεμάτα .Γεμάτα από εμπειρίες και εικόνες .Ήταν το ονειρο μου να γίνω ναυτικός .Να μπω να φύγω και να χαθώ ,εκεί πέρα στον ορίζοντα ...που δεν βλέπει άλλο το μάτι .Να παω σε κόσμους άγνωστους , και ξένους .Να δω χώρες που είχα δει και ονειρευτεί από την τηλεόραση , η είχα διαβάσει ,αλλά και ακούσει από παλιούς ναυτικούς .Το έκανα δέκα χρόνια .Μπήκα στα 23 μου και βγήκα στα 33 .Και βγήκα όταν γνώρισα κάτι ποιο δυνατό , αλλά και αυτό γένους θηλυκού , όπως η θάλασσα . Διαφορετικά ....ακόμη από κει θα ήμουν . Δυστυχώς όμως , την στέρησης της δεν την ξεπέρασα ποτέ!
Με αφορμή το δικό σου post μόλις βρω χρόνο θα ξανά γράψω κάποια μικρή ιστορία από εκεί μακριά .Εκεί που όταν είσαι , μόνο η μάνα σου σε θυμάται πραγματικά .
Να σε καλά πάντως και σε ευχαριστώ ,που τα διάβασες !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μικρέ μου φίλε Παναγιώτη ,και πατριώτη !Το μικρός έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ηλικία σου σε σχέση με μένα τον γέρο λυμπερτι. Πρώτα θα πω ότι ο φίλος σου Igor ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος , και εμείς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ήμαστε ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι .Δεν ήμαστε σαν τους καπεταναίους .Έτσι για να πειράξω τον φίλο μου τον Leo .Χαίρομαι που έγραψες την ιστορία σου εδώ , και να ξέρεις αυτό που εσύ μεταφέρει από ένα πληκτρολόγιο , για κάποιους είναι εικόνες και αναμνήσεις .Όταν είδα την φωτογραφεία από την επισκευή στο Dubai , το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα ήταν , πως έγιναν όλες οι δουλειές με τόση ζεστή .Να σε καλά ,και να καταγράψεις εικόνες σε κάθε σου μπάρκο και να μας τις γράφεις .


Εαν κρινω απο εσενα και τον Igor τοτε ναι μπορω να πω οτι ειστε ευαισθητοι ανθρωποι....Απο ζεστη αλλο τιποτα mastrokosta και η υγρασια που ειχε δεν βοηθουσε καθολου...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Και βέβαια μας ενδιαφέρουν οι ιστορίες σας,,μικρές-μεγάλες,,και ειδικά εμάς που ακόμα δεν έχουμε ''ταξιδέψει'' (κυριολεκτικά & μεταφορικά)..
Ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## mastropanagos

Μια ιστορια που θυμηθηκα και θα σας κανει να γελασετε πιστευω...Πρωτομπαρκος εγω και αναλαμβανω να γραφω το ημερολογιο μηχανης..Πρωτη Κυριακη στο καραβι εγω και ενω ολοι δεν δουλευαν εγω κατεβαινω κατα τις 10 για τις σχετικες μετρησεις..βρισκομουν στις σεντινες και μετρουσα τη σταθμη στη δεξαμενη σαρωσεως,ειχε καιρο εκεινη την ημερα και ξαφνικα νιωθω ενα μεγαλο τρανταγμα προφανως απο καποιο κυμα που χτυπησε στη πλωρη,περνανε πολυ λιγα δευτερολεπτα και χτυπαει σημα εγκαταληψεως,το βλεπω εγω μενω κοκκαλο για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα και αμεσως πεταω το ντοσιε τρεχω στο control φοραω το κρανος παιρνω ενα σωσιβιο και φοραω και ξεκιναω τρεχοντας κατατρομαγμενος να παω στο muster station..φτανω επιτελους πανω σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου και τοτε με κοιταει ο πρωτος και μου λεει τελειωσες με το ημερολογιο και ηρθες στο γυμνασιο???τοτε καταλαβα οτι προκειται για γυμνασιο και αρχισα να ηρεμω..πραγματικα εχασα 2 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου εκεινη την ημερα..

----------


## Νικόλας

> Μια ιστορια που θυμηθηκα και θα σας κανει να γελασετε πιστευω...Πρωτομπαρκος εγω και αναλαμβανω να γραφω το ημερολογιο μηχανης..Πρωτη Κυριακη στο καραβι εγω και ενω ολοι δεν δουλευαν εγω κατεβαινω κατα τις 10 για τις σχετικες μετρησεις..βρισκομουν στις σεντινες και μετρουσα τη σταθμη στη δεξαμενη σαρωσεως,ειχε καιρο εκεινη την ημερα και ξαφνικα νιωθω ενα μεγαλο τρανταγμα προφανως απο καποιο κυμα που χτυπησε στη πλωρη,περνανε πολυ λιγα δευτερολεπτα και χτυπαει σημα εγκαταληψεως,το βλεπω εγω μενω κοκκαλο για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα και αμεσως πεταω το ντοσιε τρεχω στο control φοραω το κρανος παιρνω ενα σωσιβιο και φοραω και ξεκιναω τρεχοντας κατατρομαγμενος να παω στο muster station..φτανω επιτελους πανω σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου και τοτε με κοιταει ο πρωτος και μου λεει τελειωσες με το ημερολογιο και ηρθες στο γυμνασιο???τοτε καταλαβα οτι προκειται για γυμνασιο και αρχισα να ηρεμω..πραγματικα εχασα 2 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου εκεινη την ημερα..


αχαχαχαχα καλό  :Very Happy:  είδες όμως συχγρονισμός πρώτα το κύμα μετά το σήμα

----------


## mastropanagos

> αχαχαχαχα καλό  είδες όμως συχγρονισμός πρώτα το κύμα μετά το σήμα


Αυτο ηταν που με εκανε να τρομαξω φιλε μου,γιατι πιστεψα οτι κατι συνεβαινε και δεν ηξερα αν θα γινοταν γυμνασιο εκεινη την ημερα..ουτε καν το ειχα ακουσει..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα δεν είναιτο πιο ευχάριστο να είσαι σε ένα από τα κατώτερα σημεία του βαποριού (στις σεντίνες) και να ακούς εγκατάλειψη... Και να είναι το φώς αρκετά καταστρώματα πάνω... Δικαιολογημένη η τρομάρα σου συνονόματε... Κι ευτυχώς που γίνοντια τα γυμνάσια ώστε να είναι προετοιμασμένο το πλήρωμα...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

ΜαστροΚώστα όποτε έχεις χρόνο θα μας ''ταξιδέψεις'' με κάποια ιστορία σου απ'τα εξωτικά λιμάνια που έχεις επισκευτεί.; :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνώ με τον nikitasko. Κώστα περιμένουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

Θα ηθελα να αφιερωσω αυτο το βιντεο που βρηκα σε ολους τους ναυτικους του forum αλλα και αυτους που ταξιδευουν αυτη τη στιγμη...Καλα ταξιδια να εχουν και ο Αι Νικολας στη πλωρη τους..!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySFfi1TB2qg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Θα ηθελα να αφιερωσω αυτο το βιντεο που βρηκα σε ολους τους ναυτικους του forum αλλα και αυτους που ταξιδευουν αυτη τη στιγμη...Καλα ταξιδια να εχουν και ο Αι Νικολας στη πλωρη τους..!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySFfi1TB2qg


Παναγιώτη, το χορεύουμε άμα τύχη καμιά φορά .

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παναγιώτη, το χορεύουμε άμα τύχη καμιά φορά .


Για κοιτα και στο θεμα με τα μουσικα βιντεο και τις αφιερωσεις :Very Happy: ...Και βεβαια θα το χορεψουμε :Very Happy: ...Οταν το ακουω αυτο το τραγουδι με πιανει μια τρελα να μπαρκαρω,και επειδη ξερω τωρα οτι δεν θα μπαρκαρω τελικα,τρελενομαι..!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΜαστροΚώστα όποτε έχεις χρόνο θα μας ''ταξιδέψεις'' με κάποια ιστορία σου απ'τα εξωτικά λιμάνια που έχεις επισκευτεί.;





> Συμφωνώ με τον nikitasko. Κώστα περιμένουμε...


Δωστε μου λιγο χρονο και κατι θα γραψω παλι .

----------


## mastrokostas

*Πρώτο ταξίδι έτυχε ναύλος για τον νότο* .

Ο ντόκος ήταν γεμάτος από κόσμο. Φορτηγά ξεφόρτωναν τρόφιμα ,και spare parts για το πλοίο. Σε κάθε γωνία του λιμανιού έβλεπες γυναίκες , και μικρά παιδία ,που είχαν έρθει να χαιρετίσουν κάποιον δικό του .Ζευγάρια αγκαλιασμένα ,και με τα τελευταία λόγια παρηγοριάς από εκείνον, πριν τον αποχωρισμό  : να προσεχείς τα παιδία ...θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο από το Ashdod αν μπορέσω ....να προσεχείς ....μην κλαις τέσσερις μήνες είναι και θα γυρίσω...θα σου γράφω κάθε μέρα ..... αλλά να μην είναι αρκετά για να απαλύνουν τον πόνο του χωρισμού! Άλλωστε έχουν χιλιοειπωθεί και πλέον δεν λειτουργούν σαν παρηγοριά. 
Μόνον εγώ ήμουν μες την τρελή χαρά , που μετά από τόση προσπάθεια ,σε μια εποχή που δεν ήταν εύκολο να βρεις δουλεία στα βαπόρια λόγο ανεργίας ,αλλά και διότι ήμουν λευκοφυλλαδίτης ,το όνειρο μου να ταξιδέψω είχε γίνει πραγματικότητα ! Δόκιμος ηλεκτρολόγος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο,! Seychelles σας έρχομαι, σκεφτόμουν, και το χαμόγελο έφτανε μέχρι τα αυτιά! Το ταξίδι μας θα ήταν από Πειραιά - Ashdod –port said – Suez – Djibouti –Seychelles-Durban.Και μετά κρουαζιέρες στην South Africa ,Cape town-Durban και στα γύρο νησιά . Seychelles, Reunion, Mauricio, Comores. 


-Σε 15 λεπτά το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει .Παρακαλούνται οι επισκέπτες όπως εξέλθουν του πλοίου !ακούστηκε από τα μεγάφωνα στα Ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά .
Ο Γιώργος, έσφιξε για τελευταία φορά την Σοφία στην αγκαλιά του, σκούπισε διακριτικά τα δάκρια του ,κάτι της είπε χαμηλόφωνα στο αυτί, την φίλησε ,και κατευθύνθηκε προς την σκάλα του πληρώματος με το κεφαλή κάτω για να μην τον δουν κλαμένο οι άλλοι.
Ο Γιώργος ήταν γύρο στα σαράντα, από τους Φούρνους της Ικαρίας ,αλλά έμενε Πειραιά στην Νίκαια .Παιδιά δεν είχε ,μόνο την γυναίκα του, γι’ αυτό κάθε φορά που έφευγε ,η Σοφία ήταν ράκος. 
Η θέση μου στο standby ,ήταν στην πρύμη, μαζί με τον υποπλοίαρχο τον καπετάν Δημήτρη ,τον υπολοστρόμο ,τον μαραγκό ,και τρεις ναύτες ,από τους οποίους ο ένας ήταν ο Γιώργος. -Μόλα όλα πλωρα- πρίμα ,ακούστηκε από το μεγάφωνο της πρύμης .
-Μόλα όλα η πρύμη ,απάντησε ο υποπλοίαρχος .
Οι εργάτες στο φουλ να πάρουμε του κάβους γρήγορα μέσα ,και αμέσως άρχισαν να ακούγονται τα απόνερα από τις προπέλες .Βιαία στην αρχή σαν να θελαν να σπρώξουν τον ντοκο ποιο πέρα, και μετά έγιναν γλυκά και απαλά σαν μουσική. Ένας γλυκός ήχος αποχαιρετισμού .Το πλοίο αργά -αργά άρχισε να απομακρύνετε από τον ντόκο. 
Ο Γιώργος παράτησε τους κάβους και έτρεξε κατάπρυμα ,ανέβηκε σε μια μπιντα, και άρχισε να αναζητά με το βλέμμα του την Σοφία του . Μόλις την εντόπισε, άρχισε να κουνάει το χέρι του χαιρετώντας την. Ξαφνικά σκοτείνιασε και άρχισε να φωνάζει ανήσυχος ..
-Σοφία !Σοφία! με όση δύναμη είχε .
-Σοφία !Σοφία ! ξανά φώναξε ,όλο αγωνία.
Κοιτώντας προς το ντοκο είδα κόσμο να μαζεύεται πάνω από μια λιπόθυμη γυναίκα .
-Ρε γαμώτο τι έγινε ?Τι έπαθε ? μονολογούσε ! 
Το πλοίο όλο και απομακρυνόταν ,αργά αλλά σταθερά και βασανίστηκα για τον Γιώργο που ενώ ήταν μόνο εκατό μέτρα απόσταση ,δεν μπορούσε ούτε να τρέξει προς τα εκεί, αλλά ούτε να ακούσει τι γινόταν. Τόσο κοντά αλλά και τόσο μακριά ! Αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι του πέρασε από το μυαλό να πηδήξει στην θάλασσα και να παει κοντά της, διότι κοίταξε αρκετές φορές τα απόνερα αλλά ευτυχώς, δεν το έκανε . 
Ο καπετάν Δημήτρης φώναξε από VHF (τότε δεν υπήρχαν κινητά τηλεφωνά )την λάντζα που ήταν δεμένη δίπλα να μας πει τι συνέβαινε .
-Δεν είναι τίποτα, απάντησε ! Μια γυναίκα λιποθύμησε και ζητά κάποιον Γιώργο .Σίγουρα κάπου μαζί σας τον έχετε .Αυτή είναι η μοίρα των ναυτικών .Άλλος εδώ και άλλος στην Πόλη Καπταμήτσοοοο!. Άντε γεια καλά ταξίδια και ο Αϊ Νικόλας στην πλώρη σας ! 
-Νέτα πλωρα- πρίμα ,ακούστηκε από το μεγάφωνο ,και όλοι έφυγαν για της δουλείες τους, εκτός από μένα και τον Γιώργο. Αυτός να βρίζει ,ανάβοντας ένα ακόμη τσιγάρο, για την κολοδουλειά που διάλεξε, και εγώ να κοιτώ τον Πειραιά καθώς απομακρυνόμασταν, και κάνοντας όνειρα για τα καινούργια μέρη που θα συναντούσα ,αλλά και για την συνύπαρξη μου με τούτη την καινούργια ράτσα ανθρώπων ,που θα μοιραζόμουν 10 χρόνια μαζί τους ! 
Από εκείνη την ημέρα για μένα η πρύμη ήταν το ...φεύγω !σ’ αφήνω πίσω !Σ’ αποχωρίζομε !Εσένα ....πατρίδα ,μάνα , γυναίκα , φίλη !Αντίθετα η πλώρη ήταν το ...έρχομαι , γυρίζω ,επιστρέφω ,συναντώ !



(Σκεφτόμουν σε ποιον να αφιερώσω αυτήν την μικρή ιστορία. Στον Leo , efouskayak , Παναγιώτη , Νίκο , Roi ,Morgan ,Ευρυδίκη ,Ellinis ,Mastropanago, mastrobasili,paroskayak ,rosinante ,manolis m , voyager, nautiko,dimitris ,nikitasko,orion v,espero ,trakman ,scoufgian , Jerry P? Αλλά όλο και ξεχνούσα και κάποιον ,και φοβάμαι ότι σίγουρα έχω ξεχάσει πολλούς .Γι αυτό την αφιερώνω σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους μου .Το ποιοι είστε ?εσείς το ξέρεται !)

----------


## mastropanagos

Πραγματικος Μαστροκωστας οπως παντα..Να εισαι καλα φιλε Μαστροκωστα,πραγματικα ετσι οπως διαβαζα την ιστορια σου προσπαθουσα να φερω στο μυαλο μου εκεινες τις στιγμες χωρις να τις εχω ζησει...Αντε μας συγκινησες παλι...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Mastrokosta είσαι καταπληκτικός ακόμα ένα ταξίδι νοερό για όλους εμάς. Σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ Κώστα, ευτυχώς πρόλαβα να σκουπίσω τα μάτια μου μόλις 2 λεπτά πριν μπούν οι συνάδελφοι στο γραφείο. Φανταστική η περιγραφή σου, με πήρες μαζί σου κι έζησα στιγμές ..... με συγκίνησες, με ταρακούνησες, μου θύμισες στιγμές που ζώ απο παιδί... δεν έχω λόγια, απλά σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## scoufgian

οπως ειπανε και οι προλαλησαντες, η συγκινηση σε αυτες τις ανθρωπινες στιγμες ξεχειλιζει.ειναι αδυνατον να συγκρατηθεις.πως να το κανουμε!!!!ευχαριστουμε mastrokosta για την υπεροχη διηγηση........nothing else

----------


## .voyager

> *Πρώτο ταξίδι έτυχε ναύλος για τον νότο.* 
> Τόσο κοντά αλλά και τόσο μακριά.
> Από εκείνη την ημέρα για μένα η πρύμη ήταν το ...φεύγω !σ’ αφήνω πίσω !Σ’ αποχωρίζομε !Εσένα ....πατρίδα ,μάνα , γυναίκα , φίλη !Αντίθετα η πλώρη ήταν το ...έρχομαι , γυρίζω ,επιστρέφω ,συναντώ !



Δεν έχω λόγια να περιγράψω τα συναισθήματα που προκαλεί η ανάγνωση του λογοτεχνικού αυτού κειμένου και τις εικόνες που πλάθει στο μυαλό. Δε νομίζω πως ειναι μόνο απ' το γεγονός ότι πολλοί είμαστε σε ναυτική οικογένεια. Αγγίζει με τη γλαφυρότητα και τη "γνησιότητά" του τον καθένα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι κορυφαία σκηνή κινηματογραφικής παραγωγής κι ίσως και να έχει υπάρξει ή να υπάρξει στο μέλλον. Πάνω απ' όλα, όμως, είναι πραγματικότητα που λάμβανε, λαμβάνει και θα λαμβάνει χώρα (με παρεμφερή τρόπο) όσο υπάρχουν ναυτικοί.
Μαστρο-Κώστα, "respect"...

----------


## Orion_v

Mαστροκωστα , να σαι καλα , γιατι καταφερνεις μεσα απο τα γραπτα σου να μας δημιουργεις συναισθηματα που δεν εκφραζονται με τον γραπτο , ουτε με τον προφορικο λογο , καταφερνεις να συγκινησεις τους ναυτικους που εχουν νιωσει αναλογες στιγμες , και εμας τους στεριανους να μας  
 ανοιξεις ενα “παραθυρο” να δουμε (οχι να καταλαβουμε απολυτα , δεν μπορει να κατανοηθει αυτο αν δεν το βιωσεις)  ., ακομα και αυτο το λιγο που θα “πιασουμε” Μαστορα ειναι πραγματικα πολυ μεγαλο σε αξια ...  
 Γραφεις με την ψυχη σου για εναν τροπο ζωης που αγαπας , απλα , και αληθινα και σε ευχαριστουμε που τα μοιραζεσαι , να σαι καλα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς έτσι μόνο ξέρω να γράφω .Περισσότερο είναι κάτι σαν να λεμε  ιστορίες σε κάποια ταβέρνα όλοι μαζί μια παρέα ,πίνοντας και κάνα κρασάκι. Όλα αυτά που γράφω κατά καιρούς, είναι γεγονότα που με σημάδεψαν στα βαπόρια .Αυτή η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία ,ήταν η αιτία να καταλάβω ότι , όταν θα ήμουν έτοιμος να κάνω οικογένεια , θα έπρεπε να σταματήσω αυτό που τόσο αγαπούσα ,μιας και έβλεπα ότι τέτοιες καταστάσεις ,δεν θα ήθελα να ζήσω .
Να ήμαστε καλά και έχουμε να πούμε πολλά .  
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους , για  καλά σας λόγια .

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:shock:
Eυχαριστούμε!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> *Πρώτο ταξίδι έτυχε ναύλος για τον νότο* ...


Μαστροκώτσα τι να πω... Για την ομορφιά του λόγου σου, για τη ζωντάνια της αφήγησης, για τα συναισθήματα που αυτή προκαλεί... Να'σαι πάντα καλά!!

----------


## Νικόλας

mastrokwsta έγραψες!!!!η ιστορία σου νομίζω πως μας έδειξε το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα-στιγμή του επαγγέλματος και πόσο δύσκολο είναι

----------


## Rinio-chios

_Ως γυναίκα ναυτικού η ευαισθησία μου είναι ιδιαίτερη σε ότι έχει σχέση με τη ναυτιλία.Και να φανταστείτε ότι πριν δεν είχα καμία επαφή με το αντικείμενο.Η αγάπη για τον άντρα μου με έκανε να λατρέψω τα καράβια , και τους ναυτικούς να τούς έχω σε ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση.Κάθε φορά που θα συνδεθώ στο ναυτιλία περιμένω με αγωνιά να έχει μπει και μια καινούρια ιστορία να την ρουφήξω λέξη λέξη!Δεν σας κρύβω ότι πολλές φορές τα δάκρυα μου είναι αστείρευτα.Ιστορίες που φέρνουν στο μυαλό τον άνθρωπο μας σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις η υπενθυμίζοντας μας πόσο δύσκολα περνάτε εκεί μακριά στις ξένες θάλασσες.Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για τις ιστορίες σας!!!Περιμένω με αγωνία και άλλες , μιας και έρχεται χειμώνας και είναι μεγάλος με πολύ μοναξιά και θα είναι η καλύτερη παρέα στην προσμονή της επιστροφής των δικών μας ανθρώπων._

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα παλιό ρεμπέτικο που μιλά για τον θερμαστή .
Στον Μαστροθαναση , που από την μισάνοιχτη πόρτα της καμπίνας του, το πρώτο άκουσα. Σε άλλη εκτέλεση φυσικά .Δώστε βάσει στους στίχους του τραγουδιού .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD-Oq...eature=related

Μηχανικός στη μηχανή
και ναύτης στο τιμόνι
κι ο θερμαστής στο στόκολο
με τις φωτιές μαλώνει.

Αγάντα θερμαστάκι μου,
και ρίχνε τις φτυαριές σου
μέσα στο καζανάκι σου
να φτιάξουν οι φωτιές σου.

Κάργα ρασκέτα και λοστό
τον Μπέη να περάσω
και μες του Κάρντιφ τα νερά
εκεί να πάω ν' αράξω.

Μα η φωτιά είναι φωτιά,
μα η φωτιά είναι λαύρα
κι η θάλασσα μου τα ΄κανε
τα σωθικά μου μαύρα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αχ βλέπω αυτήν την τσιμινιέρα και θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν πρωτομπαρκος φθάσαμε Σεϋχέλλες ένα βράδυ ,και βάρεσαν τα ρουλεμάν ενός εξαεριστήρα του μηχανοστασίου που βρίσκεται εκεί μέσα .Αχ ζεστή!!! αχ μουτζούρα !!!!!αχ κουράσει !!!!!και είχα έναν προϊστάμενο ηλεκτρολόγο (εγώ ήμουν δόκιμος ) που με είχε στείλει και εκατό φορές πίσω στην πρύμη που ήταν το μαγαζί για εργαλεία .Μετά απο αυτό και σε οποίο βαπόρι έκανα σαν προϊστάμενος , σε κάθε επισκευή , το πρώτο που έδινα για επισκευή ήταν όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες του μηχανοστασίου .Όσο και αν βαλετε την φαντασία σας να δουλέψει ,δεν μπορείτε να φαντασθείτε για τι ζεστή τι μουτζούρα και κούραση μιλάμε .Ξεκινήσαμε το βράδυ στης 22:00 και τελειώσαμε στης 06:00 το πρωί .Όταν πήγα στην καμπίνα έβαλα σε ένα μπουγέλο ζεστό νερό και έβαλα τα ποδιά μου να ξεπρηστούν .
Έχει μπει κανείς σας σε τσιμινιέρα ?Απο μέσα όχι απ’ έξω ?

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο φακός !
2V542.jpg
Ο φακός !Το Α και το Ω του μηχανικού .Χωρίς τον φακό δεν παει πουθενά .Η βάρδια ,θα κάνει προς το μηχανοστάσιο και θα έχει τα εξής επάνω του: Έναν φραπέ στο χέρι , και έναν φακό με ένα γαλλικό στην πίσω τσέπη της φόρμας .Στον καφέ όλοι οι μηχανικοί στο τραπέζι ,θα έχουν και απο έναν φακό ακουμπισμένο στο τραπέζι μπροστά τους.. Η χρήση του πολλαπλή .Το  φακό χρησιμοποιήσουν να φωνάξουν κάποιον ,εκεί κάτω που έχει τόσο θόρυβο ...με τον φακό θα δείξουν την σωλήνα κάτω στις σεντίνες, ακόμη και τον φακό θα πετάξουν κάτω αν τα πάρουν στο κρανίο .Ο φακός είναι προέκταση του χεριού τους .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

...Και πάντα σε πρώτη ζήτηση στην καμπίνα

----------


## mastropanagos

> ...Και πάντα σε πρώτη ζήτηση στην καμπίνα


Και παντα καπου κοντα στο κρεβατι,ωστε να ειναι ευκολο να τον πιασουμε σε περιπτωση μπλακ-αουτ..!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ο φακός !
> 2V542.jpg
> Ο φακός !Το Α και το Ω του μηχανικού .Χωρίς τον φακό δεν παει πουθενά .Η βάρδια ,θα κάνει προς το μηχανοστάσιο και θα έχει τα εξής επάνω του: Έναν φραπέ στο χέρι , και έναν φακό με ένα γαλλικό στην πίσω τσέπη της φόρμας .Στον καφέ όλοι οι μηχανικοί στο τραπέζι ,θα έχουν και απο έναν φακό ακουμπισμένο στο τραπέζι μπροστά τους.. Η χρήση του πολλαπλή .Το  φακό χρησιμοποιήσουν να φωνάξουν κάποιον ,εκεί κάτω που έχει τόσο θόρυβο ...με τον φακό θα δείξουν την σωλήνα κάτω στις σεντίνες, ακόμη και τον φακό θα πετάξουν κάτω αν τα πάρουν στο κρανίο .Ο φακός είναι προέκταση του χεριού τους .


Καθε πρωι η ιδια δουλεια,φορμα,παπουτσακια ασφαλειας,φακος στη κολοτσεπη,γαλλικο κλειδι στη δεξια πλαινη τσεπη της φορμας και φυγαμε για δουλεια..!!

----------


## Morgan

εμεις δηλαδη που μας ξυπναγε σκατζα βαρδυα το πρωι για την γεφυρα και δεν ειχαμε φακο...?
στο πηγαδι...??????

----------


## Leo

Ε μα!!! Πες τα Morgan, όταν ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν φτουράει  :Razz: , ο φακός είναι απαραίτητος σε όλους  :Very Happy:  (μην απαντήσεις εσύ ...... κακέ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## Morgan

EMENA APARAITHTO ERGALEIO STO MPARKO HTAN ENA FTHNO MAGNHTOFWNAKI ..... AKOMA TO THYMAMAI PANW STO GRAFEIO NA PROSPA8EI ME XILIA ZORIA NA PAIKSEI MIA XILIOPAIGMENH KASSETA..KAI NA AGKWMAXEI..
META TO DEYTERO MPARKO...ASXOLH8HKA PERISSOTERO ME TA PAGKOSMIOU LHPSEWS K THN VIDEO-TV APO TO DUBAI

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχει βάλει εδώ μια φώτο ο Παναγιώτης..... και ειλικρινά κάθομαι και την χαζεύω καθε μερα .Αυτή η φωτογραφεία σε παει πολυ πίσω στο χρόνο .Είναι ένα παράθυρο στο μακρινό χτες .Τότε ,που όλοι στο βαπόρι μιλούσαν Ελληνικά .. Τότε που οι ναυτικοί έβαζαν τα πράγματα τους σε σάκους και κούτες ,και τα έδεναν με τρησίλιο. Τέτοια βαπόρια έβλεπα μικρό παιδί να ταξιδεύουν και έκανα όνειρα ,οτι μια μέρα θα με πάρουν και μένα ,πεεεερα μακριά . 

Απίθανη!!! να χεις χίλια καλά ρε Παναγιώτη .

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Μαστροκώστα.Διάβαζα τις ιστορίες που έχεις δημοσιεύσει και έχω μείνει πραγματικά. Έχεις ολα τα σέβη μου!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε Μαστροκώστα.Διάβαζα τις ιστορίες που έχεις δημοσιεύσει και έχω μείνει πραγματικά. Έχεις ολα τα σέβη μου!!!


Σ' ευχαριστω !

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΤΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΠΙΚΑΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΚΕΥΘΕΙ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ....ΘΕΜΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥ-ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΥ...ΜΙΛΑΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ.ΑΠΟ ΥΠΕΡΩΡΙΕΣ,ΑΜΠΑΡΙΑΤΙΚΑ,ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑΤΙΚΑ,ΚΥΡΙΑΚΕΣ,ΑΡΓΙΕΣ,  ΧΗΜΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΜΑΤΑ,ΕΠΙΔΟΜΑΤΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΤΛ.ΤΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΘΕΜΑ ΒΑΡΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΓΙΕΙΝΩΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΚΟΜΟΤΡΙΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ!!!!!!ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΣΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ.ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ.ΧΩΣΙΜΟ ΣΕ ΑΝΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΣΟΥ,ΜΗΔΑΜΙΝΗ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ(ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ,ΔΚΑΣ,ΑΣΤΡΟΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΤΛ)....ΨΥΧΑΓΩΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ?ΡΩΣΙΚΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!ΤΟΣΟ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ DVD?ΜΟΝΟ 2 ΜΠΑΡΜΠΕΚΙΟΥ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΠΑΡΚΟΥ??ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΡΟΥΜΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΠΥΡΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΔΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ?ΛΑΝΤΖΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 15 ΛΕΠΤΑ?ΘΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ?ΞΕΡΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ....ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΙΠΙΝΕΖΙΚΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΣ!ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!ΑΑΑΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ,ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΑΛΒΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΑΤΑΚΙ??ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ....

----------


## Rinio-chios

Θέλω ιστοριούλαααααααααααααααααααα!!!!  Κλαψ  :cry::cry::cry:  !!!Χαλάρωσε η ομάδα!!!¶ντε και χειμώνιασε και είναι η κατάλληλη περίοδος!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού ζητήσω συγνώμη μια και η ιστορία μου δεν συγκρίνεται με αυτές των ανθρώπων που τα ζήσανε αυτά σαν τοιν μαστρο Κώστα και είναι λυπητερή κιόλας. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που διάβασα αυτό που έγραψε ο Κώστας :



> ....και ένας Ινδός δόκιμος λογιστηρίου , ο οποίος από τον φόβο του αγκάλιασε το καπόνι των πνευστών σχεδίων ,και πήγε μαζί με το βαπόρι .Ήταν μόλις 23-24 ετών παλικάρι .Τον έχω και σε μία φωτογραφεία στην γιορτή που κάναμε για το Πάσχα .Μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή των παρακαλούσαν να βουτήξει στην θάλασσα ,και ενώ είχε φορέσει σωσίβιο ,σοκαρισμένος ,δεν το έκανε .Την ιστορία μου την διηγήθηκε ένας φίλος μου δεύτερος ηλεκτρολόγος που ήταν παρόν και έπεσε τελευταίος στην θάλασσα .


μια σκηνή γυρνάει συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου. Αν και έχουν περάσει πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια τη θυμάμαι με κάθε λεπτομέρεια. Στο Πέραμα είμαι με τον πατέρα μου σε βαπόρι σε επισκευή. Δεν δούλευαν τα συνεργεία (θυμάμαι είχε ανθρώπους από τα σωματεία στην πύλη και άφησαν το αμάξι να μπει όταν είπε ότι είμαστε πλήρωμα) και κάθονται στην τραπεζαρία το μεσημέρι για μπυρίτσα και μεζέδες τις σπεσιαλιτέ του Φιλιππινέζου μάγειρα, λουκάνικα της κονσέρβας και ζαμπονάκι τηγανητά με μπόλικο κέτσαπ.

Δεν ξέρω πως ήρθες η κουβέντα και κάποιος λέει
-Ρε σεις τον θυμάστε τον τάδε; ...Πνίγηκε στον Ατλαντικό με ένα γκαζάδικο που κόπηκε στα δύο...

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια να περιγράψω τη σιώπή που ακολούθησε. Έχουν περάσει χρόνια και ακόμα το θυμάμαι. Τι σκεφτόταν ο καθένας δεν ξέρω να σας πω ίσως τις στιγμές που κάνανε γιορτές μαζί, τις δυσκολίες που περάσανε σε κάποιο μπάρκο, τις βόλτες στα λιμάνια δεν ξέρω... Το μόνο που ακούστηκε ήταν κανα δυο αναπτήρες που άναβαν τσιγάρα.

Δεν θυμάμαι ποιος πήρε το θάρρος και είπε 
-Με το [κάποιο τμήμα της μηχανής] τι θα κάνουμε;

----------


## mastrokostas

Σκεφτόμουν την προάλλες τι είναι το ποιο πολύτιμο που μου έμεινε απο την δεκάχρονη θητεία μου στα βαπόρια .
Τα ταξίδια σε τόσους όμορφους προορισμούς ?
Μπα λεω! Δεν είναι τα ταξίδια διότι ακόμη και σήμερα ταξίδια κάνεις ,σε ίδιους αλλά και σε διαφορετικούς προορισμούς .
Ίσως τα λίγα χρήματα που κέρδισα και με βοήθησαν να ξεκινάω την ζωή μου στην στεριά ?
Μπα ούτε αυτά είναι διότι τελείωσαν και γρήγορα !
Η εμπειρίες στην δουλειά μου και η γνώση που αποκόμισα μέσα απο τα βαπόρια ? 
Ούτε !Όχι ...όχι ούτε αυτo είναι !

Αγοράζω προχτές τον Εφοπλιστή και γυρίζοντας τις σελίδες του, ταξιδεύοντας προς την Θεσσαλονίκη ,το μάτι μου πέφτει στο πλήρωμα του Celebrity Solstice και βλέπω τον φίλο μου τον Κώστα τον ψυκτικό .Χάρηκα διότι είχα πολλά χρόνια να μάθω νέα του .Ξεφύλλισα και άλλο το περιοδικό και βλέπω τον καπετάνιο του Πορφυρουσα .Ο καπετάν Μανώλης .Με τον Μανώλη κάναμε μαζί στο Renaissance , τότε που ήταν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος , και εγώ Β Ηλεκτρολόγος .Ένα υπέροχο παιδί ,ένας φίλος πραγματικός , που μόνο να ακούσετε το γέλιο του, θα καταλάβετε για τι άνθρωπο σας μιλώ .Τέτοιους χαρακτήρες γνώρισα πολλούς εκεί μέσα στα βαπόρια .Φίλους που δούλευαν στην γέφυρα στην κουζίνα στο μηχανοστάσιο ,στην κουβέρτα ....παντού .
Ε λοιπόν φίλοι μου αυτό είναι το ποιο πολύτιμο που έχω κρατήσει απο τα βαπόρια Αυτούς τους φίλους, που έψαχνες να τους δεις να μοιραστείς μαζί τους την χαρά η την λύπη. Αυτούς που σου παν ,αυτό που ήθελες να ακούσεις κάποια στιγμή .Αυτούς τους υπέροχους ανθρώπους ,που κάποια βραδιά σε μια καμπίνα ,σε κάποιο βαπόρι ,κάπου πολύ μακριά ,αδειάσαμε ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι ,και κτυπώντας μαζί παλαμάκια σε ένα φάλτσο ζεμπέκικο ψυχής ,και δεν προσπαθήσαμε να κρύψουμε ένα φευγάτο δάκρυ που μας ξέφυγε . 
Αυτούς έχω χαραγμένους στην μνήμη μου εγώ! Αυτούς που δεν τους ξεχώρισα σε γέφυρα η μηχανή, κουζίνα και κουβέρτα .Διότι οι ανθρώπινες αξίες ,δεν έχουν ειδικότητα ,τίτλο , χρώμα , εθνικότητα . Και στα καράβια τέτοιους έχει πολλούς. Αρκεί να τους ανακαλύψεις .

----------


## φανούλα

Αχ βρε mastrokosta έγραψες ΠΑΛΙ!! Τι να πω..διαβάζω, διαβάζω και θέλω κι άλλο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Σιγουρα ολοι πιστευουν - και δεν νομιζω πως αμφιβαλει κανενας - πως αυτες οι μερες, οι γιορτινες ειναι πολυ οικογενειακες. Ολη η οικογενεια θα μαζευτει μπροστα στο πλουσιο (οχι απαραιτητα απο φαγητα αλλα απο Αγαπη και Ενοτητα) και στολισμενο δεωντως χριστουγεννιατικο τραπεζι. Υπαρχει ομως και ενα ποσοστο ανθρωπων, αυτων που παλευουν στις θαλασσες για να βγαλουν τον επι-ουσιων μακρια απο τη θαλπωρη της οικογενειας, τα ζεστα βλεματα και τις θερμες αγκαλιες των οικειων και αγαπημενων προσωπων. Ειναι αυτη οι ανθρωποι οπου μπαινουν σε μια αλλη οικογενεια, αυτη του πλοιου. Και προσπαθουν ολοι, παρα τις οποιεσδηποτε διαφορες (εθνικοτητας, ηθη και εθιμων) να συμβιωσουν. Αυτες λοιπον οι φωτο ειναι απο μια τετοια οικογενεια και θελω να τις μοιραστω με ολους σας αλλα λιγο παραπανω με τον Μαστροκωστα και για τις αναμνησεις του...
DSCI1728.JPG

DSCI1737.JPG

DSCI1740.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Γιώργαρε ,αυτές είναι οι μέρες που θέλεις να περάσουν όσο το δυνατόν ποιο γρήγορα ,διότι η μοναξιά είναι έντονη στα βαπορια .Όπως και να χει ο ναυτικός όπως έχω ξανά πει ,είναι το ποιο μοναχικό άτομο στον κόσμο .
Αντε με το καλο ,να περασουν οι μερες και να ερθεις πισω να δεις τους δικου σου .

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργαρε ,αυτές είναι οι μέρες που θέλεις να περάσουν όσο το δυνατόν ποιο γρήγορα ,διότι η μοναξιά είναι έντονη στα βαπορια .Όπως και να χει ο ναυτικός όπως έχω ξανά πει ,είναι το ποιο μοναχικό άτομο στον κόσμο .
> Αντε με το καλο ,να περασουν οι μερες και να ερθεις πισω να δεις τους δικου σου .


Εισαι αψογος, η αποψη μου ειναι πως αυτες οι δυσκολες στιγμες - οι τοσο μοναχικες - κανουν τα βιωματα μας και αυτα με τη σειρα τους μας δυναμωνουν και μας χτιζουν! Και οταν τα χρονια περασουν θα εχεις κατι να θυμασε και να μοιραστεις με τα παιδια σου που θα κανεις. Θα ειναι αυτες οι ιστοριες που στα ματια των παιδιων ο πατερας γινεται συμβολο δυναμης και πηγη εμπνευσης της ζωης τους! Δεν αξιζει λοιπον ολη αυτη η μοναξια για εκεινη τη στιγμη..... Η απαντηση ειναι προσωπικη στον καθενα!!

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Σιγουρα ολοι πιστευουν - και δεν νομιζω πως αμφιβαλει κανενας - πως αυτες οι μερες, οι γιορτινες ειναι πολυ οικογενειακες. Ολη η οικογενεια θα μαζευτει μπροστα στο πλουσιο (οχι απαραιτητα απο φαγητα αλλα απο Αγαπη και Ενοτητα) και στολισμενο δεωντως χριστουγεννιατικο τραπεζι. Υπαρχει ομως και ενα ποσοστο ανθρωπων, αυτων που παλευουν στις θαλασσες για να βγαλουν τον επι-ουσιων μακρια απο τη θαλπωρη της οικογενειας, τα ζεστα βλεματα και τις θερμες αγκαλιες των οικειων και αγαπημενων προσωπων. Ειναι αυτη οι ανθρωποι οπου μπαινουν σε μια αλλη οικογενεια, αυτη του πλοιου. Και προσπαθουν ολοι, παρα τις οποιεσδηποτε διαφορες (εθνικοτητας, ηθη και εθιμων) να συμβιωσουν. Αυτες λοιπον οι φωτο ειναι απο μια τετοια οικογενεια και θελω να τις μοιραστω με ολους σας αλλα λιγο παραπανω με τον Μαστροκωστα και για τις αναμνησεις του...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24563
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24564
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24565


Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι από Ελληνικό πλοίο?? Αν ναί που είναι οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί? Ούτε έναν δεν βρήκα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μου θυμήσατε μια τέτοια ιστορία...
Την ταινία "Μόνος στο σπίτι" (Home alone) λίγο πολύ την ξέρετε και τα κανάλια τη βάζουν πάντα τέτοιες μέρες. Θυμάμαι όποτε την την πετύχαινε ο πατέρας μου καθόταν και την έβλεπε και μου έλεγε "αυτή την ταινία με τον πιτσιρικά την έχω δει πολλές φορές, μας την είχαν στείλει στο βαπόρι και την έβαζα και την έβλεπα συνέχεια".
Ήταν σε ένα μπάρκο με ανασφάλιστο βαπόρι και παρόλο που συνήθως ήταν ο καπετάνιος και ο πρώτος μηχανικλός Έλληνες, σε εκέινο το μπάρκο ο καπετάνιος ήταν Φιλιππινέζος. Το βαπόρι δεν είχε INMARSAT οπότε δεν ήταν κι εύκολα τα τηλέφωνα.
Αυτό μου θύνμησαν τα αυτλά που έγραψαν ο μαστρο Κώστας και ο Γιώργος ο Eng. Να βλέπεις μια ταινία που εκτός από τα αστεία με τους κλέφτες λέει για την οικογενειακή θαλπωρή τις γιορτές και να μην υπάρχει ένας άνθωπος να σου πει "χρόνια πολλά" στα ελληνικά... Είναι οι στιγμές που περιέγραψε αλλού ο μαστρο Κώστας:



> Αυτούς τους υπέροχους ανθρώπους ,που κάποια βραδιά σε μια καμπίνα ,σε κάποιο βαπόρι ,κάπου πολύ μακριά ,αδειάσαμε ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι ,και κτυπώντας μαζί παλαμάκια σε ένα φάλτσο ζεμπέκικο ψυχής ,και δεν προσπαθήσαμε να κρύψουμε ένα φευγάτο δάκρυ που μας ξέφυγε .


Κώστα και Γιώργο σα;ς ευχαριστώ... ¶ντε Γιώργο με το καλό να γυρίσεις γρήγορα σε αυτούς που σε περιμένουν...

----------


## Eng

> Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι από Ελληνικό πλοίο?? Αν ναί που είναι οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί? Ούτε έναν δεν βρήκα!


Θα σε παραπεμψω στην υπογραφη μου. Εκει ειναι η απαντηση. Η εταιρεια ειναι Ελληνικη, η σημαια Λευκωσια αλλα το πληρωμα πατοκορφα Φιλλιππινια! Ειναι βλεπεις πιο φτηνα τι να κανουμε.....

Παναγιωτη τι να πω...μεγαλη μου τιμη για τα λογια σου..!!

----------


## αμοργιανός

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι Χριστούγεννα αλλά τίποτα δεν σου θυμίζουν γιορτές .Οι μπουρμέδες είναι ίδιοι , το μηχανοστάσιο δεν στολίζετε ούτε η μηχανή δουλεύει σε γιορτινούς ρυθμούς. Στο βαπόρι δεν υπάρχουν μαγαζιά και δρόμοι για να είναι στολισμένοι .Ένα δέντρο στο καπνιστήριο η στην τραπεζαρία δεν βοηθάει καθόλου ,αλλά και απο το μπότζι της προηγούμενης έχει κρεμάσει .Το μεσημέρι ραντεβού οι λίγοι Έλληνες που είμαστε , θα φαμε και θα ποιούμε καμιά μπύρα , θα βάλουμε στο στερεοφωνικό και κάνα Ελληνικό τραγούδι , και κάποιος θα ρίξει και καμιά στροφή .
Το απόγευμα πάλι φαΐ στην τραπεζαρία ,κάποιο μπουκάλι θα ανοίξει στο καπνιστήριο και ίσως σήμερα να παει λίγο ποιο αργά .Μετά στην καμπίνα μόνοι , θα κοιτάξουμε τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες που πήραμε στο προηγούμενο λιμάνι ,και θα ξαναδιαβάσουμε αυτό το γράμμα , και εδώ είναι που τα μάτια αρχίζουν να τρέχουν , προσπαθώντας να βρέξουν το χαρτί και να σβήσουν ένα σ αγαπώ που γράφει κάτω χαμηλά .
Έτσι αποκοιμήθηκα, μέχρι που κτύπησε το τηλέφωνο :
Μαστροκώστα σκάντζα !σε μια ώρα standby .
Ένας πονοκέφαλος θα σου θυμίσει ότι χτες ήταν Χριστούγεννα , και μια ίδια μέρα σαν ολες τις αλλες θα ξεκινήσει .

----------


## mastrovasilis

Με αφορφή τις φωτό του φίλου Γιώργου και την συγκινητική περιγραφή του φίλου Κώστα θα ήθελα και εγώ με την σειρά μου να σας μεταφέρω τις καθημερινές στιγμες διασκέδασης στο καράβι που δεν είναι άλλες από karaoke bacardi και μπύρες συνοδευόμενα με sasimi (ωμό ψάρι συνοδευόμενο απο καυτερή σάλτσα τρώγεται στην ιαπωνία) και fried rise. είτε είναι Χριστούγεννα είτε κάποια άλλη γιορτή το γλέντι είναι ίδιο πάνω στο καράβι. καπνιστήριο παρέ με τα πιπίνια πίνεις δυο τρία ποτά και δυο τρεις μπύρες ακούς τα πιπίνια να ουρλιάζουν και μετά τι????? Πας στην καμπίνα σου ανοίγεις άλλο ένα bacardi ή μπύρα ανοίγεις το laptop και φορτώνεις ελληνικά τραγούδια στο player και αρχίζεις να ξεφυλίζεις τις προσωπικές σου φωτό στον υπολογιστή, αναπολώντας οικογένεια φίλους και στιγμές, και πριν καλά καλά το καταλάβεις το μπουκάλι έχει αδιάσει το player έχει σταματήσει να παίζει και εσύ έχεις γίνει κομμάτια αφήνοντας τα δάκρυα να κοιλήσουν κοιτώντας τις φωτό. 

Υ.Σ. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους αυτούς που με βοήθησαν......... :Wink: 

party (2).JPG

IMG_1104.JPG

sasimi
sasimi.JPG

IMG_0081.JPG

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα, Μαστροβασιλη. Να γραψω τι ωραια ειναι αυτα που λετε, μλκιες - ας τα πουν αλλοι που νομιζουν οτι διαβαζουν καμια νουβελα! Γματα, σε ενα τσουκαλι βραζουμε φιλοι μου που αποτελειται απο πολυ θλιψη, πονο αλλα και αγαπη. Ειμαστε στον δικο μας κοσμο, στον κοσμο των αναμνησεων αλλωτε Κωστα οι αναμνησεις ηταν ενα χιλιοδιαβασμενο γραμμα και καναδυο ξεφτισμενες φωτο κατω απο το μαξιλαρι, τωρα Βασιλη οι αναμνησεις ειναι μεσα σε Laptop. Μπορει οι εποχες να αλλαξαν αλλα η ζωη ενος ναυτικου συνεχιζει να απαλληνει τον πονο της στις αναμνησεις. Κωστα λες για καμια στροφη, δεν ειναι μια απλη στροφη έτσι απλα.. Ειναι μια στροφη με τοσο παθος λες και θες να βγαλεις οτι εχεις μεσα σου, οτι πονο οτι θλιψη εχεις και βεβαια οχι σ'ενα απλο τραγουδι αλλα στη παραγγελια που βαζεις. Γιατι το γουσταρεις εκεινη τη στιγμη και το κανεις στη παρτη σου και οχι για τη γκομενα στο μπαρ. Κλεινεις τα ματια και χανεσαι και ταξιδευεις στα λογια του τραγουδιου..   
Παιδια, χθες ηταν μια τετοια νυχτα... Νυχτα Χριστουγεννων....
Ομως αυτα μας διαφοροποιουν φιλοι μου και νιωθουμε περιφανοι που δεν εχουμε γινει τα λογικα μοτερακια που μας θελουν, αλλα ειμαστε ανθρωποι ωραιοι, λεβεντες, παλικαρια και μιλαμε ακομα μεσα απ' τη καρδια. Και εχουμε παθος και συναισθημα και δεν φοβομαστε το δακρυ να πεσει κλεφτα μπρος σε καποιον αλλον ή στο ακουσμα ενος τραγουδιου! 
Ειμαστε ολοι εμεις ενα κοματι ενος αλλου κοσμου και ειμαι περιφανος για αυτο!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

mastrokosta , εισα ωραιος  :Cool:

----------


## ktmakis

Αντε ρε μπαγάσες μας συγκινήσατε χρονιάρες μέρες.
Εύχομαι σε όλους σας με το καλό να γυρίσετε στο τόπο μας και να κρατάτε πάντα μέσα σας τις εικόνες και τις συγκυρίες που σας έκαναν πιο δυνατούς και πιο ανθρώπινους.

----------


## φανούλα

> Αντε ρε μπαγάσες μας συγκινήσατε χρονιάρες μέρες.
> 
> 
> Εύχομαι σε όλους σας με το καλό να γυρίσετε στο τόπο μας και να κρατάτε πάντα μέσα σας τις εικόνες και τις συγκυρίες που σας έκαναν πιο δυνατούς και πιο ανθρώπινους.


Με κάλυψε ο προλαλύσαντας :Wink:  :Wink: .......

----------


## ktmakis

Μόλις έβλεπα την ταινία με το Παντελή Ζερβό και το Μίμη Φωτόπουλο. Αυτή με το "Γυναίκααααα το δίκανο..."
Ο Ζερβός έχει πάει στο καρνάγιο λοιπόν και βλέπει τον ΑιΓιώργη που ταξιδεύανε μαζί όταν ήταν ναυτικός. Εκεί λοιπόν πιάνει τη κουβέντα με το καράβι κοιτώντας τον ουρανό. "Αιντε Αι Γιώργη μου εγώ στη στεριά και εσύ στο καρνάγιο. Θυμάσαι στον Ινδικό ωκεανό που λυσσομανούσε η θάλασσα και μου έλεγες κράτα το τιμόνι εσύ καπετάνιο και εγώ μη σε νοιάζει.....Και εσύ βράχος έσκιζες το κύμα και ταξίδευες....."

Με πήραν τα ζουμιά ρε γαμώτο...

----------


## melinastam

Ρε παιδια τι να πω?με κανετε και κλαιω,κοριτσακι σαν τα κρυα τα νερα....
λυγμοι,κλαματα...δεν υπαρχουν λογια....ενα ''χρονια πολλα'' ή ενα ''καλη χρονια'' ειναι γελοιο να το πω γιατι ειναι δυσκολη η ζωη....ομως εγω ειμαι ''κοινη θνητη'' και δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω!ενα ευχαριστω μονο που μεσα απο τις εμπειριες που μας γραφετε εχω αρχισει και κατανοω τη ζωη...γιατι οοοοο,τι και να γινει....this is the life ή c'est la vie που λενε και οι Γαλλοι!
ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ,αλλους τους ανεβαζει κι αλλους τους ριχνει.σιγουρα οι ναυτικοι ειναι αυτοι που ακομα κι αν οι συνθηκες τους "ριχνουν" στο τελος βγαινουν κερδισμενοι απο τις αναμνησεις και τις εμπειριες τους!
σας αγαπω ολους μεσ'απ'την καρδια μου...κι ας μην σας ξερω....καλες θαλασσες! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Μελινα μου, καλημερα. Να σου πω κατι? Κανεις ενα λαθακι κατα τη γνωμη μου, ενα χρονια πολλα και μια καλη χρονια ειναι πολυ μεγαλο πραγμα για καποιον που ειναι εκει εξω.. ξερεις κατι? Η ζωη ειναι πολυ ωραια γιατι μεσα απο αυτα τα σκαμπανευασματα βλεπουμε καινουργιες πτυχες του εαυτου μας και ανοιγουμε τα ορια μας. Αυτη τη στιγμη σου γραφω απο το Dubai στο αεροδρομο περιμενοντας τη πτηση για Αθηνα. Πιστεψε με για μενα, οτι ακουσα απο τα παιδια του forum με στηριξε πολυ γιατι λειπω εδω και 3 μηνες. Πολλα βραδια εκανα παρεα τη μοναξια μου και αν δεν ειχα αυτη την επαφη με σας, το Bacardi μαλλον θα κατεβαινε ολο μεσα σε λιγη ωρα. Και ομως ξερεις το παραδοξο?? Στεναχωρεθηκα που εφυγα απο το καραβι, οσο και αν ξερω πως σε λιγες ωρες θα δω τους δικους μου, εντουτοις μου λειπει.....η οικογενεια που ειχα εδω και τοσο διαστημα! Καθομαι και αναλογιζομαι τωρα πως τελικα ειναι πολυ παραδοξο αυτο το συναισθημα.. Ομως για μενα αυτη ειναι η ομορφια της ζωης... Χαρα και θλιψη, Αναμνηση και Προσμονη.. Τελικα η ζωη του ναυτικου ειναι μια ταλαντωση αναμεσα στα ζευγη των αντιθετων! Και αυτη ειναι η ομορφια τελικα... 
Να εισαι παντα καλα και απο μενα καλωσορισες στον ομορφο και υπεροχο κοσμο του Ναυτιλια!

----------


## melinastam

σ'ευχαριστω μεσ'απ'την καρδια μου που μου τα λες αυτα.με βοηθας να μπω στον υπεροχο κοσμο των σκεψεων σας και μου αρεσει πολυ....θα επανορθωσω τοτε!ευχομαι σε ολους να εχουν μια υπεροχη χρονια που να ειναι γεματη με συναισθηματα και αυτες τις αντιθεσεις που σε κανουν και εκτιμας τη ζωη!ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!και σε σενα καλωσορισες στην πατριδα και στην οικογενεια σου!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυτη τη στιγμη σου γραφω απο το Dubai στο αεροδρομο περιμενοντας τη πτηση για Αθηνα.


Παρε μου 2-3 κουτες winston μπλε,ειναι καλα και φθηνα εκει.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Την επομενη φορα θα το εχω στα υποψην... :Wink:  
Κανα πουρακι να σου φερω???

----------


## mastropanagos

> Την επομενη φορα θα το εχω στα υποψην... 
> Κανα πουρακι να σου φερω???


Φερε και κανενα πουρακι,ξερεις εσυ...!!Ειναι καλα στο Dubai απο τετοια αποψη,βρισκεις οτι θες και σε καλες τιμες.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

...Και πεντέξι μπουκάλες ουίσκι :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
¶σε τον άνθρωπο θες να μπλέκει με τα τελωνεία χρονιάρες μέρες...
Πάντως για την επιστροφή από το μπάρκο όλοι οι ναυτικοί λίγο πολύ θα έχουν διάφορες ιστορίες μία τέτοια έχει βάλει ο μαστρο Πανάγος εδώ αν και είναι στην αρχή του μπάρκου. Ιστορίες με διάφορεςς ανταποκρίσεις αεροπλάνων να προλάβεις, καθυστερήσεις, ταξιτζήδες, τελωνειακούς περίεργους κ.λπ. Και αν νομίζετε ότι μόνο στην Αραβία; έχει περίεργους τελωνειακούς κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα κάποτε αν βλέπανε ναυτικό να ξεμπαρκάρει τέτοιες μέρες τον πρήζανε στο τελωνέιο (δε δικαιούσαι, έχεις περάσει το όριο) για να βγάλουνε κανα ουίσκι (ακριβό στην Ελλάδα τότε), να τους πει "πάρτε το κι αφήστε με να πάω σπίτι μου". Θέλω να πιστεύω βάβαια ότι τώρα λόγω Ενωμένης Ευρώπης που δεν περνάνε όλες οι πτήσεις τελωνέιο να έχου περάσει αυτά.

----------


## mastropanagos

> ...Και πεντέξι μπουκάλες ουίσκι
> ¶σε τον άνθρωπο θες να μπλέκει με τα τελωνεία χρονιάρες μέρες...
> Πάντως για την επιστροφή από το μπάρκο όλοι οι ναυτικοί λίγο πολύ θα έχουν διάφορες ιστορίες μία τέτοια έχει βάλει ο μαστρο Πανάγος εδώ αν και είναι στην αρχή του μπάρκου. Ιστορίες με διάφορεςς ανταποκρίσεις αεροπλάνων να προλάβεις, καθυστερήσεις, ταξιτζήδες, τελωνειακούς περίεργους κ.λπ. Και αν νομίζετε ότι μόνο στην Αραβία; έχει περίεργους τελωνειακούς κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα κάποτε αν βλέπανε ναυτικό να ξεμπαρκάρει τέτοιες μέρες τον πρήζανε στο τελωνέιο (δε δικαιούσαι, έχεις περάσει το όριο) για να βγάλουνε κανα ουίσκι (ακριβό στην Ελλάδα τότε), να τους πει "πάρτε το κι αφήστε με να πάω σπίτι μου". Θέλω να πιστεύω βάβαια ότι τώρα λόγω Ενωμένης Ευρώπης που δεν περνάνε όλες οι πτήσεις τελωνέιο να έχου περάσει αυτά.


Οταν ξεμπαρκαρα εφυγα απο Σιγκαπουρη με ανταποκριση στο Καταρ,εκει λοιπον μιας και ηταν κλειστα τα duty free στη Σιγκαπουρη λογω περασμενης ωρας,ειπα να παρω καμια κουτα τσιγαρα και καμια μπουκαλα για να τα φερω πισω,δεν ειχα ομως χειραποσκευες για να τα βαλω,ετσι λοιπον παιρνει το ματι μου στα duty free στο Καταρ μια προσφορα,με 2 johnie black δωρο μια βαλιτσα μικρη,παω λοιπον παιρνω 4 μπουκαλες και αλλες 4 κουτες τσιγαρα τα χωνω ολα μεσα και μπαινω στο αεροπλανο για Ελλαδα,φτανω στο αεροδρομιο και λιγο πριν βγω απο την εξοδο με σταματανε στον ελεγχο,οπα λεω νατο το κουστουμι..Με ρωταει λοιπον απο που ερχομαι και τι ειμαι και ειπα τα γνωστα οτι ειμαι ναυτικος,ωραια μου λεει να ανοιξουμε καμια βαλιτσα??Να ανοιξουμε λεω εγω και κανω και ανοιγω τον ενα σακο που ειχα μεσα το ΚΕΠ και κατι αλλες σημειωσεις και με το που τα ειδε αυτα με αφησε και εφυγα,αν ομως ειχε ανοιξει τη βαλιτσα με το σημα του johnie walker πανω θα πληρωνα ωραιοτατο κοστουμι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Πρωτο μου ταξιδι και επιστρεφω απο Κινα, 24 χρονων παιδακι. Ψαρακος μεχρι εκει που δεν παει.. Στο check in μου χτυπαει η χειραποσκευη. Τα..εκανα πανω μου, πω πω τι πατησα. Μεσα ειχα κατι μηχανηματα απο το καραβι (2 GPS. SPEEDLOG και κατι ψηλα φακοι και τετοια..) Μου λεει ο αχρηστος ο σκισοματης, open your bag pls, κοιταζει τα μηχανηματα και τα εχει δει ολα.. Ξεκιναει να φωναζει κατι γαλοναδες, εγω ειμαι...τι να σας πω. Ερχεται ενας τυπος με πλακα τα γαλονια και μου μιλαει στα κινεζικα, ο αλλος μεταφραζει και μου λεει πως δεν μπορεις να περασεις, που τα βρηκες κλπ. Τους λεω ειναι του βαποριου και μου λενε αποδειξεις εχεις.. Εγω παιδια πελαγωσα κοντευα να βαλω τα κλαμματα. Καποια στιγμη μεσα σ' ολα κοιταζει ενα φακο. Εκει βλεπω το γαλονα να χλωμιαζει. Λεει κατι στον βοηθο και μου μεταφραζει.. Εισαι αστυνομικος? και μου δειχνει το φακο μου και τα γυαλια μου που γραφανε Police (μαλιστα ο φακος το εγραφε και στα κινεζικα). Λεω μαγκα ολα ή τιποτα, περνω ηφος και λεω ναι ειμαι της μυστικης αστυνομιας της Ελλαδας και εκανα ελεγχο στο βαπορι. Παιδια.. ο γαλονας μου κανει υποκληση, τραβαει ενα μπινελικωμα στον βοηθο, μου μαζευουν τα πραγματα και με υποκληση ξανα με αφηνουν να φυγω. Αυτη ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφη με checkin. Απο τοτε εχω παντα μαζι μου το φακο αυτο...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

mastrokosta όποτε έχεις χρόνο θα μας διηγηθείς καμιά ιστοριούλα απο τα εξωτικά μέρη που έχεις επισκεφτεί; :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> mastrokosta όποτε έχεις χρόνο θα μας διηγηθείς καμιά ιστοριούλα απο τα εξωτικά μέρη που έχεις επισκεφτεί;


Φίλε Νικήτα ,να βρω λίγο χρόνο ,και κάτι θα πούμε πάλι .

----------


## Michael

> Πρωτο μου ταξιδι και επιστρεφω απο Κινα, 24 χρονων παιδακι. Ψαρακος μεχρι εκει που δεν παει.. Στο check in μου χτυπαει η χειραποσκευη. Τα..εκανα πανω μου, πω πω τι πατησα. Μεσα ειχα κατι μηχανηματα απο το καραβι (2 GPS. SPEEDLOG και κατι ψηλα φακοι και τετοια..) Μου λεει ο αχρηστος ο σκισοματης, open your bag pls, κοιταζει τα μηχανηματα και τα εχει δει ολα.. Ξεκιναει να φωναζει κατι γαλοναδες, εγω ειμαι...τι να σας πω. Ερχεται ενας τυπος με πλακα τα γαλονια και μου μιλαει στα κινεζικα, ο αλλος μεταφραζει και μου λεει πως δεν μπορεις να περασεις, που τα βρηκες κλπ. Τους λεω ειναι του βαποριου και μου λενε αποδειξεις εχεις.. Εγω παιδια πελαγωσα κοντευα να βαλω τα κλαμματα. Καποια στιγμη μεσα σ' ολα κοιταζει ενα φακο. Εκει βλεπω το γαλονα να χλωμιαζει. Λεει κατι στον βοηθο και μου μεταφραζει.. Εισαι αστυνομικος? και μου δειχνει το φακο μου και τα γυαλια μου που γραφανε Police (μαλιστα ο φακος το εγραφε και στα κινεζικα). Λεω μαγκα ολα ή τιποτα, περνω ηφος και λεω ναι ειμαι της μυστικης αστυνομιας της Ελλαδας και εκανα ελεγχο στο βαπορι. Παιδια.. ο γαλονας μου κανει υποκληση, τραβαει ενα μπινελικωμα στον βοηθο, μου μαζευουν τα πραγματα και με υποκληση ξανα με αφηνουν να φυγω. Αυτη ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφη με checkin. Απο τοτε εχω παντα μαζι μου το φακο αυτο...


Σε μια παρόμοια ιστορία εποχής πρίν το '80 που έχω ακούσει απο συναδέλφους ένας καπετάνιος είχε βάλει διπλωμένη την στολή με τα γαλόνια του πάνω-πάνω στην βαλίτσα και όταν την είδαν τον ρώτησαν αν είναι πλήρωμα (εννοώντας αεροπλάνου...) και αυτός τότε δρατόμενος της ευκαιρίας απάντησε με το ανάλογο πλέον ύφος καταφατικά και πέρασε χωρίς άλλες ταλαιπωρίες έχωντας εισπράξει και συγνώμη!

----------


## Eng

Γι' αυτο τον παω με χιλια αυτον τον λαο!
Καμια φορα ειναι τοσο αθωοι!! Τοσο ομως αθωοι που μπορει να σου κανουν και γερα χουνερια..

----------


## Michael

Ναυτικές εμπειρίες από τους Καπετάνιους της Σχολής της Ύδρας:

http://www.hydracaptainclub.gr/gr/club/exps.html

----------


## mastropanagos

Το καπνιστηριο,χωρος ο οποιος μαζευονται οι ναυτικοι τα βραδια για να διασκεδασουν κατα καποιο τροπο,να δουν καμια ταινια και να πουνε καμια κουβεντα μεχρι να περασει λιγο η ωρα να πανε για υπνο...Καθε βραδυ στις 8 ειχε ταινια στο καπνιστηριο,συνηθως βαζαμε κασετες στο βιντεο με μουσικες εκπομπες και ακουγαμε κανενα ρεμπετικο και κανενα ωραιο τραγουδακι,μετα ακολουθουσε και καμια ταινια να χαζεψουμε λιγο,και μετα αφου τα εργα τελειωναν οσοι απεμεναν λεγαμε καμια ιστορια να περασει η ωρα,οι ιστοριες του καπνιστηριου οπως τις ειχα ονομασει εγω...Ειχα ακουσει εκει μεσα για βαπορια και βαπορια,για καταστασεις καλες η κακες αλλα εμενα παντα στο να ακουω,ωραιες βραδιες αλλα οχι παντα,υπηρχαν και φορες που ενω καθοσουν και ελεγες ωρα να ξεκουραστω τσιριζε το αλαρμ κατω στη μηχανη και ετρεχα στο πανελ να δω τι ειναι και ελεγα απο μεσα μου "ε οχι τωρα" γιατι μετα ακολουθουσε φορμα και μηχανοστασιο,οταν ομως ολα πηγαιναν καλα ριχναμε μια ματια εξω απο το φιλιστρινι,μια ματια στο πανελ των αλαρμ και μια βολτα κατω στη μηχανη να δουμε αν ολα πανε καλα και να αδειασουμε καμια σεντινα,και τελος στη καμπινα για να ακουσουμε κανενα τραγουδι και να κοιμηθουμε μεχρι μια αλλη μερα να ξημερωσει και να ακολουθησουμε το ιδιο προγραμμα...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*Αυτός είσαι!*
Περιμένουμε στο μέλλον(στο άμεσο,στο πολύ άμεσο  :Cool:  ) και άλλες παρόμοιες...

----------


## sailormoon

Ας γραψω και γω μια...
Περυσι καλη ωρα..καλοκαιρι..μολις 3 βδομαδες στο πλοιο ως δοκιμος...Ειμασταν στην Αλασκα...ωρα 4 παρα ανεβαινω στη γεφυρα για την βαρδια μου σκατζαρουμε μαζι με τον αξιωματικο μου και πηγαινουμε να περασουμε το μαυρο γονατο μαζι με πιλοτο..Ορατοτητα:με το ζορι βλεπαμε το κορακι...ομιχλη πολυ..μπουρου σε λειτουργια...η φωτογραφια εχει το περασμα...Ανεβαινει και ο καπετανιος στη γεφυρα ωρα 4:25...Πηγαινοντας ομορφα και ωραια νορθ μπαουντ στο  στενο (εγω εβαζα στιγματα) βαραει αλαρμ...Το αριστερο τιμονι ειχε κολλησει αριστερα.....γρηγορα ο υποπλοιαρχος το γυριζει στο εμερτζενσυ..(δεν μπορω να περιγραψω πως ενιωσα οταν εβλεπα οτι το βαπορι πηγαινε πανω στη στερια)ι παιρνει το αριστερο τιμονι στο χερι με 2 κουμπια(τιλερ)..ο τιμονιερης  δεν πηρε χαμπαρι τι εγινε...ο δευτερος που ητανε ακριβως διπλα του λεει οτι το τιμονι εχει αλαρμ  τον σπρωχνει και το παιρνει εκεινος..ταυτοχρονος ο καπετανιος κοβει χειρστηριο να κοψουμε ταχυτητα...πηγαιναμε γυρω στους 14 κομβους....ο πιλοτος εχει κατα ιδρωσει ο καπετανιος να εχει σταματησει το μυαλο και να μην μιλαει και εμενα να μου εχουνε κοπει τα ποδια..Ευτυχως ο υποπλοιαρχος ηταν αρκετα ψυχραιμος και κοντα στο εμερτζενσυ και προλαβε να αντιδραση.το αριστερο τιμονι το ειχε στο χερι και το δεξι ο τιμονιερος. συνενοουνταν ποσο να το στριβει για να συγχρονιζονται...Μου λεει ο αξιωματικος να παρω την μηχανη τηλ να δουν τι γινεται...ο αξιωματικος μηχανης δεν το ειχε δει και με το που το λεω στελνει καποιον στο τιμονακι....Το αριστερο τιμονι τιγκα στα λαδια....Για κακη μας τυχη ητανε και η μοναδικη φορα που ξεχασαμε τις υδατοστογες πορτες ανοιχτες..Μειναμε με ενα τιμονι για 5 ημερες μεχρι να ερθει συνεργειο να το φτιαξει..περιττο να σας πω ο καπετανιος ητανε 24 ωρες το 24ωρο στην γεφυρα μετα το γεγονος με ενα τιμονι να περνα ολο το  inside passage ...

----------


## Apollo

Ευχαριστω για την συναρπαστικη ιστορια σου *sailormoon*. Και ο χαρτης σου πολυ κατατοπιστικος αλλα για να κατατοπιστω ακομα καλλιτερα  Google Search και για να δω που ακριβως ειναι  το Blackney Passage και το Pearson Bay που δειχνει ο χαρτης σου ωστε να παω μετα στους χαρτες της NOAA και να εχω μια καλλιτερη αποψη της περιοχης. Και μετα βεβαια πηγα και στο Google Earth και ειδα την περιοχη απο ψηλα. Αυτη η περιοχη ειναι πολυ γραφικη με τις ακτες της γεματες ελατα και επισης εκει παει κοσμος να δη τις φαλαινες που πανε εκει το καλοκαιρι. Τα κρουαζιεροπλοια που πανε απο Βανκουβερ για Αλασκα περνανε απο αυτα τα στενα ωστε οι επιβατες τους να απολαυσουν το θεαμα των στενων. Αν και ειχα παει στο Βανκουβερ μερικες φορες (σαν στεριανος) ποτε δεν μου επετρεψε ο χρονος μου να παω εκει πανω. Ομως το εχω βαλει στοχο να παω η με κρουαζιεροπλοιο ειτε με νοικιασμενο σκαφος.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το καπνιστηριο,χωρος ο οποιος μαζευονται οι ναυτικοι τα βραδια για να διασκεδασουν κατα καποιο τροπο,να δουν καμια ταινια και να πουνε καμια κουβεντα μεχρι να περασει λιγο η ωρα να πανε για υπνο...Καθε βραδυ στις 8 ειχε ταινια στο καπνιστηριο,συνηθως βαζαμε κασετες στο βιντεο με μουσικες εκπομπες και ακουγαμε κανενα ρεμπετικο και κανενα ωραιο τραγουδακι,μετα ακολουθουσε και καμια ταινια να χαζεψουμε λιγο,και μετα αφου τα εργα τελειωναν οσοι απεμεναν λεγαμε καμια ιστορια να περασει η ωρα,οι ιστοριες του καπνιστηριου οπως τις ειχα ονομασει εγω...Ειχα ακουσει εκει μεσα για βαπορια και βαπορια,για καταστασεις καλες η κακες αλλα εμενα παντα στο να ακουω,ωραιες βραδιες αλλα οχι παντα,υπηρχαν και φορες που ενω καθοσουν και ελεγες ωρα να ξεκουραστω τσιριζε το αλαρμ κατω στη μηχανη και ετρεχα στο πανελ να δω τι ειναι και ελεγα απο μεσα μου "ε οχι τωρα" γιατι μετα ακολουθουσε φορμα και μηχανοστασιο,οταν ομως ολα πηγαιναν καλα ριχναμε μια ματια εξω απο το φιλιστρινι,μια ματια στο πανελ των αλαρμ και μια βολτα κατω στη μηχανη να δουμε αν ολα πανε καλα και να αδειασουμε καμια σεντινα,και τελος στη καμπινα για να ακουσουμε κανενα τραγουδι και να κοιμηθουμε μεχρι μια αλλη μερα να ξημερωσει και να ακολουθησουμε το ιδιο προγραμμα...


Πολλοι απο εσας θα εχετε σιγουρα την απορια,μα τι μας λεει ενας πρωτομπαρκος,με ενα 6μηνο μπαρκο τι εμαθε απο βαπορια και ιστοριες ναυτικων,ομως εγω θα κρατησω τη κουβεντα που μου ειχε πει ενα βραδυ ο καπετανιος  *"τα συναισθηματα που εχει ενας πρωτομπαρκος σαν δοκιμος κατα τη διαρκεια του πρωτου μπαρκου,δεν τα εχουν οι υπολοιποι μεσα στο καραβι,γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι πρωτομπαρκος"....*

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Αλήθεια πώς αντέχει κανείς τόσους πολλούς μήνες να ταξιδεύει στη θάλασσα και να βλέπει τα ίδια πρόσωπα κάθε μέρα θέλοντας και μη, ή να κάνει τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα, να κινείται στους ίδιους ακριβώς περιορισμένους χώρους και να ακολουθεί ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα συνέχεια; Και στα πολύ μεγάλα μπάρκα όταν κανείς έχει να δει τους δικούς  του, για μήνες ολόκληρους....αναρωτιέμαι μήπως στο τέλος ξεχνάει και το πως είναι τα πρόσωπα τους, τον τόνο της φωνής τους....και όλα αυτά.
Εχω ακούσει για την "ασθένεια" των ναυτικών που τη λένε μεταξύ τους "λαμαρινίαση"....Ποιος μπορεί να μας πει περισσότερα?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αλήθεια πώς αντέχει κανείς τόσους πολλούς μήνες να ταξιδεύει στη θάλασσα και να βλέπει τα ίδια πρόσωπα κάθε μέρα θέλοντας και μη, ή να κάνει τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα, να κινείται στους ίδιους ακριβώς περιορισμένους χώρους και να ακολουθεί ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα συνέχεια; Και στα πολύ μεγάλα μπάρκα όταν κανείς έχει να δει τους δικούς  του, για μήνες ολόκληρους....αναρωτιέμαι μήπως στο τέλος ξεχνάει και το πως είναι τα πρόσωπα τους, τον τόνο της φωνής τους....και όλα αυτά.
> Εχω ακούσει για την "ασθένεια" των ναυτικών που τη λένε μεταξύ τους "λαμαρινίαση"....Ποιος μπορεί να μας πει περισσότερα?


Οπως εχω ξαναναφερει καποια στιγμη ολα ειναι μια συνηθεια,η αρχη ειναι δυσκολη αλλα μετα συνηθιζεις και δεν σε ενοχλει...Οσο για την λαμαρινιαση ας απαντησουν οι πιο ειδικοι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Λαμαρινιαση λοιπον.. Καπου παραπάνω εχω αναφέρει "λαμαρινιαση, η ωραιοτατη γυναικα". Για μενα δεν θεωρω την λαμαρινιαση σαν αρρωστια. Για μενα ειναι κατι σαν λατρεια. Καποιοι συσχετιζουν τη λαμαρινιαση με τη ναυτια της στεριας. Θα σας πω λιγο πιο μετα μια ιστορια περι ναυτιας της στεριας. Εχετε ομως σκεφτει μια αλλη παραμετρο.. οτι οι ναυτικοι φοβουνται στη στερια? Λοιπον, σε καποιους ναυτικους που περναγαν - ιδιαιτερα στο παρελθον - χρονια σε ενα μπαρκο και περισσοτερο σε γκαζαδες (Πανο!!) η ζωη και οι συνηθειες του βαποριου ειχαν τοσο πολυ ποτισει τη ζωη τους που οταν ξεμπαρκαραν και βγαιναν εξω στον κοσμο τους επιανε μεγαλος φοβος γιατι τα παντα τους ηταν αγνωστα, οι ρυθμοι ηταν απιστευτα γρηγοροι και ετσι κλεινονταν στον εαυτο τους και τους επιανε φοβια για το εξω. Αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελλεσμα ολα να τους φαινονται εχθρικα και ενιωθαν σαν μια παραπληγια της κοινωνιας. Δεν μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν τους ανθρωπους της στεριας με τα προβληματα τους γιατι υπηρχε ενα τεραστιο κενο μεσα τους. Δεν μπορουσαν να συμβαδισουν με τους ρυθμους της κοινωνιας και ετσι κανανε παρεα μεταξυ τους. Απο τοτε βγηκαν και τα στεκια των ναυτικων στην Ακτη Μιαουλη οποως ειναι και το περιφημο Στεκι του Σαραντη. Ετσι λοιπον οι ανθρωποι της στεριας βλεποντας αυτη τη συμπεριφορα λεγαν οτι "αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει προβλημα τον εφαγε η λαμαρινα". Απο εκει βγηκε η λαμαρινιαση και στην ουσια ηταν αυτος ο φοβος θα λεγαμε των ναυτικων, ο φοβος της απομονωσης.
Οσο για την ιστορια θα σας τη πω σε μια αλλη στιγμη.

----------


## Morgan

Δεν θεωρω την λαμαρινιαση κατι καλο, δεν θεωρω ομως κ την λαμαρινιαση κατι σαν αναπηρια. Σε τελικη αναλυση ολα μα ολα στην εξω η μεσα στο καραβι ζωη ειναι θεμα συνηθειας. 

Ακομα θυμαμαι οταν πρωτομπηκα στο αστρο αλφα, και σκεφτομουν ποτε θα κατεβω- ακομα ομως θυμαμαι πως εκανα οταν εφευγαν ανθρωποι που εμαθα κ με εμαθαν οταν ξεμπαρκαραν εκεινοι, ή ακομα και οταν ξεμπαρκαρα εγω.
μια μιξη συναισθηματων.

σαν δοκιμος τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ευκολα, ιδιες φατσες και μυρωδιες, κλεισουρα και βαρεμαρα-ολα μαθαινονται. Υπομονη, ταινιες - καποιες φορες απομονωση και καυγαδες...

Τα εχει ολα η ζωη του ναυτικου αλλα δεν ειναι για ολους.

----------


## Apollo

Η λαμαρινιαση ειναι η μορφη ρουτινιασης στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα. Εχει κι αλλα ονοματα αναλογα που περναει τον περισσοτερο καιρο του το ατομο. Τι του την "δινει". Αυτο που την δινει σε ενα ατομο μπορει να ειναι ο παραδεισος ενος αλλου. Εμενα μου την δινη η διαμονη σε πολυκατοικια. Υποφερω απο πολυκατοικιαση; Υποφερω απο την ρουτινα διαμονης σε πολυκατοικια. Θα πρεπει να κανω κατι εναλλακτικο. Πχ. θα μ αρεσε να μενω σ ενα μερος με πολυ πρασινο. Μα οταν εμενα στην Β.Α. Αμερικη που ειχε πολυ πρασινο δεν ονομαζα τον τοπο αυτο "πρασινη υγρη κολαση"; 

Η συνειδητοποιηση της ρουτινας ειναι αποτελεσμα σκεψης. Η σκεψη ειναι μια διεργασια του μυαλου μας οταν ειμαστε στο συνειδητο η υποσυνειδητο πεδιο. Ειναι αναποφευκτο να σκεπτομαστε οταν ημαστε σε ενα απο αυτα τα δυο πεδια. Τι μπορουμε ομως να κανουμε ειναι να κατευθυνουμε την σκεψη προς τα εκει που θελουμε. Πρεπει να κατευθυνουμε την σκεψη μας σ'ενα αντικειμενο που μας ευχαριστει. Αν, οταν ερχεται ενοχλητικη σκεψη, μπορουμε να μεταβουμε στο υπερσυνειδητο πεδιο ειναι ακομα καλλιτερα διοτι εκει σταματαει να υπαρχη σκεψη. Αλλα αυτο ειναι δυσκολο και πρεπει το ατομο να εκπαιδευθει για να ξερη πως να φθαση το υπερσυνειδητο πεδιο. 

Τελικα ειμαστε αφεντες του εαυτου μας, της ζωης μας, και της σκεψης μας, αμα το θελουμε. Ηρθαμε στην ζωη με ολα τα εργαλεια να κατευθυνουμε την ζωη μας και να την κανουμε ευχαριστη αν ξερουμε ποια ειναι τα εργαλεια αυτα, που ειναι καταχωνιασμενα και πως να τα χρησιμοποιησουμε. 

Θεωρω οτι οταν η ρουτινιαση μας χτυπα την πορτα καλο ειναι να αλλαξουμε τις συνηθειες μας η να προσθεσουμε νεες δραστηριοτητες η χομπυ ωστε η ρουτινα να μας επηρρεαζη οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο χρονο. Αυτη ειναι ευκολοτερη λυση απο την αλλαγη διαμονης η εργασιας αν και στην περιπτωση μου εχω τολμησει μερικες φορες να αλλαξω και τοπο διαμονης και ακομα περισσοτερο εργασια/επαγγελμα. Ιδιαιτερα στο επαγγελμα η ρουτινα με σκοτωνει και νομιζω οτι με βοηθαει πολυ ν'αλλαζω επαγγελμα καθε 8-10 χρονια. Θα μου πειτε ειναι ευκολο ν'αλλαξης επαγγελμα αν εχεις σπουδασει κατι κι εχεις αφιερωσει χρονο σε μια καρριερα και εχεις κανει ονειρα; Δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα ειναι πραγματοποιησιμο για τους ψαγμενους και τολμηρους. Ειναι αναλογα την θεωρηση ζωης του ατομου. Αν ξερει γιατι ειναι στην ζωη. Αναλογα το ταπεραμεντο του. Την προσωπικοτητα του. Ουτως η αλλως οι εργασιολογοι λενε οτι ενα ατομο θα αλλαξει πλεον των 2 επαγγελματων στην ζωη του.

Οταν μου χτυπαει την πορτα η ρουτινα τοτε αλλαζω συνηθειες η προσθετω χομπυ στην ζωη μου. Κι οταν αρχιζω να βαριεμαι μια δουλεια τοτε αρχιζω αλλη δουλεια. Ετσι ειμαι ευτυχεστερος. 

Στην ζωη αυτη εχω ελθει για να διδαξω και να διδαχθω σε μια κατασταση ευτυχιας και ευμαριας. Αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο της υπαρξης μου και κανω οτι μπορω να πραγματοποιησω αυτους τους στοχους χωρις παραλληλα να ενοχλω η να βλαπτω τον συνανθρωπο.

Στα καραβια αλλα και σε αλλες εργασιες αυτο που με ενοχλουσε παντα ηταν οι στενοκεφαλοι ανθρωποι και ιδιαιτερα τα στενοκεφαλα αφεντικα η μανατζερς. Παντα οταν ειχα να κανω με τετοια αφεντικα στην εργασια, εδηλωνα παραιτηση. Οταν καταλαβα την αιτια των συχνων παραιτησεων μου, τοτε απεφασισα να γινω αφεντικο του εαυτου μου. Σαν αφεντικο ενιωσα πολυ καλλιτερα και μπορεσα να δωσω εκφραση στην δημιουργικοτητα μου που μου απαγορευαν να εκφρασθη οσο ημουν υπαλληλος. 

Την δημιουργια μιας επιχειρησης την παρομοιαζω σαν δημιουργια ενος πινακα ζωγραφικης. Στο παρελθον ζωγραφιζα και κατα τον χρονο που ζωγραφιζα τον πινακα διακατεχομουν απο ενεργεια, ιλαροτητα, δημιουργικοτητα. Πολυ αδρεναλινη. Οταν τελιωνα τον πινακα τελειωνε και η ευχαριστηση.

Τα ιδια και στην επιχειρηση. Οσο την οργανωνα ημουν ευτυχισμενος. Οταν εφτανε σ ενα επιπεδο που ηταν κερδοφορα και ειχε πελατεια, επεφτα στην ρουτινα που με στεναχωρουσε. 

Στο δευτερο μπαρκο μου ποτε δεν υπεφερα διοτι το πλοιο ηταν tramp και δεν υπηρχε ρουτινα δρομολογιων. Με ολο το πληρωμα τα ειχα καλα, εκανα τις βαρδιες μου, εκανα μαθηματα στην γεφυρα, και οταν δεν ειχα τι να κανω θυμομουνα τι ειχε συμβει στα προηγουμενα λιμανια και τι θα κανω στο επομενο λιμανι. Τοτε τα καραβια περνανε πολλες μερες στα λιμανια και ιδιατερα στα λιμανια τριτοκοσμικων χωρων. Τοτε ειχαμε λιγοτερες ανεσεις απο σημερα και αναρωτιεμαι αν και ηταν μια αιτια που δεν υπεφερα απο ρουτινιαση.

Απο το τριτο μπαρκο και υστερα τα δρομολογια και λιμανια δεν ηταν του γουστου μου και ξεμπαρκαρηζα πολυ συχνα.

Αν κι ενα ατομο που εχει σπουδασει για καρριερα στην θαλασσα πρεπει να το παρη αποφαση οτι θα περασει την περισσοτερη εργασιμη ζωη του στα καραβια, εν τουτοις το λιμανι παρουσιαζεται σε μια οαση στην πιθανη μονοτονια της καραβισιας ζωης. Εγω απελαμβανα και τα δυο στο επακρον, οταν υπηρχαν οι καταλληλες για μενα συνθηκες.

----------


## Eng

Αpollo, τα παραπάνω που γραφεις πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλα. Ομως χρησιμοποιεις καποιες εννοιες οπως π.χ υπερσυνειδητο που δεν νομιζω να ειναι ευρεως γνωστες. Η μεταβαση ενος ανθρωπου απο το κατωτερο συνειδητο νου, εως στο Υπερσυνειδητο νου ή ακομα πιο περα στη Διανοια δεν ειναι απλο πραγμα. 
Αναφερεις τη ρουτινιαση, σιγουρα οταν εισαι στη στερια ειναι Αδικαιολογιτο καποιος να υποφερει απο ρουτινιαση γιατι υπαρχουν ενα σωρο επιλογες για να σπασεις τη ρουτινα. Στη τελικη αναλυση η ρουτινα ειναι θεμα που το επιτρεπουμε εμεις να συμβαινει. Ομως αυτο στη στερια. Στη θαλασσα ομως? οταν βρισκεσαι για 45 μερες μεσα στον ωκεανο (για 6 ή 9 μηνες που ειναι το εκαστοτε κοντρατο) με τις ιδιες βαρδιες, τους ιδιους ανθρωπους, στον ιδιο χωρο? Τοτε ποιες ειναι οι πιθανοτητες να εισαγεις και κατι διαφορετικο? Το καραβι εχει την εξης ιδιομορφια σε κανει να ερχεσαι αντιμετωπος με τον εαυτο σου. Ειναι σαν να ανοιγουν οι μπουκαπορτες των αναμνησεων και να σε κατακλιζουν με τοσες πολλες σκεψεις που νιωθεις το κεφαλι σου πως θα σπασει. Ας μου πειτε εσεις που ειστε οι πιο παλιοι ναυτικοι, ποσες φορες δεν μονολογατε μεσα στη καμπινα σας αναλυοντας (ή καλυτερα ζώντας) μια αναμνηση?? Ποσες φορες νιωθετε οτι πατε να τρελαθειτε απο τον ρυθμο εναλλαγης σκεψεων και αναμνησεων μαζι?? Και αντε πες πως τα παλια τα χρονια ησουν με Ελληνες και ειχες να μιλησεις να πεις και δυο κουβεντες ρε αδερφε στη γλωσσα σου, τωρα?? οταν εισαι ο μονος Ελληνας σε ενα βαπορι με καθε λογης φυλη?? Τοτε ουτε ταινια δεν βλεπεις, ουτε καπνιστηριο, ουτε τιποτα! Τη βαρδια και στη καμπινα ή αντε να αλλαξεις και δυο κουβεντες με σπαστα αγγλικα με κανεναν απο το πληρωμα, που και αυτο κανει τις δικες του ομαδες αναλογα με τη φυλη. Εδω πρεπει να μιλησουμε για μονοτονια.. και αντε σπαστη!! Ας ειναι καλα το miniM και μιλας με τους δικους σου, οχι τοσο για να μαθεις νεα αλλα απλα να ακουσεις εναν δικο σου ανθρωπο και να μεταφερθεις με τη φαντασια σου στον κοσμο του, για 22 λεπτα οσο και η διαρκεια της καρτας. Και κλεινοντας το τηλεφωνο ανασκαλευεις τη καθε εικονα που ειχες δημιουργησει μεχρι ο υπνος να σφαλιζει τα βλεφαρα σου! 
Μπορω να γραφω ατελειωτα ομως δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται.
Ολοκληρωνοντας λοιπον τη σκεψη μου ηθελα να σου πω Apollo πως αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι τελεια και ολοσωστα αλλα για τη στερια, η θαλασσα διαφερει παρασαγκας!! Και οπως ειπε ο φιλος μου ο Morgan_, Τα εχει ολα η ζωη του ναυτικου, αλλα δεν ειναι για πολλους.... _

----------


## Apollo

_Αγαπητε_ _Eng__, σ’ευχαριστω που μοιραστηκες μαζι μου τις αποψεις σου._ 
_Επιτρεψε μου, σε παρακαλω, να αναπτυξω καποιες αποψεις μου περι των οσων εχουν λεχθει ηδη._

Συμφωνω οτι το Υπερσυνειδητο δεν είναι ευρεως γνωστο αλλα κάθε μερα που περναει γινεται ολο και περισσοτερο γνωστο μεσω της ευκολης επικοινωνιας των ανθρωπων και της συμβολης του διαδικτυου στην μεταδοση γνωσης. Εξ αλλου μπορει η λεξη Υπερσυνειδητο να μην είναι γνωστη αλλα η λεξη «Αυτογνωσια (γνωση εαυτου και επισης κατασταση πραγματωσης του Υπερσυνειδητου/Εαυτου) είναι περισσοτερη γνωστη στους Ελληνες αφου σε αυτην αναφερονται και αρχαια ελληνικα κειμενα.

Οσο για την «μεταβαση» στο Υπερσυνειδητο θα ηθελα να εξηγησω εδώ ότι δεν είναι αναγκη να μεταβουμε επειδη ειμαστε ηδη στο Υπερσυνειδητο, εκ καταβολης κοσμου, αλλ’ομως δεν το εχουμε πραγματωση. Οποτε θα επρεπε να λεμε ότι πρεπει να το πραγματωσουμε. Για να το πραγματωσουμε χρειαζονται καποιες ενεργειες αλλα ακομα και όταν ειμαστε στην αρχη της «πορειας» προς την πραγματωση του Υπερσυνειδητου ενδεχεται να «δουμε» μια αχτιδα Του και αυτό αλλαζει θετικα εμας αλλ’επισης αλλαζει πως βλεπουμε τον εαυτο μας, το περιβαλλον και την ζωη. Μας κανει δυνατοτερους και μας δινει περισσοτερες ικανοτητες να ανταπεξελθουμε στις δυσχερειες της ζωης υπομονετικα και με επιμονη. Μας κανει δημιουργικοτερους και ηρεμοτερους. Εξαφανιζει την δειλια και την μεμψιμοιρια.

Μπορει η λεξη Υπερσυνειδητο να μην είναι γνωστη αλλα η λεξη «Αυτογνωσια (γνωση εαυτου και επισης κατασταση πραγματωσης του Υπερσυνειδητου/Εαυτου) είναι γνωστοτερη στους Ελληνες αφου σε αυτην αναφερονται και αρχαια ελληνικα κειμενα. Ευχομαι η αναφορα μας στο Υπερσυνειδητο να δωση την ευκαιρια σε ατομα που δεν ξερουν τι είναι Υπερσυνειδητο να ψαξουν στο διαδικτυο να βρουντην εννοια του.

Αναφορικα με την επικοινωνια με αλλογλωσσα και αλλοεθνη ατομα θα ελεγα ότι η αλληλεπιδραση βοηθαει τον ανθρωπο. Το λιγοτερο που του προσφερει είναι γνωση αλλα ομως οξυνει και τις επικοινωνιακες του ικανοτητες. Σε αυτόν τον πλανητη που ζουμε και κατω από τις συνθηκες που ζουμε και τις συνθηκες που επερχονται, νομιζω ότι πρεπει να μπορουμε να επικοινωνουμε θετικα ο ενας με τον άλλο, να δουμε τι μας ενωνει και τι μας χωριζει. Να υιοθετουμε τα θετικα και να απορριπτουμε τα αρνητικα. Ετσι θα κερδιση και το ατομο και η ανθρωποτητα. Αν δεν επικοινωνουμε και αλληλεπιδρουμε θετικα τοτε θα χασουμε και ατομικα και συνολικα. Κι αυτό διοτι υπαρχουν δυναμεις που θελουν και κανουν τα μεγιστα δυνατα να ειμαστε χωρισμενοι σαν ανθρωποτητα.

Από την πλευρα μου ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα επικοινωνιας και αλληλεπιδρασης με αλλογλωσσα, αλλοεθνη η αλλοθρησκα ατομα – ακομα και όταν ημουν ενας Ελληνας σε ξενο κρατος. Όταν βγηκα λαθραιος στην Αμερικη τα Αγγλικα μου ηταν φτωχα και επρεπε να επικοινωνησω με αλλογλωσσα ατομα. Αυτό δεν με πτοησε αντιθετα ενδυναμωσε την επιθυμια μου να απικοινωνησω να βρω δουλεια και φιλους. Για τα 34 χρονια που εζησα στην Β. Αμερικη αγγλικα μιλουσα και η οικογενεια μου, οι παρεες μου και οι πελατες ηταν 99% ξενοι. Ποτε δεν μ’ενοχλησε αυτό.

Στο δευτερο μπαρκο μου 2 ναυτες ηταν Ισπανοι. Πολύ καλοι ναυτες με πειρα στα ψαραδικα του Ωκεανου. Ησαν φιλικα ατομα και παντα προσχαρα. Μιλαγαν λιγα αγγλικα. Αυτοι που τους εφεροντο ασχημα και εξευτελιστηκα ηταν οι ομοεθνεις και ομογλωσσοι μου. Εγω όμως τους επλησιασα μολις μπηκα στο καραβι, κερδισα την εμπιστοσυνη τους, γιναμε φιλοι και εμαθα και για την κουλτουρα τους αλλα και μου διδαξαν καπου 3000 λεξεις στα ισπανικα που με εβοηθησαν και στην Βαρκελωνη, και στην κεντρικη Αμερικη αλλα και στην Αμερικη. Όταν ξεμπαρκαρησαν λυπηθηκα. Κρατησα αλληλογραφια μαζι τους μεχρι που πηγα στο στρατο.

Ξανασυντησα αλλοδαπους μετα που υπηρετησα την θητεια μου. Μπαρκαρησα σαν δοκιμος αλλα όταν αρρωστησε ενας τριτος ο καπετανιος με εκανε τριτο. Ολοι οι ναυτες και το τζοβενο της κουβερτας ηταν Πακιστανοι. Μια δοση που το κυμα εσαπσε τις μπουκαπορτες σ’ένα αμπαρι, επρεπε να κατεβουμε στην κουβερτα οι αξιωματικοι της γεφυρας και μερικοι από την μηχανη για να τα κλεισουμε. ΟΙ Πακιστανοι ναυτες εκλεγαν και δεν ηθελαν να βγουν εξω. Απειροι σαν ναυτες αλλα δεν ηταν δικο τους σφαλμα. Δεν τους το καταλογιζα. Αν ο εφοπλιστης ηθελε τετοιους ναυτες εμενα δεν μου επεφτε λογος. Σαν ανθρωποι ησαν εκτακτοι και εμαθα μερικα πραγματα για την κουλτουρα τους και τον μουσουλμανισμο που ηταν η βαση στην περαιτερω αποκτηση γνωσης για τις θρησκειες του κοσμου. 

Τα χρονια που ημουν μπαρκαρισμενος η τεχνολογια δεν ηταν τοσο προχωρημενη οσο τωρα και επομενως η επικοινωνια με δικους μας γινοτανε μονο με γραμματα τα οποια επαιρναν καμμια 20 μερες να φτασουν στον προορισμο τους. Πχ αμα ηθελες σημερα να ξερης τι κανει ο ταδε η απαντηση ερχοταν σε 30-40 μερες, ενώ σημερα υπαρχουν minim(πως το ανεφερες, Eng).

Στα καραβια, τοτε, δεν υπηρχαν ουτε πισινες, ουτε καπνιστηρια, ουτε τηλεπικοινωνιακες ευκολιες προσιτες σε ολους, ουτε λαπτοπ, ουτε εμαιλ, ουτε mp3 players, ουτε video players, ουτε dvd/cd players, ουτε βιντεοκασσετες. Αντε να’χαμε καμμια καμερα να βγαζουμε ασπρομαυρες φωτογραφιες η κανα τρανζιστορ να ακουμε μουσικη στα βραχαια κυματα με παρασιτα, πανω στ’αμπαρι η να εχουμε το ξαρτι για κεραια. Ενώ τωρα υπαρχουν τοσες συσκευες να ξεδωση καποιος.

Αν ημουν δοκιμος τωρα θα επαιρνα μαζι μου ένα λαπτοπ φορτωμενο με μουσικη, ταινιες, παιχνιδια computer, και e-books. Θα ζωγραφιζα στον υπολογιστη, θα εγραφα ποιηματα η πεζα. Θα κραταγα ημερολογιο για να το διαβαζω όταν θα ημουν απομαχος η θα το δημοσιευα σε βιβλιο. Αλλα παραλληλα θα επικοινωνουσα με τους αλλογλωσσους για να μαθω τις τοπικες συνηθειες τους, την γλωσσα τους, την κουλτουρα τους, την θρησκεια τους. Η γνωση ποτε δεν εβλαψε ουτε εμενα ουτε κανεναν αλλον, απ’ότι ξερω.

Αυτή είναι η αποψη μου Eng.

----------


## captainmitsi

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΙΣΑ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΕ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑΚΙ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΩΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ.ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ.ΣΤΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΦΡΙΚΑΡΑ,ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΗ.ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΙΑΣΗ?ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΔΩ.ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ,ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ,ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΥΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΤΑΞΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΑΔΕ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΤΕ.ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΖΟΡΙΑ,ΤΩΡΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΟΛΑ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΒΓΑΙΝΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ, ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΡΩ ΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ.

----------


## Eng

ΠΡΟΣ ΑPOLLO..

Θα ηθελα να σου πω πως οσο καιρο ειμαι εδω μεσα αλλα και στην ζωη μου ως τωρα, περαν του οικογενειακου μου κυκλου, δεν εχω συναντησει ανθρωπο που μπορει να χρησιμοποιει και να αντιλαμβανεται αυτες τις εννοιες. Πραγματικα ειναι θαυμασιο.. 
Θα ηθελα ομως να κανω μια παρεμβασουλα ως προς το υπερσυνειδητο αλλα νομιζω οτι θα ειμαι εκτος θεματος γι' αυτο και θα το αποφυγω. 
Ειμαι της αποψης πως - οπως και ανεφερες ορθωτατα!! - ειναι στο χερι του καθενος αν ενδιαφερεται να μαθει για ολα αυτα μια και οι πληροφοριες ειναι παντου.
Ας κανω ομως ενα μικρο σχολιασμο για τα παρακατω, καταρχην ηλικιακα εχουμε απ' οτι καταλαβα διαφορα μιας και ειμαι 28. Επισης να βαλω σαν αρχη πως σε καθε αναλυση υπαρχουν δυο τροποι, ο ενας ειναι ο γενικα παραδεκτος και ο αλλος ειναι ο προσωπικος ή εμπειρικος.
Θα ηθελα λοιπον να σου πω πως γενικα το να εισαι ενας μεσα σ' ενα ξενικο πληρωμα ειναι ομορφο και συμβαινουν ολα οσα αναφερεις. Ομως περα απο τη λογικη, υπαρχει και το συναισθηματικο επιπεδο του ατομου. Απ' αυτο λοιπον το επιπεδο θεωρω πως ερχεται το προβλημα. Γιατι οσο και καλοι, οσο και φιλοι να ειναι εσυ γι' αυτους θα εισαι ενας ξενος και σιγουρα θα αναπολυσεις / φανταστεις ποσο ομορφα θα ηταν αν υπηρχε και καποιος αλλος εδω να του μιλησεις ή να ακουσεις ρε αδερφε τη γλωσσα σου. Να σε καταλαβει. Δυστυχος μια απο τις σημανττικοτερες αναγκες που πρεπει να καλυψει ενας ανθρωπος - κατα τον Μασλοου - ειναι η αναγκη του _να ανηκει_ να ειναι και να νιωθει μελος σε μια ομαδα απο ομοιους ανθρωπους με αυτον που να τον καταλαβαινουν. Σ' αυτη ακριβως την φυσικη αναγκη αναφερομαι οταν λεω πως ειναι ασχημα να ζεις μονος μεταξυ ξενων. Γι' αυτη την απομονωση αναφερομαι. Και σε μια ευρητερη κλιμακα, κατ'εμαι αυτο ειναι και η _λαμαρινιαση_. Ειναι η απομονωση του ναυτικου απο τους ανθρωπους της στεριας.

ΠΡΟΣ captainmitsi

Καταρχην θα ηθελα να σου πω πως ειναι μεγαλη μου τιμη να μιλησω με μια γυναικα ναυτικο! Θεωρω οτι αν χρειαζεται καποιος τσαγανο για να γινει ναυτικος, τοτε μια γυναικα εχει πολυ πολυ περισσοτερο τσαγανο που αποφασιζει να ακολουθησει αυτο το επαγγελμα. Πραγματικα ειναι δυσκολο να φανταστω πως νιωθεις σε τετοιες ερωτησεις, ξερω ομως οτι οταν αγαπας αυτο που κανεις και εχεις μια ισχυρη προσωπικοτητα μεσα σου, τοτε σιγουρα μπορεις να σταθεις οπουδηποτε. Απο τις ωραιοτερες εμπειριες ηταν οταν γνωρισα μια καπετανισσα σ' ενα γκαζαδικο στη Πολωνια οπου πραγματικα η λεβεντια και ο σεβασμος που ενεπνεε σε ολους ηταν κατι το απιστευτο. Τιποτα λοιπον δεν ειναι προδιαγεγραμμενο, αν εχεις Προσωπικοτητα τοτε ο Σεβασμος ειναι απλα φυσικο επακολουθο.
Ευχομαι λοιπον τα καλυτερα στα ταξιδια σου και συντομα να βρεις την απαντηση που ζητας..

----------


## Natsios

Θέλω να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον εμπνευστή αυτής της ενότητας. Μακράν το καλύτερο κομμάτι όλου του Site! Συνεχίστε ΟΛΟΙ να διηγήστε τις όμορφες ιστορίες σας, απλά να εκφράζεστε όπως πάρα πολύ καλά κάνετε μέχρι τώρα.
Και επειδή η προσωπική μου ιστορία είναι από αυτές που δεν θες να διηγείσαι, μιας και ξυπνούν μνήμες που μάταια προσπαθείς να σβήσεις από την μυαλό (και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σχεδόν όλοι όσοι ταξιδεύουν έχουν μια τέτοια), θα σας διηγηθώ ένα πραγματικό αστείο γεγονός που συνέβει σε ένα πολύ καλό, κολλητό, φιλαράκι μου.
_Το όνομά του είναι Καζαντζής και δεν είχε ούτε έχει σχέση με το χώρο της ναυτιλίας._
Εκεί λοιπόν στα φοιτιτικά χρόνια, που όλοι ψάχναμε καμιά δουλίτσα να τσοντάρουμε στο χαρτζιλίκι, βρήκε μια άκρη και παρουσιάστηκε η ευκαιρία να δουλέψει για κάποιους μήνες σε ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που θα έκανε επισκευές στον Πειραιά.
- Και τι θα κάνω? Ρωτάει ο φίλος
- Α τίποτα μωρέ! θα κάθεσε στη πόρτα το πλοίου και θα γράφεις τα ονόματα αυτών που μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν.
- Μόνο αυτό?
- Ναι, δεν είναι τίποτα. Λίγο το πρωί θα τρέχεις που θα πλακώνουν τα συνεργεία και όταν σχολάνε.
Ακούστηκε εύκολο και πράγματι ξεκίνησε τη δουλειά. Κάποια στιγμή μετά από μερικές μέρες ήρθε ο Πλοίαρχος στο βαπόρι και αφού έπεσε το ψιθυριστό σύρμα "ο πλοιαρχος, ο πλοίαρχος" ανέβηκε τη σκάλα. Αντικρύζοντας το φιλαράκι τον ρωτάει:
- Ποιός είσαι εσύ?
- Ο Καζαντζής, απαντάει εκείνος
Κοντοστέκεται και τον κοιτάει καλά καλά ο Καπετάνιος.
- Ποιός? ξαναρωτάει
- Ο Καζαντζής, επαναλαμβάνει 
- Ποιός καζαντζής ρε? Μήπως είσαι βατσιμάνης?
- Ποιος βατσιμάνης? Ο Καζαντζής είμαι! 
- Έτσι κυριλάτος? Και τι κάνεις εδώ?
Το φιλαράκι παραξενεύτηκε λίγο με το "κυριλάτος" αλλά απάντησε
- Γράφω στο βιβλίο ποιοί μπαίνουν και ποιοί βγαίνουν από το πλοίο 
- Ε, άρα ο βατσιμάνης είσαι, απαντησε σίγουρος ο Καπετάνιος
 - Όχι, ο Καζαντζής είμαι και γράφω στο βιβλίο, απάντησε το φιλαράκι έντονα θέλοντας να δείξει οτι ήξερε τι κάνει! (έτσι ψαρομένος που ήταν κιόλλας...)
Πέρασαν κανενα δεκάλεπτο εκεί μέχρι να βγάλουν άκρη αφού και οι δύο είχαν δίκιο χωρίς να το ξέρουνε και σκάσανε στα γέλια.
Για το φιλαράκι η ειδικότητα του καζαντζή στο πλοίο έμεινε αξέχαστη και για το καπετάνιο ο βατσιμάνης φαντάζομαι.

Σημείωση για όσου ίσως δεν γνωρίζουν οτι ο καζαντζής είναι ειδικότητα. Βέβαια τύχαινε να είναι και το όνομα του φίλου που η ειδικότητά του ήταν βατσιμάνης!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Οταν ημουνα μπαρκαρισμενος ενα ωραιο απογευματακι του Μαιου λεω να ανεβω στη γεφυρα να κανω λιγο παρεα στον Αλεκο τον ανθυποπλοιαρχο,ανεβαινω λοιπον κατα τις 8 μολις επιασε βαρδια και αφου εριξε μια καλη ματια γυρω γυρω ξεκινησαμε να πουμε τιποτα να περασει η ωρα...Γυρνουσαμε απο Ταυλανδη και ημασταν κατω απο Σρι Λανκα περιπου,η θαλλασσα λαδι και βαπορι δεν φαινοταν στον οριζοντα...Καποια στιγμη ακουμε στο VHF "ελα καπτα κωστα παμε 69",ωπα λεμε ελληνικο βαπορι ειναι κοντα,κοιταμε το οργανο που εχει στη γεφυρα που δειχνει τα βαπορια τριγυρω,τιποτα απο Ελλαδα,γυριζουμε και εμεις 69 και περιμενουμε να ακουσουμε τι θα πουνε...Ετσι οπως ακουγαμε τους 2 γραμματικους να μιλανε ακουμε κατι γνωστα ονοματα,ξανακοιταμε γυρω γυρω πουθενα βαπορι,τοτε λεω του καπτα Αλεκου "δικοι μας ειναι αυτοι"...Αφου περναει λιγη ωρα κοιταω παλι μηπως εμφανισει κανενα βαπορι και βλεπω οτι κοντα μας ηταν ενα αλλο της εταιριας,φωναζουμε το Καπετανιο παρεμβαινει στο καναλι και ξεκινησε να μιλαει με τον αλλο καπετανιο που ηταν και γνωστοι,αφου τελικα φανηκε το βαπορι μπροστα μας κανονισαν να περασουν πολυ κοντα να τους δουμε κιολας....Οταν εφτασε το αλλο βαπορι διπλα μας βγηκαμε στη βαρδιολα και ξεκινησαμε να χαιρετιομασταν και να φωναζουμε απο κατι ντουντουκες και η μπουρου να σφυριζει συνεχεια,οταν ακουσα το καπετανιο απο το αλλο βαπορι να φωναζει "καλα ταξιδια" και να χαιρεταει,ανατριχιασα...Ξερετε τι ειναι στη μεση του Ινδικου να βρισκεις Ελληνες και μαλιστα γνωστους σου???Τρομερη αισθηση και κατι το οποιο μου εχει μεινει πολυ απο το μπαρκο....

----------


## mastrokostas

Παρανάγουα Βραζιλία. Το μπαρ είναι απο αυτά που για να μπεις μέσα κάνεις save πρώτα .
Ένα μπουκάλι Bacardi ,το έχει κατεβάσει στον πάτο .Δίπλα του μια κοπελιά, λίγο σιτεμένη ,διότι την ξέρει απο τότε που ερχόταν με τα ψυγεία του Ρέστη .
Ο Γιάννης!
Ναυταρα απο τους Παξούς .Χρόνια στα βαπόρια, έχει φαει αυτά τα μέρη με το κουτάλι .Το επόμενο τραγούδι που παίζει το στερεοφωνικό είναι αυτό .Σηκώνετε και αρχίζει να χορεύει ένα ζεμπέκικο ,αργό , αντρίκειο . Η κοπελιά του ,γονατιστή του κτυπά παλαμάκια .Αυτός φέρνει αργές στροφές με τα μάτια κλειστά ,ταξιδεύει κοιτώντας μία κάτω και μια τα καρφώνει στο ταβάνι .Ετσι οπως πρεπει να χορευεται ενα ζεμπεκικο .Η μικρή πίστα είναι γεμάτη σπασμένα ποτήρια και πιάτα ,που απο τα χυμένα ποτά και την σκόνη ,έχει γίνει μια λάσπη .Ο λοστρόμος στο διπλανό τραπέζι ,κάνει νόημα να φέρουν πιάτα .Τα πιάτα έρχονται σε καφάσια απο φρούτα ,και είναι σε ντάνες όρθια .Τα παίρνει και παει στην πίστα δίπλα του ,και αρχίζει να τα πετάει στα πόδια του, καθώς αυτός χορεύει .Τα πιάτα τελειώνουν, τελειώνει και το τραγούδι . Είναι πέντε το πρωί .Ζητά λογαριασμό .Εκατό πενήντα δολάρια είναι όλη η ζημιά .Βγάζει διακόσια πληρώνει το μαγαζί , δίνει τα πενήντα στην κοπέλα , και φεύγει μόνος του για το βαπόρι .
Το πρωί τον παίρνει το μάτι μου κρεμασμένο στην σκαλωσιά, να βάφει την δεξιά μάσκα .
- Ναυτάρα ο Γιάννης Μποση ,λεω στον λοστρόμο που είναι δίπλα μου .
- Μπαρμπαναυτης !Έχει και αυτός την ιστορία του ! Σε ένα του μπάρκο με γκαζάδικο το 75 , κόντευε να καεί ζωντανός . 
Και αμέσως θυμήθηκα τους στίχους του τραγουδιού που χόρευε τα ξημερώματα : 
....χρόνια στις φουρτούνες δυπλοβαρδια ,
ναύτης σε γκαζάδικο φονιά ......

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Mastrokosta να ξέρεις οτι οι ιστορίες με τα εξωτικά μπαράκια είναι φοβερές!!
Απο κοντά λές να είναι πιο καλά;; :Very Happy: 
Είμαστε πάντα stand by!

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα, τον νιωθω απολυτα.. 
Θελω να γραψω μια ιστορια μου αλλα νιωθω τοσο..μικρος μπροστα του. Ο χορος, η ζεμπεκια, η κινηση ειναι σαν εκεινη τη στιγμη να φευγεις.. Να χανεσαι στις σκεψεις σου γιατι απλα το τραγουδι μιλαει απο μεσα σου. Και πισω απ τα κλειστα ματια το δακρυ κρυβεται, ζεστο ετοιμο να κυλισει. Για τα χρονια που περασαν και χαθηκαν, για την οικογενεια, για τους φιλους που τοσο σου λειπουν. Δεν ειναι απλα ο χορος ενος τραγουδιου αλλα ο χωρος συναισθηματων με ολη τη Μαγκια και τη Λεβεντια που σε χαρακτηριζει!! Και σαν τελειωσει και ξανα ανοιξεις τα ματια σου, και οσο ολοι σε χειροκροτανε εσυ πηγαινεις πισω και κρυβεις τον πονο σου μεσα στο ποτήρι με το Bacardi αποφευγοντας ολους οσους σε κοιταν στα ματια..
Και φευγεις μονος...   Γιατι εισαι μονος και πισω στη καμπινα ισως βαλεις παλι το γνωριμο CD να παιξει μια πενια, βαρια, αργη και μες στις νοτες να αφεθεις στον υπνο.
Ειναι ο πονος του ναυτικου που δεν τον συνηθιζεις..
Να ειναι καλα ο μπαρμπαναυτης Γιαννης!
Να εισαι καλα και συ Κωστα γιατι νιωθω οτι ακομα και συ μεσα σου...δεν εχεις γειανει...

----------


## Apollo

> Οταν ημουνα μπαρκαρισμενος ενα ωραιο απογευματακι του Μαιου λεω να ανεβω στη γεφυρα να κανω λιγο παρεα στον Αλεκο τον ανθυποπλοιαρχο,ανεβαινω λοιπον κατα τις 8 μολις επιασε βαρδια και αφου εριξε μια καλη ματια γυρω γυρω ξεκινησαμε να πουμε τιποτα να περασει η ωρα...Γυρνουσαμε απο Ταυλανδη και ημασταν κατω απο Σρι Λανκα περιπου,η θαλλασσα λαδι και βαπορι δεν φαινοταν στον οριζοντα...Καποια στιγμη ακουμε στο VHF "ελα καπτα κωστα παμε 69",ωπα λεμε ελληνικο βαπορι ειναι κοντα,κοιταμε το οργανο που εχει στη γεφυρα που δειχνει τα βαπορια τριγυρω,τιποτα απο Ελλαδα,γυριζουμε και εμεις 69 και περιμενουμε να ακουσουμε τι θα πουνε...Ετσι οπως ακουγαμε τους 2 γραμματικους να μιλανε ακουμε κατι γνωστα ονοματα,ξανακοιταμε γυρω γυρω πουθενα βαπορι,τοτε λεω του καπτα Αλεκου "δικοι μας ειναι αυτοι"...Αφου περναει λιγη ωρα κοιταω παλι μηπως εμφανισει κανενα βαπορι και βλεπω οτι κοντα μας ηταν ενα αλλο της εταιριας,φωναζουμε το Καπετανιο παρεμβαινει στο καναλι και ξεκινησε να μιλαει με τον αλλο καπετανιο που ηταν και γνωστοι,αφου τελικα φανηκε το βαπορι μπροστα μας κανονισαν να περασουν πολυ κοντα να τους δουμε κιολας....Οταν εφτασε το αλλο βαπορι διπλα μας βγηκαμε στη βαρδιολα και ξεκινησαμε να χαιρετιομασταν και να φωναζουμε απο κατι ντουντουκες και η μπουρου να σφυριζει συνεχεια,οταν ακουσα το καπετανιο απο το αλλο βαπορι να φωναζει "καλα ταξιδια" και να χαιρεταει,ανατριχιασα...Ξερετε τι ειναι στη μεση του Ινδικου να βρισκεις Ελληνες και μαλιστα γνωστους σου???Τρομερη αισθηση και κατι το οποιο μου εχει μεινει πολυ απο το μπαρκο....


Καταλαβαινω την συγκινηση σου Μαστροπαναγο. Την αισθανθηκα κι εγω καποιο Πασχα στο Malacca Strait. Αλλα επισης αισθανομουνα συγκινηση κι οποτε εβλεπα ελληνικο καραβι οπουδηποτε ειτε στο πελαγο ειτε στο πορτο.
Κι ακομα σαν μεταναστης συγκινηση ενιωθα οταν συναντουσα αλλους Ελληνες σε χωρες του εξωτερικου.

Οταν πριν 3 χρονια μετακομισα απο το Τοροντο σε μια μικρη πολη στην υπαιθρο του Καναδα, το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα ηταν να ψαξω στον τηλεφωνικο καταλογο για ελληνικη εκκλησια και ελληνικα ονοματα. Βρηκα μια εκκλησια και 3 ονοματα. Αυτο με χαροποιησε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρόλο που δεν υπήρξα ναυτικός αλλά έζησα 9 μήνες πάνω στο ROMANZA του Χανδρή σαν shore excursion manager, θα ήθελα και εγώ να μεταφέρω μία εμπειρία μου από τον Μαϊο του 1985. Ημασταν στο Ajaccio της Κορσικής και φεύγαμε με προορισμό το λιμάνι της Menorca στις Βαλεαρίδες της Ισπανίας. Ο καιρός ήταν ήδη κακός 7-8 μποφόρ το μεσημέρι και όσο σουρούπωνε ο καιρός αγρίευε. Το πλοίο ήταν ναυλωμένο αποκλειστικά για ένα γραφείο της Ελβετίας γεμάτο μέχρι τελευταίας καμπίνας και κατεβαίνοντας τον κόλπο του Λέοντος είχε αρχίσει να μποτζάρει γερά. Μετά την δύση του ηλίου ο καιρός φρέσκαρε σε 9 και αργότερα 10. Οι σκηνές στο πλοίο δεν περιγράφονται. Σχοινιά παντού στους διαδρόμους γιατί έχανες το βήμα σου από το μποτζάρισμα και δεν μπορούσες να διασχίσεις ένα σαλόνι, και κύματα κάτασπρα που χτυπούσαν την αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου. Πήγα στο πλωριό σημείο του accomodation και πίσω από τα φινιστρίνια έβλεπα την πλώρη να χάνεται μέσα στο κύμα και να ξεπροβάλλει λες και ήταν έτοιμη να απογειωθεί. Οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες ήταν στις καμπίνες τους και τρεις, οπως και δύο του πληρώματος από πέσιμο έπαθαν κατάγματα σε χέρια ή πόδια. Αλλοι, λόγω ναυτίας ούρλιαζαν και ο γιατρός του πλοίου με την νοσοκόμα δεν προλάβαιναν τις καταπραϋντικές ενέσεις. Γύρω στις 10 το βράδι ακούστηκε ο πρώτος κρότος που ήταν ένα γερό κτύπημα στην πλώρη με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσουν τα φινιστρίνια σε δύο καμπίνες του πληρώματος πλώρα και να πλημμυρίσουν οι καμπίνες τους. Σύντομα ακολούθησαν και άλλοι κρότοι, γιατί η θάλασσα έμπαινε ζωντανή στους πλευρικούς ανοιχτούς διαδρόμους στο μπαρκαρίζο, και έσπασαν οι σωληνώσεις του νερού στο αριστερό μπαρκαρίζο. Ο τρίτος και δυνατότερος κρότος ήταν μία σωστική λέμβος που έφυγε από τα καπόνια και κρέμασε. Οι δε καρέκλες στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα έφευγαν η μία πίσω από την άλλη στην ανοικτή θάλασσα. Ευτυχώς, δεν είχα μέχρι τότε αιστανθεί φόβο σε καράβι και ούτε τότε φοβήθηκα. Βέβαια, όπως και σε όλο το πλήρωμα υπήρχε αγωνία, ιδίως για τις ζημιές που διαδέχονταν η μία την άλλη και τα αγήματα αποκατάστασης με κίτρινες νιτσεράδες τρέχαν και δεν φτάνανε. Γύρω στα μεσάνυκτα, ο καιρός βελτιώθηκε κάπως και κυκλοφόρησαν τα πρώτα σάντουιτς στα άδεια σαλόνια γιατί η τραπεζαρία δεν ήταν δυνατόν να ανοίξει. Το πρωί που φτάσαμε στην Menorca, η κατάσταση του πλοίου ήταν επιεικώς κάκιστη. Συνεργεία επιβιβάστηκαν για συγκολήσεις, γερανός για την σωστική λέμβο κα μερικοί επιβάτες εγκατέληψαν το πλοίο. Οποιος έβλεπε την ημέρα εκείνη το ROMANZA θα νόμισε ότι ανελκύστηκε από ναυάγιο. Εμπειρία που δεν θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ. Το καράβι όμως άντεξε, καρφωτό και γερή κατασκευή του 1939 πάλεψε παλικαρίσια.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αλλα επισης αισθανομουνα συγκινηση κι οποτε εβλεπα ελληνικο καραβι οπουδηποτε ειτε στο πελαγο ειτε στο πορτο.
> Κι ακομα σαν μεταναστης συγκινηση ενιωθα οταν συναντουσα αλλους Ελληνες σε χωρες του εξωτερικου.


Αν δεν το έχει ζήσει κάποιος ,νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει !Όταν βλέπεις την Ελληνική σημαία στην πρύμη κάποιου βαποριού εκεί πέρα μακριά ........
Οποίο βαπόρι και να είναι το θεωρείς δικό σου ,γνώριμο .
Αν και νομίζω ότι έχουμε την ποιο όμορφη σημαία !Με τα χρώματα της θάλασσας ,και του ουρανού. Και είναι αυτό που βλέπεις ατελείωτα όταν είσαι  ναυτικός .Θάλασσα και ουρανό !

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παρόλο που δεν υπήρξα ναυτικός αλλά έζησα 9 μήνες πάνω στο ROMANZA του Χανδρή σαν shore excursion manager, θα ήθελα και εγώ να μεταφέρω μία εμπειρία μου από τον Μαϊο του 1985. Ημασταν στο Ajaccio της Κορσικής και φεύγαμε με προορισμό το λιμάνι της Menorca στις Βαλεαρίδες της Ισπανίας. Ο καιρός ήταν ήδη κακός 7-8 μποφόρ το μεσημέρι και όσο σουρούπωνε ο καιρός αγρίευε. Το πλοίο ήταν ναυλωμένο αποκλειστικά για ένα γραφείο της Ελβετίας γεμάτο μέχρι τελευταίας καμπίνας και κατεβαίνοντας τον κόλπο του Λέοντος είχε αρχίσει να μποτζάρει γερά. Μετά την δύση του ηλίου ο καιρός φρέσκαρε σε 9 και αργότερα 10. Οι σκηνές στο πλοίο δεν περιγράφονται. Σχοινιά παντού στους διαδρόμους γιατί έχανες το βήμα σου από το μποτζάρισμα και δεν μπορούσες να διασχίσεις ένα σαλόνι, και κύματα κάτασπρα που χτυπούσαν την αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου. Πήγα στο πλωριό σημείο του accomodation και πίσω από τα φινιστρίνια έβλεπα την πλώρη να χάνεται μέσα στο κύμα και να ξεπροβάλλει λες και ήταν έτοιμη να απογειωθεί. Οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες ήταν στις καμπίνες τους και τρεις, οπως και δύο του πληρώματος από πέσιμο έπαθαν κατάγματα σε χέρια ή πόδια. Αλλοι, λόγω ναυτίας ούρλιαζαν και ο γιατρός του πλοίου με την νοσοκόμα δεν προλάβαιναν τις καταπραϋντικές ενέσεις. Γύρω στις 10 το βράδι ακούστηκε ο πρώτος κρότος που ήταν ένα γερό κτύπημα στην πλώρη με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσουν τα φινιστρίνια σε δύο καμπίνες του πληρώματος πλώρα και να πλημμυρίσουν οι καμπίνες τους. Σύντομα ακολούθησαν και άλλοι κρότοι, γιατί η θάλασσα έμπαινε ζωντανή στους πλευρικούς ανοιχτούς διαδρόμους στο μπαρκαρίζο, και έσπασαν οι σωληνώσεις του νερού στο αριστερό μπαρκαρίζο. Ο τρίτος και δυνατότερος κρότος ήταν μία σωστική λέμβος που έφυγε από τα καπόνια και κρέμασε. Οι δε καρέκλες στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα έφευγαν η μία πίσω από την άλλη στην ανοικτή θάλασσα. Ευτυχώς, δεν είχα μέχρι τότε αιστανθεί φόβο σε καράβι και ούτε τότε φοβήθηκα. Βέβαια, όπως και σε όλο το πλήρωμα υπήρχε αγωνία, ιδίως για τις ζημιές που διαδέχονταν η μία την άλλη και τα αγήματα αποκατάστασης με κίτρινες νιτσεράδες τρέχαν και δεν φτάνανε. Γύρω στα μεσάνυκτα, ο καιρός βελτιώθηκε κάπως και κυκλοφόρησαν τα πρώτα σάντουιτς στα άδεια σαλόνια γιατί η τραπεζαρία δεν ήταν δυνατόν να ανοίξει. Το πρωί που φτάσαμε στην Menorca, η κατάσταση του πλοίου ήταν επιεικώς κάκιστη. Συνεργεία επιβιβάστηκαν για συγκολήσεις, γερανός για την σωστική λέμβο κα μερικοί επιβάτες εγκατέληψαν το πλοίο. Οποιος έβλεπε την ημέρα εκείνη το ROMANZA θα νόμισε ότι ανελκύστηκε από ναυάγιο. Εμπειρία που δεν θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ. Το καράβι όμως άντεξε, καρφωτό και γερή κατασκευή του 1939 πάλεψε παλικαρίσια.


Πράγματι αυτό το πέρασμα αν βγάλει καιρό ,βγάζει φίδια !! 
Ζόρικη εμπειρία πάντως !!

----------


## kastkon8

Να πω και εγω μια ιστορια με λιγα λογια Το 1978 δοκιμος σε ενα γκαζαδικο στη βενεζουελα στο ντοκο εκανα βαρδια με τον δευτερο 4-8 μολις τελειωσα καθωμουν στη πρυμη και κοιτουσα προς την προβλητα οταν ειδα να ερχεται απο μακρια καποιος που μου εκανε εντυπωση το βαδισματου οταν πλησιασε κατω απο το βαπορι αυτη η σκια κατι μου θυμησε και χωρις να ξερω σε ποιον μιλαω φωναξα :θειε: αμεσως μου απαντησε :ΚΩΣΤΑ:τελικα ηταν ο πατερας μου δευτερος τοτε σε ενα αλλο βαπορι στην πλωρη μας αυτο δεν μπορω να το ξεχασω εστω και αν εχουν περασει τριαντα χρονια απο τοτε

----------


## Leo

Δεν ήταν και μικρό το σοκ φίλε μου..... ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράστηκες  μαζί μας.

----------


## anton

Φίλοι γειά σας 

Με την είδοσο μου στο forum σας αφιερώνω μια ιστοριούλα. 

*Bangladesh*
*Από το* *Long**Beach**στην* *Khulna*
*Και: Τι με γλύτωσε από τους πειρατές*

       Khulna. Παράξενο όνομα και δύσκολο λιμάνι. Φθάσαμε στις εκβολές ενός ποταμού μετά από 32 μέρες ταξίδι από το Long Beach επίνειο του Los Angeles. «Kρουαζιέρα» κιΆ αυτή!!!!. Long Beach με το παλιό Queen Mary στο λιμάνι αραγμένο, να είναι μουσείο και ξενοδοχείο. Ταξίδευε την περίοδο 1936-1967. Το Queen Mary II το βλέπαμε στο Πειραιά δεμένο το 2004 κατά τη διάρκεια των ολυμπιακών αγώνων. Τότε τα μεγάλα υποτίθεται Κρητικά πλοία περνούσαν δίπλα του και έμοιαζαν   σαν καΐκια. Los Angeles με τη πρώτη Disneyland στον κόσμο.
       Το ταξίδι στον Ειρηνικό ήταν  γαλήνιο  με   τη πορεία που ακολουθήσαμε. Πάντα στις θάλασσες της Καλιφόρνιας, τα πλοία έχουν παρέα. Δελφίνια  χοροπηδούσαν καρχαριοφάλαινες αυτές οι μαύρες με τις άσπρες βούλες, κολυμπούσαν  δίπλα μας σαν τορπίλες.  Πότε-πότε ένας πίδακας νερού  φαινόταν από μακριά, σημάδι μεγαλύτερης φάλαινας, μεγάλες χελώνες  έπλεαν στην επιφάνεια, και λίγο πιο νότια προς τον Ισημερινό η θάλασσα στην επιφάνεια ήταν κίτρινη από το πολύ πλακτό που υπήρχε εκεί. Περάσαμε μακριά από τα νησιά  της Χαβάης. Μόνο τα βουνά φαινόταν σκεπασμένα με σύννεφα. Πλησιάζοντας προς τον Ισημερινό είχαμε πολλές ξαφνικές μπόρες. Καλοδεχούμενες γιατί μας δρόσιζαν. Γνωρίζαμε πότε θα ερχόταν .  Βλέπαμε γύρω μας να ενώνονταν τα σύννεφα  της βροχής με τη θάλασσα, σχημάτιζαν  μανιτάρια, κι αν ήμασταν  στη πορεία τους   μπαίναμε μέσα. Μερικοί από μας, τις περίμεναν με μαγιό πάνω στο κατάστρωμα.
       Ουρανό και θάλασσα, θάλασσα και ουρανό. Παντού  γαλάζιο. Φτάσαμε κοντά στα νησιά των Φιλιππίνων και της Ινδονησίας. Επιτέλους να κι΄ άλλο χρώμα. Από μακριά αγναντεύαμε τα καταπράσινα νησάκια με τις άσπρες παραλίες. Ερχόταν αμυδρά  η μυρωδιά του δάσους. Νοερά, βρισκόμασταν εκεί μέσα, κάτω από τα δένδρα ξαπλωμένοι στην άμμο. Μεγάλη η επιθυμία μας.
      Αφήσαμε αριστερά  μας  στη Σιγκαπούρη, περάσαμε  το στενό της Μαλαισίας, μπήκαμε στον κόλπο της Βεγγάλης, και φτάσαμε επιτέλους στις όχθες του ποταμού του Μπαγκλαντές. Η Khulna ο προορισμός μας είναι ακόμη 15 ώρες ταξίδι μέσα στο ποτάμι. Ήρθε  ο πλοηγός πάνω στο καράβι, ο οποίος  έδινε εντολές μέχρι την άφιξη. Τώρα το τοπίο  άλλαξε τελείως. Δεξιά και αριστερά απέραντο δάσος. Το πράσινο μέχρι τη γραμμή του ορίζοντα. Ούτε ένας λοφίσκος. Ούτε η παραμικρή παρουσία ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας . Χορτάσαμε οξυγόνο, άρωμα δάσους, χλωροφύλλης. 
       Ήταν μεσάνυχτα όταν φτάσαμε και αγκυροβολήσαμε στη μέση του ποταμού. Φώτα πόλης ή λιμανιού δεν βλέπαμε. Κάτι φωτάκια μόνο βλέπαμε σε ορισμένα σημεία στην όχθη. Εδώ θα γινότανε η εκφόρτωση με μαούνες που θα πλεύριζαν γύρω από το πλοίο. Αυτό ήταν «το λιμάνι μας». Επιτέλους σταμάτησαν οι μηχανές, με το ντούκου-ντούκου τους, συντροφιά μας τόσες μέρες. Πλήρη ησυχία και φρέσκος αέρας του δάσους. 
        Το επόμενο  πρωί μόλις ξύπνησα, άκουσα φωνές, γέλια, ομιλίες, μια οχλαγωγία Τι γίνεται λέω, μπας και πήγε το βαπόρι στην προβλήτα και δεν με ειδοποίησαν; Βγήκα  στο κατάστρωμα κοίταξα κάτω από την κουπαστή, και τι είδα παιδιά;
       Γύρω-γύρω από το βαπόρι βάρκες η μια πίσω από την άλλη. Οι περισσότερες με κουπιά.  Κάθε βάρκα ήταν και ένα μαγαζάκι. Οι ιδιοκτήτες τους, ξυπόλυτοι, με τις κελεμπίες σηκωμένες μέχρι τα γόνατα, γυναίκες με παιδιά, γριές και γέροι, όλοι αυτοί φώναζαν  και να μας έδειχναν  το εμπόρευμα τους, σηκώνοντας το στα χέρια. Μπανάνες, ανανάδες, μάγκο, καρύδες, κότες και πάπιες (ζωντανές),  αυγά, ξύλινα αγαλματάκια, μαϊμούδες, κατσίκες κι ένα σωρό άλλα. ¶λλος κρατούσε ένα καλάμι τρύπιο και φώναζε «φίλε κάλλους, φίλε κάλλους». Έβγαζε τους κάλλους  από τα πόδια ρουφώντας τους με καλάμι. Έτυχε να το έχω ξαναδεί και φέρνει αποτέλεσμα. Τα  προϊόντα τα αγοράζαμε με δολάρια, αλλά και με ανταλλαγές. Μπύρες, αναψυκτικά, τσιγάρα, ρούχα, παλιά, μεταχειρισμένα, οτιδήποτε ρούχα. 
       Που είναι παιδιά η πόλη να πάμε; Ρωτήσαμε τις τοπικές αρχές όταν ανέβηκαν στο πλοίο. Από εδώ είναι μακριά,  δεν έχει και τίποτα, μας είπαν.  Σκόνη, λάσπες,  μόνο που θα ταλαιπωρηθείτε. Έχει όμως λίγο παρακάτω στην όχθη του ποταμού κάτι μπαρ όπου μπορείτε να περάσετε την ώρα σας. Εκεί πάνε από όλα τα βαπόρια. Θα πηγαίνετε με βάρκες κωπήλατες. Κάθε βάρκα παίρνει δύο άτομα μόνο. 
      ΅Έτσι πράγματι βγαίναμε τα απογεύματα, όχι κάθε μέρα, γιατί ήταν ταλαιπωρία. Ο βαρκάρης ξυπόλητος, όρθιος στη μέση της βάρκας κωπηλατούσε. Όταν πηγαίναμε είχαμε το ρεύμα του ποταμού από τη πρύμη, σε μισή ώρα φτάναμε. Η επιστροφή περίπου 45 λεπτά. Τα μπαρ αυτά ήταν ξύλινα ή αχυρένια ανάμεσα στα δένδρα,  λάσπη, σκοτάδι, κυρίως σκοτάδι στους χωμάτινους δρόμους, και  μερικά σπίτια είχαν  λύχνους με λάδι σαν αυτούς που είχαμε κι εμείς παλιά. Αυτό που μας άρεσε ήταν η «υποδοχή» που μας έκαναν, μικρά παιδιά, αγόρια, κορίτσια,  να ζητούν μπαξίσι,  αλλά και μεγάλοι , να γίνεται μια ατμόσφαιρα πανηγυριού. Όλοι κάτι περίμεναν από μας, ή κάτι να μας πουλήσουν, χωρίς όμως να γίνονται ενοχλητικοί. Εκεί ήταν που κράτησα στα χέρια,  πρώτη μου φορά,  φίδι.
        Από τη δεύτερη φορά που βγήκα έξω κρατούσα πάντα ένα φακό μαζί μου.     Ήταν αν θυμάμαι ή τέταρτη έξοδος μου. Λίγο μετά τις 10 το βράδι, πήραμε με το συνάδελφο μου τη βάρκα για την επιστροφή. Ο βαρκάρης μας, κωπηλατούσε προς το σημείο που ήταν αγκυροβολημένο το πλοίο, όταν ξαφνικά αλλάζει απότομα πορεία δεξιά. Γυρίσαμε προς το μέρος του, και μας έκανε νόημα με το κεφάλι του προς τα πίσω. Είδαμε μια βάρκα σαν τη δική μας, με τρεις ντόπιους αριστερά και τρεις δεξιά, με σηκωμένες τις κελεμπίες και ξυπόλητοι. Ο καθένας από ένα κουπί στο χέρι και προσπαθούσαν  να μας φτάσουν. Τη «πατήσαμε», είπαμε. Πειρατές. Τι να τους δίναμε; Σκέφτηκα ότι το  μόνο που είχαμε ήταν τα ρούχα που φορούσαμε.   Θα τα δίναμε ευχαρίστως.  Ο καημένος ο βαρκάρης μας κωπηλατούσε με όλη του τη δύναμη, για να φτάσει στα φώτα ενός άλλου αγκυροβολημένου πλοίου που ήταν κοντά μας.  Ταυτόχρονα  φώναζε προς το πλοίο, φωνάζαμε κιΆ εμείς. Μας είχαν πλησιάσει στα δύο μέτρα. Τότε σκέφτηκα το φακό.  ¶ναψα το δυνατό  φακό με τέσσερεις μπαταρίες, τους πέταξα  το φως στα μάτια. Είδα την αγριάδα στα μάτια τους και το μίσος  προς το βαρκάρη μας.  Το φως του φακού όχι μόνο τους τύφλωνε, αλλά φανέρωνε τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, πράμα που δεν τους άρεσε. Αμέσως σταμάτησαν το κυνηγητό βρίζοντας το βαρκάρη.   Νομίζω ότι ο λόγος που σταμάτησαν να μας κυνηγούν, ήταν αφενός το φως και αφετέρου  δεν είχαν να κερδίσουν τίποτε από εμάς. Δεν είχαμε ούτε ρολόγια, ούτε χρυσαφικά, αλλά φορούσαμε  ένα σορτσάκι και ένα φανελάκι τα πιο πρόχειρα. Φτάσαμε στο πλοίο που ήταν κοντά μας, έτυχε μάλιστα να είναι ελληνικό, και ανεβήκαμε πάνω. Βρήκα κιΆ ένα συμμαθητή μου, ήπιαμε  καφέ, και ο βαρκάρης περίμενε κάποια δεύτερη βάρκα να συνεχίσουμε μαζί. Σε μια ώρα μας φώναξε, και δύο βάρκες πλέον συνεχίσαμε και φτάσαμε στο πλοίο μας. Ευχαριστήσαμε το βαρκάρη  με φρατζόλες ψωμί, σπάνιο είδος γι΄ αυτούς.
      Το λάθος ήταν δικό μας. Είχαμε πιει δυο μπύρες παραπάνω και  ξεχαστήκαμε…. Μας το είχαν τονίσει. Υπάρχουν πειρατές με κυρτά μαχαίρια σα δρεπάνια, οι οποίοι δεν ζητούν το ρολόι σου αλλά σου κόβουν το χέρι και μετά το παίρνουν. Το βράδι να έρχεστε δυο-δυο οι βάρκες. Οι πειρατές δεν επιτίθενται γιατί είσαστε εσείς έξη, κι αυτοί έξη, και βάζετε στη μέση τη βάρκα τους. Ναι αλλά κι έτσι να είναι, σκέφτηκα,  ναυμαχίες στο ποτάμι θα κάνουμε…; Έτσι και γλιστρήσεις και  πέσεις μέσα στο ποτάμι και μάλιστα νύχτα, δεν σε σώζει κανείς εκεί στην ερημιά. Το ρέμα θα σε τραβήξει κάτω και θα σε βγάλει στον Ινδικό τροφή για τους καρχαρίες!!!
      Φυσικά αυτή ήταν η τελευταία μου έξοδος.  Όσο για τα ψώνια μας από τη «λαϊκή», ήταν : πέντε κότες, δύο χήνες, τρεις φραγκόκοτες, μια κατσίκα, μια προβατίνα και μια μαϊμού. Στο επόμενο ταξίδι μας πάλι μέσω του Ειρηνικού, αυτά τα ορνιθοειδή κυκλοφορούσαν στο κατάστρωμα όπου δούλευαν οι ναύτες, μπερδεύονταν στα πόδια τους, ξαφνιάζονταν, έτρεχαν χωρίς να τα κυνηγάμε,  με τη φόρα που είχαν έπεφταν από το κατάστρωμα στη  θάλασσα. Ένα-ένα, έτσι με τον ίδιο τρόπο χάθηκαν όλα,  πριν φτάσουμε στο Κανάλι του Παναμά. Η προβατίνα και η κατσίκα ψόφησαν λόγω νηστείας….!!! Μας τέλειωσαν τα λαχανικά, τους δίναμε μόνο, πατάτες, ρύζι, μακαρόνια.     Η μια πίσω από την άλλη γίνηκαν τροφή για τα σκυλόψαρα. Η καημένη η μαϊμού τράβηξε του Χριστού τα πάθη. Ήταν η διασκέδαση μας!!! Το αφεντικό της, την είχε δέσει σένα σπιτάκι κοντά στη τσιμινιέρα. Εκεί στη φασαρία….
       Για όσους την πείραζαν είχε επιθετικές διαθέσεις. Κάθε φορά που στο βάθος του ορίζοντα φαινόταν κάποιο καταπράσινο νησί, μύριζε τον αέρα του δάσους, έβλεπε που έπρεπε να βρισκόταν,   και χάλαγε τον κόσμο από τις στριγκλιές. Μια μέρα τη βρήκαμε στο σπιτάκι της, πνιγμένη, με το σχοινάκι περασμένο γύρω-γύρω στο λαιμό. Κάποιοι είπαν πως αυτοκτόνησε από τα πολλά βάσανα!!! Δεν νομίζω να έχουν τέτοιες διαθέσεις τα ζώα.-
  Τέλος της ιστορίας κιΆ ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο  που διαθέσατε.







[

    Για την Ιστορία αυτή συμπληρώνω ότι το πλοίο λεγόταν M/V Argonaftis. Ιδιοκτησίας μιας εφοπλιστικής οικογένειας από τις Οινούσσες με έδρα το Λονδίνο. Αυτό το αναφέρω επειδή  κάποιο από τα  μέλη μπορεί να έχουν γνωστούς που υπηρέτησαν εκείνη τη περίοδο μαζί μου, ή μπορεί να δουν και οι ίδιοι την ιστορία. Γράφοντας την ιστορία θυμήθηκα όλους τους παλιούς αυτούς φίλους, και θα ήθελα ξανά μια επικοινωνία μαζί τους .  Ιδίως με το φίλο μου από τη Σκιάθο και αφεντικό της μαϊμού , με τον οποίο έχω μια φωτογραφία , στα δάση της Ταϊλανδής, γυμνοί από τη μέση και πάνω, να πίνουμε με καλαμάκια το χυμό μιας τεράστιας καρύδας.-

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Αντον, υπεροχη ιστορια. Μου θυμίζεις και μενα μια φορα που ειχα κατεβει στη Γουινεα - στο Port Kamsar - δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομεριες γιατι ειναι μια ιστορια που θα διηγηθώ καποια άλλη στιγμη. 
Παντως σιγουρα θα ηταν υπεροχη εμπειρία! Να εισαι καλά και καλωσόρισες στη Παρεα μας!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλως ήλθες στην παρέα μας Αντον πολύ όμορφη ιστορία και σε ευχαριτούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλώς ήρθες Anton!
Ευχαριστούμε για την ιστορία!!
Όταν έφτασα στο σημείο που μας λες οτι πήρατε και μια μαϊμού,είπα:
θα μας πει άραγε παρακάτω τι απέγινε; :Razz: 
Ευχαριστούμε και όπως καταλαβαίνεις περιμένουμε και άλλη.! :Very Happy:

----------


## kostastzo

Θολα ματια



Προλογος
Είναι καποια ονειρα,καποιοι ποθοι,που γενιουνται και ζουν περα από τον ελεγχο της θελησεως και της λογικης μας,περα από το χρονο,εντυπωσεις δεμενες με καποια της ζωης μας εποχη,οι οποιες κρατουν μεσα τους τη θεση τους για παντα στεθερη,αμετακινητη,ακομα και όταν γινονται μνημες μακρινες ,ακομα και όταν γινονται απογοητευση,είναι κατι παραξενο,μα τοσο αληθινο,που μοιαζει να είναι μοιραιο.

1.
Πολλες φορες με ρωτουσανν γιατι τα ματια μου ηταν θολα και χαμογελωντας με κρυφη πικρα,απαντουσα δηθεν χιουμοριστικα ότι η μητερα μου ηταν ελαφινα….και ισως κανεις δεν υποψιαζοταν πως εκεινη η θολουρα ηταν σημαδι της φτωχειας και της δυστυχιας,που περνουσα στα παιδικα και εφηβικα μου χρονια,οι αλλοι πιστευαν στο χαμογελο μου το ευθυμο υφος μου που εκρυβε όλα τα αλλα ! και εμοιαζαν να μη δινουν σημασια στα τριμενα ρουχα μου,…και τα τρυπια παπουτσια μου,όμως εγω τα σκεπτομουν,τα σκεπτομουν πολύ,γυριζα το βραδυ σπιτι από τη δουλεια,εκανε πολύ κρυο,παγωμενο νερο ειχε περασει από τις τρυπημενες σολες και τα ποδια μου ηταν ξυλιασμενα ….τι δυστυχια θεε μου μα γιατι τοση δυστυχια σε μενα ,βιαζομουν να φθασω στο δωματιο που ειχα νοικιασει,περπατουσα,παραμιλουσα,σκεπτομουν και η πικρα ξεχειλιζε μεσα μου,ετσι δυσκολα γεματη στερησεις ειχε περασει η ζωη μου ως τοτε…δουλεια στερησεις πικρα και ονειρα αχνα ονειρα για καποιο καλλιτερο αυριο που ισως γραφοτας και αυτό στα θολα μου ματια.

2.
Εκεινο το βραδυ περπατουσα βιαστικα στους δρομους που τους τυλιγε το κοκκινο φως,ετρεχα να φθασω στο δωματιο μου αλλα ξαφνικα κοντοσταθηκα….λησμονησα το κρυο και τα παγωμενα ποδια μου,εκει κοντα σε μικρη αποσταση στεκοταν μια κοπελα την εβλεπα `η μαλλον την προσεξα για πρωτη φορα,ηταν μια σκουροχρωμη,μια μπρουτζινη κοπελα ,εξωτικα ομορφη,παρολο που το κορμι της ,μπρουτζινο τελειο ηταν εκτεθειμενο μισογυμνο σε κεινο το φοβερο παζαρι της αμαρτιας,υπολογισα πως θα ηταν περιπου δεκαεπτα χρονων οσο και εγω πανω κατω εκεινη τη χρονια,εκεινη προσεξε το ξαφνιασμα μου και γελασε αποκαλυπτοντας μια σειρα ολολευκα δοντια,σφυριξε αναμεσα σε κεινα τα δοντια δυο τρεις λεξεις αγνωστες και μου πεταξε ένα στραγαλι,επειτα αποκακρυθηκε αργα…..ζητουσε σιγουρα ένα καλο πελατη κι’ εγω δεν ημουν οπωσδηποτε καταλληλος,με τα τρυπια παπουτσια μου και τα τριμενα ρουχα μου,μα ηταν για μενα ……για μενα ηταν μια συγκινηση πολύ δυνατη,πρωτογονη,μια επιθυμια πολύ μεγαλη,δεν κοιμηθηκα εκεινο ο βραδυ με τη σκεψη της και από το άλλο απογευμα κάθε μερα περνουσα με την ελπιδα πως θα την συναντουσα και καμποσες φορες σταθηκα τυχερος ,την εβλεπα καποτε μου χαμογελασε .κι αυτό με εκανε ευτυχισμενο,αλλοτε παλι επιασα το βλεμμα της να σταματα επανω μου και να αποτραβιεται μολις ανταμωνε το δικο μου,και αυτό ηταν ολο τιποτα άλλο,καποτε πηρα την αποφαση να της μιλησω αλλα την τελευταια στιγμη δεν εβρισκα το θαρρος.

3.
Στο μεταξυ οι μηνες κυλησαν εφυγαν Τα τελευταια κρυα και αρχες του καλοκαιριου καποιος φιλος μου μου προτεινε να γινομαι ναυτικοι! Δεχτηκα και κατεθεσα τα χαρτια για το φυλαδιο…….η θαλασσα μας καλουσε να γινουμε θαλασσοπουλια και μας εταζε τοσα και τοσα,χαρες και πλουτη μαζι με την φουρτουνα της,και όμως το δεχτηκα με πικρα στη σκεψη πως δεν θα ξαναβλεπα πια την κοπελα με το μπρουτζινο κορμι και η λυπη που ενοιωθα μου εδωσε το θαρρος την τελευταια μερα να της μιλησω……….θελω να σου πω αντιο…..φευγω μακρια…..ειμαι τωρα κι εγω ενας ναυτικος ….φευγω μακρια στην θαλασσα ,θα μπαρκαρω…καταλαβαινεις?...καταλαβε χαμογελασε μου ειπε στο καλο αντιο….και για μια στιγμη νομισα πως και τα δικα της ματια εγιναν θολα,σαν να ειχε μανα ελαφινα ‘η σαν……να ειχε δακρυσει……….λιγες μερες αργοτερα εφυγα,μπαρκαρα από το λιμανι του πειραια,με ένα κομπο στο λαιμο που λυθηκε αργοτερα σε δακρυα και που βιαστηκα να τα κρυψω ντροπιασμενος,ενας καινουργιος ναυτικος όπως τοσοι αλλοι και ανακατευοτανε μεσα μου η πικρα με τα ονειρα!

4.
Είναι παραξενη η ζωη του ναυτικου διασχιζει τα πελαγα από ακρη σ΄ακρη γνωριζει αγνωστες χωρες,εχει θα ελεγε κανεις τον κοσμο στα ποδια του,μα δεν λειπει στιγμη από μεσα του η πικρα και νοσταλγια……..κυλησαν για μενα τα πρωτα χρονια περασε ο δυσκολος καιρος η αλμυρα της θαλασσας με εζωνε η σκληρη ζωη με εκανε ατσαλι πολλα ονειρα των παιδικων χρονων μου εγινα πραγματικοτητα,όμως μεσα βαθια μου εμεινε παντα ένα ,κενο,και κάθε φορα που εσκυβα να κοιταξω μεσα μου,κάθε φορα που ενοιωθα εκεινο το κενο ξαναγυριζαν στη θυμηση μου,τα δεκαεφτα μου χρονια στο δρομο με τα κοκκινα φωτα,ξαναβλεπα ένα μπρουτζινο προσωπο με ένα ασπρο χαμογελο,δυο ματια σαν αναμενα καρβουνα που τα δακρυα τα κανουν θολα! …..περασαν τρια χρονια ταξιδεψα στο κοσμο ολο και ποιο πολύ στα λιμανια της ανατολης που τα ειχα συνηθισει πια και τα γνωρισα σαν την παλαμη του χεριου μου,η παραλαβη ενός νεου πλοιου,με εφερε στην ΟΖΑΚΑ πηγαιναμε την ημερα στο ναυπηγειο και το βραδυ γυριζαμε στο ξενοδοχειο που βρισκοτανε σε ένα κεντρικο σημειο της πολης,από τα παραθυρα του δωματιου εβλεπα μακρια,περα από τα φωτα των καραβιων,πολλα φωτα κοκκινα μαζι,ηταν εκεινα τα φωτα τα οποια μας τραβουν εμας τους ναυτικους στα ξενα λιμανια,εκεινα μας μαγνητιζουν πηγαινωμαι σ αυτά ζητωντας καποιο χαμογελο,μερικες φευγαλεες αυταπατες,….ετσι εκεινο το βραδυ προτεινα στους αλλους φιλους να παμε μαζι προς τα κοκκινα φωτα….δεχτηκαν χωρις αντιρρηση,κατεβηκαμε από το ξενοδοχειο προχωρησαμε προς την συνοικια της αμαρτιας,μπηκαμε σε ένα καμπαρε καθησαμε σε ένα τραπεζι και αρχισαμε να πινουμε,παραγγειλαμε μερικα ακριβα ποτα και αυτό φαινεται ενθουσιασε τον μαιτρ ο οποιος καταλαβαινοντας την εθνικοτητα μας πλησιασε εριξε μια ματια προς το μερος μας .την ιδια στιγμη σχεδον ανηγγειλε την εμφανιση της τραγουδιστριας του κεντρου,οι θαμωνες χειροκτροτησαν τα φωτα εγιναν ακομα ποιο χαμηλα ,εκεινη βγηκε σαν σκουρα σκια από τα παρασκηνια προχωρησε η φωνη της αντχισε ζεστη αλλα βραχνη,η προφορα ηταν ξενη αλλα το τραγουδι ελληνικο..’»περνουν οι ωρες περνουν τα χρονια»…ένα σφιξιμο στην καρδια μια νοσταλγια που μεγαλωνε και βαθαινε….τα φωτα δυναμωσαν και τοτε …την ειδα! Ναι ηταν εκεινη η κοπελα με το μπρουτζινο κορμι,και το ασπρο χαμογελο,μεσα σε μια στιγμη βρεθηκα τρια χρονια πισω,εκει στο δρομο με τα κοκκινα φωτα με την καρδια μου φουσκωμενη ξεχειλη από μια συγκινηση δεκαεφτα μολις χρονων,τραγουδωντας εκεινη προχωρησε αργα προς το μερος μας αφηρημενα ολοτελα επαγγελματικα τα ματια της κινηθηκαν από τον ένα στον άλλο εφθασαν σε μενα σταματησαν,……ανασκιρτησε η φωνη της βραχνιασε πολύ,με ειχε θυμηθει,με ειχε αναγνωρισει!

5.
Όταν τελειωσε το τραγουδι της ηρθε κοντα μου καθησε….με κοιταξε σιωπηλα με ματια θολα……»το αγορι από την ελλαδα» ειπε με τα σπασμενα ελληνικα της,μεσα μου το ηξερα πως καποτε θα εσμιγαν οι δρομοι μας,στις θαλασσες εσυ,στα λιμανια εγω,ο καθενας με το δρομο του με την μοιρα του……την ακουγα ηταν η πρωτη φορα που μου μιλουσε εκτος εκεινο το «αντιο» την τελευταια ημερα,μα καθως μου μιλουσε ενοιωθα πως ολο εκεινο τον καιρο το κενο που ηταν μεσα μου ηταν μια αναζητηση για εκεινη!.....ειπαμε πολλα πραγματα δεν τα θυμαμαι μιλουσαμε και πιναμε πολύ….και όταν σηκωθηκε από το τραπεζι την ακολουθησα στο δωματιο της,πραγματικοτητα γινοταν ο κρυφος και ασβ εστος ποθος των δεκαεφτα χρονων ένα ονειρο που εγινε αληθεια για να σβησει για να πεθανει και να σαβανοθει με τα θλιβερα κουρελια……το πρωι εκεινο το κενο μεσα μου ηταν ακομη ποιο βαθυ,μαυρο σκοτεινο ειχε γεμισει πικρα…….δεν υπηρχε πια το υπεροχο μπρουτζιινο κορμι που τοσο ποθησα,στη θεση του ηταν ένα σκουρο κορμι γερασμενο όχι από τα χρονια αλλα από την απαισια ζωη των λιμανιων ,σηκωθηκα και εφυγα βιαστικα ειπα πως πρεπει γρηγορα να τρεξω στο ναυπηγειο……ελα παλι αγορι το βραδυ,που ποτε δεν σε λησμονησα,μου ειπε με χαδιαρικη φωνη,μια βραδια ακομα μαζι αυριο φευγουμε για αλλου……..Περασα την μερα μου γυριζοντας εδώ και εκει σαν τρελλος,θρηνωντας μεσα μου για το παληο το παραλογο ονειρο μου,που ειχε πεθανει,…το βραδυ ηρθε μα εγω δεν πηγα να την ξαναδω και ας ηξερα πως με περιμενε,καλλιτερα να μην την ειχα συναντησει ποτε,την άλλη μερα εφευγε και δεν θα την συναντουσα ποτε πια!....καλλιτερα ετσι…,την άλλη μερα ξεσπασε στην περιοχη ενας φοβερος κυκλωνας από εκεινους που σαρωνουν την ιαπωνια….ωρες ατελειωτες κυλισαν ετσι,αναμεσα στον ανεμο και τις φοβερες ριπες του νερου στα σπιτια της οζακα που εμοιαζαν με καραβια που τα δερνει αγρια τρικυμια,ακουσα να μιλουν γυρω για καταστροφες που συνεβησαν αλλοτε σε παρομοιες θεομηνιες και χωρις να το θελω η σκεψη μου πηγε σε κεινη…που να βρισκοταν,μονη και ανυπερασπιστη και γεματη παραπονο για μενα που δεν θελησα να την συναντησω για τελευταια φορα ? ενοιωθα τυψεις και πονο και μεσα μου σε καποιο καθρεπτη ειδα σε μια στιγμη τα ματια μου θολα! Όπως τον μακρινο εκεινο καιρο που τα ματια μου αντικρυζαν κάθε μερα την δυστυχια,την επομενη ο καιρος καλλιτερευσε αλλα στο ναυπηγειο δεν ηταν δυν ατον να αρχισει η δουλεια,ειχαμε μαζευτει ολοι στο μεγαλο χωλ του ξενοδοχειου,ολοι μιλουσαν για τις καταστροφες που ειχε φερει ο κυκλωνας,αναμεσα στα αλλα ειπαν για καποιο καμπαρε που πλημμυρισε για καποιο θιασο που παρασυρθηκε,ενώ ετοιμαζοταν ν α φυγει,εκλεισα τα ματια μου….δεν ρωτησα τιποτα! Ηταν περιτον….ενοιωθα το κενο μεσα μου ακομη ποιο βαθυ και τα ματια μου ποιο θολα από τα δακρυα……..

----------


## anton

> Καλως ήλθες στην παρέα μας Αντον πολύ όμορφη ιστορία και σε ευχαριτούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας



Еfharisto paidia tha ta leme

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα με έπιασε μια νοσταλγία .Έτσι να ήταν απόγευμα και να κατέβαινα μια σκάλα σε ένα λιμάνι κάπου εκεί στην Νότια Αμερική ( αν είναι να σε πιάσει νοσταλγία , να σε πιάσει σωστά !) Ψιλοκουρασμενος απο την δουλειά της ημέρας ,φρεσκομπανιαρισμενος ,φρεσκοξυρισμένος ,και πατάς στον ντοκο.... και αρχίζει η περιπέτεια .Ο προορισμός άγνωστος ,όπως άγνωστα είναι και αυτά που θα διαδραματιστούν μέχρι το πρωί που θα επιστρέψεις .Αυτό που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είναι μια γεμάτη βραδιά .Πρώτα θα έχει καλό φαγητό ,μετά καμιά βόλτα στα μαγαζιά ,και μετά σε κάνα Ναό, για να προσκυνήσεις μέχρι το πρωί .
Στο πρωινό στο βαπόρι δεν μιλάει κανείς ,αλλά στον καφέ στις δέκα ,γίνεται ο απολογισμός .Συνήθως μερικοί δεν έχουν γυρίσει ακόμη .Πάντα λείπουν ή ο μαρκονης ,ή ο ψυκτικός, ή ο ηλεκτρολόγος .....
Αχ !πέρασαν αυτά .Τώρα καμιά βόλτα στον Πειραιά ,και πολύ μου είναι .

----------


## melinastam

*mastrokosta* αν ειναι να σε πιασει νοσταλγια θα σε πιασει....τωρα σωστα ή λαθος δεν ξερω...ειναι κατι τετοιες στιγμες νοσταλγιας που αναρωτιεσαι γιατι...και αυτο δεν ειναι ενα απλο <<γιατι>>...ειναι ενα γιατι που σε τρωει σα σαρακι...βλεπω τα πραγματα να αλλαζουν,βγαινω απ'τα νερα μου...και μολις παω να μιλησω καπως θα με κοιταξει και θα παγωσει το χαμογελο μου....θα πει γεια και θα συνεχισει να φωναζει στο καταστρωμα,στους οδηγους...κι εγω να τον κοιταω,ν'ακουω τη φωνη του μετα απο τοσο καιρο και να μην μπορω να κανω τιποτα.και την αλλη μερα?εγω να φευγω με αλλο πλοιο και εκεινος να γυριζει.φωναζα μηπως με ακουσει μες στη νυχτα.εγω στο ενα πλοιο κι εκεινος σε αλλο,κι εκανε κρυο,αρρωστησα...αρρωστησα να τον φωναζω,να του λεω ποσο τον αγαπαω.που ν'ακουσει...και μετα απο ολα αυτα συνεχιζω να αναρωτιεμαι...γιατι?

*Υ.Γ.*μην προσπαθησετε να καταλαβετε τι λεω απλα ηθελα καπου να τα πω,να τα γραψω,να φυγουν απο μεσα μου.

*kostastzo* η ιστορια σου με αγγιξε βαθια μεσα στην καρδια μου...
<<Είναι καποια ονειρα,καποιοι ποθοι,που γενιουνται και ζουν περα από τον ελεγχο της θελησεως και της λογικης μας,περα από το χρονο,εντυπωσεις δεμενες με καποια της ζωης μας εποχη,οι οποιες κρατουν μεσα τους τη θεση τους για παντα στεθερη,αμετακινητη,ακομα και όταν γινονται μνημες μακρινες ,ακομα και όταν γινονται απογοητευση,είναι κατι παραξενο,μα τοσο αληθινο,που μοιαζει να είναι μοιραιο.>>
<<...και ανακατευοτανε μεσα μου η πικρα με τα ονειρα!>>
καταπληκτικo.

----------


## mastrokostas

> ...και μετα απο ολα αυτα συνεχιζω να αναρωτιεμαι...γιατι?


 Γιατι πολυ απλα τον αγαπας !Γι αυτο ! :Wink:

----------


## melinastam

δεν εχω λογια...μεσα απο δυο σειρες που εγραψα με λογια που ειναι μπερδεμενα ακομα και μεσα μου,καταλαβες οτι τον αγαπαω...ε,λοιπον ετσι φαινεται ο ανθρωπος.μεσα απο ολες σου τις εμπειριες βλεπεις βαθια,πισω απο τα λογια...
σ'ευχαριστω.μεσα απ'την καρδια μου.

----------


## Eng

> δεν εχω λογια...μεσα απο δυο σειρες που εγραψα με λογια που ειναι μπερδεμενα ακομα και μεσα μου,καταλαβες οτι τον αγαπαω...ε,λοιπον ετσι φαινεται ο ανθρωπος.μεσα απο ολες σου τις εμπειριες βλεπεις βαθια,πισω απο τα λογια...
> σ'ευχαριστω.μεσα απ'την καρδια μου.


Μελινα καλησπέρα και καλωσορισες, ξέρεις τι λεω γω πάντα? Εμεις, αν και ερωτευμενοι με τη Μεγαλη Κυρά, εντούτοις για τη μια "Συλβια" ζουμε.. Είναι τυχερος αυτος που ζει και κατοικεί στη καρδιά σου γιατι αυτος τη βρηκε....!!

----------


## kostastzo

Η θαλασσα δεν ειναι παντα ηρεμη...συχνα οι θυμοι της κανουν το καραβι παιγνιδι των κυματων της,υπαρχουν ομως και ωρες που παρ' ολη της ηρεμια της,παρουσιαζεται μεσα στην ατμοσφαιρα του καραβιου ενα διαχυτο φασμα σοβαρου κινδυνου...ειναι οι τραγικες ωρες,στην διαρκεια που η ορατοτης μηδενιζεται και πλακωνει σαν βραχνας ολοκληρη την περιοχη και μαζι μ' αυτη το κουφαρι του πλοιου και το πληρωμα που δυσκολα κυκλοφορει στο καταστρωμα ανικανο τον καθενα να διακριινει δυο πιθαμες  απο την μυτη του...αυτες τις ωρες η καρδια σφιγεται και ολοκληρον το ειναι μας βρισκεται σε μια διαρκει υπερδιεργεση...ολη η παρατηρητικοτης μας συντροφευμενη απο το ενστικτο της αυτοσυντηρησεως συγκεντρωνεται στα ματια και στ' αυτα,το ρανταρ γινεται αυτες τις ωρες ο μοναδικος πραγματικος οφθαλμος που διασχιζει αυτο το ομιχλωδες πεπλο..η σειρηνα του πλοιου χειριζομενη καθε λεπτο διαταρρασει την τραγικη γαληνη δηλωνοντας την παρουσια μας και ομως....ΤΡΙΤΗ 13 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 13.ΟΟ 1968Λιγο ποιο περα απο τις ολλανδικες ακτες ζουσαμε μια τραγωδια...το ρανταρ δουλευε,η σειρηνα προειδοποιουσε κανονικα ταξιδευαμε πολυ αργα σταματωντας καπου καπου και ομως,ενας ανεπαισθητος κλονισμος που δεν ανεκοψε ουτε την μικρη μας ταχυτητα,μεσα σε ελαχιστα λεπτα ενα μοτορσιπ συγκρουστηκε με την πλωρη μας και βουλιαξε εκει κοντα μας λες και ηταν αγιοβασιλιατικο παιγνιδι.ενας απο το πληρωμα του προλαβε και σκαρφαλωσε απο μια ανεμοσκαλα που ριξαμε απο το καραβι μας χωρις καθολου να βραχει,ετρεμε ομως απο το φοβο του σαν ψαρι που χανει τα νερα του...οι υπολοιποι απο το πληρωμα χαροπαλευαν στα παγωμενα νερα της Μαγχης.....ακουγαμε τις απεγνωσμενες τους επικλησεις που ζητουσαν βοηθεια και σπαραζε κυριολεκτικα η καρδια μας.....ριξαμε μια βαρκα και με κινδυνο να χαθουμε μες την ομιχλη και το ρευμα καταφεραμε να τους μαζεψουμε με την βοηθεια του θεου! οταν και ο τελευταιος τους διασωθηκε και βεθηκαν ολοι τους στην ζεστασια του δικου μας καραβιου δοξαζαμε τον θεο....τους περιποιηθηκαμε δινοντας τους δικα μας ρουχα,προχειρα ζεστα κρεβατια,εντριβες και μπολικο κουραγιο ευτυχως συνηλθαν γρηγορα....την τρομαρα τους ομως δεν μπορει να την περιγραψει μια πεννα...

----------


## melinastam

> Μελινα καλησπέρα και καλωσορισες, ξέρεις τι λεω γω πάντα? Εμεις, αν και ερωτευμενοι με τη Μεγαλη Κυρά, εντούτοις για τη μια "Συλβια" ζουμε.. Είναι τυχερος αυτος που ζει και κατοικεί στη καρδιά σου γιατι αυτος τη βρηκε....!!


αχ θα με τρελανετε εσεις εδω περα.!να σαι καλα.πανω που πηγα να μελαγχολησω με σηκωσες απο το γκρεμο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): σ'ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## leopoldo4

Buenaventura Κολομβία μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80.Ένα λιμάνι σε πλήρη παρακμή.Μουσικές,ρυθμοί,γεύσεις ,μυρωδιές όλα ανάκατα.Παντού έντονη η
μυρωδιά της υγρασίας και του ποταμού και μια πόλη παραδομένη στην φτώχεια και τα πάθη της.Τα βράδια μουσική δυνατά,ένα μίγμα περίεργο cumbia και vallenato και από πάνω ο Juan Gabriel  να τραγουδάει με πάθος την querida.Ένα ρούμι σκέτο πετρέλαιο,το ντεκόρ στο μπαρ καλάμια,και μια μυρωδία που ποτέ δεν ξεχνίεται,από καπνό υγρασία και φτήνα αρώματα που δωρίζουν στα κορίτσια οι ερωτόκριτοι από τα βαπόρια.Ο λοστρόμος να χτυπίεται στην πίστα βάζωντας όλη του την τέχνη σε ένα βαρύ ζεμπέκικο και ο Μιχάλης να με ρωτάει επίμμονα εάν φαίνεται στο δαχτυλό του το σημάδι από την βέρα που έχει βγάλει καθώς περιμένει την Jannet.Τι να του πεις?Μια βδομάδα τον είχα επάνω στην βαρδιόλα με το χέρι επίμονα στον ήλιο για να σβήσει το μοιραίο σημάδι,δεν φαίνεται του είπα.Και εγώ στις σκέψεις μου,πως δέθηκα,πως τους αγάπησα,πως μοίραζομαι πράγματα που σε άλλες συνθήκες ούτε καν θα πρόσεχα.Πως θα παρηγορήσω τον μαρκόνη που στα 56 του,βρήκε τον έρωτα σε μια εργάτρια που σκουπίζει ολήμερίς το λιμάνι,και μεθαύριο θα την αφήσει.Με ρωτάνε καμμιά φορά γιατί οι ναυτικοί είμσστε έτσι,δεν ξέρω.Αυτό που σίγουρα ξέρω είναι ότι η θάλασσα είναι ο πιό ιερός εξομολόγος,αυτός που βγάζει τα πράγματα κατευθείαν απ΄την ψυχή χωρίς φτιασίδια και δήθεν.

----------


## anton

> Buenaventura Κολομβία μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80.Ένα λιμάνι σε πλήρη παρακμή.Μουσικές,ρυθμοί,γεύσεις ,μυρωδιές όλα ανάκατα.Παντού έντονη η
> μυρωδιά της υγρασίας και του ποταμού και μια πόλη παραδομένη στην φτώχεια και τα πάθη της.Τα βράδια μουσική δυνατά,ένα μίγμα περίεργο cumbia και vallenato και από πάνω ο Juan Gabriel  να τραγουδάει με πάθος την querida.Ένα ρούμι σκέτο πετρέλαιο,το ντεκόρ στο μπαρ καλάμια,και μια μυρωδία που ποτέ δεν ξεχνίεται,από καπνό υγρασία και φτήνα αρώματα που δωρίζουν στα κορίτσια οι ερωτόκριτοι από τα βαπόρια.Ο λοστρόμος να χτυπίεται στην πίστα βάζωντας όλη του την τέχνη σε ένα βαρύ ζεμπέκικο και ο Μιχάλης να με ρωτάει επίμμονα εάν φαίνεται στο δαχτυλό του το σημάδι από την βέρα που έχει βγάλει καθώς περιμένει την Jannet.Τι να του πεις?Μια βδομάδα τον είχα επάνω στην βαρδιόλα με το χέρι επίμονα στον ήλιο για να σβήσει το μοιραίο σημάδι,δεν φαίνεται του είπα.Και εγώ στις σκέψεις μου,πως δέθηκα,πως τους αγάπησα,πως μοίραζομαι πράγματα που σε άλλες συνθήκες ούτε καν θα πρόσεχα.Πως θα παρηγορήσω τον μαρκόνη που στα 56 του,βρήκε τον έρωτα σε μια εργάτρια που σκουπίζει ολήμερίς το λιμάνι,και μεθαύριο θα την αφήσει.Με ρωτάνε καμμιά φορά γιατί οι ναυτικοί είμσστε έτσι,δεν ξέρω.Αυτό που σίγουρα ξέρω είναι ότι η θάλασσα είναι ο πιό ιερός εξομολόγος,αυτός που βγάζει τα πράγματα κατευθείαν απ΄την ψυχή χωρίς φτιασίδια και δήθεν.



Πολύ καλό Λεοπόλδο. Μου θύμισες το Juan Gabriel και πήγα στο youtube
και το άκουσα. Θυμάσε κάποιον άλλο αρτίστα εκείνης της εποχής; Θυμάμαι
jose jose, roberto carlos, τις ντίβες μεξικάνες, και τους κλασικούς trio los panchos klp.-

----------


## leopoldo4

Εκείνη την εποχή φίλε Αnton μεσουρανούσαν επίσης η Rocio Durcal,Camilo Sesto,Jose Luis Perales,Daniela Romo και άλλοι πολλοί.

----------


## Marian

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα! Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, το βρήκα τυχαία ψάχνοντας κάτι στο ίντερνετ... Δεν είμαι ναυτικός, αλλά είναι ναυτικός ο φίλος μου...  :Smile: 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να τον ακολουθήσω σε κάποιο απ' τα ταξίδια του και γι' αυτό θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω που μοιράζεστε τις εμπειρίες σας μαζί μας... Με έχετε συγκινήσει απίστευτα και έστω και νοερά αισθάνομαι κάποιες στιγμές σαν να μπαίνω για λίγο σε αυτό το κομμάτι της ζωής του που περνάει μακριά απ' όλους εμάς...
Αυτό που έχω να πω για τους ναυτικούς είναι ότι τους θαυμάζω για τις εμπειρίες τους, για τη δύναμή τους και πάνω απ' όλα για τον ξεχωριστό χαρακτήρα που τους φτιάχνει η θάλασσα...
Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία ακόμα περισσότερες ιστορίες... :Wink:

----------


## kostastzo

καλωσορισες στην παρεα μας marian

----------


## kostastzo

*Πολλες φορες η ζωη σου φαινεται τοσο γλυκεια,τοσο ωραια που σε κανει να ζεις ένα ονειρο, όμως το ονειρο μπορει να το δεχτει η πικρα, η απογοητευση,η λαχταρα ο πονος, λες και είναι μοιραιο.*
*Ζουσα σε μια επαρχιακη πολη,ηταν λιγες ημερες που ειχα ξεμπαρκαρη, η ζωη κυλουσε ηρεμα χωρις σκοτουρες αλλωστε ηθελα να ξεκουραστω να καλμαρουν λιγο τα νευρα υστερα από αρκετους μηνες ταξιδια πανω στον υγρο στιβο.*
*Όλα αρχισαν όταν συναντηθηκα με ένα φιλο και συναδελφο που προτεινε να παμε μια εκδρομη στο χωριο του.Την άλλη μερα πρωι πρωι ξεκινησαμε,η διαδρομη ηταν ευχαριστη,οι δρομοι σαν πελωρια φιδια απλωνοταν μπροστα μας,τα πουλια αφθονα τραγουδουσαν το μαγικο εκεινο πρωινο του σεπτεβρη, το αυτοκινητο μας προχωρουσε αργα και εφερνα στην μνημη μου αλλα εξωτικα τοπια οπου ειχα παει, τιποτα όμως δεν με διαγερνε εντονωτερο από τα τοπια της μικρης μας πατριδας.Αληθεια ! ποσο ωραιος είναι για τον καθενα μας ο τοπος που γεννηθηκε!. Φανηκε μια πινακιδα, ο μιχαλης,ετσι ηταν το ονομα του φιλου μου,μου εδειξε με το δακτυλο ποιο δρομο επροκειτο να παρουμε .Δυο κοριτσια φανηκαν μπροστα μας γνωστες στο φιλο μου,μπηκαν προθυμα στο αυτοκινητο για να τις παρουμε μεχρι το χωριο,ακολουθησαν οι απαραιτητες συστασεις και ξεκινησαμε ,η λιζα η κοπελα που καθησε δειλα δειλα διπλα μου φαινοταν σαν τρομαγμενο αγριμι,τρομαξε όταν εγω θελησα να πιασω κουβεντα και απαντουσε μα μια λεξη και προσπαθουσε να στριμωχθει περισσοτερο στη θεση της και ετσι δεν ξαναμιλησα, αυτή, σκεπτομουν είναι αγριοκατσικο και ισως τωρα να με βριζει `η να τα εχει βαλει με την φιλεναδα της που δεχτηκε πρωτη να ερθει μαζι μας, προσπαθησα να αφοσιωθω στην φλυαρη βικυ που ειχε πιασει το κουτσομπολιο με τον φιλο μου για τα νεα του χωριου….δεν μπορεσα όμως! Καμαρωνα με κλεφτες ματιες αυτό το παραξενο κοριτσι! ,ηταν μια ζωντανη κουκλα , μια θεα του ολυμπου!.Φθασαμε στο χωριο μας αποχαιρετισαν , τα ματια μου όμως δεν θελησαν να φυγουν από αυτό το στολιδι την λιζα. Πηγαμε στο καφενειο καθησαμε και γυρω-γυρω μαζευτηκαν φιλοι και συγγενεις του μιχαλη,πιναμε λεγαμε ιστοριες,τα κατορθωματα και τους κινδυνους που περασαμε οσπου ξαφνικα ειδα την λιζα που ηρθε και καθησε σε μια γωνια και με κοιταζε με ένα επιμονο βλεμμα,τοτε αρχισε ενας εσωτερικος πολεμος μεσα μου,ηθελα να της μιλησω,να της πω την αισθανομουν εκεινη την στιγμη,αλλα πως.? Πηρα ένα χαρτι,ετσι ισως μπορεσω να της μ ιλησω ,σκεπτομουν,καθως εγραφα….[σε περιμενο στο σπιτι του μιχαλη] αφησα το σημειωμα να πεσει στα ποδια μου,σε λιγο φυγαμε.Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε αυτή την αγωνια μεχρι να ερθει το βραδυ που ηρθε,ο φιλος μου προσπαθησε και τα καταφερε να μεινομαι μονοι,καθησαμε αρκετη ωρα κουβεντιαζοντας,ταιριαζαμε,χωρισαμε αργοτερα αφου δωσαμε ραντεβου για την άλλη μερα,ξανασυναντηθηκαμε, μια ,δυο τρεις φορες,σιγα σιγα η αγαπη φουντωσε στις καρδιες μας.Μετα από σχετικα λιγο καιρο δεν μπορουσαμε να το κρατησουμε μυστικο πηγα μαζι με τον φιλο μου στον πατερα της, ξαφνιαστηκε! `η. μπορει και να το περιμενε δωσαμε λογο αρχικα θα αραβωνιαζομασταν αργοτερα,ζουσαμε ενα ονειρο,μοιραζομασταν τις χαρες της ζωης,αλλα επρεπε να φυγω! Να γυρισω στη θελασσα , υπομονη της ελεγα λιγο καιρο θα λειψω και θα ερθω παλι κοντα σου.Οταν παρακαλεσε τον πατερα της να με συνοδεψει μεχρι τον πειραια για να δει και τον αδελφο της που εμενε μονιμα στην αθηνα για να επιστρεψει πριν τις γιορτες δεν της το αρνηθηκε και ετσι φυγαμε αγκαλια,ευτυχισμενοι, αλλα η ευτυχια χαθηκε σε ένα βραδυ…Ηταν 8 Δεκεμβριου ο ουρανος συνεφιασμενος η θαλασσα μουγκρισε,φυσουσε αερας διαβολεμενος ταξιδευαμε σιγα σιγα η τρικυμια δεν μας αφηνε να μπουμε στο λιμανι,καπου στην βορεια αφρικη,…Τις πρωινες ωρες της επομενης μερας ξυπνωντας ακουσα ένα συναδελφο που ελεγε ότι βουλιαξε το «Ηρακλειο»με παρα πολλα θυματα!.Αργοτερα στο καπνιστηριο το ναυγαγιο ειχε γινει το φλεγον θεμα,ο καιρος ειχε καλμαρει λιγο,μπηκαμε στο λιμανι.Στο καπνιστηριο με βρηκε μετα δυο μερες ο ασυρματιστης του πλοιου,ενας ηλικιωμενος που η θαλασσα,ειχε κανει τα χαρακτηριστικα του τοσο σκληρα,μου ελεγε για το ναυαγιο, δεν μπορεσε όμως να μου κρυψει μια ανησυχια,σαν να ηθελε κατι να πει και προσπαθουσε να βρει λογια…..παιρνοντας σοβαρο υφος μου εδωσε ένα τηλεγραφημα λεγοντας μου,»ηταν ατυχημα παιδι μου όμως οι ανδρες εχουν ψυχραιμια………το μυαλο μου πηγε αμεσως σ΄’ αυτή, ενώ τα χερια μου ετρεμαν διαβασα……»λιζα εχαθη στο ναυαγιο ηρακλειου’’… τα χερια μου αρχισαν να τρεμουν περισσοτερο,η καρδια μου σφικτηκε,τα ματια μου αρχισαν να θολενουν…όχι…όχι δεν είναι δυνατον φωναξα ψεματα,ψεματα και την φωνη μου την επνιξε το κλαμα,κτυπιωμουν,κτυπουσα παντου,επεσα κατω,δεν ξερω τι εγινε μετα δεν θυμαμαι…ενας συναδελφος μου ειπε ότι λιποθυμησα. Όταν ξυπνησα γυρω μου ολοι με κοιταζαν με λυπη,εγω όμως ειχα χασει ότι αγαπημενο ειχα στη ζωη μου σ’ αυτό το τραγικο ναυαγιο,σκεπτομουν ότι θα ηθελα να ημουν και εγω κοντα της και αν πνιγομασταν να ειμαστε μαζι εκει στα βαθεια νερα της φαλκονερας,Οσο και αν προσπαθησα να ξεχασω,αν και εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια,δεν μπορω,ζω και ταξιδευω πολύ , με την ελπιδα καποια μερα σε ένα παρομοιο περιστατικο να βρεθω κοντα της, περιμενε αγγελε μου.*

----------


## anton

> *Πολλες φορες η ζωη σου φαινεται τοσο γλυκεια,τοσο ωραια που σε κανει να ζεις ένα ονειρο, όμως το ονειρο μπορει να το δεχτει η πικρα, η απογοητευση,η λαχταρα ο πονος, λες και είναι μοιραιο.*
> *Ζουσα σε μια επαρχιακη πολη,ηταν λιγες ημερες που ειχα ξεμπαρκαρη, η ζωη κυλουσε ηρεμα χωρις σκοτουρες αλλωστε ηθελα να ξεκουραστω να καλμαρουν λιγο τα νευρα υστερα από αρκετους μηνες ταξιδια πανω στον υγρο στιβο.*
> *Όλα αρχισαν όταν συναντηθηκα με ένα φιλο και συναδελφο που προτεινε να παμε μια εκδρομη στο χωριο του.Την άλλη μερα πρωι πρωι ξεκινησαμε,η διαδρομη ηταν ευχαριστη,οι δρομοι σαν πελωρια φιδια απλωνοταν μπροστα μας,τα πουλια αφθονα τραγουδουσαν το μαγικο εκεινο πρωινο του σεπτεβρη, το αυτοκινητο μας προχωρουσε αργα και εφερνα στην μνημη μου αλλα εξωτικα τοπια οπου ειχα παει, τιποτα όμως δεν με διαγερνε εντονωτερο από τα τοπια της μικρης μας πατριδας.Αληθεια ! ποσο ωραιος είναι για τον καθενα μας ο τοπος που γεννηθηκε!. Φανηκε μια πινακιδα, ο μιχαλης,ετσι ηταν το ονομα του φιλου μου,μου εδειξε με το δακτυλο ποιο δρομο επροκειτο να παρουμε .Δυο κοριτσια φανηκαν μπροστα μας γνωστες στο φιλο μου,μπηκαν προθυμα στο αυτοκινητο για να τις παρουμε μεχρι το χωριο,ακολουθησαν οι απαραιτητες συστασεις και ξεκινησαμε ,η λιζα η κοπελα που καθησε δειλα δειλα διπλα μου φαινοταν σαν τρομαγμενο αγριμι,τρομαξε όταν εγω θελησα να πιασω κουβεντα και απαντουσε μα μια λεξη και προσπαθουσε να στριμωχθει περισσοτερο στη θεση της και ετσι δεν ξαναμιλησα, αυτή, σκεπτομουν είναι αγριοκατσικο και ισως τωρα να με βριζει `η να τα εχει βαλει με την φιλεναδα της που δεχτηκε πρωτη να ερθει μαζι μας, προσπαθησα να αφοσιωθω στην φλυαρη βικυ που ειχε πιασει το κουτσομπολιο με τον φιλο μου για τα νεα του χωριου….δεν μπορεσα όμως! Καμαρωνα με κλεφτες ματιες αυτό το παραξενο κοριτσι! ,ηταν μια ζωντανη κουκλα , μια θεα του ολυμπου!.Φθασαμε στο χωριο μας αποχαιρετισαν , τα ματια μου όμως δεν θελησαν να φυγουν από αυτό το στολιδι την λιζα. Πηγαμε στο καφενειο καθησαμε και γυρω-γυρω μαζευτηκαν φιλοι και συγγενεις του μιχαλη,πιναμε λεγαμε ιστοριες,τα κατορθωματα και τους κινδυνους που περασαμε οσπου ξαφνικα ειδα την λιζα που ηρθε και καθησε σε μια γωνια και με κοιταζε με ένα επιμονο βλεμμα,τοτε αρχισε ενας εσωτερικος πολεμος μεσα μου,ηθελα να της μιλησω,να της πω την αισθανομουν εκεινη την στιγμη,αλλα πως.? Πηρα ένα χαρτι,ετσι ισως μπορεσω να της μ ιλησω ,σκεπτομουν,καθως εγραφα….[σε περιμενο στο σπιτι του μιχαλη] αφησα το σημειωμα να πεσει στα ποδια μου,σε λιγο φυγαμε.Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε αυτή την αγωνια μεχρι να ερθει το βραδυ που ηρθε,ο φιλος μου προσπαθησε και τα καταφερε να μεινομαι μονοι,καθησαμε αρκετη ωρα κουβεντιαζοντας,ταιριαζαμε,χωρισαμε αργοτερα αφου δωσαμε ραντεβου για την άλλη μερα,ξανασυναντηθηκαμε, μια ,δυο τρεις φορες,σιγα σιγα η αγαπη φουντωσε στις καρδιες μας.Μετα από σχετικα λιγο καιρο δεν μπορουσαμε να το κρατησουμε μυστικο πηγα μαζι με τον φιλο μου στον πατερα της, ξαφνιαστηκε! `η. μπορει και να το περιμενε δωσαμε λογο αρχικα θα αραβωνιαζομασταν αργοτερα,ζουσαμε ενα ονειρο,μοιραζομασταν τις χαρες της ζωης,αλλα επρεπε να φυγω! Να γυρισω στη θελασσα , υπομονη της ελεγα λιγο καιρο θα λειψω και θα ερθω παλι κοντα σου.Οταν παρακαλεσε τον πατερα της να με συνοδεψει μεχρι τον πειραια για να δει και τον αδελφο της που εμενε μονιμα στην αθηνα για να επιστρεψει πριν τις γιορτες δεν της το αρνηθηκε και ετσι φυγαμε αγκαλια,ευτυχισμενοι, αλλα η ευτυχια χαθηκε σε ένα βραδυ…Ηταν 8 Δεκεμβριου ο ουρανος συνεφιασμενος η θαλασσα μουγκρισε,φυσουσε αερας διαβολεμενος ταξιδευαμε σιγα σιγα η τρικυμια δεν μας αφηνε να μπουμε στο λιμανι,καπου στην βορεια αφρικη,…Τις πρωινες ωρες της επομενης μερας ξυπνωντας ακουσα ένα συναδελφο που ελεγε ότι βουλιαξε το «Ηρακλειο»με παρα πολλα θυματα!.Αργοτερα στο καπνιστηριο το ναυγαγιο ειχε γινει το φλεγον θεμα,ο καιρος ειχε καλμαρει λιγο,μπηκαμε στο λιμανι.Στο καπνιστηριο με βρηκε μετα δυο μερες ο ασυρματιστης του πλοιου,ενας ηλικιωμενος που η θαλασσα,ειχε κανει τα χαρακτηριστικα του τοσο σκληρα,μου ελεγε για το ναυαγιο, δεν μπορεσε όμως να μου κρυψει μια ανησυχια,σαν να ηθελε κατι να πει και προσπαθουσε να βρει λογια…..παιρνοντας σοβαρο υφος μου εδωσε ένα τηλεγραφημα λεγοντας μου,»ηταν ατυχημα παιδι μου όμως οι ανδρες εχουν ψυχραιμια………το μυαλο μου πηγε αμεσως σ΄Ά αυτή, ενώ τα χερια μου ετρεμαν διαβασα……»λιζα εχαθη στο ναυαγιο ηρακλειουΆΆ… τα χερια μου αρχισαν να τρεμουν περισσοτερο,η καρδια μου σφικτηκε,τα ματια μου αρχισαν να θολενουν…όχι…όχι δεν είναι δυνατον φωναξα ψεματα,ψεματα και την φωνη μου την επνιξε το κλαμα,κτυπιωμουν,κτυπουσα παντου,επεσα κατω,δεν ξερω τι εγινε μετα δεν θυμαμαι…ενας συναδελφος μου ειπε ότι λιποθυμησα. Όταν ξυπνησα γυρω μου ολοι με κοιταζαν με λυπη,εγω όμως ειχα χασει ότι αγαπημενο ειχα στη ζωη μου σΆ αυτό το τραγικο ναυαγιο,σκεπτομουν ότι θα ηθελα να ημουν και εγω κοντα της και αν πνιγομασταν να ειμαστε μαζι εκει στα βαθεια νερα της φαλκονερας,Οσο και αν προσπαθησα να ξεχασω,αν και εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια,δεν μπορω,ζω και ταξιδευω πολύ , με την ελπιδα καποια μερα σε ένα παρομοιο περιστατικο να βρεθω κοντα της, περιμενε αγγελε μου.*



Πολύ θλιβερό περιστατικό. Μπράβο που τη θυμάσαι. Η δημοσίευση της ιστορίας είναι ένα καλό μνημόσυνο για χάρι της.

----------


## Manolishaf

πράγματι είναι πολύ θλιβερή ιστορία που αποδεικνύει το πόσο σκλήρη μπορεί να γίνει η θάλασσα μαζί μας

----------


## Natsios

Ψάχνοντας κάτι άσχετο στο internet έπεσα κατά τύχη στην παρακάτω ιστορία ενώς πραγματικού ναυτικού μιας άλλης εποχής. Έμεινα κάγκελο! Γνήσιοι ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ διάλογοι απο θαλασσοδαρμένους ναυτικούς που σε ταξιδεύουν σε ασύλληπτες εικόνες και εποχές. Δεν μπορουσα να μην τη μοιραστώ μαζί σας και πείτε μου, πόσες εικόνες περασαν απο το μυαλό σας και πόσα συναισθήματα  

Quote
Μπήκαν διπλές βάρδιες, ξύπνησε κι ο βατσιμάνης. , 
Βγήκαμε στην κουβέρτα. , 
- ¶ντε παιδιά να τελειώνουμε. , 
- Φέρτε τον γκάη της μπίγας από δεξιά και 
στερεώστε τον εκεί, στη μάπα του παραπέτου... Εντάξει;... , 
Βίρα τώρα, να 'ρθει η μπίγα στη μέση του κουβουσιού... , 
Πιάστε και δύο φτυάρια και χαπιάρετε λίγο το φορτίο, να μπουν τα μετζανιά... , 
- Εντάξει είναι η μπίγα, βάλτε βόλτες στο κοτσανέλο... , 
- Πιάστε τώρα την αμερικάνα, να η βέτα της, και βίρα να φέρουμε την αριστερή μπίγα πάνω από τα μετζανιά... , 
- Ωραία... βόλτες στο κοτσανέλο... Φέρμα τώρα και τον αριστερό γκάη... Να πιάσει κάποιος ένα σκουπάκι και να σκουπίσει γύρω-γύρω το κουβούσι, να καθαρίσει καλά τις χούφτες. , 
- ¶ντε τώρα, πηγαίνετε δύο στα βίντζια... Φέρτε το σαμπάνι και κοτσάρετέ το στο γάντζο... , 
- Βίρα τα μπόσικα... Εντάξει, βιδώστε τις άκρες του σαμπανιού στο μπίμι και βίρα το αριστερό σιγά-σιγά... Κράτει... , 
- Βίρα το δεξί και μάϊνα το αριστερό, να 'ρθει το  μπίμι στο κέντρο του κουβουσιού... Εντάξει... Μάινα ιμπάντο το αριστερό... Σιγά-σιγά μάϊνα το δεξί... Πιάστε δυο το μετζανί και ζυγίστε το πάνω  απ' τις χούφτες... Μάϊνα σιγά-σιγά, μπήκε; Ο.Κ. Μάϊνα ιμπάντο... Ξεβιδώστε το σαμπάνι και πάμε για το άλλο. , 
Από μια άποψη καλύτερα που φεύγαμε, Τέσσερα μερόνυχτα είχαμε να πέσουμε στο κρεβάτι. Με τις  γαλότσες και τον επενδύτη, ξαπλώναμε πάνω στο κάρβουνο, κάνα - δυο ώρες. Stand - by μόνιμα, πότε για να βάλουμε τα μετζανιά στους κουραδόρους, πότε για να μετακινήσουμε το καράβι 10 - 15 μέτρα μπρός - πίσω.  
Μπήκαν λοιπόν στην θέση τους και τα τελευταία μετζανιά. Το ίδιο και οι μπουκαπόρτες. Τοποθετήθηκαν, τεζαρίστηκαν και σφηνώθηκαν και οι μουσαμάδες, μπλέχτηκαν και τα σχοινιά για σιγουριά. , 
Μαζεύτηκαν τα ματζαπλιά. Κι ο μαραγκός, με τον μπουρσά στο χέρι και τις κιμωλίες του, ξανα τσεκάρισε τις σεντίνες. 
Κατέβηκαν και οι μπίγες  στους στάντηδές τους, λίγο λάσκα τα ποδάρια και , φέρμα οι ρονάρηδες στην μάπα κάτω στην κουβέρτα, για ασφάλεια της μπίγας, αλλά και για να , 
φερμάρουν οι μπαστέκες. Κι έτοιμοι πλέον, περιμέναμε τον πιλότο. ,
- Πλώρα, πρύμα, ήρθε ο πιλότος. Οι εντολές και οι απαντήσεις κοφτές, σύντομες, σαν ριπές. 
- Τραβείχτε μέσα τον γκανγκουέη και βάλτε τη σκάλα του πιλότου από αριστερά, ένα μέτρο πάνω από το νερό. , 
- Παιδιά, μαζέψτε τις ποντικιέρες. , 
- Πλώρα/πρύμα, μόλα όλα εκτός από το σπρίνγκ, το μπρέστ, και ένα λογκάδο. , 
- Όχι έτσι τα μπόσικα μωρέ, κάνει βερίνες. Κι όχι πολλές βόλτες στα κεφαλάρια, θα kαβαλήσουν. , 
- Γέφυρα όλα μέσα, εκτός από σπρίνγκ-μπρέστ λογκάδο. , 
- Πλώρη/πρύμη έρχονται τα ρυμουλκά. Δέστε τα, η πλώρη στο κοράκι, η πρύμη στη μάσκα. 
- Ρίχτε ένα βιλάϊ στο ρυμουλκό να πάρουμε τη  μπαρούμα. Περάστε την από το όκιο και βίρα να  πιάσουμε το σύρμα. , 
...Εντάξει... Η γάσα στην μπίντα... , 
- Γέφυρα, ρυμουλκά δεμένα. , 
- Πλώρη / πρύμη μόλα λογκάδο και μπρέστ. , 
- Γέφυρα είμαστε μόνο στο σπρίνγκ. , 
- Μολάτε και το σπρίνγκ... , 
- Γέφυρα όλα μέσα... , 
- Πλώρη, κομπλάρετε τη μπόμπα, βίρα την καδένα  και χτυπάτε τα κλειδιά. , 
Όλοι οι κάβοι λοιπόν μέσα, πάνω και η άγκυρα. Τα  ρυμουλκά τραβούν το καράβι προς την έξοδο. , Οι κάβοι, οι μπότσοι, τα βιλάγια, θα κατεβαίνανε , στο καμπούνι και στο κάσαρο. Οι ρούμποι θα  ασφαλίζονταν με τις πεταλούδες. Όλα τα κινητά , καλά μποτσαρισμένα. , 
Οι πόρτες των μαγαζιών ασφαλισμένες με τις  πεταλούδες. , 
Στα κάτω φινιστρίνια του καθρέπτη, θα μπαίνανε  ασφάλειες. Και μόλις έφευγε και ο πιλότος, μέσα  και η σκάλα του και FULLAWAY. Στα γρήγορα ο  μαραγκός θα ασφαλίσει τις καδένες με τους  γρύλους, θα φράξει τα όκια του στρίτζου με  λινάτσες και τσιμέντο, πριν αρχίσουν τα τσιμαρόλια. , 
Να ανοιχτούμε και λίγο, να ρίξουμε την παρκέτα, για να βλέπουμε την ταχύτητά μας, 7-8 μίλια, 6-7 , μέσος όρος του ταξιδιού. , 
Περίοδος 1954-55. Τα ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα υπο τυπώδη. (Ένας εξάντας, μια μαγνητική πυξίδα). , 
¶ρα χρειαζόντουσαν μάτια στη γέφυρα. Ο σκάπουλος λοιπόν στο φτερό, στη βαρδιόλα. Και σε  περίπτωση ομίχλης στο καμπούνι να σημαίνει την καμπάνα ή στην κόφα, στο πλωρηό άλμπουρο, οπτήρας. 
Κουρασμένοι, σκονισμένοι, ιδρωμένοι, , ένα καλό μπάνιο χρειαζόταν. Μα κι' αυτό , υποτυπώδες. Ο μόνος εξοπλισμός των λουτρών , πληρώματος ήταν ένας μπάγκος και μια ατμο σωλήνα, ανοιχτή στο ένα άκρο και κυρτωμένη , προς τα κάτω. Για να μπαίνει μέσα στο νερό του  μπουγέλου, οπότε ανοίγοντας τον ατμοδιακόπτη , να το ζεσταίνει. , 
Για νερό, έπρεπε να πάμε στο μεσαίο  accommodation, εκεί πρωτοείδαμε το θαύμα της  
νέας τεχνολογίας, τη χειραντλία. Και γεμίζαμε το  μπουγέλο μας για να σαπουνιστούμε  και το  δανεικό του συγκάτοικου για ξέβγαλμα. , 
Καπνιστήριο, δεσπέντζα, ψυγεία; ¶γνωστα. Μια  τραπεζαρία, αυτό όλο κι όλο. Κι ένας αλουές, μ' ένα πάσο προς την κουζίνα, που διασχίζοντάς  τον, ο Μήτσος ο Καλαμισιάνος, ο μπόσης, φώναζε, κρατώντας το άδειο πιάτο του: , 
--Βάλε μάστορα ποσότητα και όχι ποιότητα. , 
Σωστόν. Για να τα βγάλουμε πέρα με τις μπίγες, , 
με τα μετζανιά, με τα συρματόσχοινα, με τους , 
κάβους, δεν χρειαζόμασταν φιλετάκι ή καπνιστό , 
σολωμό. Ποσότητα χρειαζόμασταν. , 
Β.Μ. , 

Unquote

H ιστορία είναι γραμμένη στο φιλο 12 του ΔΙΜΗΝΙΑΙΟΥ ΕΝΤΥΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑΚΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΩΝ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΩΝ "Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ" . Υπογράφει ο Β.Μ.
Πόσες ιστορίες μπορείτε να ακούσετε από αυτόν τον ανθρωπο?

----------


## Eng

Φίλε μου..
Εγραψες...
Μπας και χρειαζεται να πως και τιποτ' αλλο???

----------


## kyma202

> ...Και πάντα σε πρώτη ζήτηση στην καμπίνα


ω ρε φιλε τι μου θυμισες!!! Αυτο το ραδιοφωνακι το ειχε φερει ο συγχωρεμενος ο πατερας μου, μηχανικος τοτε, δν ξερω καν απο ποιο μερος, κ το εχουμε ακομα... :Smile: ))

----------


## kyma202

Ειχαμε φυγει απο Λισαβονα επιστρεφοντας στον Πειραια μεσω Μαλτας με το κοντεινερ της Costamare  που εκανα το εξαμηνο της σχολης, ειμασταν επανω στην emergency generator  οταν ξαφνικα μας φωναζουν απο την γεφυρα, μεγαλος σεισμος στην Αθηνα...ηταν ο σεισμος του '99... Μεσα στον χαμο κ δυστυχως στις ζωες που χαθηκαν, ακομα τοτε δν γνωριζαμε κατι, ακουμε μια συνομιλια απο το Hellas Radio, ειχε τηλεφωνησει καποιος ναυτικος στην γυναικα του στην Αθηνα για να δει τι γινετε...Κ θυμηθηκα το σκηνικο αυτο απο την ιστορια με το τηλεφωνο κ τα " ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ" που ειχε αυτη η συνομιλια, καποια στιγμη κ ενω ειχε τον λογο ο ναυτικος , στην Αθηνα εκανε καποιο μετασεισμο, με αποτελεσμα η γυναικα να μιλαει "πανω" στον αντρα της προσπαθωντας να του το  κλεισει γιατι εβγενε απο το σπιτι αλλα μεχρι να φτασει η φωνη της αυτος μιλουσε ακομα...Το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτος να μιλαει, αυτη να εχει φυγει και ο αδρας της περιμενε να του απαντησει...Εκεινη την στιγμη ειχε πλακα για εμας που ακουγαμε σαν τριτοι...

----------


## Natsios

> Ειχαμε φυγει απο Λισαβονα επιστρεφοντας στον Πειραια μεσω Μαλτας με το κοντεινερ της Costamare  που εκανα το εξαμηνο της σχολης, ειμασταν επανω στην emergency generator  οταν ξαφνικα μας φωναζουν απο την γεφυρα, μεγαλος σεισμος στην Αθηνα...ηταν ο σεισμος του '99... Μεσα στον χαμο κ δυστυχως στις ζωες που χαθηκαν, ακομα τοτε δν γνωριζαμε κατι, ακουμε μια συνομιλια απο το Hellas Radio, ειχε τηλεφωνησει καποιος ναυτικος στην γυναικα του στην Αθηνα για να δει τι γινετε...Κ θυμηθηκα το σκηνικο αυτο απο την ιστορια με το τηλεφωνο κ τα " ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ" που ειχε αυτη η συνομιλια, καποια στιγμη κ ενω ειχε τον λογο ο ναυτικος , στην Αθηνα εκανε καποιο μετασεισμο, με αποτελεσμα η γυναικα να μιλαει "πανω" στον αντρα της προσπαθωντας να του το  κλεισει γιατι εβγενε απο το σπιτι αλλα μεχρι να φτασει η φωνη της αυτος μιλουσε ακομα...Το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτος να μιλαει, αυτη να εχει φυγει και ο αδρας της περιμενε να του απαντησει...Εκεινη την στιγμη ειχε πλακα για εμας που ακουγαμε σαν τριτοι...


Δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα να προσπαθεις απεγνωσμενα να μαθεις απο κει που εισαι αν ολοι ειναι καλα πισω στο σπιτι μετα την ειδηση οτι κατι συμβαινει...

----------


## kyma202

Στο συγκεκριμενο βεβαια εφταιγε ο συναδελφος γιατι ειχε πιασει την μπαρλα κ δεν σταματουσε...αλλα κ παλι ειναι σωστο αυτο που λες...Κ θυμισου οτι τις πρωτες ωρες δεν λειτουργουσαν και τα κινητα ε...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

Η ιστορια του φιλου Νατσιου <<ΒΑΛΕ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ>> που ως γραφει αναφερεται στην περιοδο 1954-1955 ,μου θυμισε με την ιδια ακριβως περιγραφη που την εζησα ως Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος τοτε ,το 1983 τον Ιανουαριο στην Νεα Υορκη .
  Σπατζαμέντο με το τζενερελάδικο HELLENIC PIONEER ,πανω απο  ενα 12ωρο μεχρι να τελειωσει και το lashing στο deck με γρυλλους και συρματοσχοινα τα ΡΕΟ που πηγαιναμε μαζι με αλλο πολεμικο υλικο στην Βυρητο στον πολεμο τοτε.Ειχε κρυο ολη νυχτα (-13) C εγραφε το θερμομετρο στην βαρδιολα της γεφυρας και βαζαμε εφημεριδες μεσα απο τα ρουχα οσα και να φορουσαμε (επρεπε και να μπορεις να δουλεψεις) , γιατι κοβουν το κρυο.Ηταν ενα κρυο απο εκεινο που περονιαζει και τρυπαει την σαρκα και στο τελευταιο 6ωρο θυμαμαι καθε 45 '  ο Γραμματικος μας επαιρνε μεσα για τσιγαρο και λιγο ζεστασια.Τα χρονια εκεινα δεν νοειτο καπνισμα την ωρα της δουλειας  αλλωστε,και με αυτη την δικαιολογια δηθεν ,ο καλος καπταν-Τριανταφυλλλος απο την Λιχαδα μας αφηνε και καλα για ενα τσιγαρο, αλλα στ'αληθεια για να ζεσταθει λιγο το κοκκαλακι μας και να μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε. Επρεπε να τελειωσει το Lashing στο deck για να φυγει το καραβι,γιατι ειχε 9αρι εξω στον ωκεανο.Τελειωσαμε 6 το πρωι και φυγαμε για απεναντι,το κυμα οπως χτυπαγε στα μπαλονια του ντοκου το 1/3 εμενε παγος απανω του και λιγο λιγο τα μπαλονια ειχαν γινει τριπλα παρουσιαζοντας ενα αστειο θεαμα..Εκτος απο τραπεζαρια ,καπνιστηρια που υπηρχαν και αντι για μπουκαπορτες ειχαμε Magregors επανω,και  πορτες στον κουραδορο ολη η υπολοιπη περιγραφη στην ιστορια του φιλου Νατσιου ειναι ολοιδια με εκεινο το βραδυ του 1983.Και 8 ναυτες στην κουβερτα,τοτε θελαν χερια τα βαπορια στην κουβερτα ,σημερα τα ριχνουμε διπλα με joystick.Με πηγε πισω και με εκανε παλι 19 ετων! Βαπορι κατασκευης του 1962 με διπλες ποστες ,ρεφορτσα,γκαιδες στα χερια ,αμερικανες, ποδαρια και ολα τα σχετικα .Φορτηγοποσταλι που πηραμε και επιβατες μαλιστα σ'εκεινο το ταξιδι,απο την Ν.Υορκη,εναν αμερικανο 25χρονο και ενα ζευγαρι καποιας ηλικιας γυρω στα 60.Επειτα πιασαμε πρωτα Καζαμπλανκα (οπου βγαλαμε το Tallop)απ'οτι θυμαμαι kai οπου κατεβηκε το ζευγαρι ,μετα Βυρηττο ,επειτα ο μικρος κατεβηκε Κυπρο και τελος Πειραια τελικη εκφ/ση και  πηγε για σκραπ.
 Νασαι καλα φιλε που μου ξεθαψες μνημες της νιοτης ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

> Η ιστορια του φιλου Νατσιου <<ΒΑΛΕ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ>> που ως γραφει αναφερεται στην περιοδο 1954-1955 ,μου θυμισε με την ιδια ακριβως περιγραφη που την εζησα ως Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος τοτε ,το 1983 τον Ιανουαριο στην Νεα Υορκη .
>   Σπατζαμέντο με το τζενερελάδικο HELLENIC PIONEER ,πανω απο  ενα 12ωρο μεχρι να τελειωσει και το lashing στο deck με γρυλλους και συρματοσχοινα τα ΡΕΟ που πηγαιναμε μαζι με αλλο πολεμικο υλικο στην Βυρητο στον πολεμο τοτε.Ειχε κρυο ολη νυχτα (-13) C εγραφε το θερμομετρο στην βαρδιολα της γεφυρας και βαζαμε εφημεριδες μεσα απο τα ρουχα οσα και να φορουσαμε (επρεπε και να μπορεις να δουλεψεις) , γιατι κοβουν το κρυο.Ηταν ενα κρυο απο εκεινο που περονιαζει και τρυπαει την σαρκα και στο τελευταιο 6ωρο θυμαμαι καθε 45 '  ο Γραμματικος μας επαιρνε μεσα για τσιγαρο και λιγο ζεστασια.Τα χρονια εκεινα δεν νοειτο καπνισμα την ωρα της δουλειας  αλλωστε,και με αυτη την δικαιολογια δηθεν ,ο καλος καπταν-Τριανταφυλλλος απο την Λιχαδα μας αφηνε και καλα για ενα τσιγαρο, αλλα στ'αληθεια για να ζεσταθει λιγο το κοκκαλακι μας και να μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε. Επρεπε να τελειωσει το Lashing στο deck για να φυγει το καραβι,γιατι ειχε 9αρι εξω στον ωκεανο.Τελειωσαμε 6 το πρωι και φυγαμε για απεναντι,το κυμα οπως χτυπαγε στα μπαλονια του ντοκου το 1/3 εμενε παγος απανω του και λιγο λιγο τα μπαλονια ειχαν γινει τριπλα παρουσιαζοντας ενα αστειο θεαμα..Εκτος απο τραπεζαρια ,καπνιστηρια που υπηρχαν και αντι για μπουκαπορτες ειχαμε Magregors επανω,και  πορτες στον κουραδορο ολη η υπολοιπη περιγραφη στην ιστορια του φιλου Νατσιου ειναι ολοιδια με εκεινο το βραδυ του 1983.Και 8 ναυτες στην κουβερτα,τοτε θελαν χερια τα βαπορια στην κουβερτα ,σημερα τα ριχνουμε διπλα με joystick.Με πηγε πισω και με εκανε παλι 19 ετων! Βαπορι κατασκευης του 1962 με διπλες ποστες ,ρεφορτσα,γκαιδες στα χερια ,αμερικανες, ποδαρια και ολα τα σχετικα .Φορτηγοποσταλι που πηραμε και επιβατες μαλιστα σ'εκεινο το ταξιδι,απο την Ν.Υορκη,εναν αμερικανο 25χρονο και ενα ζευγαρι καποιας ηλικιας γυρω στα 60.Επειτα πιασαμε πρωτα Καζαμπλανκα (οπου βγαλαμε το Tallop)απ'οτι θυμαμαι kai οπου κατεβηκε το ζευγαρι ,μετα Βυρηττο ,επειτα ο μικρος κατεβηκε Κυπρο και τελος Πειραια τελικη εκφ/ση και  πηγε για σκραπ.
>  Νασαι καλα φιλε που μου ξεθαψες μνημες της νιοτης !


Να εισαι καλα και εσυ που μοιραστηκες τις εμπειριες σου με μας. Περιμενουμε και αλλες ιστοριες απο εκεινα τα χρονια

----------


## Apollo

> ω ρε φιλε τι μου θυμισες!!! Αυτο το ραδιοφωνακι το ειχε φερει ο συγχωρεμενος ο πατερας μου, μηχανικος τοτε, δν ξερω καν απο ποιο μερος, κ το εχουμε ακομα...))


Αυτα τα ραδιοφωνακια με κασεττα τα αγοραζαμε απο το Αντεν που σταματαγαμε για Bunkering και τα πουλαγαμε στην Ινδια η αλλο τριτοκοσμικο κρατος κι ετσι ειχαμε μερικα χρηματα παραπανω να ξοδεψουμε στο λιμανι. Ειχαν 3 σκαλες βραχεα κυματα και πιανανε Λουξεμβουργο για ροκαδικα ακουσματα. Το πρωτο τετιο ραδιοφωνακι το πηρα το '66 απο το Αντεν οταν ημουν τζοβενο, και  υπηρχε στο πατρικο μου σπιτι μεχρι και το 2007 οταν η αδελφη μου το πεταξε στα σκουπιδια επειδη "ηταν παλιο". Δεν ηξερε τι σημαινε για μενα αυτο το ραδιοφωνο. Ηταν ο συντροφος μου και μεσα στα εντοσθια του ειχε μαζεμενη την αρμυρα απο τις θαλασσες  που ταξιδεψα και τις ευωδιες απο τα τροπικα λιμανια.

----------


## Apollo

Η ιστορια σου φιλε Νατσιε με εφερε πισω 40 χρονια και κατι ψηλα οπου στο καραβι που δουλευα καναμε αυτα που περιγραφεις. Η μονη εξαιρεση ηταν το μπανιο, διοτι στο λιμπερτυ ειχαμε μια ντουζιερα για 16 ατομα, παρακαλω!! Φαινεται οτι το καραβι της ιστοριας σου θα ηταν προπολεμικο. Ευχαριστω που μου θυμισες την ορολογια της κουβερτας που εν πολλοις εχω ξεχασει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> ...Και πάντα σε πρώτη ζήτηση στην καμπίνα
> 
> 
> 
> ω ρε φιλε τι μου θυμισες!!! Αυτο το ραδιοφωνακι το ειχε φερει ο συγχωρεμενος ο πατερας μου, μηχανικος τοτε, δν ξερω καν απο ποιο μερος, κ το εχουμε ακομα...))


Το έζω κι εγώ ακόμα για τους λόγους που γράφει ο Apollo. Ήταν δημοφιλές στους ναυτικούς για τα βραχέα που έπιανε και άκουγαν κανά νέο από την Ελλάδα και κανά ελληνικό τραγούδι από τη "φωνή της Ελλάδας" .

----------


## mastrokostas

Τρία μωρά με ένα κανό, περιμένουν να τους δώσουμε κάτι να φανε ,άλλα και κάτι να πάρουν μαζί τους στην καλύβα , γι αυτούς που δεν χωρούσαν να έρθουν .
Το μικρότερο αγοράκι τσιμπά ψίχουλο –ψίχουλο το ψωμί που του έχουν δώσει και κρατά μεσ στο καπέλο , σαν να μην θέλει να τελειώσει ποτέ .
Τα παιδιά αυτά δεν μεγαλώνουν σε παιδικούς σταθμούς !Δεν φορούν επώνυμα ρούχα! Δεν παίζουν σε παιδικές χαρές !Δεν πανε καν σχολείο !
Έχουν όμως τη ίδια αθώα καρδιά όπως όλα τα παιδιά ,αλλά με μια αγωνία στην ματιά τους ,για τον αν εμείς ,θα απλώσουμε τελικά το χέρι να τους δώσουμε ένα κομμάτι ΨΩΜΙ !!
σάρωση0015.jpg
σάρωση0017.jpg

Στον καλόμου φίλο ,captain Σπύρο Πεφάνη !!!

----------


## Natsios

Α ρε Μαστροκωστα, μας τσακισες πάλι. Σε ποιο μέρος ήσασταν?

----------


## mastrokostas

Macapa στις εκβολές του Αμαζονίου !

brazil.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βλέπω συνέχεια αυτές τις φωτογραφίες του μαστρο Κώστα...
Πόσες ιστορίες μου θύμίζουν για τα παιδιά στο Κολόμπο που τα είδαν κάποτε να τρώνε γόπες από τσιγάρα. Για τα παιδιά στις Φιλιππίνες, στη Σομαλία και σε τόσα μέρη...
Να 'σαι καλά Μαστρο Κώστα

----------


## Eng

Τελικα αυτα τα παιδια εχουν σκοτώσει προ πολλού την...τρυφερη καρδια τους! Παιδια που σε κοιταν μεσα στα ματια με αυτα τα ματια τους τα τεραστια! Παιδια που δεν ζησαν το παιχνιδι και την ανεμελια.
Μαστρο Κωστα... αυτη η καρδια που εχεις ειναι χρυσαφι.. χαιρομαστε που ειμαστε τυχεροι, εστω και απο την οθονη ενος χαζοκουτιού, να την βλέπουμε και να την νιωθουμε.
Να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## anton

Γεια σας ξανά. σας εγκατέλειψα είναι η αλήθεια μετά την ιστορία που σας έγραψα. Πρέπει όμως σιγά-σιγά πρέπει να επανέλθω γιατί εδώ η παρέα φαίνεται να μου ταιριάζει μιας κι από ότι φαίνεστε είστε κι εσείς συνταξιούχοι, ή κάνω λάθος; Ο απόμαχος ναυτικός είναι ερημίτης αν δε μένει στο Πειραιά όπου μπορεί να χαζεύει την κίνηση στην Ακτή Μιαούλη πίνοντας το καφεδάκι του, με την ελπίδα να συναντήσει κάποιον να θυμηθούν τα παλιά. Εδώ όμως στη επαρχία
ερημιά..... 
δεν ξέρω αν έγραψα στη σωστή ενότητα
τα λέμε

----------


## Natsios

> Γεια σας ξανά. σας εγκατέλειψα είναι η αλήθεια μετά την ιστορία που σας έγραψα. Πρέπει όμως σιγά-σιγά πρέπει να επανέλθω γιατί εδώ η παρέα φαίνεται να μου ταιριάζει μιας κι από ότι φαίνεστε είστε κι εσείς συνταξιούχοι, ή κάνω λάθος; Ο απόμαχος ναυτικός είναι ερημίτης αν δε μένει στο Πειραιά όπου μπορεί να χαζεύει την κίνηση στην Ακτή Μιαούλη πίνοντας το καφεδάκι του, με την ελπίδα να συναντήσει κάποιον να θυμηθούν τα παλιά. Εδώ όμως στη επαρχία
> ερημιά..... 
> δεν ξέρω αν έγραψα στη σωστή ενότητα
> τα λέμε


Καλησπέρα,
Συνταξιούχοι δεν είμαστε όλοι είμαστε όμως εδώ να συζητήσουμε και να κουβεντιάσουμε. Δεν υπάρχει ερημιά εδώ, ανυπομονούμε να ακούσουμε τις ιστορίες και τις εμπειρίες σας από όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στη θάλασσα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι γιορτή για να σουβλίσουμε ένα γουρουνόπουλο σ ένα βαπόρι !
Καλή συνάδελφοι χρειάζονται , διάθεση ,κέφι ,ένα μαγνητόφωνο για μουσική , ένα βαρέλι με πάγο και μπύρες και ο Μαστροκώστας !Φυσικά εκείνη την μέρα οι επιβάτες κρεμνιόντουσαν από τα ρέλια να δουν από πού έρχονταν αυτές οι μυρωδιές .
Την ζωή πρέπει να την ζεις με χαμόγελο και διάθεση ! Διαφορετικά το χάσες το τρένο !
scan0018.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Να είσαι πάντα καλά Μαστροκώστα να μεταδίδεις αυτή τη διάθεση και το χαμόγελο με το μοναδικό σου τρόπο. Είσαι αυθεντικός άνθρωπος και είναι πολλοί τυχεροί οι ναυτικοί που ταξίδεψαν μαζί σου.

----------


## Eng

Καλά.. μιλάμε για πολύ Παλικάρι ο Μαστροκώστας...
Πάντα εσυ ξεκινουσες να δοκιμαζεις??????
Λεβεντια!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γειά σου Μαστροκώστα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Τίποτα δεν γίνεται αν δεν γίνεται συλλογική δουλειά !Απλά εγώ παρακινούσα, και μαζί με τον φίλο μου τον Α/Β μηχανικό ,στέλναμε τον μελαχρινό καθαριστή φίλο μας τον Ιλουγκα* ,στην Τζαμάικα , να φέρει 2 – 3 γουρουνόπουλα .
Την πλώρη την είχαμε φορτωμένη με κάρβουνα απο Ιταλία .Εγώ άναβα τα καρβουνά ,έδενα το γουρουνόπουλο στην σούβλα ,έβαζα ολόκληρη στερεοφωνική εγκατάσταση ,και ήμουν ο project manager στο όλο τσιμπούσι ! :Very Happy: 
Παγάκια έφερνε ο Πολωνός ψυκτικός ,τις μπύρες τις έβαζε η Πρώτος μηχανικός η ο καπετάνιος η ο Ηotel manager η τις πληρώναμε μόνοι μας !
Στο γύρισμα της σούβλα βοηθούσαν όλοι .
Υπέροχες στιγμές ,που δεν τις διοργανώναμε για να φαμε ,αλλά για να περάσουμε όλοι καλά ,και να ξεχάσουμε την μονοτονία των ταξιδιών . :Wink: 




> Καλά.. μιλάμε για πολύ Παλικάρι ο Μαστροκώστας...
> Πάντα εσυ ξεκινουσες να δοκιμαζεις??????
> Λεβεντια!!


Εδώ φίλε Γιώργο δεν δοκιμάζω ,αλλά ψήνω τα προκαταρτικά μεζεδάκια !(Λουκάνικα , κοτόπουλο παϊδάκια ,παιδάκια κτλ ). :Very Happy: 

*Στα βαπόρια συνήθως αλλάζαμε το όνομα κάποιου αν ήταν και λίγο δύσκολο να το συγκρατήσουμε .Ο συγκεκριμένος φίλος που ήταν και πολύ καλό παιδί ,τον βαπτίσαμε έτσι απο το όνομα ενός ποδοσφαιριστή του Εθνικού Πειραιώς .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Εδώ φίλε Γιώργο δεν δοκιμάζω ,αλλά ψήνω τα προκαταρτικά μεζεδάκια !(Λουκάνικα , κοτόπουλο παϊδάκια ,παιδάκια κτλ ).


Ξερεις δλδ εκ των προτέρων σε ποια κομμάτια θα την.."πέσεις"  :Very Happy: . 
Πάντως προσωπικά ξέρω πως ισχύει και στο βαπορι πως αυτος που ειναι στο ψυσιμο...χορταίνει πρώτος!!  :Very Happy: 

Να εισαι καλά Κωστή μου!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σε άλλη μια ψητοκατασταση με τον φίλο μου τον Ιλουγκα που προανέφερα ! Διότι λέμε ότι ψήναμε συχνά !Αλλιώς πως θα αντέχαμε τόση δουλειά !!

scan0007.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Αλλιώς πως θα αντέχαμε τόση δουλειά !!


Η αλήθεια ειναι πως χρειαζεται καπου καπου να υπάρχει μια αναπαυλα. Ετσι λοιπον τετοιες φορες μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε οτι ανεσεις μπορει να εχει το καθε πλοιο.. DSC00461.JPG για να κανουμε αυτο το διαφορετικο μεσα στη μονοτονια που εχει η ζωη του ναυτικου και πιστεψε με πίανουν τοπο τετοιες κινησεις.. DSC00462.JPG.

Καλοκαιρι 2007 απο Santos - Nigbo

----------


## senlac

*ΜΙΑ AΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ....* 



*ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΝΙΣΤΗΣ
ΣΕ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ
ΠΟΥ ΒΥΘΙΖΕΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟ!
ΕΝΑΣ ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΑΝΘΙΖΕΙ
ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΗ ΡΩΣΙΑ
**
*



*του Χάρη Εφτανησιώτη*


*Πολεμικός πρόλογος*

*Το 1942 η Ελλληνική ναυτιλία θρήνησε τις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες σε εμπορικά πλοία, στη Μάχη του Ατλαντικού!
Τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια του Ναυάρχου Κάρλ Ντένιτς βυθίσανε, στους πρώτους 6 μήνες, 311 Συμμαχικά πλοία στον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό. Οι απώλειες προβλημάτισαν τους Συμμάχους. Δοκιμάσανε μεμονωμένες μεταφορές με ασυνόδευτα πλοία, με επιτυχία αλλά, τον Δεκέμβριο του 1942 οι μεγάλες νηοπομπές ξανάρχισαν, γιατί οι Ρώσοι είχαν άμεση ανάγκη από πολεμικό υλικό.
Οι ελληνικές απώλειες αφήσανε ξέμπαρκους πολλούς ναυτικούς μας στο Λονδίνο και τη Νέα Υόρκη. Η νηολόγησή τους σε ξένα πλοία ήτανε δύσκολη. Για την ξένη γλώσσα, την αλλιώτικη τροφοδοσία και τις διαφορετικές συνθήκες εργασίας.
Ο Σπυρογιώργης Βρυωνάτος ήταν ασυρματιστής, με χόμπυ τις ξένες γλώσσες. Ετρωγε κρέας με μηλόσαλτσα και μακαρόνια με κανέλλα κι έτσι μπαρκάρησε άνετα σε λίμπερτυ με αμερικάνικη σημαία.
Τα λίμπερτυ είχαν εκτόπισμα 14.257 τόννους, πέντε αμπάρια, ταχύτητα - φορτωμένα- 11 κόμβους, εξοπλισμένα με πυροβόλο και αντιαεροπορικά.*


Με τον Σπύρο, γίναμε φίλοι το 1980 σε μια κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο, με το πλοίο «AQUARIUS». Ένα βράδυ στην Πόλη, σε ψαροταβέρνα στο Μπουγιούκντερε, μου διηγήθηκε την παρακάτω πολεμική του ιστορία.

Το λίμπερτυ βυθίζει γερμανικό υποβρύχιο!

Η νηοπομπή ξεκίνησε από Χάλιφαξ με πορεία Βόρειο Ατλαντικό κι έφτασε κάτω από την Ισλανδία. Στις 15 μοίρες φύγανε τα’ αμερικάνικα πολεμικά συνοδείας και τα σκατζάρανε συμμαχικά από την Ευρώπη.
Μια νύχτα ξυπνήσαμε από εκρήξεις, συναγερμό και βόμβες βυθού. Τα πλοία σκορπίσανε κι εμείς διαταχτήκαμε να βοηθήσουμε τορπιλισμένο Ολλανδέζικο, φορτηγό. Ενας ακίνητος στόχος κοντά σε λαμπαδιασμένο πλοίο!
Μαζέψαμε ναυαγούς από βάρκες, σχεδίες και τα παγωμένα νερά του Ατάντικού. Δεν πήραμε χαμπάρι το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο, που μας έστειλε δύο τορπίλες από 800 μέτρα περίπου. Αυτές με ταχύτητα 12 περίπου κόμβους, θέλανε 3 με 5 λεπτά για να μας πετύχουν. Ο γερμανός κυβερνήτης, σίγουρος, δεν περίμενε να δεί τις εκρήξεις στο περισκόπιό του! Διέταξε ανάδυση, σε θέση μάχης! Τον ενδιέφερε να κινηματογραφήσει το θέαμα, να μάθει ονόματα και εθνικότητα πλοίων και τα φορτία μας, πούχε στείλει στον πάτο της θάλασσας!
Το γερμανικό σενάριο μετά τον τορπιλλισμό ήτανε ίδιο. Θα ζητούσαν με τηλεβόα να πλησιάσουν οι βάρκες με τον καπετάνιο και του άλλους ναυαγούς.
Ετσι έγινε στις 13 Μαρτίου 1944 όταν το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο U-852 πολυβόλησε και εγκατέλειψε τους ναυαγούς του «ΠΗΛΕΑ» στον αχανή Ατλαντικό. Ο καπετάν Λυώσης κι άλλοι ναυτικοί περάσανε 36 μέρες πείνας και ταλαιπωρίας, μέσα σε βάρκα, μέχρι να σωθούνε. Ο Λυώσης όμως, ήτανε παρών στη Δίκη της Νυρεμβέργης, όταν ο ύπαρχος Βίλχεμ καταδικάστηκε σε θάνατο και εκτελέστηκε σαν εγκληματίας πολέμου.
Εμάς όμως φίλε μου, μας βόηθησε η Παναγιά κι ο Αη Νικόλας! Την ώρα που ξεκίνησαν οι γερμανικές τορπίλες, την ίδια ώρα κατά τύχη, ο καπετάνιος διέταξε : «full speed ahead!» και το πλοίο μας προχώρησε. Οι τορπίλες τους περάσανε μακρυά πό την πρύμη μας και χάθηκαν!
Ελα όμως, που ένας πυροβολητής μας με τα κυάλια του, πήρε χαμπάρι τον πυργίσκο του υποβρυχίου μόλις ξενέριζε! Σκόπευσε με το πυροβόλο των 40mm και τούριξε.
Μεγάλη τόλμη να τα βάλουμε με κανόνι των 88mm αλλά δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση.
Η δεύτερη οβίδα μας έσκασε στον πυργίσκο με πάταγο. Οι σκιές, που προσπάθησαν να τρέξουν στο κατάστρωμα προς το πυροβόλο, δέχτηκαν εκατοντάδες σφαίρες, από τα τετράηχα πομ-πομ της πρύμης και το πολυβόλο μας.
Στην τρίτη κανονιά μας το υποβρύχιο τραντάχθηκε συθέμελα. Ακούστηκε η σειρήνα για κατάδυση!
Ο προβολέας μας, όταν φώτισε το υποβρύχιο, έδειξε όρθια την πρύμη του, έξω από τη θάλασσα, να βυθίζεται.
Πανηγυρίσαμε σα μικρά παιδιά. Ανέφερα στον κομοντόρο της νηοπομπής με κωδικοποιημένο σήμα την επιτυχία μας. Μας έδωσε εντολή να συνεχίσουμε μοναχοί μας. Ν΄αποφύγουμε επανασύνδεση με τη νηοπομπή, μήπως μας ακολουθούσε άλλο γερμανικό υποβρύχιο.
Συνεχίσαμε πορεία στον Αρκτικό Κύκλο παραλλάζοντας Νορβηγικές ακτογραμμές. Ξέχασα να σου πώ ότι, ο κομοντόρος επιβεβαίωσε βύθιση υποβρυχίου, γιατί αεροπλάνο από τη βάση της Ισλανδίας ραπορτάρησε κηλίδα πετρελαίου και πέντε νεκρούς γερμανούς ναύτες, που τους κρατούσαν στην επιφάνεια τα σωσίβιά τους.
Είχαμε μπεί πια στη Θάλασσα Μπάρεντς. Ενα πρωϊνό ακούσαμε βόμβο αεροπλάνου!
Η αερομαχία μας έλειπε Χριστουγεννιάτικα! φώναξε ο συνάδελφός μου.
Βλέπεις η Αγια ημέρα είχε ξεχαστεί στον ωκεανό κι είχε καταντήσει μια απλή ημερομηνία…
Ευτυχώς, τα μεγάφωνα του πλοίου μας πληροφόρησαν πως τα αεροπλάνα ήτανε συμμαχικά, ρώσικα καταδιωκτικά!
Σε λίγο περάσανε από πάνω μας κι οι αεροπόροι μας χαιρέτησαν.
Στον όρμο Kislaya μπήκε ο ρώσος πιλότος Σεργκέϊ. Μαζύ του ξεσκόνισα τα ρώσικά μου. Το 1939 είχα μείνει τρεις ολόκληρους μήνες στην Οντέσα.
Στην ανατολική πλευρά του ποταμού Κόλα, 45 χλμ μακρυά από την ανοικτή θάλασσα, μπήκαμε στο λιμάνι Μούρμανσκ. Εχει το προνόμιο, όλο το χρόνο, να είναι ελεύθερο από πάγους, γιατί το Βορειοανατολικό ρεύμα φέρνει, μέχρι λίγο παρακάτω, ζεσταμένα νερά!
Μια κοπέλα με καταπράσινα μάτια
Είμαστε προπομποί της μεγάλης νηοπομπής, που ερχότανε πίσωθέ μας. Είχαμε φέρει πολύτιμο φορτίο. Αυτοκίνητα «Τζέϊμς» για μεταφορές στρατού και φαρμακευτικό υλικό.
Μόλις πρατιγάραμε, μπήκανε γελαστοί στρατιωτικοί και πολιτικοί αξιωματούχοι, ενώ στ΄αμπάρια περάσανε σκυθρωποί στρατιώτες κι εργάτες.
Με τις ρώσικες γνώσεις μου έγινα βοηθός - δραγουμάνος του «γραμματικού». Μ΄εμπιστεύτηκε να χειρίζομαι μικροπροβλήματα. Μέσα στα διάφορα, φρόντισα κι έναν επιστάτη, πούχε χτυπήσει στο χέρι.
Παρ΄όλη τη μακριά χλαίνη και το καλπάκι, καταλάβα πως ήτανε γυναίκα!
- Νί νούζνα! (= Δεν πρέπει) μούλεγε και φοβότανε να μ΄ακολουθήσει στο φαρμακείο. Μίλησα στον Ρώσο αξιωματικό που συνεργαζόμουνα.
- Ταβάρις, σλούτσαϋ, ράνα, σκοράγια πόμας, απτιέκα (= Σύντροφε, ατύχημα, πληγή, πρώτες βοήθειες, φαρμακείο). Είδε το ματωμένο χέρι της και την διέταξε νάρθει μαζί μου.Στη διαδρομή της είπα “να μη φοβάται. Ημουν Ελληνας, “κριστιάν ορτοντόξ”, με λέγανε Σπύρο, κι είχα ζήσει μήνες στην Οντέσα. Ηξερα να της φερθώ χωρίς να κινδυνέψει”. Η κοπέλα απέφυγε να με κοιτάξει.
Το Hospital στο πλοίο μας ήταν φίσκα με ναυαγούς τραυματίες από το Ολλανδέζικο. Περιμένανε μεταφορά σε Νοσοκομείο.
Ο νοσοκόμος είδε το τραύμα της. Μούδωσε επιδέσμους και φάρμακα να την περιποιηθώ στην καμπίνα μου. Επειδή τη βρήκε αδύνατη, τηλεφώνησε στη δεσπέτζα να της φέρουν ένα μεγάλο σάντουϊτς και μια κόκα.
Στη ζεστασιά της καμπίνας μου φλογίστηκαν τα μάγουλά της και τα καταπράσινα μάτια της μου δείξαν εμπιστοσύνη. Της πρόσφερα την κόκα και το σάντουϊτς.
Αριγιάτβανα απετίτα (=καλή όρεξη) της είπα.
Τόλμησε κι άρχισε να τρώει με γρήγορες μπουκιές.
Από το Hospital μούστειλαν επιστολόχαρτο με το σήμα του Ερυθρού Σταυρού. Εγραψα με τη γραφομηχανή μου, ότι το τραύμα της χρειαζότανε δύο αλλαγές. Από κάτω το μετέφρασα στα ρώσικα.
- Κακ τιμπιά ζαβούτ; (= πώς σε λένε :Wink:  τη ρώτησα
- Tόνια Λαζάροβα, μου απάντησε μασουλώντας.
Εγραψα από πάνω τ΄όνομά της με κεφαλαία. Από κάτω έβαλα ονόματα, τίτλους κι υπογραφές.
Της εξήγησα το κείμενο. Φεύγοντας, ξεθάρεψε και μούσφιξε το χέρι.
- Μπαλσόγια σπασίμπα Σπύρο (= πολύ σ΄ευχαριστώ Σπύρο)
- Ντα ζάφτρα Τόνια (= αύριο Τόνια) της απάντησα.
Περάσαμε από το Hospital. O νοσοκόμος έβαλε υπογραφή και σφραγίδες. Της δώσαμε το χαρτί στα χέρια της.
Ένα μολυβένιο σταυρουδάκι στη Ρωσία!
Τ’ άλλο πρωϊνό έβαλα μια φωνή στο χώρο εργασίας της:
- Τόνια Λαζάροβα, ράνια παβιάσκα, απτιέκα! (= Τόνια Λαζάροβα, πληγή, επίδεση, φαρμακείο)
- Ταβάρις Αντώνια, με διόρθωσε σοβαρά, ο φίλος Ρώσος αξιωματικός.
Στη ζεστή καμπίνα μου της είπα να βγάλει καλπάκι και σουρτούκο.
Υπάκουσε, αφού κλείδωσε την πόρτα. Τα μαλλιά της ήτανε κατάξανθα. Ιδια χρυσαφένια!
Γεύτηκε το πλούσιο μπρέκφαστ, που είχα ετοιμάσει. Δοκίμαζε τα διάφορα, χαρούμενη, σα μικρό παιδί.
Τη ρώτησα τι ήθελε να της έχω αύριο. Μούπε πως είχε πάρει πολλά από μένα. Φεύγοντας με φίλησε θερμά στα δυό μάγουλα κι εγώ της το αναταπέδωσα.
- Ντασβιτάνιγια, Σπύρο!
- Ντα ζάφτρα, Τόνια!
Τη νύχτα δεν έκλεισα μάτι. Σκεφτόμουνα με τι θα την έκανα ευτυχισμένη. Θα΄τανε η στερνή μας συνάντηση. Για τα πράσινα μάτια της Τόνιας είχα ξεχάσει τον Πόλεμο! Τότε κατάλαβα πως ήμουνα τρελλά ερωτευμένος.
Τ΄άλλο πρωϊνό στην καμπίνα μου είπε πως της είχανε πάρει το γράμμα. Η υπηρεσία της είχε τελειώσει Μετά την επίδεση θάφευγε για το σπίτι της. Όταν βεβαιώθηκε πως η πόρτα ήτανε καλά κλειδωμένη, γέμισε δυό ποτήρια με Τζιν, που τα βρήκε στο μπαράκι μου, και μούδωσε το ένα:
- Nα κάνουνε Νοβάβα Γκόντα. Σνόβιμ γκόντομ, Σπύρο! (= Είναι παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς. Eυτυχισμένος ο καινούριος χρόνος, Σπύρο! )
Τσουγκρίσαμε τα ποτήρια, ήπιαμε και με φίλησε με θέρμη στα χείλια.
Τότε την άρπαξα στην αγκαλιά μου κι άρχισα τα φιλιά και να της λέω πως ήτανε η γυναίκα της ζωής μου, πως ήθελα να την παντρευτώ, πως θα την περίμενα μετά τον πόλεμο, κι άλλα που δεν τα θυμάμαι!
Από τα μάτια της Τόνιας μου τρέχανε δάκρυα κι από τη συγκίνησή της δεν μπορούσε ν΄αρθρώσει λέξη.
Κάποτε μούκλεισε το στόμα με την παλάμη της.
- Κι εγώ σ΄αγαπώ Σπύρο μου και θέλω να σου δώσω το δώρο μου! Τόχε φυλαγμένο πολλά χρόνια η μητέρα μου.
Από κρυφή της τσέπη έβγαλε ένα μικρό μολυβένιο σταυρουδάκι, πούχε ανάγλυφα χοντροφιαγμένο τον Σταυρωμένο Χριστό. Το φίλησε και τόβαλε μέσα στη φούχτα μου. Νόμισα πως κρατούσα μια ψυχή ανθρώπινη.
- Να το φοράς πάντα. Θα σε προστατεύει.
Εβγαλα κι εγώ από το λαιμό μου το βαφτιστικό χρυσό σταυρό μου με την καδένα του. Τον πέρασα στο λαιμό της κι έκρυψα καλά, προσεκτικά, την αλυσίδα. Υστερα κούμπωσα το γιακά της φόρμας της.
Η Τόνια με φίλησε ώρα πολλή και μού είπε:
- Θα σ΄αγαπώ πάντα και θα το φοράω σ΄όλη μου τη ζωή.
Με πήρε από το χέρι και μ΄οδήγησε στο κρεβάτι μου.
- Θέλω να γίνω γυναίκα σου Σπύρο, είπε κι άρχισε να γδύνεται.
Κάποια στιγμή σηκώθηκα πρώτος και της έφερα το δίσκο με το μπρέκφαστ. Ετρωγε, κι εγώ της χάϊδευα τα μαλλιά και τη φιλούσα στο λαιμό, στα χέρια, όπου έβρισκα.
Στερνά, της έδωσα ένα φάκελλο. – Τι έχει; με ρώτησε.
- Ντιέγκι (=χρήματα). Μην τα αρνηθείς Τόνια, της είπα. Θέλω η γυναίκα μου να ζήσει τις δύσκολες ημέρες του πολέμου μέχρι να τελειώσουν και να ζήσουμε μαζύ.
Της είχα μονά, πεντοδόλλαρα, δεκάρικα, πενηντάρικα, κατοστάρικα. Κάπου δυόμισυ χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Της έδωσα μικρή φωτογραφία μου με πολιτικά κι ένα χαρτάκι με τ΄όνομά μου, διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνα στην Αμερική. Τα πήρε και τάκρυψε.
Αρνήθηκε να μου δώσει την διεύθυνσή της στο Μούρμανσκ.
- Εγώ θα σε βρώ όπου κι αν είσαι. Μη με ψάξεις ποτέ. Θα με χάσεις. Θα με στείλουνε στη Σιβηρία μαζί με τη μάνα μου!
» Ντύθηκε και με φίλησε πολλές φορές.
- Στσιατλιβάβα πουτί, άντρα μου Σπύρο (= Καλό ταξίδι)
- Ντα φστριέτσι, γυναίκα μου Τόνια (= Καλή αντάμωση)
Τη συνόδεψα στο Hospital κι από κεί μέχρι τη σκάλα. Εφυγε χωρίς να κοιτάξει πίσω της… Σ΄ένα πέτσινο κορδόνι πέρασα το σταυρουδάκι και το κρέμασα στο λαιμό μου.
Η υπόσχεση της Τόνιας τηρήθηκε
Στην επιστροφή μας, μόνο αδέσποτες νάρκες συναντήσαμε!
Ξεμπαρκάρισα στη Νέα Υόρκη κι έμεινα στα ξαδέλφια μου. Γίναμε ήρωες με τη βύθιση του γερμανικού υποβρυχίου! Η περιπέτειά μας γυρίστηκε το 1943 ταινία στο Χόλυγουντ με τίτλο Νηοπομπή στο Μούρμανσκ». Πρωταγωνιστής, ο Χάμφρεϋ Μπόγκαρτ! Στο χολυγουντιανό σενάριο, το λίμπερτυ εμβόλισε με τέχνασμα το υποβρύχιο και στη διαδρομή έριξε και δυό γερμανικά αεροπλάνα!
Ολοι πληροφορήθηκαν τον έρωτά μου με τη Ρωσίδα, αλλά δεν τόλμησα ποτέ να φτάσω στην πρεσβεία της, γιατί γνώριζα πως το ενδιαφέρον μου για την Τόνια, θα σήμαινε γι αυτήν συνεργασία με τον εχθρό!
Όταν έληξε ο Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος περίμενα νέα της. Ζούσα πάντοτε στο ίδιο σπίτι στη Νέα Υόρκη κι είχα επιχειρήσεις με τα ξαδέλφια μου. Τα χρόνια περνούσαν αλλά εγώ ζούσα με τις ελπίδες μου.
Στα 42 μου χρόνια, παντρεύτηκα την Ευγενία μου, μακρυνή ανηψιά της θείας μου. Ηταν αυτή που μου παραστάθηκε στις μάταιες προσπάθειές μου να επικοινωνήσω με την Τόνια μου. Από τότε, ζούμε πολύ αγαπημένα, μ΄έναν καϋμό, που δεν αποκτήσαμε παιδί!
Ξαφνικά, το 1979, ύστερα από 37 χρόνια, έφτασε από τη Μόσχα, ένα κουτάκι! Αποστολέας, η Λουντμίλα Λαζάρεβα, χωρίς διεύθυνση. Στο συνοδευτικό σημείωμα έγραφε πως εκτελούσε τη στερνή επιθυμία της μητέρας της, Τόνιας, να επιστρέψει το αναμηνστικό δώρο στον Σύμμαχο, που της είχε σώσει τη ζωή στον Πόλεμο! Το κείμενο ήτανε γραμμένο στα ρώσικα.
Η Τόνια μου λοιπόν κράτησε το λόγο της! Φορούσε το σταυρό μου σ΄όλη της τη ζωή. Στο τέλος με βρήκε, αλλά η ίδια ήτανε νεκρή…
Αναλογίστηκα με τι κόπους και κίνδυνο, η κόρη της πέρασε ένα θρησκευτικό σύμβολο από τη Μόσχα στη Νέα Υόρκη, την εποχή του Ψυχρού Πολέμου. Φαίνεται πως θα γνώριζε όλα τα συμβάντα στο Μούρμανσκ από τη μητέρα της.
Γνώρισα λήψη, στο Κεντρικό Ταχυδρομείο της Μόσχας, στο όνομα της Λουντμίλας Λαζάροβα, με ρωσικό κείμενο, που επαινούσε τη μητέρα της για την αφοσίωσή της στο κόμμα και τη Ρωσία. Ημουνα προσεκτικός και δεν ήθελα το αθώο κορίτσι να έχει κάποια περιπέτεια.
Ανοιξε το πουκάμισό του. Στη χρυσή καδένα κρεμότανε ο σταυρός του και το μολυβένιο σταυρουδάκι.
Γεγονότα που ξεπερνάνε τη φαντασία
Mε τους Βρυωνάτους διατήρησα επαφή, γιατί κάθε δυό χρόνια ερχότανε και ζούσανε στη Κεφαλονιά το καλοκαίρι. Ελεγε πάντοτε στην Ευγενία πως, όταν πεθάνει, ήθελε να φέρει τα κόκκαλά του να τα θάψει στο κοιμητήριο του χωριού του.
Το 1988 στη Νέα Υόρκη, ο Σπύρος μας άφησε χρόνους.
Τρία χρόνια αργότερα πήρα τηλεφώνημα της Ευγενίας. Μου ζητούσε χιλιάδες συγνώμες για τη σιωπή της. Μούπε πως ήθελε πολλές ώρες για να μου διηγηθεί τα γεγονότα και τα τρεχάματα!
- Ελα στο Ανατολικό Αεροδρόμιο να μας παραλάβεις. Σου έχω έκπληξη.
Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ με ποιο γνωστό μου ερχότανε. Σκέφτηκα πως είχαν περάσει τρία χρόνια και θάφερνε τα κόκκαλα του μακαρίτη, που ήθελε να θαφτεί στο χωριό του.
Στο αεροδρόμιο ήρθε η Ευγενία, αγκαλιασμένη με μιαν άγνωστη γυναίκα. Θάτανε 40 ως 45 χρονώ με αθλητική κορμοστασιά.
Όταν πλησίασε, χαμογελαστή, ξεχώρισα τα ξανθά μαλλιά της και τα πράσινα μάτια της! Της έτεινα το χέρι μου:
- Είσαι η Λουντμίλα Λαζάρεβα! Της είπα στα ρώσικα.
Εμεινε έκπληκτη, αλλά μου το ανταπέδωσε:
- Eίμαι η Λουντμίλα Βρυωνάτου! Απάντησε ελληνικά.
Σ΄όλη τη διαδρομή μέχρι την Κεφαλονιά έμαθα με λεπτομέρειες την ιστορία τους.
Η Τόνια έμεινε έγκυος από το Σπύρο! Κατάφερε, ξοδεύοντας πολλά δολλάρια, να περάσει την κόρη της παιδί ήρωα, γείτονά της, στρατιώτη, που σκοτώθηκε στον Πόλεμο. Τη μεγάλωσε μαζί με τη γιαγιά της.
Η Λουντμίλα ασχολήθηκε με την ενόργανη γυμναστική. Μήπως κατάφερνε να πάει με τη ρώσικη ομάδα στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Σκοπός της, να στείλει προφορικό μήνυμα στην Αμερική, στον πατέρα της. Το 1960, ήτανε 17 χρονών. Εχασε τη συμμετοχή της στη Ρώμη, για δυό θέσεις. Το 1964, για τους Ολυμπιακούς στο Τόκυο, 21 χρονών, ήλθε τέταρτη στο άλμα εις ύψος και προκρίθηκαν τρείς…
Η Τόνια δεν παντρεύτηκε. Ούτε κι η κόρη της. Ζούσαν με την ελπίδα να συναντήσουν το Σπύρο, μέχρι που η Τόνια έσβυσε το 1979. Η Λουντμίλα εργαζότανε στο Κεντρικό Ταχυδρομείο της Μόσχας. Πήρε την απάντηση του Σπύρου και βεβαιώθηκε πως ο πατέρας της ζούσε.
Με την «περεστρόϊκα» το 1989, η Λουντμίλα έστειλε γράμμα με λεπτομέρειες στον πατέρα της. Η Ευγενία, πήρε το γράμμα και τρελλάθηκε με το παιδί του Σπύρου. Κίνησε γή και ουρανό. Ξεσήκωσε τις οργανώσεις βετεράνων του Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Κατάφερε να φέρει τη Λουντμίλα στη Νέα Υόρκη, να την υιοθετήσει κι όχι μόνο. Της βρήκε, στα 48 της χρόνια, συνομήλικο Κεφαλονίτη, γαμπρό και θα παντρευότανε.
Στην Κεφαλονιά η Λουντμίλα κάθησε πολλές ώρες στον τάφο του πατέρα της. Του μίλησε για όλα τα χρόνια, που πέρασε με τη μητέρα της, μακρυά του.
Ο Θεός την αξίωσε και σήμερα, η Λουντμίλα Βρυωνάτου έχει γυιό 15 χρονών, τον Σπύρο. Μιλάνε κι οι δυό τέλεια Ελληνικά κι έρχονται κάθε δυό χρόνια με την Ευγενία στο χωριό του πατέρα της.
Οι σταυροί κρέμονται πια στο λαιμό του νεαρού Σπύρου.
Αναρωτήθηκα πολλές φορές με τη Λουντμίλα, χωρίς απάντηση, αν μάθανε ποτέ, εκεί που βρίσκονται, ο Σπύρος κι η Τόνια, την ευτυχισμένη εξέλιξη, που είχε η ιστορία της αγάπης τους, πούχε ξεκινήσει στη Ρωσία στα δύσκολα χρόνια του περασμένου Πολέμου;


πηγή: http://thinktank-greece.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_25.html

----------


## corazon

> ¶ντε ας αναφέρω και εγώ μια ιστοριούλα του Ελλάς Ράδιο από τις κλασσικές νομίζω που λέγωνται την ώρα της σκάτζας και που την είχαν διηγηθεί και σε εμένα όταν ήμουν δόκιμος.
> Ήταν μια φορά λένε ένας που πήρε την γυναίκα για τα καθέκαστα. Αυτή προς το τέλος επίμονα όλο του έλεγε να μην ξεχάσει να στείλει και κάποια χιλιάρικα. Αυτός βέβαια το έπαιζε πως δεν ακούει και έβριζε το σήμα που δήθεν χανόταν από τα πολλά παράσιτα... Τότε ένας "αγαθός" συνάδελφος που άκουγε από άλλο πλοίο φιλοτιμήθηκε να πεταχτεί στον ασύρματο μήπως και ήταν πιο κοντά στο πλοίο και τουλάχιστον αυτόν τον άκουγε. Του είπε λοιπόν: 
> -"Έλα συνάδελφε λέει η σύζυγος να της στείλεις και 500 χιλιάρικα"
> -"Α, το άκουσες συνάδελεφε;"
> -"Ναι, ναι 500 χιλιάρικα λέει"
> -"Α, μπράβο συνάδελεφε, εσύ που το άκουσες κοίτα και να τα στείλεις τώρα..."


Χα!Χα!!! αν και πανε δυο χρονια που εγραψες αυτο το ποστ εγω τωρα το διαβαζω... ηταν η πρωτη ιστορια που μου διηγηθηκε ο αντρας μου οταν πρωτογνωριστηκαμε και του ζητουσα να μου πει καμια ιστορια... αλλα δεν την ειχε ζησει!! Πετυχημενη ομως!!!

----------


## corazon

> Να πω και εγω μια ιστορια με λιγα λογια Το 1978 δοκιμος σε ενα γκαζαδικο στη βενεζουελα στο ντοκο εκανα βαρδια με τον δευτερο 4-8 μολις τελειωσα καθωμουν στη πρυμη και κοιτουσα προς την προβλητα οταν ειδα να ερχεται απο μακρια καποιος που μου εκανε εντυπωση το βαδισματου οταν πλησιασε κατω απο το βαπορι αυτη η σκια κατι μου θυμησε και χωρις να ξερω σε ποιον μιλαω φωναξα :θειε: αμεσως μου απαντησε :ΚΩΣΤΑ:τελικα ηταν ο πατερας μου δευτερος τοτε σε ενα αλλο βαπορι στην πλωρη μας αυτο δεν μπορω να το ξεχασω εστω και αν εχουν περασει τριαντα χρονια απο τοτε


ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Δημήτρης Φάββας

> Macapa στις εκβολές του Αμαζονίου !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64526


Ξέρω τι εννοείς μαστροκώστα. Έχω ζήσει τη Βραζιλία όχι σαν ναυτικός αλλά σαν μετανάστης. 1960-1963, 1991 και 2000-2001. Είναι πολύ χειρότερα στο εσωτερικό. Και στις μεγάλες πόλεις όπως το S&atilde;o Paulo που κοιμούντε σε παράγκες κάτω από τις γέφυρες. και που δεν μπορούν να έχουν ούτε ένα κανώ.
Έχω δει να είναι πεσμένοι, εξαντλημένοι στους δρόμους, ενήλικες, να βρέχει και να παραμένουν ακίνητοι σαν νεκροί

----------


## corazon

> *Πολλες φορες η ζωη σου φαινεται τοσο γλυκεια,τοσο ωραια που σε κανει να ζεις ένα ονειρο, όμως το ονειρο μπορει να το δεχτει η πικρα, η απογοητευση,η λαχταρα ο πονος, λες και είναι μοιραιο.*
> *Ζουσα σε μια επαρχιακη πολη,ηταν λιγες ημερες που ειχα ξεμπαρκαρη, η ζωη κυλουσε ηρεμα χωρις σκοτουρες αλλωστε ηθελα να ξεκουραστω να καλμαρουν λιγο τα νευρα υστερα από αρκετους μηνες ταξιδια πανω στον υγρο στιβο.*
> *Όλα αρχισαν όταν συναντηθηκα με ένα φιλο και συναδελφο που προτεινε να παμε μια εκδρομη στο χωριο του.Την άλλη μερα πρωι πρωι ξεκινησαμε,η διαδρομη ηταν ευχαριστη,οι δρομοι σαν πελωρια φιδια απλωνοταν μπροστα μας,τα πουλια αφθονα τραγουδουσαν το μαγικο εκεινο πρωινο του σεπτεβρη, το αυτοκινητο μας προχωρουσε αργα και εφερνα στην μνημη μου αλλα εξωτικα τοπια οπου ειχα παει, τιποτα όμως δεν με διαγερνε εντονωτερο από τα τοπια της μικρης μας πατριδας.Αληθεια ! ποσο ωραιος είναι για τον καθενα μας ο τοπος που γεννηθηκε!. Φανηκε μια πινακιδα, ο μιχαλης,ετσι ηταν το ονομα του φιλου μου,μου εδειξε με το δακτυλο ποιο δρομο επροκειτο να παρουμε .Δυο κοριτσια φανηκαν μπροστα μας γνωστες στο φιλο μου,μπηκαν προθυμα στο αυτοκινητο για να τις παρουμε μεχρι το χωριο,ακολουθησαν οι απαραιτητες συστασεις και ξεκινησαμε ,η λιζα η κοπελα που καθησε δειλα δειλα διπλα μου φαινοταν σαν τρομαγμενο αγριμι,τρομαξε όταν εγω θελησα να πιασω κουβεντα και απαντουσε μα μια λεξη και προσπαθουσε να στριμωχθει περισσοτερο στη θεση της και ετσι δεν ξαναμιλησα, αυτή, σκεπτομουν είναι αγριοκατσικο και ισως τωρα να με βριζει `η να τα εχει βαλει με την φιλεναδα της που δεχτηκε πρωτη να ερθει μαζι μας, προσπαθησα να αφοσιωθω στην φλυαρη βικυ που ειχε πιασει το κουτσομπολιο με τον φιλο μου για τα νεα του χωριου….δεν μπορεσα όμως! Καμαρωνα με κλεφτες ματιες αυτό το παραξενο κοριτσι! ,ηταν μια ζωντανη κουκλα , μια θεα του ολυμπου!.Φθασαμε στο χωριο μας αποχαιρετισαν , τα ματια μου όμως δεν θελησαν να φυγουν από αυτό το στολιδι την λιζα. Πηγαμε στο καφενειο καθησαμε και γυρω-γυρω μαζευτηκαν φιλοι και συγγενεις του μιχαλη,πιναμε λεγαμε ιστοριες,τα κατορθωματα και τους κινδυνους που περασαμε οσπου ξαφνικα ειδα την λιζα που ηρθε και καθησε σε μια γωνια και με κοιταζε με ένα επιμονο βλεμμα,τοτε αρχισε ενας εσωτερικος πολεμος μεσα μου,ηθελα να της μιλησω,να της πω την αισθανομουν εκεινη την στιγμη,αλλα πως.? Πηρα ένα χαρτι,ετσι ισως μπορεσω να της μ ιλησω ,σκεπτομουν,καθως εγραφα….[σε περιμενο στο σπιτι του μιχαλη] αφησα το σημειωμα να πεσει στα ποδια μου,σε λιγο φυγαμε.Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε αυτή την αγωνια μεχρι να ερθει το βραδυ που ηρθε,ο φιλος μου προσπαθησε και τα καταφερε να μεινομαι μονοι,καθησαμε αρκετη ωρα κουβεντιαζοντας,ταιριαζαμε,χωρισαμε αργοτερα αφου δωσαμε ραντεβου για την άλλη μερα,ξανασυναντηθηκαμε, μια ,δυο τρεις φορες,σιγα σιγα η αγαπη φουντωσε στις καρδιες μας.Μετα από σχετικα λιγο καιρο δεν μπορουσαμε να το κρατησουμε μυστικο πηγα μαζι με τον φιλο μου στον πατερα της, ξαφνιαστηκε! `η. μπορει και να το περιμενε δωσαμε λογο αρχικα θα αραβωνιαζομασταν αργοτερα,ζουσαμε ενα ονειρο,μοιραζομασταν τις χαρες της ζωης,αλλα επρεπε να φυγω! Να γυρισω στη θελασσα , υπομονη της ελεγα λιγο καιρο θα λειψω και θα ερθω παλι κοντα σου.Οταν παρακαλεσε τον πατερα της να με συνοδεψει μεχρι τον πειραια για να δει και τον αδελφο της που εμενε μονιμα στην αθηνα για να επιστρεψει πριν τις γιορτες δεν της το αρνηθηκε και ετσι φυγαμε αγκαλια,ευτυχισμενοι, αλλα η ευτυχια χαθηκε σε ένα βραδυ…Ηταν 8 Δεκεμβριου ο ουρανος συνεφιασμενος η θαλασσα μουγκρισε,φυσουσε αερας διαβολεμενος ταξιδευαμε σιγα σιγα η τρικυμια δεν μας αφηνε να μπουμε στο λιμανι,καπου στην βορεια αφρικη,…Τις πρωινες ωρες της επομενης μερας ξυπνωντας ακουσα ένα συναδελφο που ελεγε ότι βουλιαξε το «Ηρακλειο»με παρα πολλα θυματα!.Αργοτερα στο καπνιστηριο το ναυγαγιο ειχε γινει το φλεγον θεμα,ο καιρος ειχε καλμαρει λιγο,μπηκαμε στο λιμανι.Στο καπνιστηριο με βρηκε μετα δυο μερες ο ασυρματιστης του πλοιου,ενας ηλικιωμενος που η θαλασσα,ειχε κανει τα χαρακτηριστικα του τοσο σκληρα,μου ελεγε για το ναυαγιο, δεν μπορεσε όμως να μου κρυψει μια ανησυχια,σαν να ηθελε κατι να πει και προσπαθουσε να βρει λογια…..παιρνοντας σοβαρο υφος μου εδωσε ένα τηλεγραφημα λεγοντας μου,»ηταν ατυχημα παιδι μου όμως οι ανδρες εχουν ψυχραιμια………το μυαλο μου πηγε αμεσως σ΄Ά αυτή, ενώ τα χερια μου ετρεμαν διαβασα……»λιζα εχαθη στο ναυαγιο ηρακλειουΆΆ… τα χερια μου αρχισαν να τρεμουν περισσοτερο,η καρδια μου σφικτηκε,τα ματια μου αρχισαν να θολενουν…όχι…όχι δεν είναι δυνατον φωναξα ψεματα,ψεματα και την φωνη μου την επνιξε το κλαμα,κτυπιωμουν,κτυπουσα παντου,επεσα κατω,δεν ξερω τι εγινε μετα δεν θυμαμαι…ενας συναδελφος μου ειπε ότι λιποθυμησα. Όταν ξυπνησα γυρω μου ολοι με κοιταζαν με λυπη,εγω όμως ειχα χασει ότι αγαπημενο ειχα στη ζωη μου σΆ αυτό το τραγικο ναυαγιο,σκεπτομουν ότι θα ηθελα να ημουν και εγω κοντα της και αν πνιγομασταν να ειμαστε μαζι εκει στα βαθεια νερα της φαλκονερας,Οσο και αν προσπαθησα να ξεχασω,αν και εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια,δεν μπορω,ζω και ταξιδευω πολύ , με την ελπιδα καποια μερα σε ένα παρομοιο περιστατικο να βρεθω κοντα της, περιμενε αγγελε μου.*


αχ,τι μου κανατε αποψε!! ειναι το πρωτο(ευχομαι και το τελευταιο) ναυαγιο για το οποιο κλαιω...ξερετε γιατι?? μου θυμισατε τις κακες σκεψεις που κανω καμια φορα για τον αντρουλη μου που πηγαινοερχεται απο ειρηνικο σε ατλαντικο... σκεφτομαι πως αν μου παθει τιποτα τι θ'απογινω εγω μετα??... κιεπειτα σκεφτομαι αν παθω κατι εγω τι θ'απογινει εκεινος??... ισως αυτα ειναι που μας κρατουν τοσο δυνατους και αγαπημενους... οχι μονο εμας αλλα και ολα τα ζευγαρια με ναυτικο... πω, πω πολυ με συγκινησατε....

----------


## φανούλα

> Η αλήθεια ειναι πως χρειαζεται καπου καπου να υπάρχει μια αναπαυλα. Ετσι λοιπον τετοιες φορες μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε οτι ανεσεις μπορει να εχει το καθε πλοιο.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69669 για να κανουμε αυτο το διαφορετικο μεσα στη μονοτονια που εχει η ζωη του ναυτικου και πιστεψε με πίανουν τοπο τετοιες κινησεις.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69670.
> 
> Καλοκαιρι 2007 απο Santos - Nigbo


Χαχαχαχα, καλά θα είχε πολύ φάση η όλη ιστορία!!! Αλλά με το Γιωργάρα boss τι περιμένεις??? Να περάσεις χάλια??? Δεν υπάρχει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!




> αχ,τι μου κανατε αποψε!! ειναι το πρωτο(ευχομαι και το τελευταιο) ναυαγιο για το οποιο κλαιω...ξερετε γιατι?? μου θυμισατε τις κακες σκεψεις που κανω καμια φορα για τον αντρουλη μου που πηγαινοερχεται απο ειρηνικο σε ατλαντικο... σκεφτομαι πως αν μου παθει τιποτα τι θ'απογινω εγω μετα??... κιεπειτα σκεφτομαι αν παθω κατι εγω τι θ'απογινει εκεινος??... ισως αυτα ειναι που μας κρατουν τοσο δυνατους και αγαπημενους... οχι μονο εμας αλλα και ολα τα ζευγαρια με ναυτικο... πω, πω πολυ με συγκινησατε....


Η κάθε ιστορία εδώ μέσα είναι μοναδική, και μας προκαλούν διάφορα συναισθήματα που δεν μπορούν να ειπωθούν με λέξεις, ακόμα κι αν δεν το έχεις ζήσει ο ίδιος......πόσο μάλλον αυτός που το έζησε!!!

----------


## AnTwNi$

> Η ιστορια του φιλου Νατσιου <<ΒΑΛΕ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ>> που ως γραφει αναφερεται στην περιοδο 1954-1955 ,μου θυμισε με την ιδια ακριβως περιγραφη που την εζησα ως Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος τοτε ,το 1983 τον Ιανουαριο στην Νεα Υορκη .
>   Σπατζαμέντο με το τζενερελάδικο HELLENIC PIONEER ,πανω απο  ενα 12ωρο μεχρι να τελειωσει και το lashing στο deck με γρυλλους και συρματοσχοινα τα ΡΕΟ που πηγαιναμε μαζι με αλλο πολεμικο υλικο στην Βυρητο στον πολεμο τοτε.Ειχε κρυο ολη νυχτα (-13) C εγραφε το θερμομετρο στην βαρδιολα της γεφυρας και βαζαμε εφημεριδες μεσα απο τα ρουχα οσα και να φορουσαμε (επρεπε και να μπορεις να δουλεψεις) , γιατι κοβουν το κρυο.Ηταν ενα κρυο απο εκεινο που περονιαζει και τρυπαει την σαρκα και στο τελευταιο 6ωρο θυμαμαι καθε 45 '  ο Γραμματικος μας επαιρνε μεσα για τσιγαρο και λιγο ζεστασια.Τα χρονια εκεινα δεν νοειτο καπνισμα την ωρα της δουλειας  αλλωστε,και με αυτη την δικαιολογια δηθεν ,ο καλος καπταν-Τριανταφυλλλος απο την Λιχαδα μας αφηνε και καλα για ενα τσιγαρο, αλλα στ'αληθεια για να ζεσταθει λιγο το κοκκαλακι μας και να μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε. Επρεπε να τελειωσει το Lashing στο deck για να φυγει το καραβι,γιατι ειχε 9αρι εξω στον ωκεανο.Τελειωσαμε 6 το πρωι και φυγαμε για απεναντι,το κυμα οπως χτυπαγε στα μπαλονια του ντοκου το 1/3 εμενε παγος απανω του και λιγο λιγο τα μπαλονια ειχαν γινει τριπλα παρουσιαζοντας ενα αστειο θεαμα..Εκτος απο τραπεζαρια ,καπνιστηρια που υπηρχαν και αντι για μπουκαπορτες ειχαμε Magregors επανω,και  πορτες στον κουραδορο ολη η υπολοιπη περιγραφη στην ιστορια του φιλου Νατσιου ειναι ολοιδια με εκεινο το βραδυ του 1983.Και 8 ναυτες στην κουβερτα,τοτε θελαν χερια τα βαπορια στην κουβερτα ,σημερα τα ριχνουμε διπλα με joystick.Με πηγε πισω και με εκανε παλι 19 ετων! Βαπορι κατασκευης του 1962 με διπλες ποστες ,ρεφορτσα,γκαιδες στα χερια ,αμερικανες, ποδαρια και ολα τα σχετικα .Φορτηγοποσταλι που πηραμε και επιβατες μαλιστα σ'εκεινο το ταξιδι,απο την Ν.Υορκη,εναν αμερικανο 25χρονο και ενα ζευγαρι καποιας ηλικιας γυρω στα 60.Επειτα πιασαμε πρωτα Καζαμπλανκα (οπου βγαλαμε το Tallop)απ'οτι θυμαμαι kai οπου κατεβηκε το ζευγαρι ,μετα Βυρηττο ,επειτα ο μικρος κατεβηκε Κυπρο και τελος Πειραια τελικη εκφ/ση και  πηγε για σκραπ.
>  Νασαι καλα φιλε που μου ξεθαψες μνημες της νιοτης !


Τριανταφυλλος?απο τη λιχαδα?0χα0χ0α0χα0χ0αχ0 ... θειος μου ειναι......τωρα εχει βγει στη συνταξη...

----------


## Eng

Καθε λαος, καθε εθνικοτητα εχει τις δικες της παραδόσεις και εορτες. Τωρα βεβαια αν καμια φορα τυχετε σε παρομοιο γεγονος σαν αυτο DSC00518.JPGτοτε... Καλο ειναι να..γελασετε με την καρδια σας!! Και βεβαια μετα την πρωινη εορτη το βραδακι επετε και συνεχεια...DSC00568.JPG

Ειναι ομορφο να ζεις σε Ηθη και Εθιμα αλλων λαων (προσωπικη αποψη), γιατι στη..διαφοροποιηση φενεται η..Ομοιγενεια και η Οικογενεια στο τελος.

----------


## corazon

> Καθε λαος, καθε εθνικοτητα εχει τις δικες της παραδόσεις και εορτες. Τωρα βεβαια αν καμια φορα τυχετε σε παρομοιο γεγονος σαν αυτο DSC00518.JPGτοτε... Καλο ειναι να..γελασετε με την καρδια σας!! Και βεβαια μετα την πρωινη εορτη το βραδακι επετε και συνεχεια...DSC00568.JPG
> 
> Ειναι ομορφο να ζεις σε Ηθη και Εθιμα αλλων λαων (προσωπικη αποψη), γιατι στη..διαφοροποιηση φενεται η..Ομοιγενεια και η Οικογενεια στο τελος.


Kαλημερα Eng!!! τι ακριβως εθιμο ειναι αυτο??? Σε ποια χρονικη περιοδο του ετους το εκαναν?? Απο ποια χωρα ειναι οι ανθρωποι αυτοι??

----------


## Eng

Καλη σου μερα *Corazon,* αυτο ειναι ενα εθιμο στην Ινδια και γινεται κοντα στα Χριστουγεννα. Δεν θυμαμαι πως το ονομαζουν στη γλωσσα τους (αυτοελειπε να ξερω και τα ινδικα.. :Very Happy: ). Ομως το σημαντικο ειναι αλλο. Το γυναικια ντυσιμο που βλεπεις εχει την εννοια της "πτωσης" του εγωισμου και κατα συνεπεια την δημιουργεια εσωτερικης ηρεμιας. Τι ειπα τωρα... Αυτο ειναι ολοκληρη κουβεντα. Αν ομως μπορεσεις να καταλαβεις τι σου εγραψα θα δεις οτι σε πολλες παραδοσεις και για διαφορους λογους γινονται παρομοια περιστατικα. Βεβαια θα πρεπει να πω πως ειναι θρησκευτικη εορτη αυτη. Εμεις στη δικη μας παραδοση το λεμε Ταπεινωση. Τεσπα δεν επεκτινομαι γιατι θα παμε μετα σε αλλο θεμα και υπαρχουν αλλοι αρμοδιοι να αναλυουν τετοια ζητηματα. 
Τωρα να σου πω τι γινεται σε αυτη τη γιορτη. Καταρχην να σου πω πως ειναι Οικογενειακη η βαση. Δλδ δεν θα δεις να γινεται σε δημοσιους χωρους τετοια εορτη ουτε και σε ολα τα μερη της Ινδιας. 
Λοιπον, ο Πατερας στην οικογενεια θα ντυσει ετσι τα αγορια μονο (και με βαψιμο κλπ) και θα τα πανε στον πιο κοντινο συγγενη τους. Εκει θα "υποχρεωθουν" να φανε στο τραπεζι χωρις να βγαλουν τα ρουχα. Με το τελος του φαγητου πηγαινουν και αλλαζουν και ξεκινανε τραγουδια, χοροι κλπ.
Αυτη ηταν η εξηγηση που μου δωσαν και αυτο εγινε πραγματικα και στο πλοιο.

----------


## corazon

> Καλη σου μερα *Corazon,* αυτο ειναι ενα εθιμο στην Ινδια και γινεται κοντα στα Χριστουγεννα. Δεν θυμαμαι πως το ονομαζουν στη γλωσσα τους (αυτοελειπε να ξερω και τα ινδικα..). Ομως το σημαντικο ειναι αλλο. Το γυναικια ντυσιμο που βλεπεις εχει την εννοια της "πτωσης" του εγωισμου και κατα συνεπεια την δημιουργεια εσωτερικης ηρεμιας. Τι ειπα τωρα... Αυτο ειναι ολοκληρη κουβεντα. Αν ομως μπορεσεις να καταλαβεις τι σου εγραψα θα δεις οτι σε πολλες παραδοσεις και για διαφορους λογους γινονται παρομοια περιστατικα. Βεβαια θα πρεπει να πω πως ειναι θρησκευτικη εορτη αυτη. Εμεις στη δικη μας παραδοση το λεμε Ταπεινωση. Τεσπα δεν επεκτινομαι γιατι θα παμε μετα σε αλλο θεμα και υπαρχουν αλλοι αρμοδιοι να αναλυουν τετοια ζητηματα. 
> Τωρα να σου πω τι γινεται σε αυτη τη γιορτη. Καταρχην να σου πω πως ειναι Οικογενειακη η βαση. Δλδ δεν θα δεις να γινεται σε δημοσιους χωρους τετοια εορτη ουτε και σε ολα τα μερη της Ινδιας. 
> Λοιπον, ο Πατερας στην οικογενεια θα ντυσει ετσι τα αγορια μονο (και με βαψιμο κλπ) και θα τα πανε στον πιο κοντινο συγγενη τους. Εκει θα "υποχρεωθουν" να φανε στο τραπεζι χωρις να βγαλουν τα ρουχα. Με το τελος του φαγητου πηγαινουν και αλλαζουν και ξεκινανε τραγουδια, χοροι κλπ.
> Αυτη ηταν η εξηγηση που μου δωσαν και αυτο εγινε πραγματικα και στο πλοιο.


Aπιστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τρελαινομαι γιαυτα!! Γενικα μου αρεσει πολυ να μαθαινω για εθιμα και παραδοσεις λαων!!! Ωρες ωρες σας ζηλευω που ειστε ναυτικοι... αντε απο του χρονου που θα παω για λιγο διαστημα με τον αντρα μου στο καραβι να δω κιεγω λιγα πραγματα απο ανθρωπους!! ειναι ολα πολυ ωραια!

----------


## fotini86

Το ψαλίδι τι ρόλο παίζει στο όλο έθιμο  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έδώ και μήνες όλο και κάτι γίνεται στο φόρουμ και μου θυμήζει μια ιστορία που έγινε πριν γεννηθώ αλλά την έχω ακύει τόσες φορές και τόσο παραστατικά που είναι σαν να την έχω ζήσει, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω κάποια πράγματα και θα μου επιτρέψετε να την μεταφέρω όπως τη θυμάμαι και με κάποια στοιχεία που βρήκα σε μια φωτοτυπία του φυλλαδίου του πατέρα μου.

8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966. Τη βραδιά που βούλιαξε το Ηράκλειον, ο πατέρας μου ήταν τρίτος μηχανικός σε ένα βαποράκι 1100 κόρων κατασκευής του 1926, που σε πρώτη ζήτηση είχαν το τσιμέντο για να κλείνουν τα κρακ. Ταξίδευαν από Βηρυτό για Πειραιά ο καιρός είχε φρεσκάρει για τα καλά οπότε ο καπετάνιος πήρε την απόφαση να ποδίσουν στο Καστελόριζο. Μπήκαν στο λιμάνι και πάνω που ετοιμάζονταν να βγουν έξω έπρπε να κατάβουν στο μηχανοστάσιο ξανά γιατή ξέσερνε η άγκυρα, είχε βρει ένα βαρέλι στο βυθό του λιμανιόυ. Αφού σιγούρεψαν το βαπόρι είπαν να βγουν έξω, στο μόλο του περίμενε κάποιος με ένα φανάρι για να τους ρωτήσει αν μπορούν να πάρουν δυο αρρώστους γιατί περίμεναν έν αντιτορπιλικό (αν θυμάμαι το Ασπίς) από τη Ρόδο αλλά αυτό αργούσε, του απάντησαν ότι μπήκαν στο λιμάνι για να μην πνιγούνε και δεν μπορούαν να φύγουν αν δεν έφτιαχνε ο καιρός. Στη ερώτηση αν υπήρχε κάπου να φάνε τους έδειξε ένα μαγαζί στο λιμάνι που ήταν μπακάλικο, καφενεία και ταβέρνα ταυτόχρονα το μόνο που είχε να τους δώσει να φάνε ήταν κάτι κονσέρβες κορνμπίφ. Στο Καστελόριζο έμαθαν για τη μεγάλη ναυτική τραγωδία που συντάραξε τη χώρα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτές τις μέρες , τι δεν θα έδινα να ήμουν Βραζιλία .Όχι απαραίτητα Ρίο .Σε οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι !Μέρες καρναβαλιού είναι αυτές ,και ο κόσμος εκεί δεν πάει για ύπνο πριν βγει ο ηλιος ! Κάθε πόλη και μια γιορτή !Μουσική παντού !ποτά ,χορός …..τα πάντα όλα που λέει και ο Αλεφαντος . Απίθανη εμπειρία ! :Wink: 
Ακούστε αυτό .Kλείστε τα μάτια και φανταστείτε 80.000 κόσμο ,κάθε ηλικίας να χορεύει σε αυτόν τον ρυθμό όλη νύχτα_!_

----------


## Mao

> Αυτές τις μέρες , τι δεν θα έδινα να ήμουν Βραζιλία .Όχι απαραίτητα Ρίο .Σε οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι !Μέρες καρναβαλιού είναι αυτές ,και ο κόσμος εκεί δεν πάει για ύπνο πριν βγει ο ηλιος ! Κάθε πόλη και μια γιορτή !Μουσική παντού !ποτά ,χορός …..τα πάντα όλα που λέει και ο Αλεφαντος . Απίθανη εμπειρία !
> Ακούστε αυτό .Kλείστε τα μάτια και φανταστείτε 80.000 κόσμο ,κάθε ηλικίας να χορεύει σε αυτόν τον ρυθμό όλη νύχτα_!_


 
Kai kana Veracruz den nomizw na se xalage mastrokosta etsi?

----------


## corazon

> Αυτές τις μέρες , τι δεν θα έδινα να ήμουν Βραζιλία .Όχι απαραίτητα Ρίο .Σε οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι !Μέρες καρναβαλιού είναι αυτές ,και ο κόσμος εκεί δεν πάει για ύπνο πριν βγει ο ηλιος ! Κάθε πόλη και μια γιορτή !Μουσική παντού !ποτά ,χορός …..τα πάντα όλα που λέει και ο Αλεφαντος . Απίθανη εμπειρία !
> Ακούστε αυτό .Kλείστε τα μάτια και φανταστείτε 80.000 κόσμο ,κάθε ηλικίας να χορεύει σε αυτόν τον ρυθμό όλη νύχτα_!_


Ωραια εμπειρια...δε λεω.. αλλα εγω δε θα ηθελα σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περιπτωση να ηταν ο αντρας μου εκει χωρις εμενα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Mad: 

( Sorry, αλλα για μας τις γυναικες οι βραζιλιανες ημιγυμνες σε ρυθμο σαμπα δεν ειναι και ο,τι πιο απολαυστικο!!! )

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο χορός ,το καρναβάλι ,και το ποδόσφαιρο ,είναι στο αίμα κάθε Βραζιλιανού και Βραζιλιάνας .Καρναβάλι γίνεται και σε πολλά νησιά της Καραϊβικής και δεν είναι αυτό που δείχνουν τα κανάλια μόνο .Είναι κουστούμια ....άρματα ....χορευτές ....χρώματα !Είναι κομμάτι της κουλτούρας αυτών των λαών !Είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες γιορτές τους ,και γι αυτό διασκεδάζουν με την ψυχή τους ,και το ευχαριστιούνται !
Και το θέμα κλείνει εδώ σας παρακαλώ!

----------


## corazon

> Ο χορός ,το καρναβάλι ,και το ποδόσφαιρο ,είναι στο αίμα κάθε Βραζιλιανού και Βραζιλιάνας .Καρναβάλι γίνεται και σε πολλά νησιά της Καραϊβικής και δεν είναι αυτό που δείχνουν τα κανάλια μόνο .Είναι κουστούμια ....άρματα ....χορευτές ....χρώματα !Είναι κομμάτι της κουλτούρας αυτών των λαών !Είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες γιορτές τους ,και γι αυτό διασκεδάζουν με την ψυχή τους ,και το ευχαριστιούνται !
> Και το θέμα κλείνει εδώ σας παρακαλώ!


Με ολο το σεβασμο που εχω στο προσωπο σας κιας μη σας γνωριζω( εχω διαβασει οσα γραφετε και σας εχω εκτιμησει) δεν ειναι λιγακι ασχημο να ειστε τοσο απολυτος και λετε να ληξει το θεμα? Και φυσικα δεν εννοω οτι θελω να το συνεχισω, αλλα γι'αυτο δε μοιραζεστε μαζι μας τις εμπειριες σας? Για να τις σχολιαζουμε? γιατι εμεις δε ταξιδευουμε σε ολο τον κοσμο και οτι ξερουμε δυστυχως η ευτυχως τα ξερουμε απο τα ΜΜΕ. Αυτα προβαλλονται και αυτα μας αποτυπωνονται! Εχετε δικιο να τα υποστηριζετε γιατι τα εχετε βιωσει με τον πιο αμεσο και μοναδικο τροπο. Καθε τοπος εχει τα εθιμα του και ολοι διασκεδαζουμε με διαφορετικο τροπο. Ισως οταν και αν ποτε στη ζωη μου βρεθω στη Βραζιλια να σας θυμηθω!!!!   :Razz: 
Προς το παρον, αρκουμαι στα πολλα και διαφορετικα ανα μερος εθιμα της Ελλαδιτσας μας!!! Αλλα δεν εχω παραπονο!!! Διασκεδαζω με την ψυχη μου και φυσικα με τους αγαπημενους μου φιλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leviathan

Σας χαιρετώ, είμαι καινουργιος αλλά θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι εκτός από το καρναβάλι πλησιάζει και η αλλαγή του χρόνου στη Κίνα στις 13/02.
Δεν είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακές οι εκδηλώσεις όπως στο Βραζιλιάνικο καρναβάλι αλλά αξο΄ζει να σημειωθεί ότι όλοι οι κινέζοι ''σκάνε'' βεγγαλικά στους δρόμους όλη τη μέρα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Βρέθηκα προχτές στην Ρόδο για δουλειές μετά απο 17 χρόνια που είχα να παω !
Στην Ρόδο ήμασταν κάθε Κυριακή με το Renaissance στο 7ημερο ταξίδι και κάθε Σαββάτο στο 4ημερο .
Μετά τον καφέ στις 10:30 και εφόσον δεν είχαμε κάτι επείγον ,ραντεβού με την κοπελιά μας στην πύλη ,και δρόμο για κάποια παραλία .Μετά ταβερνάκι και ψαράκι αναλόγως την οικονομική μας κατάσταση και το απογευματάκι πίσω στο βαπόρι ! 
Αυτό το έκανα όχι φυσικά κάθε Κυριακή ,αλλά πολύ συχνά ,για 4 χρόνια περίπου κάθε καλοκαίρι .
Στην Ρόδο κάναμε και τουρνουά ποδοσφαίρου με αλλά βαπόρια, και ποιο συχνά με το Aquarius .
Τρελάθηκα !
Συγκινήθηκα αφάνταστα !
Μου ήρθαν όλα στο μυαλό !
Αναμνήσεις χιλιάδες .Το λιμάνι !Η παλιά πόλη Το Φαληρακι !Η Καλλιθέα !
Περπατούσα ,και κοιτούσα δεξιά- αριστερά νομίζοντας ότι θα δω κάποιον απο το πλήρωμα ! 
Νόμιζα ότι ξαφνικά γύρισε ο χρόνος πίσω !
Ότι ξαναζούσα σε εκείνη την εποχή ! 
Κάποια στιγμή κτύπησε το τηλέφωνο, και κατάλαβα ότι αυτά όλα έχουν περάσει ,και ότι σήμερα δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με αυτό που ημουν τότε !  :Sad:

----------


## xotiko

> Βρέθηκα προχτές στην Ρόδο για δουλειές μετά απο 17 χρόνια που είχα να παω !
> Στην Ρόδο ήμασταν κάθε Κυριακή με το Renaissance στο 7ημερο ταξίδι και κάθε Σαββάτο στο 4ημερο .
> Μετά τον καφέ στις 10:30 και εφόσον δεν είχαμε κάτι επείγον ,ραντεβού με την κοπελιά μας στην πύλη ,και δρόμο για κάποια παραλία .Μετά ταβερνάκι και ψαράκι αναλόγως την οικονομική μας κατάσταση και το απογευματάκι πίσω στο βαπόρι ! 
> Αυτό το έκανα όχι φυσικά κάθε Κυριακή ,αλλά πολύ συχνά ,για 4 χρόνια περίπου κάθε καλοκαίρι  .
> Στην Ρόδο κάναμε και τουρνουά ποδοσφαίρου με αλλά βαπόρια, και ποιο συχνά με το Aquarius .
> Τρελάθηκα !
> Συγκινήθηκα αφάνταστα !
> Μου ήρθαν όλα στο μυαλό !
> Αναμνήσεις χιλιάδες .Το λιμάνι !Η παλιά πόλη Το Φαληρακι !Η Καλλιθέα !
> ...


Με συγχωρεις που ως ασχετη επεμβαινω,αλλα ειναι πολυ συγκινητικο αυτο που εξεφρασες και θα θελα να σου πω οτι εχεις αδικο.ΕΧΕΙΣ σχεση με ολα εκεινα.Την πιο ζεστη και τρυφερη σχεση που σε εκανε πιο πλουσιο, πιο ευαισθητο,πιο ανθρωπινο αφου η θαλασσα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως δυσκολη και σκληρη ερωμενη.

----------


## Michael

> Βρέθηκα προχτές στην Ρόδο για δουλειές μετά απο 17 χρόνια που είχα να παω !
> Στην Ρόδο ήμασταν κάθε Κυριακή με το Renaissance στο 7ημερο ταξίδι και κάθε Σαββάτο στο 4ημερο .
> Μετά τον καφέ στις 10:30 και εφόσον δεν είχαμε κάτι επείγον ,ραντεβού με την κοπελιά μας στην πύλη ,και δρόμο για κάποια παραλία .Μετά ταβερνάκι και ψαράκι αναλόγως την οικονομική μας κατάσταση και το απογευματάκι πίσω στο βαπόρι ! 
> Αυτό το έκανα όχι φυσικά κάθε Κυριακή ,αλλά πολύ συχνά ,για 4 χρόνια περίπου κάθε καλοκαίρι .
> Στην Ρόδο κάναμε και τουρνουά ποδοσφαίρου με αλλά βαπόρια, και ποιο συχνά με το Aquarius .
> Τρελάθηκα !
> Συγκινήθηκα αφάνταστα !
> Μου ήρθαν όλα στο μυαλό !
> Αναμνήσεις χιλιάδες .Το λιμάνι !Η παλιά πόλη Το Φαληρακι !Η Καλλιθέα !
> ...


Στην απίθανη περίπτωση που έχεις ακόμα σχέση με αυτήν που είσουν τότε εκεί και ήταν αυτή στο τηλέφωνο που χτύπησε τότε μην ανησύχεις...  :Wink: 
Αν όχι, πάλι δεν πειράζει, όπως έλεγε και ο Ηράκλειτος "τα πάντα ρει, ουδεν μένει και ουδεν χωρεί, δις εις τον αυτό ποταμό ουκ αν εμβαίης"...  :Cool:

----------


## Michael

Α, και κάτι άλλο, παρακαλούνται οι συνάδελφοι ναυτικοί να είναι λίγο πιο φειδωλοί στισ διηγήσεις τους για τισ εμπειρίες τους από Βραζιλίες κλπ...  
Έχω βαρεθεί κάθε φορά που μαθαίνουν ότι είμαι ναυτικός να μου λένε για ιστορίες γνωστών τους επίσης ναυτικών που του έλεγαν για τισ εμπειρίες τους από την Βραζιλίες και να περιμένουν να τους που κι εγώ... Εκτός του ότι πρεπεί να εξηγώ ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα σημαντικότερα μέρη και εμπειρίες, 'οχι τίποτα άλλο άλλα δεν έτυχε και ποτε να πάω στην Βραζιλία..!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eng

Στο λιγο χρονο που εχω ταξιδεψει εχω βρεθει σε καμποσα μερη στο κοσμο. Περασα απο την Ταϊλανδη, καποια λιμάνια περαν της ΒΚΚ με τις ντοπιες να ανεβαινουν στη πρυμνη και να στηνουν τα μαγαζακια τους, τα γλεντια και τα διαφορα αλλα που ακολουθουσαν. Μετα απεναντι στη Λατινικη Αμερικη Αργεντινη, Ορογουαη κλπ. Ξερετε ομως ποια τι ηταν αυτο που με εντυπωσιαζε πιοτερο? Η τεταρτη μερα μετα της αναχωρησης.. Στις πρωτες τρεις εβλεπες αυτο το..ανεξιχνιατο χαμογελο στο προσωπο.. τις φωνες στο καπνιστηριο και τα πειραγματα μεταξυ τους για τις "αποδόσεις" (και δεν εννοώ αυτες του στοιχιματος  :Very Happy: ). Ομως στη τεταρτη μερα προσωπα αρχιζαν να σκοτινιαζουν, τα χαμογελα δειναν τη θεση τους στις εκφρασεις αυτες που διαγραφη η θλιψη πάνω στα προσωπο. Οι κουβέντες στα καπνιστηρια επαβαν να εχουν τα προηγουμενα πειραγματα, ενα γρηγορο φαγητο, ενα τσιγαρο και μετα ειτε αμιλητοι ειτε αδιαφοροι να δουν ενα απο τα χιλιοπεγμενα DVD ή ενα απο τις καινουργιες παρτιδες που εφερα ο πρακτορας και μετα πισω απο τις κλειστες πορτες της καμπινας. 
Σε οσους λοιπον ναυτικους κι αν ρωτησετε θα σας περιγραφουν μονιμως αυτες τις ελαχιστες περιοδους χαρας, ξεγνοιασας και ισως και με καμια δυο κουταλες σαλτσιτσα. 
Ομως δεν προκειτε να σας που για τη ζωη μετα τη..τεταρτη μερα, γιατι απλα κανενας απο κει εξω δεν προκειτε να καταλαβει. Βλεπετε υπαρχει αυτη η αναστροφη ψυχολογια να θες να ακουσεις απο τον αλλον αυτο που σου λειπει. Ενας στεριανος, εντυπωσιαζεται ακουγοντας για λιμανια, ποτα, γυναικες εξωτικες γιατι απλα δεν το εχει αφου καθε μερα ζει τη ζωη του 7-15 ή 10-19. Απο την αλλη ο ναυτικος θα ηθελε - και πιστεψτε με - θα ηθελε πολυ να μιλησει για τη δικη του καθημερινοτητα. Εντυπωσιαζεται και θεωρει τυχερο αυτον που θα δει την οικογενεια του καθε βραδυ, που θα φιλησει το παιδι για καληνυχτα, που θα νιωσει το κλοτσιμα του παιδιου στη κοιλια της γυναικας του. 
Θαρειτε πως ο ναυτικος ειναι μια ζωη ανεμελη, με γυναικες πολλες και ξενυχτια? Ναι ειναι και αυτο αλλα αντιπαραβολικα ειναι σαν να παει ενας στεριανος στη Πεγκη Ζηνα. Την αλλη ζωη...κανενας απο μας τους πατώντες στερια δεν θα μπορεσει να τη φανταστει και ουτε ειμαστε ικανοι να βιωσουμε το πονο της μοναξιας. Της μοναξιας ναι.... αυτη που σε κανει να λες καθως περνας το Γιβραλταρ ή το Σουεζ.."αντε φτανω, μπηκα στη γειτονια.." και καθε βραδυ να εισαι πανω στο chart room και να ρωτας "ποσο ακομα ρε παιδια"?  
Καποτε, μια συγραφεας η Καρεν Μπλιξεν ειπε πως "Ο ανθρωπος δεν χαρακτηριζεται απο το προσωπο του αλλα απο τη μασκα που φοραει πανω απο αυτο". Αυτο ηταν και η συμβουλη του πατερα μου οταν πηγα Γυμνασιο.
Λετε να ειχε δικιο?

----------


## leodint63

Θα επιχειρήσω μία πολύ μικρή τομή στο τεράστιο θέμα το οποίο θίγει ο ENG.
Παραθέτω μία αναθεωρημένη πυραμίδα του Maslow βάσει της οποίας εξηγούνται όλα όσα αναφέρονται στο προηγούμενο post.
Στο πρώτο σκαλοπάτι της πυραμίδος η ακόμα καλύτερα στην βάση της ,παράλληλα με την ιεράρχηση βασικών αναγκών όπως της τροφής, της ζεστασιάς, του αέρα, βλέπουμε ότι επιβάλλεται να ικανοποιηθεί και η ανάγκη του sex.
Το σπουδαιότερο δε είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τον Maslow ο κάθε άνθρωπος ,στην πορεία του προς την αυτοπραγμάτωση ,πρέπει να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες κάθε βαθμίδος και εν συνεχεία να προχωρά στην κάλυψη της επόμενης. Δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε από έναν εργαζόμενο να αποτελέσει ένα υγιές μέρος μιας κοινωνικής ομάδος αν δεν έχει καλυμμένη την ανάγκη της τροφής. Στην περίπτωση δε του ναυτικού εμπορικού πλοίου ισχύουν αντίστοιχες ανάγκες.
Βασικές ανθρώπινες ανάγκες βρίσκονται στο τρίτο επίπεδο. Της στοργής, της οικογένειας, του να ανήκει κάποιος κάπου κλπ. Πως μπορούμε λοιπόν να ζητήσουμε από κάποιον να πλησιάσει τους επαγγελματικούς στόχους που του θέτουμε όταν πχ αντιμετωπίζει λόγω απόστασης κάποιο πρόβλημα στον γάμο του.

----------


## Eng

> Θα επιχειρήσω μία πολύ μικρή τομή στο τεράστιο θέμα το οποίο θίγει ο ENG.
> Παραθέτω μία αναθεωρημένη πυραμίδα του Maslow βάσει της οποίας εξηγούνται όλα όσα αναφέρονται στο προηγούμενο post.
> Στο πρώτο σκαλοπάτι της πυραμίδος η ακόμα καλύτερα στην βάση της ,παράλληλα με την ιεράρχηση βασικών αναγκών όπως της τροφής, της ζεστασιάς, του αέρα, βλέπουμε ότι επιβάλλεται να ικανοποιηθεί και η ανάγκη του sex.
> Το σπουδαιότερο δε είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τον Maslow ο κάθε άνθρωπος ,στην πορεία του προς την αυτοπραγμάτωση ,πρέπει να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες κάθε βαθμίδος και εν συνεχεία να προχωρά στην κάλυψη της επόμενης. Δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε από έναν εργαζόμενο να αποτελέσει ένα υγιές μέρος μιας κοινωνικής ομάδος αν δεν έχει καλυμμένη την ανάγκη της τροφής. Στην περίπτωση δε του ναυτικού εμπορικού πλοίου ισχύουν αντίστοιχες ανάγκες.
> Βασικές ανθρώπινες ανάγκες βρίσκονται στο τρίτο επίπεδο. Της στοργής, της οικογένειας, του να ανήκει κάποιος κάπου κλπ. Πως μπορούμε λοιπόν να ζητήσουμε από κάποιον να πλησιάσει τους επαγγελματικούς στόχους που του θέτουμε όταν πχ αντιμετωπίζει λόγω απόστασης κάποιο πρόβλημα στον γάμο του.


Τωρα εθιξες πραγματικα αυτο που αν μη τι αλλο ειναι η ο "Δρομος" για να φτασει καποιος σε καποιο αλλο επιπεδο που υπερδιασχίζει τα φθαρτα πλαίσια της υλιστικης ζωης. Στο τριτο λοιπον επιπεδο ειναι το "ανηκειν". Αυτο λοιπον στη περιπτωση του ναυτικου το προσφερει το υπολοιπο πληρωμα. Γι αυτο και λεμε πως το πλοιο ειναι μια οικογενεια. Και οταν οι σχεσεις του πληρωματος ειναι καλες τοτε αυτοματα αντικαθρευτιζεται στο ιδιο το πλοιο.
Πολυ καλη η τομη που εθεσες και θεωρω πως θα επρεπε να αναφερθει απολυτα μιας και η εφαρμογη του βρισκεται στις ζωες ολων μας.

----------


## leodint63

> Τωρα εθιξες πραγματικα αυτο που αν μη τι αλλο ειναι η ο "Δρομος" για να φτασει καποιος σε καποιο αλλο επιπεδο που υπερδιασχίζει τα φθαρτα πλαίσια της υλιστικης ζωης. Στο τριτο λοιπον επιπεδο ειναι το "ανηκειν". Αυτο λοιπον στη περιπτωση του ναυτικου το προσφερει το υπολοιπο πληρωμα. Γι αυτο και λεμε πως το πλοιο ειναι μια οικογενεια. Και οταν οι σχεσεις του πληρωματος ειναι καλες τοτε αυτοματα αντικαθρευτιζεται στο ιδιο το πλοιο.
> Πολυ καλη η τομη που εθεσες και θεωρω πως θα επρεπε να αναφερθει απολυτα μιας και η εφαρμογη του βρισκεται στις ζωες ολων μας.


 

Με ορατό τον κίνδυνο να χαρακτηρισθεί το post εκτός θέματος, ακροθιγώς θα σχολιάσω το μείζον θέμα που θίγει ο ENG, αυτό της κοινωνικής συνοχής των επιβαινόντων ενός εμπορικού πλοίου.

Κατά την άποψη μου, το πλήρωμα ενός εμπορικού πλοίου, για να είναι δυνατόν να χαρακτηρισθεί ως ομάδα με αρραγείς δεσμούς, με συνοχή ( έστω ως οικογένεια αν και προσωπικά δεν το δέχομαι διότι ουδεμία σχέση έχω με τους Ασιάτες,Ουκρανούς,Ρώσους,Ρουμάνους,αλλά και Αιγύπτιους και Τανζανούς ναυτικούς) πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προϋπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη.

Για να υπάρξει μια αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη θα πρέπει όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι να τηρούν κάποιο κώδικα αξιών, έναν κώδικα τιμής ο οποίος θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει συγκεκριμένες επιταγές και να θέτει το ελάχιστο όριο ,κάτω από το οποίο εάν κάποιος υπολείπεται να μην είναι δυνατόν να αποτελέσει πλήρωμα εμπορικού πλοίου.

Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι ο επιβαίνων ενός εμπορικού πλοίου δεν θα πρέπει ,να κλέβει, να εξαπατά ,να ψεύδεται, να συκοφαντεί, και να κολακεύει. Επίσης δεν θα πρέπει να ανέχεται στο περιβάλλον του ανθρώπους που κάνουν ένα από τα προαναφερθέντα.

Η πιστή τήρηση λοιπόν των ανωτέρω, πάντα κατά την άποψη μου , είναι δυνατόν να αποτελέσει την βάση όπου θα οικοδομηθεί η αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη και το πλήρωμα του εμπορικού πλοίου θα είναι μια ομάδα με δεσμούς ,προσηλωμένη αποκλειστικά στους στόχους της και την αποστολή της.

----------


## xotiko

Αγαπητε μου.leodint63,να ξερες ποσο αντικατοπτριζουν την αληθεια οι θεσεις σου!Θεωρητικα,δεχομαι οσα θα μπορουσε κανεις να αντιταξει οσον αφορα στις σχεσεις και διακρισεις αναμεσα στα μελη που επιβαινουν σε ποντοπορο φορτηγο.Οποιος ομως εχει ζησει στο πετσι του για σειρα ετων τη διαφορετικη αληθεια αναμεσα στη θεωρια και στην ακριβοπληρωμενη πειρα,ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα συμφωνησει μαζι σου σε ολα τα σημεια.Ασφαλως,οικογενεια ειναι μονο μια για τον πολυπαθο ταξιδευτη(αυτη που αφησε πισω στη στερια).αλλα ειναι απολυτως αναγκαιο να υπαρχουν κωδικες ηθικης και τιμης αναμεσα σε ολα τα ατομα ενος καραβιου,για να καλυφθουν οι προυποθεσεις και οι πιθανοτητες της ασφαλους και οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο επωδυνης επιστροφης τους στην ουσιαστικη και πραγματικη οικογενεια τους.Μονον ;ανθρωποι που εχουν "φαει τη θαλασσα με το κουταλι",εχουν το θαρρος και το δικαιωμα να θετουν στην πραγματικη τους διασταση θεματα σχεσεων και ηθικων κωδικων.Εμεις οι αλλοι,το σοφοτερο που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι να το σεβομαστε και να σιωπουμε!Εχεις κερδισει επαξια το σεβασμο και το θαυμασμο οσων παλευουν τις θαλασσες του κοσμου.Αυτο ειναι τα πραγματικα γαλονια στη στολη σου!Στο προσωπο σου,ευχαριστουμε ολους τους Ελληνες καπετανιους!Ειναι η ταπεινη αποψη μιας παραδοσιακης συζυγου καπετανιου!Ο Θεος να σε εχει καλα κι ο Αι Νικολας στη φυλαξη του!

----------


## Michael

> Θα επιχειρήσω μία πολύ μικρή τομή στο τεράστιο θέμα το οποίο θίγει ο ENG.
> Παραθέτω μία αναθεωρημένη πυραμίδα του Maslow βάσει της οποίας εξηγούνται όλα όσα αναφέρονται στο προηγούμενο post.
> Στο πρώτο σκαλοπάτι της πυραμίδος η ακόμα καλύτερα στην βάση της ,παράλληλα με την ιεράρχηση βασικών αναγκών όπως της τροφής, της ζεστασιάς, του αέρα, βλέπουμε ότι επιβάλλεται να ικανοποιηθεί και η ανάγκη του sex.
> Το σπουδαιότερο δε είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τον Maslow ο κάθε άνθρωπος ,στην πορεία του προς την αυτοπραγμάτωση ,πρέπει να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες κάθε βαθμίδος και εν συνεχεία να προχωρά στην κάλυψη της επόμενης. Δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε από έναν εργαζόμενο να αποτελέσει ένα υγιές μέρος μιας κοινωνικής ομάδος αν δεν έχει καλυμμένη την ανάγκη της τροφής. Στην περίπτωση δε του ναυτικού εμπορικού πλοίου ισχύουν αντίστοιχες ανάγκες.
> Βασικές ανθρώπινες ανάγκες βρίσκονται στο τρίτο επίπεδο. Της στοργής, της οικογένειας, του να ανήκει κάποιος κάπου κλπ. Πως μπορούμε λοιπόν να ζητήσουμε από κάποιον να πλησιάσει τους επαγγελματικούς στόχους που του θέτουμε όταν πχ αντιμετωπίζει λόγω απόστασης κάποιο πρόβλημα στον γάμο του.


Βασικά συμφωνα με νεότερες αποψεις (συγχωρέστε με, αλλά πάει καιρός που ασχολούμουν με την οργανωσιακή συμπεριφορά και έχω ξεχάσει τα ονόματα) δεν  χρειάζεται κάποιος να ικανοποιήσει εντελώς τις ανάγκες του κάθε κλιμακίου πριν προχωρήσει στο επόμενο. Αρκεί πολλές φορές η ικανοποίση ενός ποσοστού ενός κατώτερου κλιμακίου αναγκών και μπορέι κατόπιν να νοίωσει την ανάγκη ανώτερου κλιμακίου. Πολλές φορές δε η ικανοποίηση αναγκών ανώτερου κλιμακίου ίσως να  μπορεί να αντισταθμίσει ελέιματα στην ικανοποίηση αναγκών κατώτρού κλιμακίου. Ίσως ετσι να εξηγήται γιατί ένω έχουν έλειψη π.χ. υπνού και ασφάλειας μπορούν να έχουν πολύ καλή ψυχολογική ισσοροπία λόγω πλήρωσης αναγκών αυτοπραγμάτωσης από την επιτυχή διοίκηση και ναυσιπλοία του πλοίου ή την βοήθεια άλλων νεοτέρων συναδέλφων ή ανθρώπων που κινδυνεύουν στην θάλασσα.  Βέβαια το ζητούμενο είναι για πόσο διάστημα μπορεί να γίνεται αυτή η αναπλήρωση. Νομίζω σε αυτό χρήζει να υπάρξουν σοβαρές μελέτες. Μπορεί δηλαδή π΄ροσκαιρα ο οργανισμός να πα΄ραγει ενδομορφίνες και να μασκάρει την πραγματική κόπωση του οργανισμού δημιουργώντας μια αίσθηση ευφορίας, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται απλά για μια προσωρινή επίπλαστη κατάσταση όπως κάποιος που έχει πάρει ναρκωτικά απλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση τα ναρκωτικά τα εκκρίνει ο ίδιος ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός και ο 'χρήστη'ς, δηλ το υποκείμενο, δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται έχωντας ένα ψευδές perception για την κατάσταση του εαυτού του. Ενίοτε δε η συμπεριφορά του μπορεί να ξεγελά και τους γύρους του και όλοι να αντιλαμβάνωνται ότι κάτι δεν πάει κάλά από ένα σημείο και ύστερα όταν αρχίζει το 'ξενέρωμα' δηλ. σταματαει η επίδραση των εκκριθείσων ουσιών. Τότε μπορέι κανέις να το ρίψει στισ σοκολάτες, το τσιγάρο, το πότό ή τα πιο βαριά για να συνεχίσει να νοιώθεί καλά. Το καλύερο βέβαια που έχει να κάνει είναι να αναπληρώσει τις πραγματικές ελλέιπουσες αναγκες.
  Γενικά νομίζω πως είναι σημαντικό να καλύπτωνται πραγματικά όλες οι ανάγκες πάντοτε σε όσο πιο συχνα διστήματα γίνεται. Εδώ είναι που πρέπει ο καθένας να βλέπει τα πράγματα με ευρύτητα και να προσπαθεί να βρίσκει εναλλακτικούς τρόπους κάλυψης των αναγκών και να βοηθάει του άλλους όταν χρειάζεται. Βασικά αυτό είναι το χρέος ενός συνετού Πλοιάρχού και για αυτό συνήθως απόλαμβάνει κάποιες περισσότερες ανέσεις γαι να μπορεί να έχει πιο καθρό και νηφάλιο μυαλό και να μπορεί να προλαμβάνει καταστάσεις. Βέβαια σήμερα με τον φόρτο εργασίας που υπάρχει, τον λιγοστό χρόνο στα λιμάνια, τα λίγότερα και πολυεθνικά πληρώματα, και τις αυστηρότερες απαιτήσεις είναι πολύ δυσκολο ένας καπετάνιος να κρατήσει ισοροπίες. Για αυτό θα πρέπει σιγα-σιγα να υπάρξει και μέριμνα από τις εταιρίες και τις κρατικές αρχές και διεθνείς οργανισμούς (ΙΜΟ, ILO). Καποιές αποσπασματικές προσπάθειες έχουν αρχίσει να γίνωνται (rest hours, MLC 2006 etc) αλλά ακόμα υπάρχει πολύ κενό.

----------


## Michael

Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Προσωπικά πάντοτε είχα τις ενστάσεις για την καταταξή του σεξ στις βιολογικές ανάγκες του κατώτερου κλιμακίου. Δεν μιλάω για την ανάγκη για ανθρωπινη σχέση και αγάπη κλπ που ανήκει στα ανώτερα κλιμάκια, αλλά καθαρα για την βιολογική ανάγκη του σεξ όπως και εννοείται από τον Μασλοου. Δηλαδή αν δεν φας και δεν πιεις νερό, ή δεν πας στην τουαλέτα και πάθεις ιλεό, τότε ναι θα πεθάνεις. Αλλά αν δεν κάνεις σεξ δεν νομίζω πως πεθαίνεις..! Ϊσως και αυτό να εξηγεί την μελαγχολία ύστερα από μια φευγαλέα σχέση διότι στην ουσία αυτό που εζητείτο να καλυφθεί δεν ήταν τόσο η "ανάγκή" του σεξ, αλλά η ανάγκες για ανθρωπινές σχέσεις, αγάπή, προσφορά κλπ οι οποίες μόνο προσωρινά και επίπλαστα καλύβωνται μέσα από μια ευκαιριακή σεξουαλική συνέυρεση. Στην ουσία μασκάρωνται πραγματικές ανάγκες ανωτέρου κλιμακίου. και ύστερα επανέρχωνται οι πραγματικές συνθήκες στο προσκήνιο.

----------


## xotiko

Ευχαριστω για την επιστημονικη τεκμηριωση αυτου που φωναζω,συνηθως εις ματην,πως υπαρχουν καπετανιοι και αξιωματικοι στα ποντοπορα μας που μπροστα στις τεραστιες σχεδον καθημερινες ευθυνες,σε οτι αφησαν πισω,βαζουν την αναγκη για sex σε αλλη διασταση,πιο κοντα στα ανθρωπινα δεδομενα παρα στα ανεξελεγκτα ενστικτα και για το λογο αυτο ειναι αξιοι σεβασμου και θαυμασμου κι οχι εξωγηινα οντα.Απολυτα δικαιολογημενοι κι οσοι το βρισκουν εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να ελεγξουν σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο ολες τις βιολογικες τους αναγκες,αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι και θεμα σφυρηλατησης της προσωπικοτητας μεσα απο τις δυσκολιες και την παιδεια που εχει ο καθενας.Ειναι μια εμπειρικη και εντελως υποκειμενικη αποψη αυτη που εκφραζω,που νομιζω πως βρισκει πολυ στερεο υποβαθρο σε οσα τεκμηριωμενα ανεφερες,αγαπητε.Περιττο να πω οτι συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη σου!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Michael, πολύ μ'άρεσε η τοποθέτησή σου. Δείχνει ότι το έχεις ψάξει αρκετά το θέμα και αν μη τι άλλο έχεις άποψη. Θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια σχετική βιβλιογραφία για να το ψάξω και εγώ λιγάκι περισσότερο. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Νομίζω φίλοι μου με ολο τον σεβασμο αλλα είμαστε έκτος θέματος ! :Wink:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Νομίζω φίλοι με ολο τον σεβασμο αλλα είμαστε  έκτος θέματος !


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο..sorry :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xotiko

Να γιατι χρειαζεται κι ενας μαχιμος καπετανιος!Να διορθωνει την πορεια για να αρμενιζουμε σωστα.Να εισαι καλα!

----------


## Natsios

Λες πως αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν -είναι αυτά για τα οποία βγήκαν τα τραγούδια, γράφτηκαν τα βιβλία, γεννήθηκε το σινεμά. Λες πως ένα εκατομμύριο φορές -τι ένα εκατομμύριο, πολλά εκατομμύρια!- να επαναλαμβανόταν η ίδια σκηνή, με τους ίδιους πρωταγωνιστές, το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν διαφορετικό. Μια σταγόνα σε έναν ωκεανό πιθανοτήτων. Κι όμως, ένα μπουκάλι με ένα μήνυμα που πετάχτηκε κάποτε στον Ειρηνικό βρήκε τον δρόμο για το σπίτι του.

Ο καπετάν Σταύρος δεν είχε ύπνο εκείνη την νύχτα. Στριφογυρνούσε στο κρεβάτι του, βούλιαζε στη νοσταλγία για την πατρίδα, την οικογένειά του. Το ταξίδι ήταν μακρύ. Είχαν ξεκινήσει 20 Οκτωβρίου -1998 η χρονιά- από την Μπαλμπόα του Παναμά με προορισμό την Κορέα. Δεν θα φτάνανε πριν από τα τέλη Nοεμβρίου. Το ημερολόγιο έδειχνε 4/11 πια, αλλά ο χρόνος σαν να είχε σταματήσει. Ατέλειωτες οι μέρες και οι νύχτες. Εκείνο το βράδυ το φορτηγό πλοίο «Αναστασία» περνούσε κοντά στο Μαουί, ένα νησάκι του συμπλέγματος της Χαβάης. «Γιατί όχι;» σκέφτηκε ο καπετάν Σταύρος και σηκώθηκε μια και καλή από το κρεβάτι.

«Ενιωθα νοσταλγία»

«Σκέφτηκα να στείλω ένα μήνυμα με το θαλάσσιο ταχυδρομείο στη γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου», λέει σήμερα στην «Κ» από το σπίτι του στην Αίγινα ο κ. Σταύρος Δρακάκης. «Ηταν αφόρητη η νοσταλγία που ένιωθα εκείνη τη μέρα. Μας πιάνει εμάς τους ναυτικούς αυτό στα μεγάλα ταξίδια. Οση πίστη κι αν είχα όμως, ποτέ δεν φανταζόμουν ότι το μήνυμα θα έφτανε τελικά στον προορισμό του. Εστω και έντεκα χρόνια μετά...».

Πράγματι, πριν από λίγους μήνες, σε κάποια ακτή της Ιαπωνίας, μια γυναίκα παρατήρησε κάτι να λαμπυρίζει στο νερό. Ηταν ένα μπουκάλι - δεν φαινόταν πια τι είδους, τόσο φθαρμένο ήταν από την αλμύρα. Η γυναίκα με κόπο το άνοιξε για να βρει μέσα τρία σημειώματα. «Λες;» σκέφτηκε και έδωσε να μεταφραστούν. «Τετάρτη, 4 Νοεμβρίου 1998, ώρα 6 π.μ.», ξεκινούσε το ένα γράμμα. «Κοριτσάκι μου γεια σου. Εφόσον αυτό το γράμμα γράφεται για εκείνους που αγαπώ πολύ, πώς ήταν δυνατόν να μη γράψω σε σένα που σ’ αγαπώ πολύ, σε λατρεύω, μου λείπεις και σε θυμάμαι πάντα; Ο Σταυρούλης σου». Το δεύτερο σημείωμα απευθυνόταν τα παιδιά, «Προς τον Πανούλη και τον Κωστάκη. Αγοράκια μου γεια σας. Βρίσκομαι στο παραπάνω στίγμα και σας γράφω δυο λόγια πελαγίσια χωρίς να ξέρω αν ποτέ θα τα διαβάσετε. Κι αυτό γιατί θα τα στείλω με μπουκάλι. Είναι μια παλιά συνήθεια να στέλνεις δυο λόγια μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο σ’ αυτούς που αγαπάς πάρα πολύ. Σας θυμάμαι πάντοτε και παρακαλώ τον Θεό να περάσουν οι μέρες σύντομα και να γυρίσω για πάντα κοντά σας. Φιλάκια πολλά, με πολλή αγάπη, ο πατέρας σας». Το τρίτο γράμμα ήταν γραμμένο στα αγγλικά. «Αγαπητέ κύριε, όταν βρείτε αυτό το γράμμα παρακαλώ στείλτε το στο σπίτι μου. Ο καπετάνιος του “Αναστασία”».

Το μόνο στοιχείο

Αυτό ήταν και το μόνο στοιχείο που είχαν οι αρχές της Ιαπωνίας για να κατορθώσουν να βρουν τον αποστολέα του μηνύματος στο μπουκάλι. Το περίεργο θαλασσινό «εύρημα» εστάλη στην πρεσβεία της Ιαπωνίας στην Ελλάδα, η οποία ανέλαβε το δύσκολο έργο του εντοπισμού του ναυτικού.

Χρειάστηκε να ανατρέξουν σε αρχεία, με μέριμνα του ίδιου του πρέσβη που συγκινήθηκε από την ιστορία, και τελικά ο καπετάν Σταύρος βρέθηκε. Στα 72 του σήμερα, ευτύχησε να ενημερωθεί ότι το μήνυμά του είναι ασφαλές και έτοιμο να επιδοθεί στους οικείους του. «Μετά από εκείνο το ταξίδι, που ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία μου πριν συνταξιοδοτηθώ», όπως λέει στην «Κ», «είχα μιλήσει στη γυναίκα μου για το μήνυμα στο μπουκάλι. Δεν ξέρω αν με είχε πιστέψει τότε, αλλά τώρα πια έχω και τα πειστήρια!» λέει με κρυφή χαρά.

Με αφορμή τη λήξη αυτής της θαλασσινής ιστορίας, έχει προγραμματιστεί μια μικρή τελετή κατά την οποία το μπουκάλι θα παραδοθεί στον κ. Δρακάκη. «Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να μπουν σε τέτοιες φασαρίες», λέει σεμνά ο ίδιος. «Μα είναι τόσο όμορφη ιστορία κύριε Σταύρο!» του απαντάμε και γελάει. «Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι δεν βρέθηκε σε κάποιο από τα νησιά της Χαβάης που ήταν κοντά. Το μπουκάλι ταξίδεψε τουλάχιστον 3-4.000 μίλια ώς την Ιαπωνία, από τη μέση του Ειρηνικού στο βόρειο Ειρηνικό».

«Τι μπουκάλι ήταν, θυμάστε;» τον ρωτάμε. «Ουίσκι πρέπει να ήταν παιδί μου. Δεν υπήρχαν και πολλά άλλα εκεί μέσα», λέει χαριτολογώντας.

Του έχει λείψει άραγε η θάλασσα; Οι ναυτικοί μαραζώνουν, λένε, στη στεριά. «Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν μου έχει λείψει, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν θα ήθελα να ξαναμπαρκάρω. Αγαπούσα πολύ τη δουλειά μου, δονούμουν στη δουλειά μου, αλλά τώρα τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει. Τότε ήταν δύσκολη η ναυτοσύνη, αλλά ξεκουραζόσουν 5-10 μέρες στα λιμάνια. Τώρα η καταπίεση είναι μεγάλη, οι ρυθμοί άλλοι. Κι εγώ, μην ξεχνάς, τώρα ζω εκείνα που είχα χάσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Από παιδί στη θάλασσα ήμουν, γέννημα θρέμμα από την Αίγινα, αυτή ήταν η μόνη προσιτή δουλειά για ανθρώπους σαν κι εμένα. Φτάνει τώρα, καλά πέρασα και καλά περνάω».

Από την άλλη άκρη της γραμμής ακούγεται η αγαπημένη του γυναίκα να τον φωνάζει να έρθει στο τραπέζι. «Ναι, Ελπίδα μου» της απαντά.
Πηγή: www.marinews.gr

----------


## Michael

Που να τολμήσεις να πετάξεις σήμερα μπουκάλι στην θάλασσα και να παραδεχτείς κατόπιν ότι όντως ήταν δικό σου! Η MARPOL δεν επιτρέπει πια τέτοιους ρομαντισμούς..!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Που να τολμήσεις να πετάξεις σήμερα μπουκάλι στην θάλασσα και να παραδεχτείς κατόπιν ότι όντως ήταν δικό σου! Η MARPOL δεν επιτρέπει πια τέτοιους ρομαντισμούς..!!!


Γιατί; Το γυαλί δε μολύνει απ'ότι ξέρω τη θάλασσα..εκτός αν οι λόγοι της απαγόρευσης είναι άλλοι.... :Confused:

----------


## ktmakis

Οντως δεν μολύνει αλλά δεν παύει να είναι σκουπίδια.
Επίσης μπορεί να προκαλέσει ζημιά σε σκάφος που θα περάσει από πάνω.

Καλό είναι να μην πετάμε τίποτα στη θάλασσα. Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας να κρατήσουμε ζωντανό ένα οικοσύστημα που δίνει ζωή είτε βρισκόμαστε στη Μεσόγειο είτε στον Ειρηνικό.

----------


## Leo

Ελάτε βρε παιδιά, στις ιστορίες των ναυτικών να μην το κάνουμε δύσκολο με MARPOL και οικοσύστημα, δεν λέει. Απολαύστε την ιστορία και σχολιάστε την θετικά ή αρνητικά σαν ιστορία, ανάμνηση, περιπλάνηση κλπ. Ακόμη κι αν ένας ζηλέψει και πετάξει ένα μπουκάλι για την καλή του, ας πάει ακι το παλιάμπελο, γιατί στην ηλεκτρονική εποχή μας δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξουν περισσότεροι, ώστε να προκαλέσουμε ρύπανση....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Το σχόλιό σου, σχόλιό μου Καπτεν.. Απο την Κλαϊπέδα με αγαπη..!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Διάβασα όσα γράφτηκαν παραπάνω για το Μάσλοου, διάβασα και το μήνυμα στο μπουκάλι. Θέλω όμως να πω πως ακόμη δε βρέθηκε ένα κοινό μοντέλο κατασκευής του ανθρώπου. Καλά τα λέει ο Μάσλοου μα δεν είναι πάντα έτσι τα πράγματα. Και κυρίως γιατί *ο Μάσλοου ξέχασε μια βασική παράμετρο. Το θάνατο.* 

Επιτρέψτε μου, μια και τόσος λόγος έγινε γι' αυτόν, να δημοσιεύσω την πυραμίδα του και στην ελληνική έκδοση:



Δε διαφέρει μόνο στη γλώσσα αλλά και στον αριθμό επιπέδων. Εδώ βλέπουμε πιο απλοποιημένη τη θεωρία του Μάσλοου. Φυσικά η όποια πυραμίδα δίνει μόνο μια συμβολική της απεικόνιση, δεν την αναπαριστά πλήρως. 

Ακόμη όμως και αν τίποτε δεν είχε γράψει αυτός ο Μάσλοου και πάλι θα ξέραμε από τις σοφές παροιμίες του λαού μας πως *νηστικό αρκούδι δε χορεύει...* Υπάρχει δηλαδή μια λογική ακόμη και στους απλούς αγράμματους ανθρώπους του λαού για την τήρηση προτεραιότητας στην κάλυψη των αναγκών μας. Λογική που ανατρέπεται στον κάθε εκπρόσωπο του είδους άνθρωπος ανάλογα με τα μυαλά που κρατάει. Κι αλίμονο αν δε συνέβαινε αυτό, θα μοιάζαμε ρομποτάκια που υπακούουν πιστά στις αρχές προγραμματισμού τους. Ιδιαίτερα όμως *οι ναυτικοί είναι μακράν του καλουπιού του απόλυτα φυσιολογικού ανθρώπου ή αν θέλετε του κοινού ανθρώπου...* Μια δόση τρέλας την έχουν, τρέλα ωραία και ιερή θα έλεγα. Αλλιώς πώς όχι μόνο θα άντεχαν τη ζωή του καραβιού αλλά και θα τους άρεσε; 

Διάβασα, λέω, όσα επιστημονικά έγραψαν διάφοροι εγγράμματοι φίλοι παραπάνω. Μα τα έγραψαν με βλέμμα στεριανό που δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει την αλήθεια της ζωής στη θάλασσα. Αλλιώς θα ήξεραν πως *η πυραμίδα του Μάσλοου ταξιδεύει ανάποδα στη θάλασσα.* 

Ποιες βιολογικές - φυσιολογικές ανάγκες καλύπτει ο ναυτικός; Και σε ποιο βαθμό; Τι τρώει, τι πίνει, πού και πώς κοιμάται, ποιες οι συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας κλπ; Για το νερό βαπορέτας έχετε ακούσει; Για κρέατα που μένουν μήνες στα ψυγεία του πλοίου; Ξέρετε τι είναι να μη σε αφήνει το μπότζι να κοιμηθείς; Και τι θερμοκρασίες επικρατούν στον Περσικό ή στα λιμάνια της Βόρειας Ευρώπης; Θυμάμαι στη Γερμανία να παραφουσκώνουμε τις φόρμες μας με τσαλακωμένες εφημερίδες για να αντέξουμε το κρύο. Και να λιώνουν οι σόλες μας εκεί κάτω στον Περσικό. Και μη μιλήσουμε για τους μηχανικούς. Γιατί αυτοί βρίσκονται διαρκώς στα καζάνια της κολάσεως. 

Και όμως ο ναυτικός αντέχει. Και πρέπει να αντέχει. Δεν έχει πάει για κρουαζιέρα. Και τα ίδια θα πω για το επόμενο επίπεδο του Μάσλοου. Ειδικά γι' αυτό. Ποια ασφάλεια; Υπάρχει η απόλυτη ασφάλεια όταν ταξιδεύεις μεσοπέλαγα; Αστεία πράγματα. Και οι έξυπνοι ναυτικοί γι' αυτό κοιμούνται πάντα με την πόρτα στο γάντζο. Το αντέχουν όμως και αυτό. Όπως αντέχει ο ακροβάτης να περπατά στο σκοινί και χωρίς δίχτυ ασφαλείας από κάτω. 

Βεβαίως *ο Μάσλοου θα ήταν πανευτυχής αν ήξερε πως κάποτε που έπεσα σε κυκλώνα - 19 Φεβρουαρίου 1982, κάπου στον Ινδικό - έτρεξα στην κουζίνα και μαγείρεψα μια σούπα αβγολέμονο.* Να πάω χορτασμένη, έτσι σκέφτηκα. Θα έτριβε τα χέρια του και θα έλεγε ιδού, προηγείται η ικανοποίηση των φυσιολογικών αναγκών και έπεται η ανάγκη της ασφάλειας!!! 

Μα θα έμενε με την απορία πώς γίνεται μετά τέτοια εμπειρία να λαχταράει ο άνθρωπος να την ξαναζήσει. Θα σήκωνε τα χέρια ψηλά και θα καλούσε επειγόντως ψυχίατρο να με εξετάσει. Αυτό όμως που θα έπρεπε πρωτίστως να κάνει, αν ήξερε τι σημαίνει ναυτικός, θα ήταν να τουμπάρει ο ίδιος την πυραμίδα του. Και να θέσει προτεραιότητα στην αυτοπραγμάτωση. Γιατί αυτή η τρέλα διακατέχει το ναυτικό. Να ζήσει το όνειρό του. Και μπροστά σ' αυτό παραβλέπει όλα τα άλλα που ο σοφός ερευνητής έθεσε. Και μόνο ο καλλιτέχνης με την ευαισθησία του το έπιασε:

http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?in...s&song_id=1145

*Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ένα όνειρο*
*κι ας είναι η φωτιά του να σε κάψει!* 
Το ένα είναι αυτό. Πως ο Μάσλοου μίλησε για τους απλούς καθημερινούς και συνηθισμένους ανθρώπους. Όχι για τις εξαιρέσεις... που η ευτυχία τους είναι γραμμένη στις σόλες των αλήτικων παπουτσιών τους, κατά που είπε η Κατερίνα Γώγου. 

Το άλλο, και το έγραψα ήδη, είναι ο θάνατος. Αυτόν ο Μάσλοου τον ξέχασε τελείως. Ευτυχώς όμως έχουμε έναν νεοέλληνα στοχαστή που τον μελέτησε σε βάθος. Ο *Δημήτρης Λιαντίνης*. Που είπαν ότι χάθηκε μια μέρα στον Ταΰγετο. 

Τον γνώρισα όταν πια άφησα τα καράβια. Σπουδάζοντας για το δεύτερο επάγγελμά μου. Και επιτέλους κατάλαβα ότι δεν ήμουν τρελή που ένιωθα τέτοια ευτυχία όταν ταξίδευα. Τι έμαθα από το Λιαντίνη; Πως *οι δύο πανεπίσκοποι νόμοι όχι μόνο της ζωής μας μα και του σύμπαντος, είναι ο έρωτας και ο θάνατος. Ούτε τα πέντε ούτε και τα οκτώ επίπεδα του Μάσλοου.* Ο έρωτας και ο θάνατος σηματοδοτούν τη ζωή μας και ανάμεσα τους πορεύεται η ζωή μας. Φυσικά δεν επιτρέπει ο χώρος να αναλύσω τη θεωρία του Λιαντίνη. Θα περιοριστώ μόνο σε τούτο: 

Το μεγαλύτερο και άλυτο πρόβλημα του ανθρώπου είναι ο θάνατος. Ωχριούν μπροστά του όλα τα άλλα. Και ωχριά και κάθε άνθρωπος όταν συνειδητοποιήσει πως ο θάνατος είναι το μοιραίο τέλος. Είτε είναι μούτσος σε σαπιοκάραβο είτε και ο γιος του Ωνάση. Υπάρχει όμως φάρμακο να νικήσεις το φόβο του θανάτου. Να ζήσεις τη ζωή σου όσο πιο ωραία γίνεται. Να την ρουφήξεις ως την τελευταία της σταγόνα. 

Ο ναυτικός αυτό κάνει. Ζει μια ζωή εκτός ορίων γιατί αυτό γουστάρει. Κι αυτό τον γεμίζει ικανοποίηση. Αυτό και τον κάνει να αψηφά τον κίνδυνο του επαγγέλματος. Για να μην πω ότι τον εξιτάρει. 

Όσο *για το σεξ... εκεί θα διαφωνήσω τελείως. Στη δική μου φιλοσοφία υπάρχει η λέξη έρωτας.* Και η ανάλυσή του έγινε άπαξ δια παντός από τη Διοτίμα στο Συμπόσιο του Πλάτωνα. 

http://educandus.forumotion.com/foru...topic-t296.htm

Εκεί και υπάρχουν οι αναβαθμοί του έρωτα και η απελευθέρωσή του από την αμερικάνικη εκδοχή που τον εγκλωβίζει στο σεξ και μόνο. Ναι, υπάρχει και ο έρωτας των ωραίων σωμάτων. Μα είναι ένας κατώτερος αναβαθμός. Οι ναυτικοί καταφέρνουν για βδομάδες ή και μήνες να ζουν χωρίς σεξ. Γιατί βρίσκονται σε υψηλότερο αναβαθμό έρωτα. Και κυοφορούν στις ψυχές τους κυρίως και όχι στο σώμα. *Τυχαίο λοιπόν δεν είναι που πολλοί ναυτικοί κρύβουν μέσα τους έναν ποιητή.* 

*Ούτε είναι τυχαίο που οι έλληνες που "γέννησαν" έναν Σωκράτη και έναν Πλάτωνα, είναι από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων λαός θαλασσινός. Και η θάλασσα έρωτας είναι.* Αλλά και διδάσκει τον έρωτα. 

Ο Μάσλοου... τι ξέρει ο Μάσλοου και από θάλασσα και από έρωτα; Γι' αυτό και δεν κατάφερε να μιλήσει για το θάνατο. Αντίθετα με τους ναυτικούς. Που με το θάνατο τα έχουν βρει και σύντροφο τον έχουν στα ταξίδια χωρίς να τους τρομάζει στο ελάχιστο. Είναι γιατί η ζωή τους είναι γεμάτη έρωτα. Και το μόνο που τους φοβίζει είναι όσα έγραψε ο Νίκος Καββαδίας στον ιδανικό του εραστή:

*"Και θα πεθάνω μια βραδιά σαν όλες τις βραδιές*
*χωρίς να σκίσω τη θολή γραμμή των οριζόντων.* 
*… Και εγώ που επόθησα μια μέρα να ταφώ,* 
*σε κάποια θάλασσα βαθιά στις μακρινές Ινδίες*
*θα ΄χω ένα θάνατο κοινό και θλιβερό πολύ*
*και μια κηδεία σαν των πολλών ανθρώπων τις κηδείες."* 
Ναι, θα τρελαινόταν ο ίδιος ο Μάσλοου, αν ήξερε πως εκείνη τη μέρα του Φλεβάρη, που πέσαμε σε κυκλώνα, κι αφού έφαγα τη σούπα αβγολέμονο, πήγα και σκάλισα στο ημερολόγιό μου στίχους του Καββαδία. Για το θλιμμένο δόκιμο εν ώρα κινδύνου:

_«Και τέσσερα σκέφτομαι γαλόνια εγώ χρυσά_
_και ένα θλιμμένο δόκιμο που δε θα τα φορέσει.»_


 
η σελίδα του ημερολογίου δια του λόγου το αληθές
και για να υπηρετήσουμε και το θέμα...

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Να σαι καλά...Κάθε φορά που γράφεις νιώθω μια ευφορία που δε μπορώ να την περιγράψω..Να'σαι καλά kapetanissa....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαμε τις προάλες μια συζήτηση με το μαστρο-Κώστα και με αφορμή την τραπεζαρία του Hellas Liberty εδώ  έλεγε πόσο θα ήθελε να ξαναδέι δύο ναυτικούς να παίζουν τάβλι στην τραπεζαρία των αξιωματικών.
Δεν μπορούσα να του χαλάσω το χατίρι... 

tavli.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Επιτέλους!
Αντε και ζαλίστηκα με τον Μασλο..αυτόν!

Ποιά είναι αυτά τα άτομα Παναγιώτη;;

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι μου εχουν τραγουδήσει σε καραοκε ,και τι έχω χορέψει το κέρατο μου !:roll:
Σιγκαπούρη 1991, και το τραγούδι είναι από Ινδονησία !

----------


## Eng

Και μια πιο παραδοσιακη Ιαπωνεζικη γεφυρα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124422

----------


## Leo

> Και μια πιο παραδοσιακη Ιαπωνεζικη γεφυρα.
> 
> sonydc5917.JPG





> Φίλε Eng τέλεια......ειδικά ο τηλέγραφος είναι όλα τα λεφτά....



Μου θύμισες κάτι Γιώργο και θα σας το μεταφέρω όσο πιο συνοπτικά μπορώ.  Junior Ανθυποπλοίαρχος (3rd Officer) τότε στο Andros της N.J.G, μετά από  4 μήνες στην ράδα του Σατ Ελ ¶ραμπ, περιμένοντας την σειρά μας για  εκφόρτωση σιτηρών στην Μπάσρα (Βασόρα) του Ιράκ. Οι σχέσεις Ιράκ - Ιράν  σε τεντωμένο σχοινί. Ανεβαίνουμε το ποτάμι και έξω απο το Χοραμσάρ του  Ιράν, ακούμε πυροβολισμούς. Ο πιλότος μας συμβουλεύει να πούμε στην  πλώρη (stand by Γραμματικός-Λοστρόμος) να καλυφτούν και ποροσπαθούμε να  καλυφθούμε κι εμείς μέσα στη γέφυρα. Μια σήκωνε κεφάλι ο πιλότος μια ο  καπετάνιος και δίνανε εντολές στον τιμονιέρη. Το λιμάνι του Χοραμσάρ  δίπλα μας δεξιά, κι εγώ "καλύτφτηκα" πίσω από έναν *ολόϊδιο τηλέγραφο*.  Έτσι νόμιζα τουλάχιστον..... 2-3 μέρες μετά ήρθε στην Μπάσρα κι έδεσε,  δυο βαποριές μπροστά μας το φορτηγό (με ακομμοδέσιο στην μέση) με το  όνομα Δημήτριος. 
Τα τραύματα του πλοίου στο ακομμοδέσιο ήταν διαμπερή, ο μαρκόνης  σοκαρισμένος μας διηγήθηκε ότι ένα βλήμα πέρασε 10 εκατοστά πάνω από το  σώμα του, ενώ ήταν ξαπλωμένος στην κουκέτα του. 

Κι εγώ φυλάχτηκα πίσω από τον *τηλέγραφο*! :roll:

Μετά την εξιστόριση του μαρκόνη σκέφτηκα την ....... μου. Ήταν το  τελευταίο πλοίο που έφθασε στην Μπάσρα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1980, πριν  ξεσπάσει ο πόλεμος Ιράν - Ιράκ, όπου σκηνές σαν τις σημερινές της Λιβύης  ακολούθησαν, οδικά προς το Κουβέϊτ από χιλιάδες Ρώσους, Ινδούς και  πληρώματα Ελληνικών πλοίων.  Η αγωνία μας κράτησε κάπου ένα μήνα πριν  βγούμε και μέσω του Κουβέϊτ, με ενέργειες της εταιρείας και της  Ελληνικής πρεσβείας στο Κουβέϊτ γυρίσαμε ασφαλώς στα σπίτια μας. Θα  πρέπει να πω ότι ο Έλληνας πρέσβης τότε είχε φιλοξενήσει πολύ κόσμο μέσα  στο σπίτι του. Ανθρώπους που οι πλοιοκτήτριες Εταιρείες δεν είχαν  μεριμνήσει τον επανπατρισμό τους κλπ κλπ.  
Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το off topic και την πολυλογία.

Γι σένα Γιώργο που μου ξύπνησες μνήμες, σ ευχαριστώ, αλλάκαι για τον φίλο ithakos που του άρεσε ο τηλέγραφος "σωτηρία μου"  :Very Happy:

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε Leo σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την ιστορία σου μαζί μας...
Πάντα φυλασσόμαστε από κάτι που όταν το βλέπουμε ειδικά κάθε μέρα όπως εσύ τότε δεν του δίνουμε σημασία και όμως κάποτε γίνεται σημαντικό
Να είσαι καλά και γερός πάντα...

----------


## Karolos

> Μου θύμισες κάτι Γιώργο και θα σας το μεταφέρω όσο πιο συνοπτικά μπορώ.  Junior Ανθυποπλοίαρχος (3rd Officer) τότε στο Andros της N.J.G, μετά από  4 μήνες στην ράδα του Σατ Ελ ¶ραμπ, περιμένοντας την σειρά μας για  εκφόρτωση σιτηρών στην Μπάσρα (Βασόρα) του Ιράκ. Οι σχέσεις Ιράκ - Ιράν  σε τεντωμένο σχοινί. Ανεβαίνουμε το ποτάμι και έξω απο το Χοραμσάρ του  Ιράν, ακούμε πυροβολισμούς. Ο πιλότος μας συμβουλεύει να πούμε στην  πλώρη (stand by Γραμματικός-Λοστρόμος) να καλυφτούν και ποροσπαθούμε να  καλυφθούμε κι εμείς μέσα στη γέφυρα. Μια σήκωνε κεφάλι ο πιλότος μια ο  καπετάνιος και δίνανε εντολές στον τιμονιέρη. Το λιμάνι του Χοραμσάρ  δίπλα μας δεξιά, κι εγώ "καλύτφτηκα" πίσω από έναν *ολόϊδιο τηλέγραφο*.  Έτσι νόμιζα τουλάχιστον..... 2-3 μέρες μετά ήρθε στην Μπάσρα κι έδεσε,  δυο βαποριές μπροστά μας το φορτηγό (με ακομμοδέσιο στην μέση) με το  όνομα Δημήτριος. 
> Τα τραύματα του πλοίου στο ακομμοδέσιο ήταν διαμπερή, ο μαρκόνης  σοκαρισμένος μας διηγήθηκε ότι ένα βλήμα πέρασε 10 εκατοστά πάνω από το  σώμα του, ενώ ήταν ξαπλωμένος στην κουκέτα του. 
> 
> Κι εγώ φυλάχτηκα πίσω από τον *τηλέγραφο*! :roll:
> 
> Μετά την εξιστόριση του μαρκόνη σκέφτηκα την ....... μου. Ήταν το  τελευταίο πλοίο που έφθασε στην Μπάσρα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1980, πριν  ξεσπάσει ο πόλεμος Ιράν - Ιράκ, όπου σκηνές σαν τις σημερινές της Λιβύης  ακολούθησαν, οδικά προς το Κουβέϊτ από χιλιάδες Ρώσους, Ινδούς και  πληρώματα Ελληνικών πλοίων.  Η αγωνία μας κράτησε κάπου ένα μήνα πριν  βγούμε και μέσω του Κουβέϊτ, με ενέργειες της εταιρείας και της  Ελληνικής πρεσβείας στο Κουβέϊτ γυρίσαμε ασφαλώς στα σπίτια μας. Θα  πρέπει να πω ότι ο Έλληνας πρέσβης τότε είχε φιλοξενήσει πολύ κόσμο μέσα  στο σπίτι του. Ανθρώπους που οι πλοιοκτήτριες Εταιρείες δεν είχαν  μεριμνήσει τον επανπατρισμό τους κλπ κλπ.  
> Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το off topic και την πολυλογία.
> 
> Γι σένα Γιώργο που μου ξύπνησες μνήμες, σ ευχαριστώ, αλλάκαι για τον φίλο ithakos που του άρεσε ο τηλέγραφος "σωτηρία μου"


_Aυτά τα λόγια !!!  η περιγραφή !!! φυσικά και από κάποιους άλλους ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ που έχουμε ακούσει εμείς οι θνητοί, αγγίζουν τις καρδιές μας.
ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ να είστε όλοι καλά._

----------


## mastrokostas

Santarem Amazon river 1987.

Κατεβαίνω στον ντόκο να περπατήσω λίγο να ξεμουδιάσω από την κλεισούρα του βαποριού ! Μικροπωλητές και εδώ όπως σε κάθε λιμάνι, έχουν απλώσει την πραμάτεια τους κοντά στην σκάλα και κατά μήκος του ντοκου.
Καρποσταλ ,ξυλόγλυπτα , δέρματα από πίθωνες , από αλιγάτορες , βαλσαμωμένα πιράνχας , όνυχες , πεταλούδες και διάφορα άλλα καλούδια .
Η μυρωδιά του ποταμού και της ζούγκλας έντονη όπως σε κάθε λιμάνι του Αμαζονίου. Ο ήλιος έχει ανέβει αρκετά ψηλά. Η ζεστή αφόρητη αν και υπάρχουν αρκετά σύννεφα , και κρύβουν τον ήλιο .
Με πλησιάζει ένας ταξιτζής και με ρωτά αν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι που έχει στο ταξί του , που από τις περιγραφές δεν καταλάβαινα περί τίνος πρόκριτε !Από περιέργεια και μόνο τον ακολουθώ .
Ανοίγει το πορτμπαγκάζ και μέσα είναι μια μικρή αγριόγατα με ένα σταχτί παχύ τρίχωμα και μακριά ουρά .
-Μην φοβάσαι είναι εξημερωμένη .μου εξηγεί με μισά αγγλικά και πορτογεζικα μαζί !Χάιδεψε την !Είναι 4 μηνών μόνο .
Για 4 μηνών είναι πολύ μεγάλη για γάτα σκέφτηκα ,μιας και ήταν λίγο ποιο μικρή από ένα κυνηγόσκυλο .
Απλώνω το χέρι μου, και διστακτικά , άρχισα να την χαϊδεύω .Στην αρχή ήταν νευρική αλλά μετά αφέθηκε στα χάιδια μου και άρχισε να γουργουρίζει ,αλλά όχι σαν γάτα .Αλλά σαν λιονταράκι . Καταλάβαινες ότι ετούτο το ζώο ήταν πολύ μακρινός συγγενής της γάτας που εγώ ήξερα.
-Πόση γίνεται αν μεγαλώσει τον ρώτησα , και αυτός άνοιξε σχεδόν όλη την έκταση τον χεριών του . 
Κατάλαβα ότι θα ήταν μεγάλο ζόρι να χωρέσουμε και τα δυο ζώα στην καμπίνα μου .και αργούσαμε να παμε και Ελλάδα !Αλλά και στην Ελλάδα, θα έπρεπε να την χαρίσω κάπου ,διότι ήμουν συνέχεια μπαρκαρισμένος .Μου άρεσε τρομερά ,μιας και λάτρευα τις γάτες ,αλλά εγκατέλειψα κάθε σκέψη να την πάρω .
- Ξέρει που μπορώ να βρω έναν καλό παπαγάλο ,τον ρωτάω μιας και έψαχνα να βρω και εγώ έναν παπαγάλο .όπως είχε όλο το πλήρωμα.
- Ξέρω μου λεει , αλλά είναι λίγο έξω από την πόλη , και δεν ξέρω αν τον πουλάνε !
- Μιλάει? Είναι ήμερος ?
- Και μιλάει και χορεύει και κάνει διάφορα .Είναι απίθανο πουλί ,μου απαντά .
- Καπετάν Βαγγέλη τι ώρα έχουμε αναχώρηση ?ρώτησα τον υποπλοίαρχο που είχε βάρδια στην σκάλα .
- Στις δυο είναι το standby , μου λέει .
Σκέφτηκα ότι χρόνο είχα αρκετό ,οπότε του λέω να πάμε να δω τον παπαγάλο, και αν ήταν όπως τα έλεγε, θα τον έπαιρνα .¶λλωστε το μεροκάματο στην Βραζιλία τότε ήταν 1$ ,και με 30$ αγόραζες και σπίτι που λεει ο λόγος!
Η διαδρομή απίστευτη μέσα από χωματόδρομους , δέντρα και παράγκες που ήταν σχεδόν όλα τα σπίτια που συναντήσαμε !
Παιδιά πετάγονταν και έκλειναν τον δρόμο και ζητούσαν να τους δώσω κάτι !¶λλοι πίσω από τις γωνίες κοιτούσαν διερευνητικά προσπαθώντας να καταλάβουν ποιος είμαι και τι ψάχνω .Δεν πρέπει να περνούν ξένοι συχνά από εδώ σκέφτηκα .Ο οδηγός με καθησυχάζει λέγοντας ότι είναι η γειτονία του, και ότι όλοι τον ξέρουν και δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα .
Ένοιωθα όμως ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά ,και ότι αν ήμουν μόνος, θα με έκοβαν κομματάκια για να μου πάρουν ότι κουβαλούσα μαζί μου.
Είχα κάνει λάθος να ακολουθήσω τον ταξιτζή, και να μην του πω να τον φέρει αυτός στο λιμάνι, σκέφτηκα .Αλλά τώρα είμαστε εδώ, όποτε ότι γίνει ας γίνει.
Διασχίσαμε αργά –αργά τον χωματόδρομο μέσα από ένα πυκνό δασός ,που συναντούσαμε που και που και κάποια καλύβα .
Φτάσαμε σε ένα μικρό υψωματάκι ,όπου υπήρχε μια μικρή παράγκα ,φτιαγμένη από λαμαρίνες τενεκέδων .Ένα παράθυρο χωρίς τζάμι αλλά με ένα πανί, και για πόρτα μια παλέτα βαμμένη αρκετά χρόνια πριν πράσινη (με αυτά προσπαθούν να κρύψουν το εσωτερικό της) .Μπροστά υπάρχουν αρκετά δέντρα, και το χώμα από τα πατήματα έχει γίνει σαν τσιμέντο . Ο ταξιτζής φωνάζει κάτι στα βραζιλιάνικα , και ένας τύπος με ένα σορτσάκι ξυπόλητος εμφανίζετε στην πόρτα .
Κάτι λενε μεταξύ τους ,καθώς με κοιτά διερευνητικά που και που .
Έρχεται κοντά και μου λεει ότι ο παπαγάλος είναι της μικρής του κόρης και δεν ξέρω αν θα τον αφήσει να τον πάρουμε .Όλα αυτά με την συνδρομή του ταξιτζή που παίζει και το ρόλο του διερμηνέα αλλά περισσότερο νοηματική ήταν η συνεννόηση μας .
- Μπορώ να τον δω και τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκουμε , λεω.
¶ρχισε λοιπόν να φωνάζει στον παπαγάλο που ήταν επάνω στην κορυφή ενός δέντρου για να κατέβει .
-Loro !Loro ! Venha aqui meu amor !Venha!Venha !Φώναξε, ξανά φώναξε 
,αλλά ο παπαγάλος δεν έκανε καμιά κινήσει να κατέβει .
Ένα κοριτσάκι εμφανίστηκε πίσω από την καλύβα ,γύρω στα πέντε από ότι μπόρεσα να υπολογίσω .Φορά ένα βρόμικο σορτάκι και ένα κίτρινο μπλουζάκι !
Τα μαλλιά του αχτένιστα ,και ξυπόλητο, με μαγουλάκια μπρούτζινα, και δυο ματάκια που κοιτούν το έδαφος από ντροπή στον ξένο που έχει έρθει σήμερα 
Κάτι του είπε ο πατέρας του ,και αυτό άρχισε να φωνάζει αυτό τώρα στον παπαγάλο !Ήταν ένας παπαγάλος καταπράσινος ,με κόκκινο και κίτρινο χρώμα επάνω από το ράμφος του στην άκρη των φτερών του και πίσω στην ουρά .Σιγά- σιγά άρχισε να κατεβαίνει με τα πόδια από εκεί ψηλά ,καθώς του είχαν κόψει τα φτερά .Όταν έφτασε κάτω ,περπάτησε αργά προς το κοριτσάκι . 
Αυτή τον πήρε στην αγκαλιά της και άρχισε να τον χαϊδεύει .Στην αγκαλιά της φαινόταν τεράστιος .Φούσκωσε τα φτερά του και απολάμβανε τα χάδια του παιδιού !Μετά τον ακούμπησε σε ένα τραπέζι και άρχισε να του τραγουδά κτυπώντας ρυθμικά τα χεράκια της .Ο παπαγάλος άρχισε να χορεύει και να κάνει στροφές .Του μιλούσε ,και αυτός επαναλάμβανε λέξεις πεντακάθαρα .Τρελάθηκα !Αυτόν τον παπαγάλο ήθελα .Να παω στην πρύμη το απόγευμα που θα φεύγαμε και θα μαζευόταν όλο το πλήρωμα ,να κάνω το κομμάτι μου, μιας και τέτοιο πουλί δεν υπήρχε σε όλο στο βαπόρι .
-Πόσο θέλουν , λεω του ταξιτζή .
-Κάτσε να δούμε διότι ο παπαγάλος είναι του παιδιού και δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει μου λεει .

Το παιδί μόλις το άκουσε ότι ο ξένος θα της έπαιρνε τον παπαγάλο ,έβαλε τα κλάμα και έτρεξε μαζί με τον παπαγάλο και αγκάλιασε το πόδι της μάνα της ,που είχε ζυγώσει και αυτή εκεί. 
- 40 δολάρια λεω κοιτώντας τον πατέρα του κοριτσιού . 
Γίνονται οι υπολογισμοί να δουν πόσα cruseros είναι ,μιας και τα δολάρια δεν του λενε και πολλά . 
- Τα λεφτά μου λέει είναι πολλά, αλλά δεν μπορούν να στον δώσουν ,διότι το κοριτσάκι διαμαρτύρεται .
- 60 δολάρια ,τελική τιμή του φωνάζω !
Ξανά ξεκίνησαν οι υπολογισμοί ,και μόλις κατάλαβε ότι 60 δολάρια ήταν 1,500,000 cruzeiros , βούτηξε τον παπαγάλο από τα χέρια του κοριτσιού ,τον έβαλε σε μια μικρή κούτα και μου τον έφερε ..
Του δίνω τα 60 δολάρια ,και γύρισα να κατηφορίσω για το ταξί όλο χαρά που είχα βρει ένα τέτοιο πουλί .
Το κλάμα του παιδιού ακουγόταν τώρα ποιο δυνατό . Ένα κλάμα απελπισίας που γινόταν ποιο έντονο καθώς απομακρυνόμουν ! 
Σταμάτησα !γύρισα και κοίταξα το κοριτσάκι .Το μελαψό προσωπάκι του μούσκεμα από τα δάκρια του ,με κοιτούσε με ένα βλέμμα απόγνωσης ! 
Τόση ώρα με τα παζάρια και τον ενθουσιασμό , που είχα βρει ένα τόσο όμορφο πούλι ,δεν είχα δώσει και πολύ σημασία στο παιδί .Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι της είχα πάρει ίσως το μοναδικό παιχνίδι που είχε .
Τώρα που το παρατηρούσα και άκουγα το γοερό κλάμα του ,κοκάλωσα .Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω βήμα .Κοίταξα γύρω από αμηχανία ,χωρίς να θέλω να δω κάτι συγκεκριμένο .
-Τι κάνεις σκέφτηκα ! Ένοιωθα άσχημα ! ντρεπόμουν !
Ξανά κοίταξα το παιδί ,και τα πόδια μου δεν ξεκολλούσαν από το έδαφος .
Γύρισα πίσω και άφησα την κουτά κάτω μπροστά στον πατέρα της ,και γύρισα να φύγω .
- Τα λεφτά! μου φώναξε ο ταξιτζής !
Δεν απάντησα αλλά συνέχιζα να κατεβαίνω προς το ταξί .
- Ε !estranhero !Μου φώναξε η μάνα του παιδιού .
Γύρισα και είδα το κοριτσάκι να έρχεται τρέχοντας προς το μέρος μου . 
Έσκυψα ,την πήρα αγκαλιά και μου δώσε ένα φιλί, βρέχοντας το μάγουλο μου με τα δάκρια του .
Έσφιξα το μωρό στην αγκαλιά μου και τα μάτια μου άρχισαν να τρέχουν !Την κράτησα στην αγκαλιά μου αρκετή ώρα και μετά την ακούμπησα προσέχτηκα κάτω λες και φοβόμουν να μην σπάσει. Αυτή γεμάτη χαρά έφυγε βολίδα για το σπίτι . 
¶ναψα ένα τσιγάρο, κατέβηκα , και μπήκα στο ταξί .
- Πίσω στο βαπόρι, ψιθύρισα με μεγάλη προσπάθεια . 
- Ξέρω κάποιον άλλον που έχει και αυτός έναν παπαγάλο που ......πήγε να πει ο ταξιτζής.
- Στο βαπόρι ,του ξανά λεω άλλα με διαφορετικό τόνο αυτήν φορά !αμέσως κατάλαβε ότι δεν είχα διάθεση για πολλά .
Το γεμάτο δάκρυα βλέμμα αυτού του παιδιού έμεινε χαραγμένο στην μνήμη μου, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια . Αλλά ούτε ξέχασα ποτε μου το μάθημα που είχα πάρει εκεί ,σε ένα μικρό χωριο στην μέση του Αμαζόνιου !


Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας ! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Κώστα, χαίρομαι πολύ που σε έχω γνωρίσει! Καθώς το διάβαζα ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα γύρναγες να επιστρέψεις τον παπαγάλο!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που μοιράστηκες την ιστορία σου μαζί μας!! Προσωπικά με συγκίνησες!!!

ΥΓ: Για να κάνουμε και λίγο χιούμορ...έπρεπε να πάρεις τη γάτα τελικά!!! :Very Happy:  (Να δεις χαμός που θα γινόταν στο πλοίο με το πουλιά των συναδέλφων σου!!!)

----------


## Leo

Ότι είχα να σου πω στο είπα! Ένα δημόσιο ευχαριστώ εδώ επιβάλλεται γιατον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ Κώστα, που κοσμεί την ναυτική οικογένεια με το ήθος και τη όμορφη ψυχή του.

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ με τον Leo και επαυξάνω!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Για ακόμα μια φορά αποκαλύπτει ο φίλος Μαστροκωστας Τις υπέροχες και συνάμα συγκινιτικες ιστορίες του καθώς επίσης και τα αστειρευτα συναισθήματα που τρέφει ένας ναυτικός της κλάσης του. Ένα μεγάλο Ευχαριστώ για Όλα  :Wink:

----------


## Δημήτρης Φάββας

Συγκινητική η ιστορία σου αλλά και ο τρόπος που την περιγράφεις μαστροκώστα.
Έχω γνωρίσει την περιοχή του Αμαζονίου και μια μεγάλη περιοχή της Βραζιλίας, όχι όμως σαν ναυτικός. Πρόσφατα έγραψα την ιστορία της ζωής μου σε στίχους (275 σελίδες)
το παρακάτω κομμάτι το παραθέτω για να δείξω ότι τρόπον τινά γνωρίζω τα μέρη της Βραζιλίας που αναφέρεσαι. Αυτή η γάτα πάντως πρέπει να ήταν onca. Σαρκοφάγο πολύ επικίνδυνο.

...μ' ένα σταθμό στο Σανταρέμ φτάνουμε στο Μανάος
 μικρό τ' αεροπλάνο μας γύρω στις τριάντα θέσεις
 βρίσκομαι μέσα στο ταξί και για την πόλη πάω
 κι η πρώτη μου εντύπωση: Αφόρητη η ζέστη.


 Πόλη μιας άλλης εποχής παλιάς ξεπερασμένης
 που οι φυτείες καουτσούκ τη γέμισαν χρυσάφι
 ήτανε μέχρι πρό τινος απ' όλους ξεχασμένη
 περμένοντας την ώρα της να βγει από το ράφι...




,ηταν το 1968

----------


## anton

Mπράβο φίλε μου. μεγάλη λαχτάρα το παιδάκι!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τα σχόλια σας ,και να πω ότι μερικές φορές η θάλασσα  και η μοναξιά του ταξιδιού ,μας κάνουν σκληρούς και απότομους στην συμπεριφορά μας . Όμως είναι αρκετό ένα δάκρυ ενός παιδιού, να μας επαναφέρει στην τάξη .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ότι και να πεί κανείς είναι λίγο για αυτά που μοιράζεται ο Κώστας μαζί μας, πραγματικά οι ιστορίες του μας ταξιδεύουν ...
Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα για αυτά που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## renion

συγκινητικη ιστορια.

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## kastkon8

Υπεροχη ιστορια θα μπορουσε να γινει σεναριο ταινιας, ειναι πολλοι που δεν γνωριζουν την ζωη των ελληνων ναυτικων και τις εμπειριες στους στα λιμανια του κοσμου. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που στο πιο απομακρυσμενο λιμανι και αν βρεθεις καποιος θα σου πει δυο λεξεις ελληνικες. Ευχαριστω

----------


## anton

> Συγκινητική η ιστορία σου αλλά και ο τρόπος που την περιγράφεις μαστροκώστα.
> Έχω γνωρίσει την περιοχή του Αμαζονίου και μια μεγάλη περιοχή της Βραζιλίας, όχι όμως σαν ναυτικός. Πρόσφατα έγραψα την ιστορία της ζωής μου σε στίχους (275 σελίδες)
> το παρακάτω κομμάτι το παραθέτω για να δείξω ότι τρόπον τινά γνωρίζω τα μέρη της Βραζιλίας που αναφέρεσαι. Αυτή η γάτα πάντως πρέπει να ήταν onca. Σαρκοφάγο πολύ επικίνδυνο.
> 
> ...μ' ένα σταθμό στο Σανταρέμ φτάνουμε στο Μανάος
>  μικρό τ' αεροπλάνο μας γύρω στις τριάντα θέσεις
>  βρίσκομαι μέσα στο ταξί και για την πόλη πάω
>  κι η πρώτη μου εντύπωση: Αφόρητη η ζέστη.
> 
> ...


το 68 ε;;κληρούχοι είμαστε. τότε ήταν καλές εποχές, έχω γράψει κι εγώ μερικές ιστορίες αλλά είναι 25 σέλιδες. μεγάλες για να τις φέρω εδώ. λες να κάναμε σε ίδια εταιρεία;;;

----------


## Karolos

> Santarem Amazon river 1987.
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας !



*Από  κάτι τέτοιες αφηγήσεις !!!  από τους ΑΝΘΡΏΠΟΥΣ... Με όλη την σημασία  της λέξης = ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ  με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι όλη η ζωή η δική μας  είναι μια Τετάρτη απόγευμα δική τους.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά.*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλές γιορτές να έχει η οικογένεια μας που ταξιδεύει αυτές τις άγιες μέρες μακριά απο τους δικούς της ανθρώπους.
Καλές και ήρεμες θάλασσες

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

*ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΤΙΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ µΑΝΔΡΙΩΤΗΣµ ΤΗΝ Τετάρτη  11 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 1963 (Έτος 37ον Περίοδος Γ΄Αριθ.145-1249)* 

* Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΩΝ ΜΑΣ*
*                                            ----------------------------------*

*Να φεύγης απΆτη θάλασσα και να σΆακολουθη το μίσος κιΆη κατακραυγή των συναδέλφων σου είναι φρικτό......Αλλά νΆαφίνης πίσω σου μια ζωή πολλών δεκάδων χρόνων ταξιδιών, νάσαι Καπετάνιος, κιΆ οι ναυτικοί που σε γνώρισαν, σΆέζησαν και σΆαγάπησαν να σΆαποχαιρετούν με δάκρια, είναι η μεγαλύτερη τιμή, είναι το όνειρο του ανωτέρου ανθρώπου.........*

*Αυτό τΆόνειρο είδε να ζωντανεύη ο Ανδριώτης Πλοίαρχος Μαθιός Κουτσούκος, πούφαγε τη θάλασσα με το κουτάλι και ταξίδεψε με τρείς γενειές ναυτικών.*
*Τελευταίο λιμάνι η Φιλαδέλφεια, εκεί που θα «παραδώση» και θάρθη στην Πατρίδα να ζήση πιά με αναμνήσεις.......Αλλά ο αποχαιρετισμός γίνεται απΆτο Σάντος της Βραζιλίας, απΆόπου   όλα τα πληρώματα των εκεί 10 Ελληνικών καραβιών του στέλλουν ευχές , μαζύ με τους τρείς μακρούς συριγμούς των πλοίων, που άφισαν εκστατικούς τους ξένους και σταμάτησαν την κίνηση όλου του λιμανιού που παρακολουθούσε την συγκινητική αυτή στιγμή. «Καλή Πατρίδα» του εύχονται ό λ ο ι. Η ζωή του στη θάλασσα ήταν τέτοια που μόνο φίλους έκανε.*

*¶ραγε, εμείς οι καινούργιοι, όσο ικανοί κιΆαν γίνωμε στο επάγγελμά μας, θα μπορέσωμε να φτάσωμε τέτοια παραδείγματα; Θα κατορθώσωμε  νΆανέβωμε ηθικά τόσο ψηλά; Γιατί η αγάπη των συναδέλφων, αξίζει πειό πολύ απΆόλες τις τιμές και τις περιουσίες που μπορούμε να μαζέψωμε!.........*


*                                                              Χ............Κ.Κ.............*
*                                                              Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος ΕΝ*

----------

